# ACNH Pet Peeves and Petty Complaints Thread



## bcmii

I thought this would be a fun thread, since it is different from the serious complaints that people have in the rant thread.

This is your time to be petty: What are some small/tiny things that slightly peeve you in the game, but make a very small or no difference to the actual gameplay?

*Please note: this is all in good fun and I am in no way trying to act as if these are serious complaints that make that big of a difference in the game!*

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2021

For me, here are the first two that immediately come to mind:

First off, why does the loading screen icon show a palm tree growing on the grass, but in the actual game, you can only plant them in the sand?

There's also the fact that K.K. tells you to sit down for his performances, only to have everyone jump back up as soon as the music begins.


----------



## Firesquids

Gulliver, Orville, and Isabelle talk waaay too much


----------



## Nefarious

Isabelle keeps losing the same sock behind the washer, maybe it's a sign to start washing those socks by paw instead.


----------



## MapleSilver

Every time I get a DIY from Flora she talks about Maglev Mike's relationship problems. It's been over a year, can the writers of Maglevs in Love think of any other plot for their show?


----------



## kayleee

That flowers and DIYs cannot be put in storage!


----------



## bcmii

An actual complaint I just thought of, but is still not that big of a deal, is the fact that you cannot go back in the dialogue if you accidentally hit the wrong button at the airport. No, they make you restart the dialogue and go through the long process of disconnecting and reconnecting to the internet to just choose a different option. Why? Why must Nintendo make anything involving internet connectivity so over-complicated and counter-intuitive?


----------



## Rosch

Villagers you have high friendships with should not move when you take pictures of them. I just want a picture of Punchy sitting underneath a tree.


----------



## bcmii

---


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eh......I wish certain villagers were allowed to wear pants.


----------



## piske

NefariousKing said:


> Isabelle keeps losing the same sock behind the washer, maybe it's a sign to start washing those socks by paw instead.


She also repeatedly talks a lot about her tv show habits. Like, I think she needs to get a new hobby too  Get some fresh air, haha.


----------



## Licorice

I can’t remember which villager personality it is but there’s dialogue where they basically say that Isabelle developed the island. Ummmm what? Last time I checked Nook and his nephews were here first. She didn’t show up until later. And what does she do exactly?? What is her job title? I’m the one who paid for these bridges and inclines. I’ve never seen her spend a bell on this island or plant a flower. You could remove her from the game and it would make no difference.


----------



## MelodyRivers

That we can’t sit in chairs with arms when placed behind a desk
We can’t sit in bathtubs or pools
We can’t store diys, flowers etc


----------



## -Lumi-

Okay so. If I see a villager in the Able Sister's store and they're looking at shoes they almost always comment about how, "odd" the shoes are. Because they don't need them, they don't know how they'd wear them, or whatever else. I swear I've had other dialogue too where they basically just confirm they have no need for socks or shoes.

So why are there times when they're selling me shoes?? If you don't need them why are you buying them  Where are you getting these shoes from?? It's such a minor thing lmao but still. I suppose they could be getting them from balloons but I never see them popping any


----------



## moo_nieu

i want the food and drink machines to give me snacks


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Moo_Nieu said:


> i want the food and drink machines to give me snacks


oml that’s exactly what i was thinking. in real life, we don’t just eat fruit and eggs right? although one could argue that most of us play AC to escape real life. still, snacks would be nice


----------



## bcmii

Licorice said:


> I can’t remember which villager personality it is but there’s dialogue where they basically say that Isabelle developed the island. Ummmm what? Last time I checked Nook and his nephews were here first. She didn’t show up until later. And what does she do exactly?? What is her job title? I’m the one who paid for these bridges and inclines. I’ve never seen her spend a bell on this island or plant a flower. You could remove her from the game and it would make no difference.



Haha. I was literally just thinking about how Nook doesn’t really need Isabelle. Did he really need to hire someone just to make morning announcements about the details of their personal life that literally nobody asked about?  That, and the only other job she actually has to do on a daily basis is dust the office. Like really, what does she offer that is so important that you specifically flew her out to the island? Haha. Nook takes care of the important details of the island, anyways...


----------



## Licorice

Moo_Nieu said:


> i want the food and drink machines to give me snacks


Omg idea. What if we could get energy bars or energy drinks out of the machine that would give us the ability to run really fast for a little bit. Just for fun.


----------



## bcmii

Moo_Nieu said:


> i want the food and drink machines to give me snacks



OMG, this. Someone call Nintendo up ASAP. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2021

Another thing: Why, oh why, is Kapp’n missing in the game about a tropical island, of all things? Such a missed opportunity.


----------



## Dunquixote

Let me have a sandwich with my villagers (or use that sandwich to decorate with ). Need more food and drink items now. 



Moo_Nieu said:


> i want the food and drink machines to give me snacks


I’ve been wanting them to dispense pop bottles and cans, or juice drink or to decorate with since I started playing last May. Chip bags or candy bars from the machine. I’d prefer them to be furniture items than consumable since there is a limit to how many dropped islands you can have before it reduces your island’s score. but i’d like some cute interaction if it is a furniture item. Or maybe it have both types and be like those fortune cookies were where the item you get is random.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I want to ride on the teacup ride so it can spin me round like a record.


----------



## VanitasFan26

The fact that some furniture items like a Double Door Fridge or a Freezer is considered "changing clothes" really is an Animal Crossing logic.
I mean how does that make any sense?


----------



## oak

Replanting new bushes every month and a half sucks, since there's only 1 type of bush in season at a time.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

SoraFan23 said:


> The fact that some furniture items like a Double Door Fridge or a Freezer is considered "changing clothes" really is an Animal Crossing logic.
> I mean how does that make any sense?



Haha, Omg the best/ most surprising one for me was the bug cage you get in the bug off. I was hoping that I would be able to display a bug in it (I was very new to the game at the time) and when it asked if I wanted to change clothes, I was just...

I like ‘animal crossing logic’ that is a perfect term for it


----------



## Dunquixote

WaileaNoRei said:


> Haha, Omg the best/ most surprising one for me was the bug cage you get in the bug off. I was hoping that I would be able to display a bug in it (I was very new to the game at the time) and when it asked if I wanted to change clothes, I was just...
> 
> I like ‘animal crossing logic’ that is a perfect term for it



Same here! When I had my first bug off, I made sure to nab a couple thinking I could display a bug.  I was disappointed but honestly, it wasn’t too big of a disappointment considering how I feel about bugs (please don’t laugh at me). When someone posted a picture of them changing in the freezer, before i got a copy of the game, I honestly thought that was funny.

Sorry for butting in. Just was happy to see I wasn’t the only one that expected the bug cage to be for...not changing clothes


----------



## VanitasFan26

Dunquixote said:


> Same here! When I had my first bug off, I made sure to nab a couple thinking I could display a bug.  I was disappointed but honestly, it wasn’t too big of a disappointment considering how I feel about bugs (please don’t laugh at me). When someone posted a picture of them changing in the freezer, before i got a copy of the game, I honestly thought that was funny.
> 
> Sorry for butting in. Just was happy to see I wasn’t the only one that expected the bug cage to be for...not changing clothes


I mean when I think of changing clothes I think of wardrobes, because that makes sense, but a Double Door Fridge and Freezer is considered "changing clothes"? Idk who thought this was a good idea, but it sure really confused the heck out of me when I saw it the first time.


----------



## Foreverfox

This is the thread we didn't know we needed. I can't come up with something at the moment, but I will soon! I haven't gotten to play in a while. ☹


----------



## bcmii

Do y’all remember the clothes wands? That was the most over complicated thing for no reason. Did they actually think it was making things more convenient?

I tried it once and threw the thing away.


----------



## VanitasFan26

bcmii said:


> Do y’all remember the star wand? That was the most over complicated thing for no reason. Did they actually think it was making things more convenient?
> 
> I tried it once and threw the thing away.


Oh my god.....I REALLY don't get why they made so many wands in this game. Like they literally work the same exact way. Sure its fine to have more variety of wands, but did they really had to make it all DIYS? Would it make more sense for us to customize them? To this day it still boggles my mind how they made so many of these wands yet they work the same way.


----------



## bcmii

SoraFan23 said:


> Oh my god.....I REALLY don't get why they made so many wands in this game. Like they literally work the same exact way. Sure its fine to have more variety of wands, but did they really had to make it all DIYS? Would it make more sense for us to customize them? To this day it still boggles my mind how they made so many of these wands yet they work the same way.



Oh, aha. I wasn’t aware that there were other clothes wands in the game besides the star one. I still don’t fully understand their decisions on functionality, but I know there’s some people out there who still like them. Personally, it just over complicates things with how the wand basically “steals” your clothes and you can’t use the same pieces of clothing for anything else.


----------



## VanitasFan26

bcmii said:


> Oh, aha. I wasn’t aware that there were other clothes wands in the game besides the star one. I still don’t fully understand their decisions on functionality, but I know there’s some people out there who still like them. Personally, it just over complicates things with how you can’t use the same pieces of clothing for anything else.


Not to mention everytime you want to go change your clothes you have to take off your wand outfit AND remove your swim suit. This only happens if you wanted to change clothes with your wardrobe or if you were shopping by Able sisters.


----------



## X10Rinne

I actually love the wands and set my custom outfits to it in case I spot a villager wearing one and need to quick change for a photo. I wish when you set a custom outfit as the thumbnail in the wand, it showed the actual pattern, not a generic icon, though. I mean you can still tell the outfits apart by name so it doesn't really matter, but it looks weird having the thumbnail icon be pants or a hat instead of the main outfit itself.


----------



## Bluebellie

They changed Crazy Redd’s name


----------



## Nefarious

Bluebellie said:


> They changed Crazy Redd’s name



I'm still a little confused by this change. Is it just his specific name for the shop on his ship? Jolly Redd's Treasure Trawler _kind of_ flows better than Crazy Redd's Treasure Trawler, but still... I would like some lore/explanation on that._ _


----------



## Mr.Fox

I don't like that Flurry has a pet hamster...


----------



## bcmii

Also this. Who’s “everyone”??? Last time I checked, they haven’t contributed a single thing to this island. Without me, they would have ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. They haven’t lifted a finger since getting here, all while I’ve slaved away building the island up with my bare hands for them. They are like the kids who don’t contribute to the group project but still get the same final grade as those who did.


----------



## skweegee

It would be very nice if we could hang items from cliffs and simple panels. Bonus points if we could also use two different patterns on simple panels as well (one top and one bottom pattern) instead of just one repeated pattern. It would open up so many new possibilities! And more opportunities for some sizeable frame rate drops as well, I guess...

Oh, and a dryer item would be nice as well.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Can trees just _stop_ dropping branches on the island

also, while I love the idea of this thread, I can see it becoming just another ACNH Rant Thread. 3, 2, 1...


----------



## peachycrossing9

I wish there were more items in the game that you can interact with and also your villagers. How cute would it be to see them spinning around in the teacup ride?


----------



## bcmii

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> also, while I love the idea of this thread, I can see it becoming just another ACNH Rant Thread. 3, 2, 1...



Yeah, my intention with this thread was to create a space to talk about the little things that aren't a big enough of a deal to complain about in the rant thread, but still make us roll our eyes, haha. Nothing too serious that actually affects the game that much!  I guess it's the "nitpick" counterpart of the thread where they were pointing out the little details that they love about the game.

Whereas the rant thread is about the bigger issues with the game, this is supposed to be more lighthearted, trivial stuff.


----------



## xara

i could literally write a novel about how many times i’ve ended up with a plucked flower while just trying to pick up a nearby item. it’s such a small inconvenience but i still hate it.


----------



## -Lumi-

xara said:


> the next time that i pluck a flower while trying to pick up a nearby item, i am going to go feral.



Y e s. I’ve started digging up flowers with a shovel before moving around furniture in the nearby area sdkdkjdk I know that the flowers will grow back
But seeing the flowerless stem just reminds me of my failure


----------



## bcmii

xara said:


> i could literally write a novel about how many times i’ve ended up with a plucked flower while just trying to pick up a nearby item. it’s such a small inconvenience but i still hate it.



AHHH. You just brought back memories from when I first started the game. I was so used to being able to pick up the flowers with Y in New Leaf that I kept accidentally plucking them when I wanted to pick them up in this game. It do admit it is a bit annoying having to take out my shovel just to pick up the flowers. I always also feel like I'm doing something wrong when I do it, because I'm so used to the shovel destroying the flowers in the other games, haha.


----------



## Rosch

It irks me when the campsite visitor says that they want to live in your island, but then they say no after you invite them.


----------



## Airysuit

I don't like all the shells washing up at my beaches everyday >:[

I fixed the spawning of branches, stones and fossils, but I wish you could also fix the spawning of those stupid shells 

I like my island clean lol


----------



## Goldenapple

Licorice said:


> I can’t remember which villager personality it is but there’s dialogue where they basically say that Isabelle developed the island. Ummmm what? Last time I checked Nook and his nephews were here first. She didn’t show up until later. And what does she do exactly?? What is her job title? I’m the one who paid for these bridges and inclines. I’ve never seen her spend a bell on this island or plant a flower. You could remove her from the game and it would make no difference.


Oh my gosh yes! I saw this dialogue the other day, and I was like no???? The main player gathers the wood, iron, and stone, sets out all of the plots for everything, earns bells by collecting fruits and shells, donates multiple fish/bugs/sea creatures, pays for every house, bridge, incline, and store, decorates the island, and puts hours of work into everything... and you're still saying that Isabelle is the foundation of [Insert Town Name]? Nuh-uh, no thanks. Isabelle only maintains the announcements, flag/town tune, and town evaluations. Even Tom Nook does more than Isabelle! Setting up construction of bridges/inclines, houses, expanding your house, stores, and letting you know what to do next! I think it'd be fair to say that everyone contributes, but Isabelle of all people for the most contributions???


----------



## emily13

Why on earth does KK sit so close to the door of Resident Services all day? I feel rude squeezing past him all the time while he's performing. It's not like there isn't plenty more space in the plaza!


----------



## bestfriendsally

kayleee said:


> That flowers and DIYs cannot be put in storage!



That! THAT!

i've had to finally dump my extra diys outside, next to my house....

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2021



SoraFan23 said:


> The fact that some furniture items like a Double Door Fridge or a Freezer is considered "changing clothes" really is an Animal Crossing logic.
> I mean how does that make any sense?



i know  

they have food in the freezer & little boxes of food in the fridge... so that should give them a hint as to what to input next 

the fish cooler too... it's used to store fish 
the bug cage too...


----------



## oranje

I wish you could read villagers' pictures in dream addresses. I was going to have a cleverly placed one for visitors but that idea is done now. :/


----------



## Cloudandshade

SpaceTokki77 said:


> oml that’s exactly what i was thinking. in real life, we don’t just eat fruit and eggs right? although one could argue that most of us play AC to escape real life. still, snacks would be nice



Like, where are our villagers getting those tasty-looking donuts and sandwiches they're always eating? At least give us access to those!


----------



## Moritz

Cloudandshade said:


> Like, where are our villagers getting those tasty-looking donuts and sandwiches they're always eating? At least give us access to those!


Speaking of which, why do jocks do this?
I dont think I would see a jock eating junk food all day every day.


----------



## Splinter

airysuit said:


> *I don't like all the shells washing up at my beaches everyday >:[*
> 
> I fixed the spawning of branches, stones and fossils, but I wish you could also fix the spawning of those stupid shells
> 
> I like my island clean lol


Same, they look such a mess sometimes.
How do you stop branches, stones and fossils spawning?  I'd also like to do this.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Moritz said:


> Speaking of which, why do jocks do this?
> I dont think I would see a jock eating junk food all day every day.



I mean, if anyone has the calories for it, it's those guys!


----------



## Airysuit

Splinter said:


> Same, they look such a mess sometimes.
> How do you stop branches, stones and fossils spawning?  I'd also like to do this.


I have hidden like 15 individual branches, 5 individual stones, and individual 6 fossils behind cliffs and buildings (where you can't see them). The game recognises that they're on the island and wont spawn any more


----------



## cocoacat

My villagers always give me athletic gear... almost every day. I never wear athletic clothes. Not sure if they're trying to tell me something or they just don't get me at all.


----------



## Jhine7

All these customization options and yet we can't change our airport color.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Something else that has always been another pet peeve is the backpacks. I mean your character wears them but its just there just to show off. Its funny. I remember when this game came out people speculated that the backpacks and purses would be used to have extra pocket storage, turns out it didn't come true. The Backpacks and purses had potential to be useful but its just there and I barely see anyone use them.


----------



## Airysuit

SoraFan23 said:


> The Backpacks and purses had potential to be useful but its just there and I barely see anyone use them.


Really? I wear bags everyday and everyone I play with does too  theyre so cute

I do agree it would've been nice to have the extra extra storage! But we already got 40 slots so I'm happy anyway


----------



## VanitasFan26

airysuit said:


> Really? I wear bags everyday and everyone I play with does too  theyre so cute
> 
> I do agree it would've been nice to have the extra extra storage! But we already got 40 slots so I'm happy anyway


Well for me since I know you always have to have tools with you that takes up your pocket space, and considering that your tools constantly keep breaking you always need to have extra ones on you just in case which takes up more space. Like I was cleaning up my flowers and I realize how full my pockets get when digging out flowers. 

This would not bother me so much if you can have your tools inside your backpack and then you would still have 40 slots in your pocket space just to have room to dig out all the flowers. Well its nice to know that some people still wear backpacks I still think it would be better if it would count as pocket storage.


----------



## PugLovex

when my villagers sit down right where i need to terraform...


----------



## VanitasFan26

PugLovex said:


> when my villagers sit down right where i need to terraform...


Oh god I hate that so much. Thats why I usually have areas blocked off using fences so that way they don't get into the area that I am currently doing the Terraforming.


----------



## Berrymia

I’d like to talk to Nintendo’s manager and complain that tropical fruits still didn’t get added back in. Where’s my mangoes, lemons, lychees and durians?? Persimmons??? Unacceptable.


----------



## kayleee

I thought of something else: I wish Isabelle would say something about who is visiting in her announcement, whether it’s Kicks, Saharah, Redd, etc. Or even if she would say something about the weather, like “oh looks like it’s going to be a rainy day!” Just ANYTHING to make her dialogue more useful and interesting. 9/10 days she says she has nothing to say, it’s like... then why are you talking 

also it’s mostly disappointing because I really like Isabelle, I loved her in New Leaf but in New Horizons she is a little bit annoying.


----------



## Halloqueen

No one cares that so-and-so was burying bells. You don't need to tell us every day. Especially not folks like me who play multiple characters. Even if the player didn't get the hint the first time, or even the first 10 times because maybe you skip through dialogue, surely it's been drilled into the deepest depths of your mind that you can bury bells for money trees after the millionth time you've been told.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Halloqueen said:


> No one cares that so-and-so was burying bells. You don't need to tell us every day. Especially not folks like me who play multiple characters.


And of course we don't like to be reminded of what our characters hobbies are, pointing out objects on our island, telling us about what our clothes look like, and of course asking us if we've been in villager's homes before.


----------



## bcmii

Berrymia said:


> I’d like to talk to Nintendo’s manager and complain that tropical fruits still didn’t get added back in. Where’s my mangoes, lemons, lychees and durians?? Persimmons??? Unacceptable.



Also, while you’re speaking to the manager, demand that they also bring back perfect fruit.


----------



## psiJordan

I have bought Saharah’s entire stock since day 1 and still have yet to get the cafe curtain wall.

For real why are you hiding it from me Saharah


----------



## Parkai

Where are the gyroids???


----------



## Flicky

This topic is wonderful. Here's mine: Is there a reason why we need SO MANY flower wreath/crown recipes?

Like, the Spooky series allows you to customize the sets by using different pumpkins - why can't we do that with flowers? Do we need 3 types of Lily crowns, and 3 types of Lily wreaths? Why can't there just be one of each, with the option to customize it with the appropriately coloured flowers?

I'm just so fed up of receiving the DIYs for them now. I'm still missing some recipes I want the most, but the game insists on throwing these at me instead.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Flicky said:


> This topic is wonderful. Here's mine: Is there a reason why we need SO MANY flower wreath/crown recipes?
> 
> Like, the Spooky series allows you to customize the sets by using different pumpkins - why can't we do that with flowers? Do we need 3 types of Lily crowns, and 3 types of Lily wreaths? Why can't there just be one of each, with the option to customize it with the appropriately coloured flowers?
> 
> I'm just so fed up of receiving the DIYs for them now. I'm still missing some recipes I want the most, but the game insists on throwing these at me instead.


I am also getting tired of getting the same DIYS whenever I talk to my villagers when they craft. I mean I would think they would at least change it up day by day, but no it seems to be repeating all the time. Too many duplicate DIYS has really been a huge turn off for me. It sucks because I used to look forward to getting DIYS last year, but this year not so much.


----------



## Bluebellie

I can’t believe the kangaroo joeys never leave their pouches.


----------



## Moritz

Smugs love their shoes. They love their footwear.
They don't love socks but love to wear shoes without socks.

But they don't wear shoes. They're barefoot... always!
They don't have shoes in their house. I thought they had a shoe collection?

Smugs are liars


----------



## Lightspring

Where are the extra hair color options? We can have blue skin and golden eyes but no light brown or white hair? Seriously Nintendo


----------



## oak

Why can't I dream while wearing a wand outfit? I have to keep an outfit on under my wand clothes for when I want to shop at Able's or use the dream suite. 

Also where is the white hair option. My character always has white hair in all my games and now I gotta settle for grey. And the shades of blonde are meh. I would even be as wild as to say they need a hair colour wheel with 50+ options. That would be the dream.


----------



## Dunquixote

I want to be able to dress up the npvs at harv’s studio. I hate how the fox mask and other masks go on the side of the villagers’ heads instead of covering their face. I hate that they can’t wear some of the hats like the bunny hat.  Not to mention I hate how they put the clothes out on display sometimes when gifted a piece of clothing.


----------



## Holla

SoraFan23 said:


> I am also getting tired of getting the same DIYS whenever I talk to my villagers when they craft. I mean I would think they would at least change it up day by day, but no it seems to be repeating all the time. Too many duplicate DIYS has really been a huge turn off for me. It sucks because I used to look forward to getting DIYS last year, but this year not so much.



At the very least it would be nice to be able to tell them no I don't want that DIY when it's one I already have. Like I can decide yes or no if it's a DIY I don't have yet but I can't say no to one I already do? The options are basically yes or yes. Why isn't it yes and no?

I don't get it.


----------



## bcmii

oak said:


> Why can't I dream while wearing a wand outfit? I have to keep an outfit on under my wand clothes for when I want to shop at Able's or use the dream suite.
> 
> Also where is the white hair option. My character always has white hair in all my games and now I gotta settle for grey. And the shades of blonde are meh. I would even be as wild as to say they need a hair colour wheel with 50+ options. That would be the dream.



I don't understand why they made using the wand so complicated? It's more of a trouble than a convenience, lol.


----------



## bam94-

This may have already been mentioned, but man it grinds my gears when I drop presents instead of opening them, same for medicines, etc. There's only a few items that have 'Drop Item' as the first option!


----------



## VanitasFan26

bam94- said:


> This may have already been mentioned, but man it grinds my gears when I drop presents instead of opening them, same for medicines, etc. There's only a few items that have 'Drop Item' as the first option!


Yeah same here and there is no way to like store them in storage.


----------



## Braixen

Not being able to craft multiple things at the same time (like fish bait), not being able to craft from your storage when in your home, some npcs talk WAY too much (gulliver doesn’t need to say the same exact 5 minute monologue every time I see him!!)

also, lack of “real” updates. I feel like all they’ve done is add things from NL that should’ve been there day 1 like lief, redd, diving, and the dream suit. I want more stuff to do 

edit: also wanted to include how nook miles are useless later in the game. I have almost 200,000 of them and have no idea what to do with them! I would print bell tickets but it takes forever!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Braixen said:


> Not being able to craft multiple things at the same time (like fish bait), not being able to craft from your storage when in your home, some npcs talk WAY too much (gulliver doesn’t need to say the same exact 5 minute monologue every time I see him!!)
> 
> also, lack of “real” updates. I feel like all they’ve done is add things from NL that should’ve been there day 1 like lief, redd, diving, and the dream suit. I want more stuff to do


Again and I've said this so many times. If Nintendo would've given us a trailer of what to look forward to for the rest of 2021 then we would not be speculating so much of when the next update will arrive.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Bluebellie said:


> I can’t believe the kangaroo joeys never leave their pouches.



yeah...   

they could be playing on the beach or something... or if i had any, they could be playing in my playground


----------



## bcmii

Another thing: The game makes line-breaks mid-word when you are writing a postcard. I know it's pretty easy to manually do it, but the most basic of text editors automatically move the full word to the next line instead of splitting it up like that.

I know this issue isn't exclusive to New Horizons, but you'd think that Nintendo would've gotten up to speed with the most basic text editors out there by now...


----------



## Starboard

I wish they'd implement the touch screen more like they do with typing. I have no idea why they won't let you use the screen to draw designs and organise your pockets?? Sometimes when my hands are tired I wish I could just use a stylus


----------



## Rosch

Redd should always have 2 fakes and 2 genuine artwork. Also his stock should always be 2 paintings & 2 statues.

I swear he only have the fake academic, wistful, scary and quaint paintings in stock.


----------



## Porxelain

I want to be able to buy more than one NMT at a time ><

I miss gyroids!


----------



## annex

A petty story about my sister.

I made a dinosaur area in my town. I used the dino toys, rocks, termite hills, and planted small trees. I also added some water. It looked good. My sister saw it, and raved over it. Next time I see her, she wants to show me her town. She keeps saying " If you see something you like, feel free to copy me". I soon find out It's because she copied my dino area. I didn't say anything, but later that day, I got rid of it. She can have it, I thought to myself. I feel kind of silly and petty about it now. It's not a big deal that she used my idea.

Campers rarely visit my Island. I feel like it's only once or twice a month.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i hate that i'm not getting the feeling that tom nook is hunting me down for not paying my home loans anymore.


----------



## Dunquixote

I wish I could disable Labelle, Leif (unless i decide to use bushes) and Kicks and instead get double visits from Redd and other visitors (or them improve the stuff they have to offer).


----------



## gegencrossing

kayleee said:


> That flowers and DIYs cannot be put in storage!



This drives me nuts!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2021

Why aren't the custom design paths able to be locked in place?  They should be set in place just like the in game paths are and not easily kicked up.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2021

I want to eat and drink snacks just like the villagers.


----------



## oak

It's weird we can craft a Bonsai shelf but then the individual bonsai aren't available. We need them for a little diversity.


----------



## VanitasFan26

DinosaurDumpster said:


> i hate that i'm not getting the feeling that tom nook is hunting me down for not paying my home loans anymore.


Tom Nook is just sitting inside Resident Services doing absolutely nothing. Even when you try to ask him "What Should I do?" he really doesn't tell you anything else to do.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Here's my petty complaint: Timmy, you don't have to call me every morning that I have bells deposited in to my ABD account, just send a text!!!


----------



## Croconaw

This is probably just me being extremely petty, but I feel like regardless of what Nintendo does with this game, there will always be people complaining about it how it doesn’t suit their needs, they just don’t like it, etc... In general, people will always have something negative to say about anything it seems, but it seems that with this game in particular, people want Nintendo to cater to their every need and have everything the way they want it, but it’s literally impossible to please everyone. Just enjoy the game for the stress-reliever it is. This game is supposed to be an escape. It’s supposed to be a relaxing game to play, especially during the times that we are in right now we really don’t need negativity brought into the game.


----------



## Starboard

I'm always confused about whether I'm in the petty complaint thread or the actual rant thread lol. My petty complaint is, our heads are so big that the wide brim hats just make you look like a running hat


----------



## Cloudandshade

Starboard said:


> I'm always confused about whether I'm in the petty complaint thread or the actual rant thread lol. My petty complaint is, our heads are so big that the wide brim hats just make you look like a running hat



Agreed, I almost never wear hats because they're so huge, and I feel like I'm going to bump into things!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> This is probably just me being extremely petty, but I feel like regardless of what Nintendo does with this game, there will always be people complaining about it how it doesn’t suit their needs, they just don’t like it, etc... In general, people will always have something negative to say about anything it seems, but it seems that with this game in particular, people want Nintendo to cater to their every need and have everything the way they want it, but it’s literally impossible to please everyone. Just enjoy the game for the stress-reliever it is. This game is supposed to be an escape. It’s supposed to be a relaxing game to play, especially during the times that we are in right now we really don’t need negativity brought into the game.


With all due respect I can see why they would be angry about it. I mean we are like 4 months into 2021 and Nintendo really hasn't said much about what to expect going forward in 2021. If they would've release a trailer that showcased what to look forward to in the future it wouldn't be so much of an issue. Since I know there was a lot of speculation going on I knew that people would be upset.

Its impossible to predict whats going to happen in the future and I think by the end of the day we will get more updates with the game, since Nintendo made it clear that they were planning on supporting this game for 3 to 4 years so its not like they are going to abandon the game and move on to something else. All we can do is wait and see what happens. For now I think we just need to really slow down on the speculations, because I can see it being pretty tiring and it can pretty repetitive. We can only hope for so much and when it doesn't happened we just have to keep on waiting until it eventually happens. Its frustrating I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## Felix Felicis

You can put bugs and fishs in the storage but no flowers...
NPC talking too much but it's a very big problem for me lol not just a small one.



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Here's my petty complaint: Timmy, you don't have to call me every morning that I have bells deposited in to my ABD account, just send a text!!!


SAME! Oh my good that is so annoying! Just a little screen of text (and I even find it too much surely) instead of the ring of your phone, your character taking it, the two or three lines of dialogue plus the time you put your phone again in your pocket.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Croconaw said:


> This is probably just me being extremely petty, but I feel like regardless of what Nintendo does with this game, there will always be people complaining about it how it doesn’t suit their needs, they just don’t like it, etc... In general, people will always have something negative to say about anything it seems, but it seems that with this game in particular, people want Nintendo to cater to their every need and have everything the way they want it, but it’s literally impossible to please everyone. Just enjoy the game for the stress-reliever it is. This game is supposed to be an escape. It’s supposed to be a relaxing game to play, especially during the times that we are in right now we really don’t need negativity brought into the game.



Some players are quite "passionate" about it especially when it comes to changes and updates. It makes me wonder what happened to those players in New Leaf because I haven't heard anything from them lately.


----------



## Vanida

Why can’t we skip KK sliders songs??? Like it’s cool and all, and I want the songs in my house but do I really have to listen to you sing the whole thing???


----------



## maria110

I love single width path and I think it even looks cute on the map sort of.  However, the in-game single-width path looks a little narrower than the custom single-width path I was using.  I wish it was a bit more plump looking.


----------



## Licorice

Why don’t we have shoes in a good shade of green? These are okay but they don’t match anything.


----------



## Moritz

I have 2 villagers I refuse to gift because they don't have amiibo (Megan and sherb)
All day today the game has been trying to make me give them stuff.

I'm working towards smile isle and have a long way to go. 

Its not fair. Its like the game knows and is doing it on purpose.


----------



## Halloqueen

If I can stick a fully grown tree in my pockets, I should be able to throw it into the storage in my house as well.

Speaking of storage, why can't we put extra DIY cards in there? If I have duplicates that I want to give a friend or something, or if I or someone else wants to sell them, I'd rather not have them lying around my basement and impacting my Happy Home Academy score. You don't need to complain to me about the mess, HHA, I'd happy put the darn things away if I could!


----------



## Moritz

Halloqueen said:


> I'd rather not have them lying around my basement and impacting my Happy Home Academy score. You don't need to complain to me, HHA, I'd happy put the darn things away if I could!


Wait it does?
I assume its based off the amount of them?
I've got a growing collection and not been told off, but now I'm thinking I should offload them before I do!


----------



## Halloqueen

Moritz said:


> Wait it does?
> I assume its based off the amount of them?
> I've got a growing collection and not been told off, but now I'm thinking I should offload them before I do!


I'm not 100% certain about the intricacies of how many would be considered too many, nor do I know to what degree the amount of them would impact the score other than that more of them is bad. That said, their docking of points and commenting about my having junk lying around has just given me the impression that they're just considered a negative in general.


----------



## Shawna

Why cannot we store DLY recipes? -_-


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shawna said:


> Why cannot we store DLY recipes? -_-


There is only a way to do it and I just learned this from someone. If you use the Island Designer tool on your Nookphone, there is an option that says "Request Cleanup" so when you have so many DIYS laying all over the ground on your island you can use it clean up all the DIYS. When that happens you need to go to your Resident Services and if you look inside the Recycle Bin on the left you should see the DIYS that was on the ground inside of it.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> There is only a way to do it and I just learned this from someone. If you use the Island Designer tool on your Nookphone, there is an option that says "Request Cleanup" so when you have so many DIYS laying all over the ground on your island you can use it clean up all the DIYS. When that happens you need to go to your Resident Services and if you look inside the Recycle Bin on the left you should see the DIYS that was on the ground inside of it.


You need to place them on a table first.
The table gets cleaned up as well so you need to go collect it each time


----------



## Bobbo

This is a “nothing” complaint, so here goes:
For all holidays, I give my villagers a specific gift from that holiday.

Example: for Bunny Day, I bought each villager a Bunny Day flag.

EVERY. SINGLE. VILLAGER. Said to me that they had been looking for a while at something like this to spruce up their house.

There’s no way they could’ve been looking at this as there was no way for them to see it, let alone buy it!


----------



## Bluebellie

I had this under decorated part of my island that looked like something was missing. I worked on that area today. I threw a bunch of random items that way, and I love how it turned out. Only problem now is that the other area around it ( which previously I loved ), now looks bland next to this one


----------



## Beanz

i wanna know who the heck at nintendo decided that we could lift entire trees and bushes, put them in our pockets but for whatever reason can’t put them in our storage.


----------



## bestfriendsally

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i wanna know who the heck at nintendo decided that we could lift entire trees and bushes, put them in our pockets but for whatever reason can’t put them in our storage.



yeah, that is a pain, isn't it...


----------



## xxcodexx

they should allow you and the villagers to have pets. they have all sorts of pet type things like the dog house, and the cat tree and catgrass, animal food bowls...but the only pet that you can have is a hamster? ive literally put a turtle in my house just so i can have an excuse to use the pet bowls lol! it would be kinda cool to have a pet that follows with you and helps you find things...like a dog could dig up mole crickets or alert you when theres a gold piece in a rock or something.


----------



## -Lumi-

Every time I wear my sunflower crown it makes me wish we had actual sunflowers in the game. They're my favourite kind of flower and I think they would look so cute in Animal Crossing!  It'd be extra pretty getting to see what the different colour variants of the sunflowers would look like! I'd also love to see berry bushes too, those would be really cute. I'd love to have little strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, etc growing around my island and I think they'd compliment the fact that we can grow pumpkins.

Side note though: Why is the sunflower crown more of a hat than the other flower crowns are? The other flower crowns don't have a top to them and it kind of bothers me that the sunflower one does vs being just a ring of sunflowers.


----------



## Beanz

xxcodexx said:


> they should allow you and the villagers to have pets. they have all sorts of pet type things like the dog house, and the cat tree and catgrass, animal food bowls...but the only pet that you can have is a hamster? ive literally put a turtle in my house just so i can have an excuse to use the pet bowls lol! it would be kinda cool to have a pet that follows with you and helps you find things...like a dog could dig up mole crickets or alert you when theres a gold piece in a rock or something.



good idea but wouldn’t it be weird if dog villagers owned dogs and cat villagers owned cats? just a thought lol


----------



## Moritz

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> good idea but wouldn’t it be weird if dog villagers owned dogs and cat villagers owned cats? just a thought lol


It totally weird me out when a hamster owns a hamster


----------



## -Lumi-

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> good idea but wouldn’t it be weird if dog villagers owned dogs and cat villagers owned cats? just a thought lol



It would be weird, I agree. I also find it really weird that the game lets you have hamster cages, bird cages, and the little dog house where it's either heavily implied or shown that there's a little pet inside  I'm pretty sure in New Leaf I gave Flurry a hamster cage as a gift and it was so weird lmao and I never wanted to show my bird villagers the basement of my house because it had the princess set and the bird cage in it


----------



## TheDuke55

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i wanna know who the heck at nintendo decided that we could lift entire trees and bushes, put them in our pockets but for whatever reason can’t put them in our storage.


The same people who won't let us store DIY cards or let us pool material resources from our storage when crafting in our house.


----------



## xxcodexx

being stung by wasps every 5 seconds when youre trying to get wood so you have to carry around 10 medicine bags just so you dont pass out. *thats driving me bonkers*


----------



## cocoacat

Wish Timmy and Tommy would just send me an end of the month statement about the dropbox.


----------



## King koopa

Halloqueen said:


> If I can stick a fully grown tree in my pockets, I should be able to throw it into the storage in my house as well.
> 
> Speaking of storage, why can't we put extra DIY cards in there? If I have duplicates that I want to give a friend or something, or if I or someone else wants to sell them, I'd rather not have them lying around my basement and impacting my Happy Home Academy score. You don't need to complain to me about the mess, HHA, I'd happy put the darn things away if I could!


This. My main room floor is littered with diy recipes for my shop, and it's annoying when the HHA complains about the mess. A, there's nowhere to put them because I don't want to litter my island with diys and I can't put them in storage, and B, HHA, you try making a shop that has diys recipes for sale and you decide where it goes and see how you like it. The little things that have a big impact on my teenage mind


----------



## Cloudandshade

When villagers go to each other's homes to visit one another, why don't they have conversations? They talk to each other when they're outdoors (albeit rarely) so why not indoors? Idk, I just find it so weird that they just shuffle around one another's homes in absolute silence, it's so awkward!


----------



## Bluebellie

Why can’t we walk across the Kerokerokeroppi Bridge?


----------



## Airysuit

I wish Timmy (or Tommy) wouldn't call me each morning after I dropped something in the drop-off box... Why? Why not just send mail or something like normal shopowners would do.


----------



## bestfriendsally

airysuit said:


> I wish Timmy (or Tommy) wouldn't call me each morning after I dropped something in the drop-off box... Why? Why not just send mail or something like normal shopowners would do.



yeah, i was thinking that, actually... it can get a little bit annoying... 
a email would be better, i think... :>


----------



## mermaidshelf

Ahh finally a thread for me... 
So I fully accept that these are extremely petty things that most people probably aren't bothered by:


I don't like the shade of pink or purple they choose for the majority of the clothing colorways. They're like very cool-toned, almost neon for even pastel stuff (for example the lacy dress).
It bugs me so much that Agnes' shade of black doesn't match ANY of the black clothing or furniture in the game  I went to Harv's Island to test it out (I have a 95% completed clothing catalog) and I found none of the clothing matches.
In general, I prefer the clothing and furniture of NL over NH, especially the NL versions of the same set/item like the lovely series or Halloween series.
I wish we had Peach's pumps in all colors. 
I miss the old Bunny Day eggs. I admit the ones in this game look more Easter-y but the old eggs looked cool. I thought the water egg looked like a dragon egg.
Some of the red colorways for furniture actually looks orange? (For example the red public benches.)
Materials are such a big part of the game mechanics but they have a negative effect on our Happy Home score and island rating if they're on the ground???????
The flying dialog........... I can't even count the amount of times I hit one of the wrong options and had to restart from the beginning. Also, if we input the wrong Dodo code, we shouldn't have to start over from the beginning. Let us try a different code!
I wish some of the items were more to scale, like the light house. Whenever I see that tiny-ass door, I think, "What is this? A lighthouse for ants?" 
Rasher does his creepy smile farrrrrr too often in this game. He rarely did it in NL but in this game his default happy eyes are the creepy smile eyes. 
Bill's eyes look off in this game. I think it's that the pupils aren't big enough.
I wish we could move RS and also I miss being able to change the design/style of the town hall and our houses. Where's my castle house?
For the colorful tool set, the shovel handle in the variant "white" is supposed to be red like with the other tools in that color, but it's orange.


----------



## TheDuke55

airysuit said:


> I wish Timmy (or Tommy) wouldn't call me each morning after I dropped something in the drop-off box... Why? Why not just send mail or something like normal shopowners would do.


It honestly makes the whole feature worthless. You use the feature to take less time, but then they also force you into a phone call so that it takes the same amount of time? And it's also at a 20% cut rate.


----------



## maria110

mermaidshelf said:


> I wish some of the items were more to scale, like the light house. Whenever I see that tiny-ass door, I think, "What is this? A lighthouse for ants?"
> I wish we could move RS and also I miss being able to change the design/style of the town hall and our houses. Where's my castle house?



I completely agree with these.  The lighthouse and the pagoda would be amazing if closer to full size. And I want a castle or palace and a teacup ride one can ride.  And a ferris wheel.  And a gazebo I can sit in.  Large scale items would be great.  And buildings.  Why should we have to make optical illusion buildings from lighthouses, pipe organs, stalls, simple panels, and bunk beds?  A simple, customizable building would be great, without having to add an additional player.  And the additional buildings could look like shops rather than houses.  And houses should have more customization options.  Why can't I have a house similar to Tangy's or Wolfgang's?

Also, I'd like a wrought iron fence and arch to go with the iron bench, table, and chair.  Also gray iron as an option.  and customizable fence colors.  

I love the game but there are many details that would improve it.


----------



## Dunquixote

I would like an emoji that involves the whole stomping and thrashing out when my villagers get in arguments. using the mad emoji in harv’s studio doesn’t do it justice. like the mad emoji they just stand still looking angry. when they get in fights, my villagers flail their arms about a little and stomp with that little white cloud over their head. it’s so cute  

Mad rudy is so cute; even funnier when it is raining and he is holding an umbrella.


----------



## King koopa

Dunquixote said:


> I would like an emoji that involves the whole stomping and thrashing out when my villagers get in arguments. using the mad emoji in harv’s studio doesn’t do it justice. like the mad emoji they just stand still looking angry. when they get in fights, my villagers flail their arms about a little and stomp with that little white cloud over their head. it’s so cute
> 
> Mad rudy is so cute; even funnier when it is raining and he is holding an umbrella.
> View attachment 371165


Same here. I don't know if the mad emote the villagers can do is in the games files, but there are some villager exclusive emotes that are in the games files, meaning at one point you were going to be able to do them too. This even includes the shrunk funk shuffle!
Source:


----------



## TheDuke55

Huh, I never thought about it, but you're right that we don't have the angry stomping emote.

@Koopadude100 Seeing that vid makes me realize how many emotes from the past games that are still unavailable. There's really no reason that they need to be holding on to these for a full year+. Especially if someone dug up the source codes to use. Just release them already Nintendo. Makes me remember when we got half the emote package in Fall for things the villagers were doing since day 1, but they still didn't give us all of the stuff. Like they're still able to hold food and drinks. Why is this still restricted to us? It shouldn't be.


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> Huh, I never thought about it, but you're right that we don't have the angry stomping emote.
> 
> @Koopadude100 Seeing that vid makes me realize how many emotes from the past games that are still unavailable. There's really no reason that they need to be holding on to these for a full year+. Especially if someone dug up the source codes to use. Just release them already Nintendo. Makes me remember when we got half the emote package in Fall for things the villagers were doing since day 1, but they still didn't give us all of the stuff. Like they're still able to hold food and drinks. Why is this still restricted to us? It shouldn't be.


I agree! I miss doing the shrunk funk shuffle and I wanted to use Harvey's island to make a scene where merengue is a comedian doing it and everyone else was laughing. They'll probably release them soon, but I wish they did one big update like animal crossing welcome amiibo did so we don't have to wait every month and get disappointed when it's not added


----------



## Airysuit

Koopadude100 said:


> Same here. I don't know if the mad emote the villagers can do is in the games files, but there are some villager exclusive emotes that are in the games files, meaning at one point you were going to be able to do them too. This even includes the shrunk funk shuffle!
> Source:


Good god - do I miss the shrunk funk shuffle  lemme do the dance again pls nintendo


----------



## TheDuke55

You know, April Fools would had been the perfect time to add it, as well as some of the other performance emotes.


----------



## King koopa

airysuit said:


> Good god - do I miss the shrunk funk shuffle  lemme do the dance again pls nintendo


Let's hope it gets added back soon
#bringshrunkfunkshuffleback


----------



## TheDuke55

I loved that emote. If you were sitting, it looked like your villager was pretend eating a corncob.


----------



## coldpotato

I feel like there still aren't enough hairstyles in the game. There actually isn't even a basic long hair without bangs hairstyle...


----------



## Jessi

I wanna hang stuff on the simple panels


----------



## Roobi

coldpotato said:


> I feel like there still aren't enough hairstyles in the game. There actually isn't even a basic long hair without bangs hairstyle...



This. I really wish we could mix and match with bangs, braids, etc. There's none that look like me, so I just have to go with the next best thing, which looks too neat and polished. Some good curly hair options would be nice too.
I'm also not a big fan of the hair colours compared to NL.


----------



## McRibbie

Aside from a couple of Tom Nook patterns, why hasn't Nintendo given out any official patterns yet?

Even after launching their Dream Address back in November, and the most recent update adding face cutouts back into the game, nothing.
I wanna see some stuff promoting recent Nintendo games, dammit!

(also it also allows them to rerelease some of their NL ones that've been lost to time, like the Cat Mario and Pikmin ones, instead of having to search around the internet for saved copies of QR codes because the ones that got QR codes have also been taken off their website)


----------



## Corrie

airysuit said:


> I don't like all the shells washing up at my beaches everyday >:[
> 
> I fixed the spawning of branches, stones and fossils, but I wish you could also fix the spawning of those stupid shells
> 
> I like my island clean lol


Omg how did you fix the spawn of sticks? I can't take them. They're such an annoyance.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Corrie said:


> Omg how did you fix the spawn of sticks? I can't take them. They're such an annoyance.



Not sure if the OP has done something different, but as far as I know you just have to hide a certain number of sticks around (I think maybe it's 15?) so that the game won't spawn any more. Same idea as with the fossils, basically! I hid my branches behind trees and cliffs where they're virtually invisible, and it's nice not to have to constantly clean them up anymore!


----------



## Corrie

Cloudandshade said:


> Not sure if the OP has done something different, but as far as I know you just have to hide a certain number of sticks around (I think maybe it's 15?) so that the game won't spawn any more. Same idea as with the fossils, basically! I hid my branches behind trees and cliffs where they're virtually invisible, and it's nice not to have to constantly clean them up anymore!


Thank you!! This is genius!!


----------



## Airysuit

Corrie said:


> Omg how did you fix the spawn of sticks? I can't take them. They're such an annoyance.


I have hidden like 15 individual branches, 5 individual stones, and individual 6 fossils behind cliffs and buildings (where you can't see them). The game recognises that they're on the island and wont spawn any more


----------



## King koopa

Corrie said:


> Omg how did you fix the spawn of sticks? I can't take them. They're such an annoyance.


I guess putting furniture next to the trees that drop them will help? Maybe it won't spawn because the furniture is in the way...


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know I noticed something. Very late in the Night when everyone else is asleep Isabelle and Tom Nook are the only ones awake. Blathers is a night owl so he's always awake which makes sense, but what doesn't make sense is why don't Tom Nook and Isabelle go to sleep? Its like they don't have their own bedrooms inside Resident Services so how in the world do they sleep? It just doesn't make any sense and thats another Animal Crossing logic.


----------



## bestfriendsally

SoraFan23 said:


> You know I noticed something. Very late in the Night when everyone else is asleep Isabelle and Tom Nook are the only ones awake. Blathers is a night owl so he's always awake which makes sense, but what doesn't make sense is why don't Tom Nook and Isabelle go to sleep? Its like they don't have their own bedrooms inside Resident Services so how in the world do they sleep? It just doesn't make any sense and thats another Animal Crossing logic.



i see isabelle taking little naps sometimes at night... so cute!


----------



## VanitasFan26

bestfriendsally said:


> i see isabelle taking little naps sometimes at night... so cute!


Yeah I have seen her take naps, but Tom Nook is always awake.


----------



## bestfriendsally

SoraFan23 said:


> Yeah I have seen her take naps, but Tom Nook is always awake.



oh yeah, that's right...  


' tom, why don't you take a nap once in a while? your stuff will keep '


----------



## Fruitcup

Bulk crafting would make such a wonderful difference </3


----------



## Corrie

Fruitcup said:


> Bulk crafting would make such a wonderful difference </3


Bulk crafting and bulk buying. I was playing Pokemon Emerald last night and I went to buy potions and low and behold, I could pick the number I wanted! The game came out in 2004. It just baffles me why they can't do the same thing in NH.


----------



## JKDOS

I saw the golden balloon but was unable to pop it due to my slingshot breaking moments before. I have no idea how long it will be before I see it again. I've popped about 5+ normal balloons since.


----------



## King koopa

bestfriendsally said:


> oh yeah, that's right...
> 
> 
> ' tom, why don't you take a nap once in a while? your stuff will keep '


He's too busy with his bells and he has to be awake 24/7 in case you need him.
Poor him he most have to drink like 30 cups of coffee to last that long.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Koopadude100 said:


> He's too busy with his bells and he has to be awake 24/7 in case you need him.


yeah, i guess that's true




Koopadude100 said:


> Poor him he most have to drink like 30 cups of coffee to last that long.



yeah, poor tom...


----------



## Moonlight.

i agree with there not being enough hairstyles and color options. there's not even a pixie cut option like in new leaf?

i just wish hairstyles and bangs were separated like in pokemon swsh.


----------



## _Rainy_

Redd never shows up on the random days I decide to play. I really just want to use the Mario warp pipe to get there.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Totoroki said:


> Redd never shows up on the random days I decide to play. I really just want to use the Mario warp pipe to get there.


Thats why I started trading to get the rest of the statues and paintings I needed (of course it was a rough experience) but it paid off really well.


----------



## McRibbie

SoraFan23 said:


> Thats why I started trading to get the rest of the statues and paintings I needed (of course it was a rough experience) but it paid off really well.


I’ve just been trying to get them whenever Redd comes, but it’s just left me with a load of duplicates I still need to sell


----------



## VanitasFan26

McRibbie said:


> I’ve just been trying to get them whenever Redd comes, but it’s just left me with a load of duplicates I still need to sell


Oh wow I feel you on that one. RNG must be very rude to you. I can tell that because I had bad RNG with Redd myself.


----------



## Asil Ellehcim

My petty complaint:  I’ve used over 100 NMT searching for ANY of these four villagers and STILL haven’t come across them!  (Wolfgang, Judy, Sherb, Cyd).  =(


----------



## tessa grace

when i try to sit, dance, or sing with a villager, they stop what they're doing and smile at me. its so aggravating!


----------



## bestfriendsally

thetessagrace said:


> when i try to sit, dance, or sing with a villager, they stop what they're doing and smile at me. its so aggravating!



that's so cute, though ^^ them smiling at you when you sit down with them, i mean :3


----------



## tessa grace

bestfriendsally said:


> that's so cute, though ^^ them smiling at you when you sit down with them, i mean :3


well, what happens is they end up standing up and smiling at me.


----------



## King koopa

thetessagrace said:


> when i try to sit, dance, or sing with a villager, they stop what they're doing and smile at me. its so aggravating!


Same, Julian was singing k.k ska and when I played the bamboo flute, he stopped, and said hi to Judy then had a conversation with her, then didn't sing agian until I came into a building


----------



## bestfriendsally

thetessagrace said:


> well, what happens is they end up standing up and smiling at me.



oh, right... i think that happens to me sometimes, too... i forget :>


----------



## Ganucci

Here’s something super petty! It bothers me ever so slightly that so many people call the landscaping and waterscaping features “terraforming”.
For one, terraforming by definition is the engineering of a celestial body to be more habitable, like Earth. Hence the name terra meaning Earth and forming meaning, well, forming. We are not manipulating the land masses or atmospheres on planets in ACNH.
Secondly, the game never once calls it terraforming. They call it landscaping and waterscaping, which to be fair, the former isn’t a super accurate word for it, but it’s much closer than terraforming.

Ok this was longer than I expected and maybe belongs in the rant thread, but I mean, it IS pretty petty.


----------



## Coolio15

The sound that balloon presents make when they are floating in the sky gives me extreme anxiety for no other reason than they usually are a distraction for me from whatever I'm focused on, ESPECIALLY if I'm doing a big island design/landscaping project.
That 'windy" sound from the balloons is basically an act of war now on my island xD
ALSO, whenever there's a villager who I want to give a gift to and they won't leave the KK Slider concert for NOTHING! I just want to give you some cute glasses, Julia, it's not that big!


----------



## King koopa

Coolio15 said:


> The sound that balloon presents make when they are floating in the sky gives me extreme anxiety for no other reason than they usually are a distraction for me from whatever I'm focused on, ESPECIALLY if I'm doing a big island design/landscaping project.
> That 'windy" sound from the balloons is basically an act of war now on my island xD


True and speaking of balloons, Is it just me or do the shadows of balloons look kinda... off?


----------



## Cloudandshade

Asil Ellehcim said:


> My petty complaint:  I’ve used over 100 NMT searching for ANY of these four villagers and STILL haven’t come across them!  (Wolfgang, Judy, Sherb, Cyd).  =(



RNG is a heck of a thing - I came across Judy THREE times in one villager hunt the other day, all within about fifty tickets! I was starting to think my console was haunted


----------



## Jessi

Cloudandshade said:


> RNG is a heck of a thing - I came across Judy THREE times in one villager hunt the other day, all within about fifty tickets! I was starting to think my console was haunted


I swear they know what villager you want, and make it so difficult for you to get them. I'll get them easily, but when I want them. Nope, waste 500nmt for you


----------



## Shawna

Fruitcup said:


> Bulk crafting would make such a wonderful difference </3


This feature is long overdue.... >_<


----------



## bebebese

I'm so glad we have a petty complaint thread bc this is such a tiny thing but... Why do none of the new wedding items have the same colour variations as the old ones  they don't match and it's driving me mad lol


----------



## Airysuit

bebebese said:


> I'm so glad we have a petty complaint thread bc this is such a tiny thing but... Why do none of the new wedding items have the same colour variations as the old ones  they don't match and it's driving me mad lol


Really??? Thats annoying indeed lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

Why do we have to take wedding photos again this year when we literally took them last year? Wasn't Reese and Cyrus supposed to be married last year? I don't understand why they could not be married already. You know what will be cool? Having other NPCs who are getting married to take their photos for their wedding, but I guess Reese and Cyrus love their wedding so much that they want us to take photos of them again. I mean this is just an example of how this game doesn't evolve.


----------



## peachycrossing9

thetessagrace said:


> when i try to sit, dance, or sing with a villager, they stop what they're doing and smile at me. its so aggravating!



Oof, I feel this pain


----------



## Starboard

I don't like how the leaf and petal piles and some of the autumn weeds look so "square". I feel like it's easy enough to design a natural looking shape within the tile (_especially_ with the leaves and petals) so the fact they look like they have 4 edges just drives me batty!


----------



## Flicky

I'm not sure if this counts as petty, but I really wish villagers would ask to move out in a certain order...

Sterling has asked to leave 3 times now, whilst Claudia and Eugene, who both moved in much earlier, have never asked. Dobie won't leave either. Just all my permas constantly rotating their leave requests


----------



## McRibbie

SoraFan23 said:


> Why do we have to take wedding photos again this year when we literally took them last year? Wasn't Reese and Cyrus supposed to be married last year? I don't understand why they could not be married already. You know what will be cool? Having other NPCs who are getting married to take their photos for their wedding, but I guess Reese and Cyrus love their wedding so much that they want us to take photos of them again. I mean this is just an example of how this game doesn't evolve.


It’s their anniversary, they do this every year (apparently)


----------



## VanitasFan26

McRibbie said:


> It’s their anniversary, they do this every year (apparently)


Seems weird to me.


----------



## McRibbie

SoraFan23 said:


> Seems weird to me.


Yeah, it’s kinda disappointing that there’s no actual changes to the event and it would have been nice to see somebody else get married... but at the same time, I’m struggling to think of who would.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> Wasn't Reese and Cyrus supposed to be married last year?


No. It was anniversary photos last year as well.
They were married before new horizons came out.
Its their yearly tradition to have photos taken.

No one got married last year at all.

Just wanted to clear up that it was their anniversary last year, not wedding, as I've seen many people make that mistake.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I don't like how the second upgrade for the museum looks so I have not given Blathers a single piece of art lmao. I prefer the look of the 1920's~40's explorer of the original tent and the Greek temple look of the first expansion. I know the second upgrade is supposed to be based off the MET but the colors clash, in my opinion. I had the same issue in Pocket Camp with the temple. The final stage looks worse and I regret upgrading it because I can never go back. I'm waiting for a third expansion and I hope it looks better.


----------



## bestfriendsally

mermaidshelf said:


> I don't like how the second upgrade for the museum looks so I have not given Blathers a single piece of art lmao.



the only piece i've given him is the very first one that you get from redd... & that's it.. :>


----------



## lemoncrossing

My petty complaint is that it’s absolutely impossible to center those 1.5 x 1.5 items like the shell fountain, the well, or the destinations signpost. They could’ve made them 2 by 2, which would be a lot easier to work with (& it wouldn’t even look bad...)


----------



## skarmoury

I know it’s an animal crossing thing but I hate how “curved” the world is, I want to be able to see the areas far away like you would in real life  It’s so hard to judge if your terraform is good!


----------



## Bilaz

The name ‘Dodo Code’ breaks the life sim immersion a bit lol. Guys, ‘flight number’ is right there!!!


----------



## mermaidshelf

The pettiest of petty complaints but I miss having different grass patterns. I remember resetting until I got a town with circle grass because it was my favorite type.


----------



## Licorice

mermaidshelf said:


> The pettiest of petty complaints but I miss having different grass patterns. I remember resetting until I got a town with circle grass because it was my favorite type.


God yes circle grass will forever be the best


----------



## maria110

I'm still annoyed that there's no reliable way to stop villagers from displaying an unwanted item in their home.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Licorice said:


> God yes circle grass will forever be the best


Circle grass superiority


----------



## Bilaz

I loved circle grass, I was about to reset my perfect island, luckily someone told me there only was triangle


----------



## lemoncrossing

mermaidshelf said:


> The pettiest of petty complaints but I miss having different grass patterns. I remember resetting until I got a town with circle grass because it was my favorite type.


I remember being annoyed about having circle grass in New Leaf, but I’ve been missing it a lot in New Horizons


----------



## Licorice

mermaidshelf said:


> Circle grass superiority


Remember the circle grass gave you star pattern for the snow? That’s what we need in acnh, star snow!!


----------



## King koopa

I'd never thought I'd say it, but I miss grass wear from new leaf


----------



## bestfriendsally

Koopadude100 said:


> I'd never thought I'd say it, but I miss grass wear from new leaf



well... to be honest, i don't... cause i hated that in wild world...

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2021

why can't we get hybrid flowers in packets?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I mourn the loss of the graciegrace furniture daily, especially the princess and sweets series.


----------



## Starboard

I want the ability to tuck your shirt in! So many 80's/90's fashion opportunities thwarted...


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## King koopa

Mezzanine said:


> I highly doubt we're getting Brewster at this point.


Yeah, I've almost lost hope since Nintendo clearly ether will never add him back and doesn't care, or is planning on adding him back.


----------



## TheDuke55

mermaidshelf said:


> The pettiest of petty complaints but I miss having different grass patterns. I remember resetting until I got a town with circle grass because it was my favorite type.


The different patterned grass was pretty cool. And how your snow would be the opposite of the grass pattern during winter. I really liked that.


----------



## Coolio15

30 times of me waking up Gulliver's messy self and looking for all his stupid parts is tooooooooo much for a golden shovel that will still break on me anyway. Less tedium would be great 

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2021

Also, I'm convinced that the villagers are programmed to be as unphotogenic as possible and that's why they run away from me or photobomb me whenever I'm trying to get a cute picture.


----------



## Dunquixote

I wish i could make my ponds round and small and still have a fish in it. i want to get rid of the pond i have by my museum. It takes up way too much space and I am at a loss where to put it aside from by my entrance (temporarily) or on a cliff near my farm area. I plan on fully decorating both areas (probably) if more furniture comes out that i like and form ideas around.


----------



## TheDuke55

Coolio15 said:


> 30 times of me waking up Gulliver's messy self and looking for all his stupid parts is tooooooooo much for a golden shovel that will still break on me anyway. Less tedium would be great


Just finished doing Gulliver's task today. I keep thinking 'this has to be the time' and it never is...'so this has to finally be the time. Right...right!?'



Dunquixote said:


> I wish i could make my ponds round and small and still have a fish in it. i want to get rid of the pond i have by my museum. It takes up way too much space and I am at a loss where to put it aside from by my entrance (temporarily) or on a cliff near my farm area. I plan on fully decorating both areas (probably) if more furniture comes out that i like and form ideas around.


I remember when I was terraforming my first design for my museum. Three tier, waterfalls, a moat, and smallish pond, but fish never spawned. I eventually tore it down because it took way too much space up for one building.


So this is really annoying to me. I don't go shopping in Able's all that often. Sometimes I go in the changing room when I'm in the terraform/hat mode. I like that they kick you out of it and change you back to your regular clothes instead of making you have to go through a bunch of extra steps to disable it and then go back to where you were.

So why couldn't they also do this for the diving suit? Why did they go the extra mile for one feature and not bother with another? Sometimes I just don't even bother manually removing the suit, because I usually don't find anything I want anyway, and just take my business to Nooklings lol.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> So this is really annoying to me. I don't go shopping in Able's all that often. Sometimes I go in the changing room when I'm in the terraform/hat mode. I like that they kick you out of it and change you back to your regular clothes instead of making you have to go through a bunch of extra steps to disable it and then go back to where you were.
> 
> So why couldn't they also do this for the diving suit? Why did they go the extra mile for one feature and not bother with another? Sometimes I just don't even bother manually removing the suit, because I usually don't find anything I want anyway, and just take my business to Nooklings lol.


Same with the wand outfits. The reason I stopped using them after a day was because I couldn't do things without having to remove it first and it was way too annoying. Plus I couldn't even figure out how to remove it until I looked it up lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay after about a year of playing can I just say I am already getting fed up of getting duplicate DIYS from villagers whenever they are crafting? I swear its so annoying when you're trying to talk to them and yet they keep forcing you to have DIYS you have already learned. Remember how back when you were playing the first time you were given the choice if you wanted to learn the DIY or not? Well apparently that is no longer a thing because the option to say no is no longer there. So its like you have no other choice but to accept it!

This is the same issue when your "best friend" villagers forces a gift on you whenever they run up to you.. I mean this seems like an Animal Crossing Logic because villagers always seem to give you stuff when you didn't ask for it and yet the game doesn't give you option to say no. Like I am not against the idea of returning gifts which is a cool thing, but there is a fine line between saying "no" to something you don't want, but then its like you have no other choice but to accept it!


----------



## Shawna

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay after about a year of playing can I just say I am already getting fed up of getting duplicate DIYS from villagers whenever they are crafting? I swear its so annoying when you're trying to talk to them and yet they keep forcing you to have DIYS you have already learned. Remember how back when you were playing the first time you were given the choice if you wanted to learn the DIY or not? Well apparently that is no longer a thing because the option to say no is no longer there. So its like you have no other choice but to accept it!
> 
> This is the same issue when your "best friend" villagers forces a gift on you whenever they run up to you.. I mean this seems like an Animal Crossing Logic because villagers always seem to give you stuff when you didn't ask for it and yet the game doesn't give you option to say no. Like I am not against the idea of returning gifts which is a cool thing, but there is a fine line between saying "no" to something you don't want, but then its like you have no other choice but to accept it!


I find this annoying too.  I feel like we should be given the choice whether or not to accept a DIY recipe we already know.  I will admit, it is a bit understandable for the game to force (for lack of better words) DIY recipes we DON'T already know onto us, since the game wants us to get all of them, and the Nook Miles for getting DIY recipes.  But ones we ALREADY know should be a choice.  I know you can sell them or just throw them away, but that doesn't do much good.

I would really love to hold DIY sales (which would require bulk DIY recipes) once in a while, but this would mean having to trash my island or my house with them, since we still cannot store them for whatever reason. -_-


----------



## azurill

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay after about a year of playing can I just say I am already getting fed up of getting duplicate DIYS from villagers whenever they are crafting? I swear its so annoying when you're trying to talk to them and yet they keep forcing you to have DIYS you have already learned. Remember how back when you were playing the first time you were given the choice if you wanted to learn the DIY or not? Well apparently that is no longer a thing because the option to say no is no longer there. So its like you have no other choice but to accept it!


The option is still there but only if you don’t know the DIY. I only know because on my second island Lolly was crafting something I didn’t know (forget which one) and I was given the option of not learning it. It really should be the other way around. You shouldn’t have to receive a DIY you already know unless you want to.


----------



## Corrie

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay after about a year of playing can I just say I am already getting fed up of getting duplicate DIYS from villagers whenever they are crafting? I swear its so annoying when you're trying to talk to them and yet they keep forcing you to have DIYS you have already learned. Remember how back when you were playing the first time you were given the choice if you wanted to learn the DIY or not? Well apparently that is no longer a thing because the option to say no is no longer there. So its like you have no other choice but to accept it!
> 
> This is the same issue when your "best friend" villagers forces a gift on you whenever they run up to you.. I mean this seems like an Animal Crossing Logic because villagers always seem to give you stuff when you didn't ask for it and yet the game doesn't give you option to say no. Like I am not against the idea of returning gifts which is a cool thing, but there is a fine line between saying "no" to something you don't want, but then its like you have no other choice but to accept it!


I fully agree. I don't even talk to my crafting villagers anymore. There's too much access dialogue that's just repeats and then I have this DIY I have to sell. My guess is that they made it so we get the DIY forced is to put emphasis on trading with others online but it's just annoying at this point.


----------



## TheDuke55

azurill said:


> The option is still there but only if you don’t know the DIY. I only know because on my second island Lolly was crafting something I didn’t know (forget which one) and I was given the option of not learning it. It really should be the other way around. You shouldn’t have to receive a DIY you already know unless you want to.


Yeah it's really a bad decision. I mentioned it a few times, and it really should be just forced on you when you don't know the DIY, but not when you already know it. Half the times they're crafting common crap and no one is going to want it. So it's easier just to sell/discard them.



Starboard said:


> Same with the wand outfits. The reason I stopped using them after a day was because I couldn't do things without having to remove it first and it was way too annoying. Plus I couldn't even figure out how to remove it until I looked it up lol.


Oh wow, that sounds really annoying. I never really used the wands, so I didn't know that. Again, they should just be able to default you back to what you were previously wearing. And if you're not wearing anything, you just go nakey in the changing room.

I know that whenever Mabel would tell me I can't go in the room because of my swimsuit, I'd just walk out. There's so many little things they could tweak and they'd be such good QoL changes.



Corrie said:


> I fully agree. I don't even talk to my crafting villagers anymore. There's too much access dialogue that's just repeats and then I have this DIY I have to sell. My guess is that they made it so we get the DIY forced is to put emphasis on trading with others online but it's just annoying at this point.


This is what it really feels like. And they're not doing a good job at being transparent with it. For a game that encourages going online and or restricts a lot of things to online only, they really don't have much of a multiplayer scene going on.


----------



## skweegee

Mole crickets. They were tolerable in older games, but for some reason that absolutely awful sound they make seemed to get even more grating in New Leaf and New Horizons and I can't stand it at all! The second the sound starts fading in, my volume goes all the way down.


----------



## Corrie

This isn't so much NH but NL too: I miss the animalese sounds from WW. I think they sounded cuter.


----------



## oak

The cute set in yellow is ruined by the hot pink accents. The blue version of the cute set was kept all blue and not tainted by the hot pink, so why did they do this to the yellow version? Even pale pink would have been better then the almost red hot pink.


----------



## Dunquixote

i hate the cicadas. they are so irritating and whatever bug is making this very distinct groaning sound. i’m decorating right now and it is driving me crazy.


----------



## TheDuke55

Would it happen to be a mole cricket? I didn't know cicadas were already out. I haven't been playing the game much early enough to catch them. Unless you choose southern hemisphere.

I really want to write some villagers letters, but oh my god, they make it so tedious in this game. It wasn't broken. There wasn't any reason to 'fix' it.


----------



## Dunquixote

TheDuke55 said:


> Would it happen to be a mole cricket? I didn't know cicadas were already out. I haven't been playing the game much early enough to catch them. Unless you choose southern hemisphere.
> 
> I really want to write some villagers letters, but oh my god, they make it so tedious in this game. It wasn't broken. There wasn't any reason to 'fix' it.



oh yeah that might be it. Thanks! I was thinking it wasn’t since I know one of the crickets had a softer sound which i don’t mind; I think that one is the bell cricket.

 I do too! when i wanted to get villagers to leave in NL, even though I knew it wouldn’t do anything, I sent them some funny letters and kinda mean


----------



## Bluebellie

I dont really want to do May Day, but I’m forcing myself right now. I don’t want to get stuck with Rovers Pic next year, if there is a better item.


----------



## Kate86

We can put stuff outside and we have volleyballs, but they didn’t bring back the volleyball net. 

Also everything that everyone has already said about Gulliver. (I had him again today… will the Golden Shovel tomorrow be mine?)

Edit:



Spoiler: Yaaaaas Golden Shovel!!!


----------



## cocoacat

Why are the fish models so tiny while the bug ones are huge? I know Flick makes both, but the blatent favoritism is ridiculous when a grasshopper is bigger than a shark. We need someone to make proper (lifesize) fish models, preferably ones you can hang on the wall.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> I dont really want to do May Day, but I’m forcing myself right now. I don’t want to get stuck with Rovers Pic next year, if there is a better item.


Don't force yourself to do things you don't want to do. That can only really make you not enjoy yourself. Coming from my experience when not liking certain events I would just skip it if it doesn't interest me. My best solution is to find someone who has Rover's Photo as a trade item.


----------



## Bluebellie

SoraFan23 said:


> Don't force yourself to do things you don't want to do. That can only really make you not enjoy yourself. Coming from my experience when not liking certain events I would just skip it if it doesn't interest me. My best solution is to find someone who has Rover's Photo as a trade item.


Yeah the reason why I didn’t do it was because I was not really interested in Rovers picture. I heard that for people who didn’t do the event last year, missed out on the picture this year ( they were gifted the suitcase instead ). I was a little hesitant that if I don’t do the event, then next year my price would be the picture instead of a nicer price. I ended up doing it though. I saw a YouTube video with a step by step which was ok. I just don’t want to miss any nice prices in future years


----------



## Dunquixote

cocoacat said:


> Why are the fish models so tiny while the bug ones are huge? I know Flick makes both, but the blatent favoritism is ridiculous when a grasshopper is bigger than a shark. We need someone to make proper (lifesize) fish models, preferably ones you can hang on the wall.



This bothers me too. They look good in spite of the size...untill you turn them and see how flat they look. I was really disappointed with the betta model . i thought the tail would look puffy but when I rotated it, I saw it was flat


----------



## Starboard

They should have made the soccer ball kickable like in the original game. We even have soccer goals but everything just sits there as decoration and there's no way to actually "play" anything with a friend or on your own. Such a missed opportunity!


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> They should have made the soccer ball kickable like in the original game. We even have soccer goals but everything just sits there as decoration and there's no way to actually "play" anything with a friend or on your own. Such a missed opportunity!


I don't think this would work with a furniture piece. The way they work, dynamics, weight, ect and because the ball from AC could fall into the water and be lost until you reloaded. I would like the ball from PG to come back though.



Dunquixote said:


> This bothers me too. They look good in spite of the size...untill you turn them and see how flat they look. I was really disappointed with the betta model . i thought the tail would look puffy but when I rotated it, I saw it was flat


Yeah I noticed that to when I had a few fish and bug models done. I haven't really taken advantage of their visits whenever they do come, so I only have a few of each. I never really thought much about it, but it does make sense that Flick would be biased with the models. But I don't think they should had sacrificed a part of the game for an npc's character/personality. Especially one that is one of my least liked newcomers.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't think this would work with a furniture piece. The way they work, dynamics, weight, ect and because the ball from AC could fall into the water and be lost until you reloaded. I would like the ball from PG to come back though.


I guess they'd need make the goal item "hollow" so the ball could go inside, and we can place a fence to prevent it from falling in a river? I highly doubt they'd do that extra coding but it's nice to imagine actually having fun with the ball. Imagine they even made the basketball hoop usable. In my dreams lol.

I just cringe when you move the ball and... it slides heavily


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> I guess they'd need make the goal item "hollow" so the ball could go inside, and we can place a fence to prevent it from falling in a river? I highly doubt they'd do that extra coding but it's nice to imagine actually having fun with the ball. Imagine they even made the basketball hoop usable. In my dreams lol.
> 
> I just cringe when you move the ball and... it slides heavily


In Population Growing (the 1st AC for the GC) they had a ball that just spawned somewhere on the town. They wouldn't need to re-code furniture. They'd just need to make a separate graphic/model that isn't really considered a furniture piece. The animal villagers would also play with it to. Which I found pretty cool.


----------



## Dunquixote

I wish that I could give individual villagers a custom design outfit without needing to put it up at able’s myself (most of the designs aren’t mine and contacting the people to hang it up isn’t an option and a lot of them are from NL or HHD even the ones that are mine) and risking other villagers wearing. Still wish i could use them to customize objects like in NL too.


----------



## Corrie

SoraFan23 said:


> Don't force yourself to do things you don't want to do. That can only really make you not enjoy yourself. Coming from my experience when not liking certain events I would just skip it if it doesn't interest me. My best solution is to find someone who has Rover's Photo as a trade item.


Agreed! This is what I did. I didn't even touch the May Day event this year. The prize didn't interest me enough to waste my time. Technically I skipped Bunny Day too for the same reason.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Corrie said:


> Agreed! This is what I did. I didn't even touch the May Day event this year. The prize didn't interest me enough to waste my time. Technically I skipped Bunny Day too for the same reason.



funny thing is, with me, i din't get his photo in the mail after the 29th of april.. i only got his suitcase... 
unless you don't get the photo right away?


----------



## Corrie

bestfriendsally said:


> funny thing is, with me, i din't get his photo in the mail after the 29th of april.. i only got his suitcase...
> unless you don't get the photo right away?


I think if you took part in the event last year, you'll get the photo this year since last year you would have gotten the suitcase. Someone can correct me on this as I think there are ways around this but I'm not sure what.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Corrie said:


> I think if you took part in the event last year, you'll get the photo this year since last year you would have gotten the suitcase. Someone can correct me on this as I think there are ways around this but I'm not sure what.



i didn't play last year...

cause i didn't have the game yet last year :>


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

I was making a wallpaper for a room where there was this pattern only for the bottom. Forgot that the patterns don't place like that and now it looks off, wish there was a way to design wallpaper without this happening lol




unless there is and I totally missed that


----------



## Valeris

I'd like those father day aprons now rather than waiting until June.


----------



## moo_nieu

i wish villagers still appeared on the mystery islands even when you dont have an open plot. i like interacting with new villagers (plus i dont think ill let any of my current villagers move out) and i think they really liven up the mystery islands


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just noticed that there is no way to trade bugs, fish and sea creatures with your friends. I mean you cannot drop them, you can only place them, but only you can pick it up and not your friends when they come to your island. Also you cannot wrap them up in gifts either. So I am just wondering why can't we do that? I mean there are so many fish and bugs that people have a hard time getting you would think we would be able to trade between them with all the other stuff, but we can't do that.


----------



## Starboard

I wish the coins in Gullivarr's treasure chest were shinier


----------



## bestfriendsally

although, to me, it's not really petty....

i really hope nintendo gives us even more custom/pro design slots after what we got recently with the extra 50 slots......  at least another 50... that'll give us 1,150... i think...

cause when i get to putting in the ' the path ' designs,  i'll have no room left...
i already kinda pushed it by putting in the mini-golf designs for pashmina...  a few custom designs had to be given up for that...


----------



## -Lumi-

Do the villagers no longer clap when you play instruments?  I just visited Kiki and Diana was there as well. I was playing around with the piano and when I stopped nobody clapped, lol. It’s such a small thing but I always liked when they clapped after I played instruments in New Leaf 

Also, I really wish laying down paths didn’t muffle sounds. I love having this multicoloured flower path border the brick pathway but it bums me out that i lose the little click clack sound by doing that.


----------



## Starboard

Why can we shake a tree while holding everything BUT a shovel? 



(I know it's technically because we hold the shovel with 2 hands, but come on)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I just need to say this, because I really got annoyed when I saw this. So when I went to my own dream island on my new island from the 2nd switch I saw that all my users were in Swimsuits. I am just like "What? Thats not supposed to happen". So you know those wand outfits you have on your character? Apparently wand outfits do not get saved on the dream island. I am just baffled that this is even thing and I discovered it recently. 

I have to say the way they did wand outfits in this game is so flawed. Its like no matter what you try to do to change your clothes its just annoying. Constantly having to take off the wand outfit just to use the changing room at Able sisters or the wardrobe is so annoying. To add insult to injury like I said before it doesn't get saved in the dream islands. Wand outfits seriously need to be improved, because this is just a joke at this point.


----------



## King koopa

-Lumi- said:


> Do the villagers no longer clap when you play instruments?  I just visited Kiki and Diana was there as well. I was playing around with the piano and when I stopped nobody clapped, lol. It’s such a small thing but I always liked when they clapped after I played instruments in New Leaf
> 
> Also, I really wish laying down paths didn’t muffle sounds. I love having this multicoloured flower path border the brick pathway but it bums me out that i lose the little click clack sound by doing that.


Late reply , but yeah they don't clap anymore. Sad, because they did in New leaf, so I wonder why they took it out and replaced it with the villagers ignoring you and walking away.


----------



## Licorice

Why are there not more hairstyles


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

I’m so over villagers just sitting down anywhere I am working on. Like whyyyy so rude and then The whole “wow I guess anything goes on this island” not a fan


----------



## VanitasFan26

BellBrokeGirl said:


> I’m so over villagers just sitting down anywhere I am working on. Like whyyyy so rude and then The whole “wow I guess anything goes on this island” not a fan


Thats why I always put fences around the area that I am working on so that way they don't come to the area.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

RoxasFan20 said:


> Thats why I always put fences around the area that I am working on so that way they don't come to the area.


By the time I remember it’s always too late


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I get tired of digging up fossils. It's a shame they can't be turned in to miniatures!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I get tired of digging up fossils. It's a shame they can't be turned in to miniatures!


I just wish they added Gyroids right now. Fossils are just becoming more irrelevant.  I have completed my Fossil museum on my main island since April 2020.


----------



## maria110

I wish we could customize the exterior of the museum.  I mean, how is such a big fancy museum existing in my rural town.


----------



## Rika092

I’m just waiting for more reactions... like come on I wanna do the naruto runs just like the rest of my villagers....


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

RoxasFan20 said:


> I just wish they added Gyroids right now. Fossils are just becoming more irrelevant.  I have completed my Fossil museum on my main island since April 2020.


I miss gyroids so much. It’s crazy how much stuff I miss from even just new leaf


----------



## TheDuke55

Rika092 said:


> I’m just waiting for more reactions... like come on I wanna do the naruto runs just like the rest of my villagers....


I don't know how they could do this one though since the emotions stop if you touch your controller. So the running would have to be uncontrolled. I really don't know how they'd work that one for the players.


----------



## Cloudandshade

I'm really loving the new, more varied dialogue, but I wish we could get an update to their crafting dialogue as well. Always with the 'cookie grease smeared on the middle part' or 'Maglev Mike took their relationship off the rails', without fail! I feel like each personality subtype could do with at least one or two variations!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Something else that I just noticed but remember way back in the beginning of the game you used to put down home plots for villagers to move in? Well guess what once you put down a plot there is no way to pick it back up. Its like there forever and you cannot remove it. So its like if you wanted to have only 8 villagers but you still have 10, there is no way to destroy a plot after a villager has moved out.

There is only 8 personalities at the moment and having 8 villagers is reasonable because at least you don't have to have same duplicate personality on your island but with 10 it makes it harder to balance it out. This was the harsh lesson I learned with my main island and now I will have to avoid that mistake on the 2nd island.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Starboard

Mezzanine said:


> New Horizons is a game for people who like decorating, plain and simple. It abandons the older demographic of AC players to make a town building sim.
> 
> I never play video games to decorate. I can get sucked into New Leaf because you really don't have to decorate your town at all, I can just smack public works projects down and call it a day. With New Horizons it's the entire focus of the game- I think that's why I have so much trouble enjoying it.


Yeah, I feel like we're paying for the more in-depth decorating with missing features. I guess I was lucky since decorating was always my favourite part of AC, but eventually I'm going to stop playing once I finish making my homes and town because there's not much else to do. I feel bad for those who never were into the design aspect at all. I really hope in the coming years they bring back the things we could do in New Leaf at least.


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know its really annoying when Redd finally shows up on your island, but then when you go inside his boat you find out that he's selling all 4 fakes of Paintings and Statues. That is literally the worst type of RNG you can get when you've waited for so long and you get 4 fakes.


----------



## The retro leafeon

Chadder won't ask to move out


----------



## Starboard

Is it just me who thinks the grass sounds a bit too crunchy? I didn't even notice until recently.


----------



## HappyTails

Where the HECK is the add to cart function?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Does anyone find it weird how when you first played this game that the very first special villager that showed up on your island was Mabel? It used to be where she would come on some days when you buy clothes from her and after enough shopping with her, she becomes interested in setting up a shop. When I first played this game I thought Kicks and Leif would get the same treatment. After over a year it doesn't seem like they got their own shops.

I mean I don't really care for Kicks because he sells only shoes, but with Leif I really had to wait a week or sometimes longer for him to show up whenever I want to buy bushes from him. After a year I just just wished Leif had his own shop by now.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> Does anyone find it weird how when you first played this game that the very first special villager that showed up on your island was Mabel? It used to be where she would come on some days when you buy clothes from her and after enough shopping with her, she becomes interested in setting up a shop. When I first played this game I thought Kicks and Leif would get the same treatment. After over a year it doesn't seem like they got their own shops.
> 
> I mean I don't really care for Kicks because he sells only shoes, but with Leif I really had to wait a week or sometimes longer for him to show up whenever I want to buy bushes from him. After a year I just just wished Leif had his own shop by now.


I dont think leif really needs his own shop as once you have your bushes placed, they're placed.
The only reason I buy from him at all now is because every couple months you need to dig up every bush and replace them with the ones in season.

I think he would need more to do than just being a bush vendor to justify a shop.

But I certainly would agree that its annoying when you want new bushes and have to wait for him to show up.
I've taken to buying the next seasons bushes in advance and keeping them in storage to get around it.


----------



## Flicky

I wish there were more ambiances in the game, preferably ones we can control (like the frogs). For instance, the Stormy-night Wall. How cool would be if we could have an optional switch that allows us to hear a thunderstorm?


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> I dont think leif really needs his own shop as once you have your bushes placed, they're placed.
> The only reason I buy from him at all now is because every couple months you need to dig up every bush and replace them with the ones in season.
> 
> I think he would need more to do than just being a bush vendor to justify a shop.
> 
> But I certainly would agree that its annoying when you want new bushes and have to wait for him to show up.
> I've taken to buying the next seasons bushes in advance and keeping them in storage to get around it.


Leif could sell a different piece of fruit that rng rotates and have a wider selection of furniture based plants. And he could offer his weed dispersal services so that you don't have to manually do it yourself. And maybe sticks/rocks could be a thing he cleans up to. Maybe even sell his fertilizer which would give your flowers a higher chance of breeding the rare types the next day.

There's actually a lot they could do with him if they put their minds to it. It does get annoying if you want him and don't have the time to TT to find him on a given day.


----------



## Cloudandshade

This is a truly, truly petty complaint, I know, but like...what exactly is this umbrella protecting my giant head from? Because it certainly isn't rain!


----------



## Starboard

Why is the bulk option of the customisation kits not even enough for many of the furniture pieces?? That's so strange to me. It shouldn't go above 3 to customise something in my opinion.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I find it really annoying how everytime your villager runs up to you and they are like "I got something for you" and it turns out to be another piece of clothing! I swear the villagers really have a bad habit of having so many clothes. Its an Animal Crossing Logic, because if they didn't want the clothes would it make more sense for them to sell them at the shop instead of constantly giving them to you all the time? 

This is the reason why after when I've been "best friends" with villagers for the longest while I move them out, just so they don't constantly annoy me with forcing gifts on me that I didn't ask for, because it can get pretty annoying after you keep getting the same gift over and over again.


----------



## Starboard

RoxasFan20 said:


> I find it really annoying how everytime your villager runs up to you and they are like "I got something for you" and it turns out to be another piece of clothing! I swear the villagers really have a bad habit of having so many clothes. Its an Animal Crossing Logic, because if they didn't want the clothes would it make more sense for them to sell them at the shop instead of constantly giving them to you all the time?
> 
> This is the reason why after when I've been "best friends" with villagers for the longest while I move them out, just so they don't constantly annoy me with forcing gifts on me that I didn't ask for, because it can get pretty annoying after you keep getting the same gift over and over again.


And when they think you asked for something and you didn't, but they make you take it anyway. It's like they have a compulsion to gift you clothes! 

I kind of wish the game had a seperate collection of clothing that you could only get from your villagers, so that I can be excited when they give me something. As it is they may as well be handing me trash since I already have every clothing item I want.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Rika092 said:


> I’m just waiting for more reactions... like come on I wanna do the naruto runs just like the rest of my villagers....


Same! I also wana sing with the villagers infrilont of the rs building


----------



## Bekaa

Starboard said:


> And when they think you asked for something and you didn't, but they make you take it anyway. It's like they have a compulsion to gift you clothes!
> 
> I kind of wish the game had a seperate collection of clothing that you could only get from your villagers, so that I can be excited when they give me something. As it is they may as well be handing me trash since I already have every clothing item I want.


This rant is funny, but so true! I love your idea @Starboard.


----------



## CylieDanny

Minor, but Id love to see my villagers react more when I faint in front of them from a wasp sting xD

They kinda just stand there. Like waking up with them asking if your ok would be cool, also asking around to see how you ended up on the porch of your house


----------



## King koopa

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Same! I also wana sing with the villagers infrilont of the rs building


Bro me tooooo! I want to sing and have cookouts with Judy and julian  hopefully it gets added in as November added some of the reactions, so maybe we'll get the rest soon.


----------



## The retro leafeon

Here's some more problems, daisy Mae only is at your island in the morning, why?, I'm not religious but people who are have to miss her entirely, taking a fun and easy way to make some bells, next is the lack of camera angle changing when on the island, you should be able to see the island from all angles! And finally, why are there only three octopuses, and only like six bulls and four cows, when we got new villagers, did we really need new ones for abundant species, rather than adding some to species with basically no members, like come on.


----------



## bestfriendsally

The retro leafeon said:


> Here's some more problems, daisy Mae only is at your island in the morning, why?,



i know... i missed her until quite a while ago because i was still asleep...


----------



## The retro leafeon

bestfriendsally said:


> i know... i missed her until quite a while ago because i was still asleep...


See, this is why she should be there till like 5 pm or something


----------



## Moritz

The retro leafeon said:


> I'm not religious but people who are have to miss her entirely


I could be wrong but I'm not familiar with any religion that bans video games on Sunday mornings.
Unless you're referring to Sunday service? Because that's just an hour. Lots of time to go on the game before or after (depending on what time it is held)


----------



## The retro leafeon

Moritz said:


> I could be wrong but I'm not familiar with any religion that bans video games on Sunday mornings.
> Unless you're referring to Sunday service? Because that's just an hour. Lots of time to go on the game before or after (depending on what time it is held)


Ok, what I mean is, people sleep in, then go to Sunday service, and that might be a while, so they miss her, they might have a small window, but people might not remember to play during that immediate time


----------



## AssassinVicz

I don’t know if it’s just my villagers but when they ask me to deliver a present to another villager.

The villager they want it delivering to is either right near them or in the house in front of them. Which brings up questions why they couldn’t WALK there themselves, save me the task!

Or that the villager they want the item delivered to, is just straight up missing. Either they’re in nooks, ables, the museum or are running around somewhere. I just literally cannot find them at all and I’m stuck waiting for them to show up.

It’s not anything huge but, repeated scenarios just grind.


----------



## Starboard

Flicky said:


> I wish there were more ambiances in the game, preferably ones we can control (like the frogs). For instance, the Stormy-night Wall. How cool would be if we could have an optional switch that allows us to hear a thunderstorm?


That reminds me of Happy Home Designer where you could put ambient sounds in your homes as if they were coming from outside. I remember I liked using the blizzard one and I loved the one with the tweeting birds.

I wish the ocean had distant seagull noises and maybe boat horns. It's a really nostalgic sound to me.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I reallllllly wish something could be done about fences and pathing. The fences are in the middle of spaces, not on the edges which really bothers me because you can't make a clean edge without using a custom path that accounts for the difference. And why is the pathing squares smaller than the actual space? Like if you put down some terracotta, then place a pattern over it, the pattern is bigger than the terracotta square so it goes over the edge. It's not possible to make a checkered pattern the in-game pathing because the path squares don't reach to the edges. I really wish we had the option of choosing whether we wanted a full square of pathing or the reduced version they gave us. If I could only choose one, I'd choose the full square.
Why can't we make bigger circles with our pathing? We can for cliffs, which uses the same mechanics. You either get a rounded square or a fat plus sign.
Lastly, while I understand why they made it so that custom patterns are automatically smoothed out. However, I wish we could turn it off for patterns that need crisp edges like pixel art.


----------



## VanitasFan26

AssassinVicz said:


> I don’t know if it’s just my villagers but when they ask me to deliver a present to another villager.
> 
> The villager they want it delivering to is either right near them or in the house in front of them. Which brings up questions why they couldn’t WALK there themselves, save me the task!
> 
> Or that the villager they want the item delivered to, is just straight up missing. Either they’re in nooks, ables, the museum or are running around somewhere. I just literally cannot find them at all and I’m stuck waiting for them to show up.
> 
> It’s not anything huge but, repeated scenarios just grind.


The villagers just treat you like a "delivery" person when they ask you to do things like that. I mean you started the fight so go give the gift to the villager you upset. Its like they don't know that there are shops to sell clothing and furniture that they don't want and they have to force gift on you.


----------



## bestfriendsally

okay... who made it so that we can't go inside of the shower booth?!  cause that ruins one of my plans for my oc, penny...  you'd think that we could've...


----------



## Starboard

bestfriendsally said:


> okay... who made it so that we can't go inside of the shower booth?!  cause that ruins one of my plans for my oc, penny...  you'd think that we could've...


It would have been cute if you could open it and walk inside, or if you could sit in the bath tub or pools. The un-enterable box around every furniture piece really gets to me sometimes. Especially when it's a tiny object on the ground but it acts like an invisible boulder and even blocks your path! My island _feels_ more crowded than it looks.


----------



## Flicky

The only two villagers that have been asking to move have been Claude and Judy, two who are permanent residents. I've got 8 other villagers on this island - why only these two every time?


----------



## RemMomori

What happened to all the furniture series that were in pervious games that got removed in this game for no reason at all? Do they plan on bringing them back? This game needs a furniture update because I need more variety in the kind of furniture I can have on my island and in my house.


----------



## TheDuke55

RemMomori said:


> What happened to all the furniture series that were in pervious games that got removed in this game for no reason at all? Do they plan on bringing them back? This game needs a furniture update because I need more variety in the kind of furniture I can have on my island and in my house.


I really miss the Sweets set from Gracies.


----------



## RemMomori

TheDuke55 said:


> I really miss the Sweets set from Gracies.


Yes! I had a kitchen in NL with this series in it! Where are the Gracie sets and where is Gracie?!


----------



## Dunquixote

Moo_Nieu said:


> i wish villagers still appeared on the mystery islands even when you dont have an open plot. i like interacting with new villagers (plus i dont think ill let any of my current villagers move out) and i think they really liven up the mystery islands



I was thinking about this last time I went island hopping for materials, of course, if I saw any villagers I’d like and not have room, but later have room and not find them again (and not have their amiibo card), I’d be a bit annoyed. Still I agree with you and I think I’d like that .


----------



## Bluebellie

I want to use the beautiful Carp banner, but it doesn’t look good anywhere I place it


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its annoying whenever you restart your island the airport color is not the one you want and the island color variants are always RNG


----------



## CylieDanny

RoxasFan20 said:


> Its annoying whenever you restart your island the airport color is not the one you want and the island color variants are always RNG


The airport color changes? Interesting.


----------



## VanitasFan26

CylieDanny said:


> The airport color changes? Interesting.


Yeah and not just that, but when you have a different island layout the locations of Resident Services, Secret Spot, The Airport and the Rocks all change too so it may not be the same beach that you're used to from your old island. Also your native fruit is different as well as the native flowers. Its a lot to take in and again its RNG if you really are trying to find the right style that works for you.


----------



## Moritz

This is a very petty complaint as its actually a massive pro of the game.

There are so many great villager designs.
I love so many of them.
I want so many of them.

Problem is I can't have all of them.
I love my villagers and don't want to replace them.

But I really want stu on my island now but I don't want to kick anyone out for him.

Its super annoying!
I'm really unsure of what to do!

Its funny how having so much good in the game can make for a negative experience


----------



## CylieDanny

Moritz said:


> This is a very petty complaint as its actually a massive pro of the game.
> 
> There are so many great villager designs.
> I love so many of them.
> I want so many of them.
> 
> Problem is I can't have all of them.
> I love my villagers and don't want to replace them.
> 
> But I really want stu on my island now but I don't want to kick anyone out for him.
> 
> Its super annoying!
> I'm really unsure of what to do!
> 
> Its funny how having so much good in the game can make for a negative experience


Quickly saying, that this has happened to me before. If you have an amiibo for an existing villager, you could switch in Stu (I have his amiibo if you need him) then just switch back if you miss the other villager


----------



## Moritz

CylieDanny said:


> Quickly saying, that this has happened to me before. If you have an amiibo for an existing villager, you could switch in Stu (I have his amiibo if you need him) then just switch back if you miss the other villager


I have the amiibos thankfully so I can easily bring anyone back, it's just that I'm not sure if I want to.
Like, do I want to lose their friendship if they're just going to be back a week later?

A part of me wishes I never came across stu XD


----------



## King koopa

Why can't you ride the teacup ride thingy?  it would be cute if villagers could ride it and it would be fun to ride with friends (though it sounds too pocket camp like so no hate but still it would be fun to ride)


----------



## Moritz

Koopadude100 said:


> Why can't you ride the teacup ride thingy?  it would be cute if villagers could ride it and it would be fun to ride with friends (though it sounds too pocket camp like so no hate but still it would be fun to ride)


That would be great but on the condition that you can turn the music it plays off.
Its worse than nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Croconaw

You could always turn the volume down if that sound is annoying. I agree with the sound being annoying, but I always turn the volume down and listen to my own music half the time.


----------



## buginski

If they aren't bringing back Kapp'n, I wish they used him instead of Gulliver as a pirate character.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Koopadude100 said:


> Why can't you ride the teacup ride thingy?  it would be cute if villagers could ride it and it would be fun to ride with friends (though it sounds too pocket camp like so no hate but still it would be fun to ride)


I saw someone do that sitting pool glitch and they were able to sit inside of it. I mean that is just so cool that they did that and it makes me wonder why can't we interact with other objects? That would bring so much life to the game even our villagers can interact with them. This would have so much potential.


----------



## TheDuke55

RoxasFan20 said:


> I saw someone do that sitting pool glitch and they were able to sit inside of it. I mean that is just so cool that they did that and it makes me wonder why can't we interact with other objects? That would bring so much life to the game even our villagers can interact with them. This would have so much potential.



A lot of the pwps in NL couldn't be interacted with either. The climbing bar was just some weird ball shape that you could spin. It just looked really weird. And the furniture in NL (that couldn't be placed outside like NH) pretty much behaved in the same way. The pools, ponds, hotsprings, and various bathtubs were all just for show. You could interact with them to turn the water on, but couldn't hop into them.

When NH was announced I was excited to see if they would allow the players to actually interact more with the furniture or go inside/into them and like have a soak animation. NH however has shown it self to cut corners.


On this note, why are drinks and foods not a thing yet? Why have the villagers been able to sip and take bites from day 1? This is why I don't like this drip feed stuff. It's not cool to withhold such basic stuff from those who supported your game at the start (because they may not be here when whatever update brings it) The game is better then when it started, although not by much because it's lacking a good QoL update for the newest mechanics, but from the start I always felt like I was ostracized by the animal villagers who apparently seemed to have something akin to a 'VIP package' and I was on the freebie mode, when I actually paid for the game. It made me feel like I wasn't part of the game, even though I am because we are the player/driving force.


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> On this note, why are drinks and foods not a thing yet? Why have the villagers been able to sip and take bites from day 1? This is why I don't like this drip feed stuff. It's not cool to withhold such basic stuff from those who supported your game at the start (because they may not be here when whatever update brings it) The game is better then when it started, although not by much because it's lacking a good QoL update for the newest mechanics, but from the start I always felt like I was ostracized by the animal villagers who apparently seemed to have something akin to a 'VIP package' and I was on the freebie mode, when I actually paid for the game. It made me feel like I wasn't part of the game, even though I am because we are the player/driving force.


Yeah it's not fair. What if I want to eat a chocolate doughnut, or have a cookout with Judy and fang?


----------



## Croconaw

I’m upset they got rid of the original Aloha tees. (Like the one Mac is wearing in my signature) The new ones with pineapples look less aloha to me. I tried making a custom shirt to match the original aloha tee, but it’s difficult to get it super accurate. I wish they didn’t remove the original Aloha tees.


----------



## JKDOS

Croconaw said:


> I’m upset they got rid of the original Aloha tees. (Like the one Mac is wearing in my signature) The new ones with pineapples look less aloha to me. I tried making a custom shirt to match the original aloha tee, but it’s difficult to get it super accurate. I wish they didn’t remove the original Aloha tees.



Have you searched the Design Kiosk, if possible?


----------



## Croconaw

JKDOS said:


> Have you searched the Design Kiosk, if possible?


I actually have, but it was a long time ago. There may be new designs now.


----------



## corncob

sad at the lack of variety of moths  there are so many beautiful species they could put in here!! really wish they'd add luna & rosy maples... that would be awesome! where are all my nighttime beauties???


----------



## Corrie

"I just love going to Timmy and Tommy's and finding nothing worth buying."

- Said nobody ever


----------



## buginski

corncob said:


> sad at the lack of variety of moths  there are so many beautiful species they could put in here!! really wish they'd add luna & rosy maples... that would be awesome! where are all my nighttime beauties???


Moths are my favorite bugs and I agree! I feel like they should've added more new fish/bugs this entry, but they even got rid of some...


----------



## VanitasFan26

buginski said:


> Moths are my favorite bugs and I agree! I feel like they should've added more new fish/bugs this entry, but they even got rid of some...


If they were to add new species we would get another upgrade to the Museum.


----------



## buginski

RoxasFan20 said:


> If they were to add new species we would get another upgrade to the Museum.


I think it's too late for that though, since after catching all the bugs/fish you're rewarded with the golden tool recipes. It's unfortunate that they didn't add a bunch of new bugs/fish from the get go, and one that I can think of off the top of my head that was removed is the lantern fly.


----------



## VanitasFan26

buginski said:


> I think it's too late for that though, since after catching all the bugs/fish you're rewarded with the golden tool recipes. It's unfortunate that they didn't add a bunch of new bugs/fish from the get go, and one that I can think of off the top of my head that was removed is the lantern fly.


Yeah and considering that we all know that we don't get anything for completing the museum and even some who didn't restart their island don't really seem bothered to complete it again. I restarted and even I am just not too thrilled with completing the museum again. You know its weird. Last year in June when they added sea creatures during the Swimming/Diving update the Museum didn't need to upgrade. 

I remember talking to blathers and he just says that he now accepts Sea creatures. Which means that this type of stuff was meant to be in the game before but it was added in late. Come to think of it we had to upgrade the Museum just so we can get a Art room with Paintings and Statues, but in past AC games it always always there and didn't need to upgrade it. 

I would like there to be new variety of bugs/fish/sea creatures so it at least gives us motivation to catch them, but lately we just haven't gotten them. I know I'm rambling, but the point is we should have more species so at least we don't get too bored of catching the same ones over and over again.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

I would love food and drinks.  I've got all these comfy chairs, let me put some nice drinks beside them.  Or have a pizza!  I'd love if we could have pizza.

... And why can't we decorate when best friends are over?  If we've given them permission to dig stuff up, why can't we put things down so they can help give opinions for decorating?


----------



## TheDuke55

It's just the way it was designed. NL was the same way with people visiting. You could decorate your homes, but if someone actually went inside you couldn't do anything. Digging among other things like chopping trees was always a thing with multiplayer, but they allowed us to lock strangers and new friends out of it.


----------



## King koopa

I wonder if the unused emotes from new leaf/villager locked emotes will come in an update. It would be fun to do the shrunk funk shuffle when you troll someone


----------



## smug villager

I hate hunting for item variations. It's genuinely so frustrating to me.

Also, placing trees is annoying for some reason.


----------



## Faux

I'm so sick of having to dig up flowers. I mean, it's great they don't explode into inexistence now, but holy **** man.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i forgot what i was thinking about originally... soo...




this may not be petty... but.... why can't they just let us place house however we want... in whatever angle we want...... instead of the one direction they go in at the moment.... it'd make things like that so much easier... :< especially for the next island that i want to do... :<

SO, PLEASE NINTENDO... GIVE US THAT AT LEAST~ *along with other things* :<  *sorry for the caps*


----------



## Moonlight.

day whatever, actual white-colored hair still doesn't exist, i don't want the weird grey shade


----------



## King koopa

Although I don't personally need it, I wish light brown hair was in the game. I remember seeing lots of posts asking for that along with the custom design slots which we got, so why not the hair?


----------



## KingLuigi13

How the **** are we still stuck with only Nook's Cranny

The previous games had multiple shop upgrades and multiple shopping levels. For a game that revolves around island progression, there sure as **** isn't much to progress in


----------



## King koopa

KingLuigi13 said:


> How the **** are we still stuck with only Nook's Cranny


I don't know, considering all the other games had 4 upgrades and changed the name each time so it's wierd that it's still called nook's cranny


----------



## Hsn97

It so petty but I wish the NPCs would just shut up. I get it, Gulliver you want phone bits, Wisp you want souls, Isabelle you’ve found a sock. I’ve heard it 20 thousand times already, shut up and just let me crack on with what I’m doing!


----------



## King koopa

Hsn97 said:


> It so petty but I wish the NPCs would just shut up. I get it, Gulliver you want phone bits, Wisp you want souls, Isabelle you’ve found a sock. I’ve heard it 20 thousand times already, shut up and just let me crack on with what I’m doing!


Yeah, the npcs are kinda annoying. Imo, if you already helped the npc before, they should just let you help them instead of explaining why again because you already know why! So just let me help you


----------



## Shawna

WHY

CANNOT 

WE

STORE

TURNIPS?!


----------



## King koopa

Shawna said:


> WHY
> 
> CANNOT
> 
> WE
> 
> STORE
> 
> TURNIPS?!


I'm not sure, we could in New leaf but it beats me why we can't here


----------



## Madeline63

I don't care much for the music in this one. After a year, no particular track stands out.


----------



## King koopa

amanita said:


> I don't care much for the music in this one. After a year, no particular track stands out.


Yeah they made the music tracks sound very similar to each other in this game. Though the 8am theme is pretty nice imo though


----------



## Hsn97

Shawna said:


> WHY
> 
> CANNOT
> 
> WE
> 
> STORE
> 
> TURNIPS?!


Or presents. Why can you store fruit and wrapping paper but you can’t store fruit wrapped in wrapping paper?! My basement is such a mess with turnips and presents and spare DIYs littered everywhere


----------



## inazuma

Please, show the creator code if we already saved that custom design!! Its annoying for me because i forgot someone creator code and i searched the design all over internet but none. The design name was in Japanese so i cant search it over in the kiosk because acnh doesnt even have Japanese keyboards!!! Goddamn. Its. so. Annoying.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2021

I have lots of spare diys on my house and HHA said that "you know you can put items in your storage right" but i cant even put diys on storage!!! How annoying.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Shawna said:


> WHY
> 
> CANNOT
> 
> WE
> 
> STORE
> 
> TURNIPS?!



i know, right?!  flowers too... trees, i can kinda understand, though... i mean, that's not normal... unless they're in sapling form....
& diys...


----------



## smonikkims

inazuma said:


> The design name was in Japanese so i cant search it over in the kiosk because acnh doesnt even have Japanese keyboards!!! Goddamn. Its. so. Annoying.



I haven't played acnh in a while but I seem to remember you can switch to other language keyboards by pressing the little globe icon on the keyboard when it appears. I may be wrong but give it a try?


----------



## duckyducky

Balloons fly by WAY TOO OFTEN and usually suck. I hate the whoooosh sound it makes.

_make it stop, make it stop_


----------



## inazuma

@smonikkims i tried it but it didnt work, they have Russian and other languages but not japan (i did not know how to reply :'))


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sooo I am like 3 months late to this but I got the Sanrio Amiibo cards. I know I said I wasn't interested, but I decided to just get them because I am so bored. So I discovered that when you scan Étoile's amiibo card and you get all of the "Kiki & Lala" items unlocked in the Nook Shopping App under "Special" and "Promotion". I saw an item that just made me go "Are you kidding me?"

I am talking about the "Kiki & Lala Wand" that costs like 12,240 bells. So in case if you didn't want to craft any wands or in case if you didn't get any star fragments then you can get this item so that way you can actually use the wand. Here's the logic here. It works EXACTLY the same as all the other wands in the game that are craft able. I really don't get why they decide to make this being able to be bought on the Nook Shop.

It is behind a pay wall so I can understand that if people want to get the wand faster than this would be the more ideal wand to get so early in the game when you unlock Resident Services that has the ATM. Just wanted to say this because this literally blew my mind when I saw it.


----------



## KingLuigi13

Isabelle is useless. Why did they take away her 1 useful attribute (public works)? New horizons in a nutshell... *sigh


----------



## Beanz

I dislike how when you want to visit dream island you have to either type out the dream address or ask Luna to surprise you with a random island. I wish it was like New Leaf where you could search up the name of a town or the mayor’s name, I liked visiting random dream towns that way.

Also, I miss the dirt patches. I liked how it appeared where you walked the most or after a villager moved out.


----------



## maria110

The whole process of buying from Saharah is still way too time consuming.  She really really really doesn't need to tell us the prices for each rug over and over and over.   Ditto for some Orville dialogue.  The game should have the option to not see certain dialogue after you have been shown the info.   We know it's possible since villagers at campsites are able to ask us if we need to hear the card game rules.


----------



## TheDuke55

KingLuigi13 said:


> Isabelle is useless. Why did they take away her 1 useful attribute (public works)? New horizons in a nutshell... *sigh


I said it before and I'll say it again. Isabelle only came back because of fan-service. She offers little and I actually enjoyed Nook's announcements more than hers. Granted his were when the game was still scripted, but they were unique/different.

Literally everything on TV now puts her to sleep.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again. Isabelle only came back because of fan-service. She offers little and I actually enjoyed Nook's announcements more than hers. Granted his were when the game was still scripted, but they were unique/different.
> 
> Literally everything on TV now puts her to sleep.


If she would've told us what the weather was like or which Special NPC was visiting then I would care about her announcements. Also she could've done more in Resident Services like the idea I have is that if you have an issue with a villager and you don't want them on your island anymore you can tell her to have the villager removed by tomorrow morning. I know that sounds a bit harsh but its so hard to get an empty plot just to go villager hunting.


----------



## maria110

I keep trying to do a city core island but it never seems to work for me.  I naturally gravitate toward using items for their intended purposes and I have trouble using them to create illusions and forced perspective.  Hence, I feel that we need more buildings and structures and in-game paths and roads and things that are intended to make a city.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> If she would've told us what the weather was like or which Special NPC was visiting then I would care about her announcements. Also she could've done more in Resident Services like the idea I have is that if you have an issue with a villager and you don't want them on your island anymore you can tell her to have the villager removed by tomorrow morning. I know that sounds a bit harsh but its so hard to get an empty plot just to go villager hunting.



I second all of these ideas.


----------



## inazuma

maria110 said:


> The whole process of buying from Saharah is still way too time consuming.  She really really really doesn't need to tell us the prices for each rug over and over and over.   Ditto for some Orville dialogue.  The game should have the option to not see certain dialogue after you have been shown the info.   We know it's possible since villagers at campsites are able to ask us if we need to hear the card game rules.


So much excessive confirmation and cutscenes. Like?? Were only playing with our friends not like were gonna delete our save data or something


----------



## VanitasFan26

inazuma said:


> So much excessive confirmation and cutscenes. Like?? Were only playing with our friends not like were gonna delete our save data or something
> 
> View attachment 382106


Whoever came up with this idea for online should be fired. Imagine if every online game had this structure for online. People would just not like it.


----------



## McRibbie

Guys, in all honesty "THE GAME HAS TO *LOAD*, HOW DARE IT! WHY IS IT SHOWING ME THINGS THAT MAKE SENSE IN THE IN-GAME WORLD TO COVER FOR THAT? I WANT TO SPEEDRUN THIS GAME THAT'S DESIGNED FOR TAKING IT EASY, DAMMIT" isn't a petty complaint, it's rant thread stuff.

An actual petty complaint: why is the newspaper helmet covered in lines and boxes? At least put some squiggles and a picture of something on it, that'd look much nicer.


----------



## inazuma

McRibbie said:


> Guys, in all honesty "THE GAME HAS TO *LOAD*, HOW DARE IT! WHY IS IT SHOWING ME THINGS THAT MAKE SENSE IN THE IN-GAME WORLD TO COVER FOR THAT? I WANT TO SPEEDRUN THIS GAME THAT'S DESIGNED FOR TAKING IT EASY, DAMMIT" isn't a petty complaint, it's rant thread stuff.
> 
> An actual petty complaint: why is the newspaper helmet covered in lines and boxes? At least put some squiggles and a picture of something on it, that'd look much nicer.


Thank you for correcting! English was not my native language so sometimes i don't know the difference. Thank you!


----------



## TheDuke55

McRibbie said:


> Guys, in all honesty "THE GAME HAS TO *LOAD*, HOW DARE IT! WHY IS IT SHOWING ME THINGS THAT MAKE SENSE IN THE IN-GAME WORLD TO COVER FOR THAT? I WANT TO SPEEDRUN THIS GAME THAT'S DESIGNED FOR TAKING IT EASY, DAMMIT" isn't a petty complaint, it's rant thread stuff.
> 
> An actual petty complaint: why is the newspaper helmet covered in lines and boxes? At least put some squiggles and a picture of something on it, that'd look much nicer.


It's not so much that as that it's pretty outdated for today's standards. They're using the same formula that was in use with NewLeaf and that was from 2012. They could easily cut back on Oriville's dialogue and options and make it more bearable. And everyone getting kicked because of one person's bad connection or griefing shouldn't be a thing in 2021. I didn't care for it back in NL and it feels even more stunted x amount of years later.


----------



## McRibbie

TheDuke55 said:


> It's not so much that as that it's pretty outdated for today's standards. They're using the same formula that was in use with NewLeaf and that was from 2012. They could easily cut back on Oriville's dialogue and options and make it more bearable. And everyone getting kicked because of one person's bad connection or griefing shouldn't be a thing in 2021. I didn't care for it back in NL and it feels even more stunted x amount of years later.


The thing is, a lot of these things are inherently P2P connection problems, and the reason why Nintendo's using P2P for Animal Crossing is because Nintendo doesn't use server-client connections, only P2P. It also doesn't make sense to use server-client connections for something like Animal Crossing, because it's largely based around individual Switch consoles connecting together. Splatoon, maybe... but I generally don't have much in the way of online problems with that, either.

NH's online's actually one of the good ones in terms of operating, compared to something like Super Mario Maker 2, which is so laggy I'm not even mad, I'm laughing. Terrible online coding there. Orville's honestly got the right amount of options there, although I'm not sure why Dodo Codes for friends exist. He just needs an extra line of dialogue for when you screw up, so you can go back to where you were, because that's the only thing that's genuinely annoying to me. Otherwise, I'm happy to wait.


----------



## KingLuigi13

RoxasFan20 said:


> Whoever came up with this idea for online should be fired. Imagine if every online game had this structure for online. People would just not like it.



And then you realize why Nintendo has been notoriously AWFUL at online since... Well, forever.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> Also she could've done more in Resident Services like the idea I have is that if you have an issue with a villager and you don't want them on your island anymore you can tell her to have the villager removed by tomorrow morning.



Yup 100% this. And if we complain about a villagers home or wardrobe, THEN RESET THEIR HOME OR WARDROBE


----------



## -Lumi-

Island hopping for new villagers always seems so fun in theory but once I actually start doing it I hate it. I wish I could fly from one mystery island to a new mystery island instead of having to go all the way back home and re starting the dialogue. I still have tickets on me (or Orville could always sell some for NMT like how he sells tools) so why can’t he just... accept my ticket and fly me somewheres new.

I wish the dialogue in this game wasn’t so cumbersome. Yes I want to fly. Yes I have nook mile tickets. Yes I want to go to a mystery island. Yes I’m sure!! Gets on my nerves.

Edit: whoops I left the airport and the day reset. Ruby’s moving in! I’m not mad about Ruby but I do wish we wouldn’t automatically get a 10th villager. I wish I could hang out at 9 or 8 for a while. Kiki literally moved out yesterday, I think? And somebody new is already here.


----------



## xara

i hate how we can only wear one face paint design at a time. like what if i want rainbow bangs _and_ a heart on my cheek, nintendo?


----------



## inazuma

xara said:


> i hate how we can only wear one face paint design at a time. like what if i want rainbow bangs _and_ a heart on my cheek, nintendo?


Ikr! Some facepaints like cute bangs example, does not have a cute blushy cheek so i need to search one, and sometimes they only available in one hair color.


----------



## Moonlight.

im still annoyed that raymond's glasses aren't available as an item. they're the only ones in-game that perfectly match my irl pair. :/


----------



## VanitasFan26

I find it annoying how when you're trying to look for villagers to give them gifts you don't seem the around most of the time. Also if you do find them they are sitting down and you cannot give them gifts when they are sitting down.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

i'm still a little upset that you need to do online trading to get all of the colors of the nook miles items. I always intended to have Nintendo online but I'm a little sick of the cash grab stuff implemented.


----------



## Starboard

TillyGoesMeow said:


> i'm still a little upset that you need to do online trading to get all of the colors of the nook miles items. I always intended to have Nintendo online but I'm a little sick of the cash grab stuff implemented.


Several things are locked behind NSO this time around


----------



## Bluebellie

So sad they didn’t add Resetti.

Wouldn’t it be nice if when you needed a rescue, the ground would open up with a pipe, and resetti would pull you in, and then plopped you where you chose? Then the pipe disappears, but we still get to see resetti for a second. It also makes more sense since he is a construction mole. It fits his role better than the helicopter.

Anyways, just random shower thoughts.


----------



## Pixiebelle

TillyGoesMeow said:


> i'm still a little upset that you need to do online trading to get all of the colors of the nook miles items. I always intended to have Nintendo online but I'm a little sick of the cash grab stuff implemented.



This is the main reason I joined TBT in the first place. Everyone I've traded with here has been awesome but I get sooo nervous (social anxiety is such a delight lol) and feel bad for those who can't afford (or just don't want to drop money on) online. I'd be happy to spend double the NMT on other colours/variations if I didn't have to deal with it.


----------



## TheDuke55

TillyGoesMeow said:


> i'm still a little upset that you need to do online trading to get all of the colors of the nook miles items. I always intended to have Nintendo online but I'm a little sick of the cash grab stuff implemented.


It was apparent it was a cash grab when they didn't even make a workaround for additional islands. Just 'Buy my $400 system to make another island.'


----------



## mayor.lauren

It's really been annoying me lately how difficult it is to get a campsite villager to move in. Isn't that literally the whole point of the campsite? Why do I have to talk to them 900 times only to MAYBE get them to THINK about moving in? Then they change their mind and you have to go through the whole thing again??? HUH??? And don't even get em started if you lose their game.


----------



## inazuma

mayor.lauren said:


> It's really been annoying me lately how difficult it is to get a campsite villager to move in. Isn't that literally the whole point of the campsite? Why do I have to talk to them 900 times only to MAYBE get them to THINK about moving in? Then they change their mind and you have to go through the whole thing again??? HUH??? And don't even get em started if you lose their game.


Yeah, and i rarely see campsite visitor too, Its very annoying.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

I hate when I'm trying to pick something up and I end up kicking away part of the paths on my island.  At least for the custom ones.  I've had to fix the path in front of my house 3 times this week already.  Why isn't the ability to get rid of it something limited to being in construction mode?


----------



## Croconaw

I hate when Tom Nook, Timmy, or Tommy follow you around the store. I’m not going to steal anything and it’s annoying. They also get in the way when you’re trying to look around, with them following closely behind you.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just found out that you can climb into bed on a loft bed with desk... that's such a rip-off... you'd think you'd be able to...


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

I wish that putting down the sand path on the grass and planting a flower on it would stunt its growth. So that I could make a strawberry field on my actual land instead of on the dang beach. I just don’t think it makes sense that a flower planted on sand could ever grow, even if it’s just pathing on the land!

I also agree with most of what I’ve seen others say. I absolutely hate that I have to finish my conversations with Tom Nook and Orville from top to bottom if I accidentally choose the wrong option. 

I freaking HATE the delay of 2 seconds of Orville on his computer when I start talking to him. The game just adds so much delay all of the time. Yes, its just a few seconds each time, but it annoys me so bad.

I wish sending villagers letters increased friendship points like in New Leaf. Sending letters isn’t fun at all anymore. Also, i hate that I would have to go all the way to the airport to do it. It makes no sense!

I hate that villagers dont send letters when they leave  the villager-player dynamic in this game feels so impersonal and cold. 

Lastly, I hate that the game is on an island. I miss the Main Street of New Leaf and how old villagers would sometimes roam there and say hello. I miss all the shops and feeling like a life beyond just my island exists. New Horizons doesn’t have that charm.


----------



## bestfriendsally

kazujina said:


> I wish that putting down the sand path on the grass and planting a flower on it would stunt its growth. So that I could make a strawberry field on my actual land instead of on the dang beach.



what?! oh, shoot....
that somehow foils my plans of making a grape farm outside lobo's house then.... 
unless i use regular dirt path & put a custom border around it...


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

bestfriendsally said:


> what?! oh, shoot....
> that somehow foils my plans of making a grape farm outside lobo's house then....
> unless i use regular dirt path & put a custom border around it...



Yeahhh  I know it sucks! U could still do the grape farm, it sounds re3ally cute! But u gotta trample the flowers the old fashioned way Lol


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

nintendo! let me rotate the camera outside!!!


----------



## bestfriendsally

kazujina said:


> Yeahhh  I know it sucks! U could still do the grape farm, it sounds re3ally cute! But u gotta trample the flowers the old fashioned way Lol



what flower buds do you think would work for green grapes?
i've already decided on what one for red grapes... red lilly buds :>


----------



## VanitasFan26

I don't like how everytime you log back in the game and everytime you wanted your flowers to breed you see a weed spawn right next to the flowers!


----------



## Mushy.

You still can't put certain things in storage & the character dialogue is all the same  (Though I do appreciate other things Nintendo has done for the game  )


----------



## Beanz

i hate how refrigerators in the game function as a wardrobe. it doesn’t make sense to get dressed in a refrigerator and i would much rather have it access storage.


----------



## Moritz

We need more goats!
More of every personality and at least 1 peppy since we have no peppy goats.

More goats!


----------



## maria110

Merry's house interior doesn't match her house exterior.
The pink on the mermaid fence is too bright.
The pink on the pink hydrangea is too purple.
The blue hydrangeas are too bright.  I wish there was a soft blue shrub.
The flowers I wish would multiply won't multiply but the ones I don't like spawn like crazy.
The shell fountain needs to be more positionable.
Julian won't wear the noble coat I gave him.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 9, 2021



ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i hate how refrigerators in the game function as a wardrobe. it doesn’t make sense to get dressed in a refrigerator and i would much rather have it access storage.



That is a great idea.


----------



## Beanz

maria110 said:


> Merry's house interior doesn't match her house exterior.
> The pink on the mermaid fence is too bright.
> The pink on the pink hydrangea is too purple.
> The blue hydrangeas are too bright.  I wish there was a soft blue shrub.
> The flowers I wish would multiply won't multiply but the ones I don't like spawn like crazy.
> The shell fountain needs to be more positionable.
> Julian won't wear the noble coat I gave him.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 9, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great idea.


storage access through the refrigerator was a thing in new leaf but i mean everything from drawers/wardrobes to refrigerator accessed a storage space in new leaf. if i were the developers i would’ve had specific items that had a wardrobe function and then items like the refrigerator to access storage.
-
speaking of the multiplying flowers i wish that flowers still dried up bc there’s basically no point of watering them now.


----------



## BoonyBoo

Well as much as I love this game, I'll go on a list


Isabelle never announces more stuff that's actually important. I'd much like to know if Flick, C.J. or even Savanna are on the Island rather than Isabelle's obvious dementia with her own laundry
The villagers repeat the same dialogue too much, it gets tiring
Why can't we have more than ten villagers?
Why can't the game recognize that swimsuits are also an outfit? I wanna immediately change into different clothing without the game yelling at me to take off the swimsuit first.
Why, _on all of mother Earth_, aren't the villagers able to fully interact with the objects we put around the island? They could skateboard, bathe, and do lots of things in pocket-camp, but for some reason New Horizons can't have the villagers get on stuff like the tea-cup ride? I'm sorry but, what the ****?
Why do the villagers get doughnuts, popsicles, and sodas while the players are only able to eat fruit, candy, and turnips? I would really, *REALLY* like to have more food options Nintendo! I would super like to have a restaurant-feature in the game since Turkey Day is already a thing. Imagine if we were allowed to COOK! Oh, AND gift foods to villagers with them giving food to US..please make this a thing, Nitnendo.
When the villagers suggest hanging out with us, can we get a game feature that actually allows us to do that? I'm sure you all have a pretty good idea of how many times Rosie asked me to play volleyball. I would like a minigame of hanging out with the villagers, Nintendo!
I miss the villagers hanging out at my house. In New Horizons, my own residents can't admire how much richer I am than them. Imagine if we had the option to initiate slumber parties with villagers if our friendship with them was big enough..
Oh the potential is so huge.


----------



## maria110

The tree beetles are the worst.  Sneaking up on the rare ones is nearly impossible for the less skilled and the darn things all look the same from a distance.   Plus, they are kind of gross and creepy, unlike butteries and dragonflies.


----------



## bestfriendsally

BetaJunk said:


> Well as much as I love this game, I'll go on a list
> 
> 
> Isabelle never announces more stuff that's actually important. I'd much like to know if Flick, C.J. or even Savanna are on the Island rather than Isabelle's obvious dementia with her own laundry
> The villagers repeat the same dialogue too much, it gets tiring
> Why can't we have more than ten villagers?
> Why can't the game recognize that swimsuits are also an outfit? I wanna immediately change into different clothing without the game yelling at me to take off the swimsuit first.
> Why, _on all of mother Earth_, aren't the villagers able to fully interact with the objects we put around the island? They could skateboard, bathe, and do lots of things in pocket-camp, but for some reason New Horizons can't have the villagers get on stuff like the tea-cup ride? I'm sorry but, what the ****?
> Why do the villagers get doughnuts, popsicles, and sodas while the players are only able to eat fruit, candy, and turnips? I would really, *REALLY* like to have more food options Nintendo! I would super like to have a restaurant-feature in the game since Turkey Day is already a thing. Imagine if we were allowed to COOK! Oh, AND gift foods to villagers with them giving food to US..please make this a thing, Nitnendo.
> When the villagers suggest hanging out with us, can we get a game feature that actually allows us to do that? I'm sure you all have a pretty good idea of how many times Rosie asked me to play volleyball. I would like a minigame of hanging out with the villagers, Nintendo!
> I miss the villagers hanging out at my house. In New Horizons, my own residents can't admire how much richer I am than them. Imagine if we had the option to initiate slumber parties with villagers if our friendship with them was big enough..
> Oh the potential is so huge.



i agree with everything! especially 3 to 8! :>

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2021



maria110 said:


> The tree beetles are the worst.  Sneaking up on the rare ones is nearly impossible for the less skilled and the darn things all look the same from a distance.   Plus, they are kind of gross and creepy, unlike butteries and dragonflies.



aren't they?    they keep flying away... with a buzz that sounds like a raspberry-kinda sound...
although, that's kinda funny?


----------



## Moritz

Its a tiny complaint but it really annoys me.
But its petty as all Heck so im putting it here.

I wish we could reorganise our villagers on the map. I want to move gruff in but then I would not have all my goats in a nice pretty line any more.

The only way to get that line would be to move out 5 villagers and then move them all back in


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

no town hall custominzation really gets me. in a game that's focused heavily on customization it seems silly that they would introduce that in new leaf and then abandon it! i want a pretty castle, haha!


----------



## Starboard

I wish the mum cusions could be placed on the Turkey Day stands. They would actually look like potted plants and not just stands.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I wish we could gain something more from certain types weather like we do when we get shooting stars and meteor showers. It seems strange to get other unique weather events like thunderstorms, rainbows and the aurora borealis and not find collectables from them a day later or be able to make more unique DIY's from them like we do with the shooting stars etc.


----------



## KingLuigi13

I really wish we could move multiple buildings in a day (Copper and Booker or resetti construction service)

Lief move in full-time already

Isabelle, why are you so useless? If I complain about a villagers wardrobe or house then please reset that to default. Thank you.


----------



## TheDuke55

@BetaJunk I agree with practically all of your points. I hate Isabelle's announcements because they're just a button mash to get the game loaded. I have to talk to my villagers a bunch of times for them to maybe finally tell me who is on the island (unless I find out who the daily npc is during this lengthy process)

Which when I am trying to get that information out of the villagers, I get literally all of the bad dialogue from them. Like them commenting what I did the other day, what I've been wearing the most, what I am holding, where they are currently are at (RS, someone's home, so forth...) ect. I see a few mentioning here how they always get their villager's to give them the best dialogue and I just can't get lucky because of rng?

As for villager's interacting with the furniture, they pretty much coded it the same way as they did with NL. Could they had went further with this and allowed us/the villagers to hop into tubs/hotsprings furniture and so forth? Absolutely, but they've kind of did the bare minimum to just have the game pass.

Villager's in NL could visit your home and vice-verse. Sometimes they'd ask other times it'd be a surprise visit. And there were hide and seek games, which treasure hunt replaced, but that mini-game feels so impersonal because in H&S they were at least present and part of the match. If you chopped a tree they were hiding behind, they would use the shock emote (I always had fun doing that) and if you sat on a bench with them and had high enough friendship points they would smile gleefully (it was really cute) and in this game they just act like you're not even there.

At the end of the day, the game is fine, but they could had done so much more. Especially because there are still thinks the AI villagers can do that we can't do ourselves. Like did they ever intend for us to be able to do that stuff? And if not, what was their reason behind that?


----------



## maria110

I now have 4 smugs on one island: Colton, Raymond, Zell, and Kidd.  I love them all and wouldn't mind doing an all-smug or mostly-smug island, adding Marshal and Jacques and Kyle and Julian and Pietro and ... there are so many I like!  However, the dialogue for personality types isn't different enough and it gets irritating when you have too many of the same type.  Hopefully the next game in the AC series will build out dialogue more.  What they have for dialogue is nice, they just need more variety.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2021



KingLuigi13 said:


> I really wish we could move multiple buildings in a day (Copper and Booker or resetti construction service)
> 
> Lief move in full-time already
> 
> Isabelle, why are you so useless? If I complain about a villagers wardrobe or house then please reset that to default. Thank you.



I agree about the Isabelle thing.  I mean, why is it even an option to complain when she doesn't do anything.


----------



## TheDuke55

This might just be me, but the beach towel furniture pieces feel so wrong. It has a barrier wall so you can't walk over it and your villager has to treat it like it's a bed because of the coding. It just feels and acts weird.

I'm sure most people don't bother with them and make QR designs instead, but would it had really killed them to let us walk over it and than when you interact your villager sits/lays down on it?


----------



## oak

There's no totum poles in this game. All the other games had multiple totem poles to collect with different carvings. Where are the totem poles, Nintendo?


----------



## bestfriendsally

who keeps throwing away perfectly good hardwood saplings & cedar saplings in the recycle bin?


----------



## King koopa

It's wierd that villagers don't clap anymore when you play an instrument, as they did in New leaf. Now they just completely ignore you and walk away


----------



## TheDuke55

Koopadude100 said:


> It's wierd that villagers don't clap anymore when you play an instrument, as they did in New leaf. Now they just completely ignore you and walk away


Villagers as a whole have been dumbed down in terms of their interactivity/reactions. Maybe not the best way to describe it, but they've clearly been placed on the backburner. Designing is fun, but they prioritized it way too much.

During the end of NL's life, the small community that was left from the big burst were all into designing hardcore. Plot resetting to get a villager moved in just right, town resetting to get the perfect layout with the least/most amount of rocks/ponds/ect, using qr designs for paths and other such things, ect.

So if you look at all those pieces individually, you'll notice that they strengthened them for the bulk of this game. Plot resetting is no longer needed because you can move any building, qr paths have real terraform paths, and island/land resetting isn't as necessary because of terraforming.

So I think Nintendo and NH did do its research, but they did so with the hardcore fans who were really into the design scene of NL.


----------



## CylieDanny

Koopadude100 said:


> It's wierd that villagers don't clap anymore when you play an instrument, as they did in New leaf. Now they just completely ignore you and walk away


Oh I didn't know they did that, that's so cute


----------



## Stikki

Koopadude100 said:


> It's wierd that villagers don't clap anymore when you play an instrument, as they did in New leaf. Now they just completely ignore you and walk away


They do sometimes clap I think? If they're at the right distance and angle? Or they smile? 

My biggest pet peeve is that you can't select multiple bell tickets at a time! I've got around 350000 nook miles and I want to cash them in, damnit!


----------



## DragonAceSg7

The shoes in our storage are at a different angle from buying at the Sisters' shop.  I end up double buying so many shoes because of that.


----------



## inazuma

My biggest pet peeve is when you want to redeem lots of NMTS but they don't let us redeem bulks. So i need to repeat the ATM conversation again and again, same wuth changing room, pave and craftings. I want more items from new leaf and pocket camp. I really want the red Japanese school bag to be back. Cinder block fence, and the others. I also really want the Japanese lantern from pocket camp to be back, the hand washing area, the campfire with pillows, sloppy set, and my favorite sushi table thing when the sushi rotates (i forgot the name)


----------



## CylieDanny

I think it would be cute if there were reactions that you could do on benches, or such with reading, or relaxing! I kinda wish those were avalible!


----------



## inazuma

CylieDanny said:


> I think it would be cute if there were reactions that you could do on benches, or such with reading, or relaxing! I kinda wish those were avalible!


Campfire dance from new leaf is also adorable! I want it to be back.


----------



## maria110

I accidentally gave Angus a cavalier shirt and was so relieved when he wore it instead of displaying it in his house. Recently I didn't have such good luck with Julian.  I gave him a purple noble coat that he wouldn't wear and he displayed it in his elegant house every single day.  This made me sad since his house is so perfect.  So when he asked to move away, I let him and then brought him back with an Amiibo.  And of course he wanted me to craft resource-intensive items again.  Julian!  But I'm glad to have him back.  It would've been so much easier if there were a way to stop him from displaying the coat in his house, like talking to Isabelle.


----------



## KittenNoir

Can we please just get items like pocket camp I just want nice stuff on my island  and also my online membership has expired so now I can't download and change the custom paths and its all ugly and I can't find motivation to redecorate


----------



## inazuma

KittenNoir said:


> Can we please just get items like pocket camp I just want nice stuff on my island  and also my online membership has expired so now I can't download and change the custom paths and its all ugly and I can't find motivation to redecorate


Downloading custom design with Nintendo online is kinda annoying ngl. What if we cannot draw? My little brother keep getting dissappointed because he wanted to make buildings with simple panels but he don't have Nintendo online and he cannot draw.


And also, 5 nook shopping order per day??? What???


----------



## KittenNoir

inazuma said:


> Downloading custom design with Nintendo online is kinda annoying ngl. What if we cannot draw? My little brother keep getting dissappointed because he wanted to make buildings with simple panels but he don't have Nintendo online and he cannot draw.
> 
> 
> And also, 5 nook shopping order per day??? What???


Oh yes the only 5 items a day is so annoying like why leave me alone I want these 6 items now haha


----------



## bestfriendsally

KittenNoir said:


> Oh yes the only 5 items a day is so annoying like why leave me alone I want these 6 items now haha



what about 10... or even 20 items a day? (lol)


----------



## inazuma

bestfriendsally said:


> what about 10... or even 20 items a day? (lol)


They really should increase everything. More villager plot, (i guess 12 would be ok) more custom design slots, more catalog orders, more furniture, increase bridge and incline limit? Tell me if theres more lol


----------



## bestfriendsally

inazuma said:


> They really should increase everything. More villager plot, (i guess 12 would be ok) more custom design slots, more catalog orders, more furniture, increase bridge and incline limit? Tell me if theres more lol



i don't know if there's more :>... but i agree with everything you said :> ''especially'' even more custom & pro design slots... i'm almost out again...

oh! banana trees!... i didn't play new leaf yet... but i like bananas :>
they grow on trees too, nintendo... :>


----------



## TheDuke55

inazuma said:


> Campfire dance from new leaf is also adorable! I want it to be back.


Or how they would rub their hands to warm them by the fire. Pretty sure that was real and I'm not dreaming that lol.


----------



## Licorice

Please bring back the retro tv god


----------



## inazuma

Licorice said:


> Please bring back the retro tv god


I want the handwashing area, and the bike with basket back, new leaf furniture is too cute for me


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I want the cute little flower pots that were in NL back as a way to place non-plucked flowers, also I miss flower storage smh.


Spoiler: i mean COME ON


----------



## maria110

My petty complaint is that I've had Walker on my one island for over a week now and I have yet to find him visiting Lucky or Lucky visiting him.  ARE THEY THE SAME PERSON?!!??!


----------



## PacV

1: Please, please... Bring back escape from deserted island. That game was awesome and entertaining.

2: Why does villagers don't invite them to their homes or visit you like in New Leaf? I hope Villager Interaction gets improved with the update they're planning for the end of the year.

3: The Legend of Zelda themed items, why in this game they're not a thing...

4: An Island where you can in tours like in New Leaf would be great. Those side activities used to be really entertaining.


----------



## maria110

I still wish there were more color selections for clothing items.  I'd love a burgundy princess dress, for example.  Or a white or yellow fashionable royal dress.  Etc etc.


----------



## Sharksheep

There's not enough pixels for custom designs
I hate how there is no real kimono template that have the texture for the obi and collar
Catalog is not the same as the catalog you get at harvs. I have to go order or touch trade every single npc/villager poster now if I want to use it at Harv.


----------



## maria110

It's so annoying that extra summer recipes are dropping like crazy from present balloons but I never seem to get extra mush or cherry blossom ones when it's their time.


----------



## TheDuke55

maria110 said:


> It's so annoying that extra summer recipes are dropping like crazy from present balloons but I never seem to get extra mush or cherry blossom ones when it's their time.


I had that problem to with the Fall DIY. It felt like I was able to get the others easily and then the rng difficulty spiked. I actually gave up and traded for it because I just wasn't having fun.


----------



## JKDOS

Deleting mail is much harder than it could be.


----------



## romancement

Also there are not bunny hoods in more colours which is UpSetting


----------



## TheDuke55

JKDOS said:


> Deleting mail is much harder than it could be.


I honestly gave up deleting any of the older mail, but I usually just delete the stuff I check on daily because it's normally not anything worthy of saving.


----------



## Bethboj

JKDOS said:


> Deleting mail is much harder than it could be.


Sending mail is also quite tedious.


----------



## JKDOS

TheDuke55 said:


> I honestly gave up deleting any of the older mail, but I usually just delete the stuff I check on daily because it's normally not anything worthy of saving.



I'm usually too lazy to delete the mail due to how tedious it is, but soon it starts pilling and then I have no choice but to sit for a couple minutes deleting it. It would be so helpful if we could check a box on multiple items, and then delete all in one go. The same way we can delete multiple videos/screenshots all at once in the Switch album.


----------



## Moritz

JKDOS said:


> I'm usually too lazy to delete the mail due to how tedious it is, but soon it starts pilling and then I have no choice but to sit for a couple minutes deleting it. It would be so helpful if we could check a box on multiple items, and then delete all in one go. The same way we can delete multiple videos/screenshots all at once in the Switch album.


Do you mean read or delete?
Because if you're not concerned about your mail box showing as full, it will automatically delete your oldest letters as you get new ones.
(Showing as full as in the number of letters, not the annoying flag to say you have mail)

I've been at 300/300 for like a year now


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> Do you mean read or delete?
> Because if you're not concerned about your mail box showing as full, it will automatically delete your oldest letters as you get new ones.
> (Showing as full as in the number of letters, not the annoying flag to say you have mail)
> 
> I've been at 300/300 for like a year now


I do that to now, but I used to try to clean it out. I know how some people feel though and see it being untidy and needing to be cleaned/organized. I hate disorganization, but it's just not worth it for me with this situation.


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> I do that to now, but I used to try to clean it out. I know how some people feel though and see it being untidy and needing to be cleaned/organized. I hate disorganization, but it's just not worth it for me with this situation.


For me i accidently let it happen by being too sentimental about my letters. I had no idea it would delete my old ones.
Wish I had saved my first ever letters as a keep sake. But odds are I would never read them again anyways. So maybe I'm just a hoarder XD


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> For me i accidently let it happen by being too sentimental about my letters. I had no idea it would delete my old ones.
> Wish I had saved my first ever letters as a keep sake. But odds are I would never read them again anyways. So maybe I'm just a hoarder XD


I haven't looked in the mailbox lately, but is there like a way to view favorite and non-favrorite separately? If not, they need to make that a thing.


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> I haven't looked in the mailbox lately, but is there like a way to view favorite and non-favrorite separately? If not, they need to make that a thing.


There's a tab for your favourited letters but not one the other way around I believe


----------



## JKDOS

Moritz said:


> Do you mean read or delete?
> Because if you're not concerned about your mail box showing as full, it will automatically delete your oldest letters as you get new ones.
> (Showing as full as in the number of letters, not the annoying flag to say you have mail)
> 
> I've been at 300/300 for like a year now



I've actually forgotten that it will automatically delete the old ones for me.


----------



## Newbiemayor

Had to come find this thread because I have just learned that the papa bear is enormous?? I wanted a normal sized bear with a bow tie but the baby and mama both wear shirts


----------



## bebebese

I don't see the point of windy days  they add nothing but noise to the game


----------



## MelonPanIsland

You went innnnnn!


----------



## JKDOS

bebebese said:


> I don't see the point of windy days  they add nothing but noise to the game



The point is quality and attention to detail IMO. This game without windy days/nights is worse in quality than with wind. It adds to the atmosphere. Unless you're saying you hate the noise, the wind doesn't cause any grief in the game. The little details such as windy days are what makes the game shine overall.


----------



## Croconaw

I wish there were bananas on this game. I’d like to grow them by the beach.


----------



## JKDOS

Why is it still a thing that we can't place paths directly under the edge of buildings?

I feel this could be patched, but also should have been addressed pre-release considering path building plays a huge role in this game.


----------



## Sophie23

I wish there was more items from new leaf in the game
I’d like more pink items


----------



## Flicky

I hate how every time I visit Harv's Island and bring up the furniture select, I get that 'amiibo works here' message, followed promptly by the 'You can't use it with this controller' message.

Yes, I know. I got the message the first hundred times you kept shoving it in my face. Maybe I'm using a pro controller because - gasp - I'm not using amiibo?


----------



## Bluebellie

How annoying it is that you can fish over the barbed wire fence, but you can’t throw fish bait over it.

or that you can fish over barbed wire and rope fencing, but you can’t fish over the iron and stone one.


----------



## TheDuke55

Flicky said:


> I hate how every time I visit Harv's Island and bring up the furniture select, I get that 'amiibo works here' message, followed promptly by the 'You can't use it with this controller' message.
> 
> Yes, I know. I got the message the first hundred times you kept shoving it in my face. Maybe I'm using a pro controller because - gasp - I'm not using amiibo?


I barely use Harvs, but had to use it a few times for the current event. And getting that prompt every time was annoying just for the few instances I used the studio. It's like there was a bare minimum of quality control.


----------



## VanitasFan26

My thumb hurts from mashing A so many times for generating so many Nook Mile tickets. We seriously need a "Buy all" feature.


----------



## Mr.Fox

RoxasFan20 said:


> My thumb hurts from mashing A so many times for generating so many Nook Mile tickets. We seriously need a "Buy all" feature.


....and while we're at it, the ability to just go island to island and not have to return to the airport every time.


----------



## Beanz

i hate how going  to someone’s island/opening your gates for online play takes so long, like orville yes i know that opening my gates might lead me to meet someone i don’t know just shut up already


----------



## BluebearL

I have been moving in my new sanrio characters onto my island today and my goodness I had forgotten how painful the process is! 3 days and so many recipes. I didn't have half of the materials, had to waste nmt to get them or trade with other people which took even longer! I don't entirely hate the system as it does give you something to do but once you have done it before, it just seems silly to do the same thing every single time!


----------



## VanitasFan26

BluebearL said:


> I have been moving in my new sanrio characters onto my island today and my goodness I had forgotten how painful the process is! 3 days and so many recipes. I didn't have half of the materials, had to waste nmt to get them or trade with other people which took even longer! I don't entirely hate the system as it does give you something to do but once you have done it before, it just seems silly to do the same thing every single time!


Usually what I do is time travel backwards just to speed up the process after giving the villager their Souvenir. Yeah doing that doesn't affect the process of inviting them. You skip Isabelle's announcements (seriously they are repetitive and take up time) and invite them the next few times until they are ready be moved in and when you kick out the villager just time travel forwards and they will be on your island.


----------



## Corrie

Me: sees beautiful islands online and wants mine to be like that
Also me: knows how annoying terraforming is and shuts off my game thinking "maybe next time," when I know "next time" will never occur. 

Seriously though, I love that they've given us the ability to terraform but it's so monotonous that I don't want to.


----------



## Weebgirlstan

can k.k slider run me the copies of all songs so i dont have to ask and can my villagers stop sitting every time im trying to terraform or place custom designs


----------



## Bluebellie

I just got stuck on a part of my island with no way out. A long time ago, I got rid of my vaulting pole.  Today I went to check out this particular part of my island, and my villagers decided to start having a conversation right in the exit ( which is a bridge). I had no way out 

And they kept talking and talking and  wouldn’t move. I also was expecting someone over my island and I was freaking out a bit that they will fly over and I’m stuck all the way at the back of my island no where near the airport.  I wish villagers were a bit more movable.


----------



## b100ming

Bluebellie said:


> I just got stuck on a part of my island with no way out. A long time ago, I got rid of my vaulting pole.  Today I went to check out this particular part of my island, and my villagers decided to start having a conversation right in the exit ( which is a bridge). I had no way out
> 
> And they kept talking and talking and  wouldn’t move. I also was expecting someone over my island and I was freaking out a bit that they will fly over and I’m stuck all the way at the back of my island no where near the airport.  I wish villagers were a bit more movable.


Save and exit, then get back in. You’ll spawn at your house. Also, if you interact with the villagers during the conversation, they’ll stop sooner.


----------



## Mad Aly

Bluebellie said:


> I just got stuck on a part of my island with no way out. A long time ago, I got rid of my vaulting pole.  Today I went to check out this particular part of my island, and my villagers decided to start having a conversation right in the exit ( which is a bridge). I had no way out
> 
> And they kept talking and talking and  wouldn’t move. I also was expecting someone over my island and I was freaking out a bit that they will fly over and I’m stuck all the way at the back of my island no where near the airport.  I wish villagers were a bit more movable.


In addition to what @b100ming said, you can also just use the Rescue Service app on your Nook Phone, which I think costs you like 100 Nook Miles? I think that's faster and more convenient than saving/exiting the game or talking to your villagers to end their conversation.


----------



## Bluebellie

b100ming said:


> Save and exit, then get back in. You’ll spawn at your house. Also, if you interact with the villagers during the conversation, they’ll stop sooner.


The issue was that since I had someone coming over, my gates were open, and I had already sent out the dodo, so I didn’t want to save and exit. I did end up talking with the villagers since I saw no other way. It was rough though because I was afraid anyone coming over will get the message where the airlines was unavailable.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2021



Mad Aly said:


> In addition to what @b100ming said, you can also just use the Rescue Service app on your Nook Phone, which I think costs you like 100 Nook Miles? I think that's faster and more convenient than saving/exiting the game or talking to your villagers to end their conversation.


Oh that’s great, I think it is. I wasn’t sure if that was available when the gates were open so I didn’t try it. Good to know for the future.


----------



## Mad Aly

Bluebellie said:


> Oh that’s great, I think it is. I wasn’t sure if that was available when the gates were open so I didn’t try it. Good to know for the future.


Actually, I'm not sure if it's available while your gates are open, either. Worst case, you can just let your visitor(s) know about the delay, and I'm sure they'll understand.


----------



## Halloqueen

The event during Camp Bell Tree where we had to take a snapshot of our character outside instilled in me a loathing for the shadows cast by the clouds passing overhead. Since I was going for a specific pose it was a pain. I do kind of like the idea, admittedly, but god it was so annoying in that circumstance. Not sure if others who take more snapshots might have similar experiences if they care about how the snapshots look in that regard, but it sure bugged me.


----------



## JKDOS

Mad Aly said:


> Actually, I'm not sure if it's available while your gates are open, either. Worst case, you can just let your visitor(s) know about the delay, and I'm sure they'll understand.



Except for terraforming, a lot of things will continue work with the gate open as long as no one is in the town. Sometimes I can play for hours, forgetting my gates are open.

Rescue services won't work with players over since to observing players you'd be appearing and disappearing, *but it does work with the gates open* when no one is over.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just need to say something. Why do villagers always seem to walk up to you whenever you are trying to do work on your island and the moment you press A to pick up something you accidently talk to your villager. I mean seriously. This is one of the reason why I have certain parts of my island fenced off whenever I am doing work because I cannot stand them when they are in my way. One of the worst things that happened was that Apollo sat in front of the airport and I had no way of getting through. I had to push him off and he got annoyed with me. 

I am sorry but whoever programmed these villagers to walk in front of you, sit on the ground when you're trying to terraform or when trying to do work on your island really should've done more with the villagers where if they see you working they will just walk away from you. Its funny when you try to sit next to them they get up and they walk off, yet when they sit on the ground in front of you while you're doing work its a different story.


----------



## Snek

I'm trying to get Cyd to thought bubble to move. I fenced him in bit somehow he keeps escaping and teleporting outside of his barricade. He is the newest villager but its been more than a month and he still isnt a villager that wants to move. I really dislike this process but at least its better than NL with a villager up and leaving without you knowing.


----------



## Alyx

I swear it takes eighty years to open my airport. They need to make that process shorter.

It should be more like this...

What do you want to do?
I want to invite visitors with Dodo Code
I want to invite friends

or

Where would you like to go?
I want to use a Nook Miles ticket
I want to visit someone with Dodo Code
I want to visit a friend


----------



## VanitasFan26

Alyx said:


> I swear it takes eighty years to open my airport. They need to make that process shorter.
> 
> It should be more like this...
> 
> What do you want to do?
> I want to invite visitors with Dodo Code
> I want to invite friends
> 
> or
> 
> Where would you like to go?
> I want to use a Nook Miles ticket
> I want to visit someone with Dodo Code
> I want to visit a friend


Yeah I would like that so much better. Orville just never seems to stop talking.


----------



## Snek

Snek said:


> I'm trying to get Cyd to thought bubble to move. I fenced him in bit somehow he keeps escaping and teleporting outside of his barricade. He is the newest villager but its been more than a month and he still isnt a villager that wants to move. I really dislike this process but at least its better than NL with a villager up and leaving without you knowing.



Petty complaint update! 
Cyd has still refused to move out. Its been mind-numbingly frustrating. I guess I will have to move out another villager first then move out Cyd. The whole moving out process is so burdensome. So many switch clock changes. So many unnecessary Isabelle announcements. I'm steadily loosing my sanity over moving out one villager.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Snek said:


> Petty complaint update!
> Cyd has still refused to move out. Its been mind-numbingly frustrating. I guess I will have to move out another villager first then move out Cyd. The whole moving out process is so burdensome. So many switch clock changes. So many unnecessary Isabelle announcements. I'm steadily loosing my sanity over moving out one villager.


This is the reason why I buy amiibo cards because at least when you invite a villager 3 times and on the 3rd day when they want to move in you are in control of who gets to moved out, unlike the random campsite villagers where the game decides for you.


----------



## Moritz

Snek said:


> Petty complaint update!
> Cyd has still refused to move out. Its been mind-numbingly frustrating. I guess I will have to move out another villager first then move out Cyd. The whole moving out process is so burdensome. So many switch clock changes. So many unnecessary Isabelle announcements. I'm steadily loosing my sanity over moving out one villager.


If he's your newest villager, he won't be the first to ask to move out.
After he moved in, if you refused to let someone else move, then he will be able to ask to leave.

So if you're not answering anyone in hopes he will get the bubble, then he won't.
But if you tell someone no, and then wait or TT a couple of weeks, then he will be able to move.

Letting someone else move out won't help you more than saying no to someone else
And if you have already said no to someone else then having someone else move won't do anything.

Hope that helps


----------



## Snek

Moritz said:


> If he's your newest villager, he won't be the first to ask to move out.
> After he moved in, if you refused to let someone else move, then he will be able to ask to leave.
> 
> So if you're not answering anyone in hopes he will get the bubble, then he won't.
> But if you tell someone no, and then wait or TT a couple of weeks...



Yes he is my newest...however...I have already gone through 6 villagers who thought bubbled already and declined each one. Maybe I'm just really unlucky right now...


----------



## VanitasFan26

Snek said:


> Yes he is my newest...however...I have already gone through 6 villagers who thought bubbled already and declined each one. Maybe I'm just really unlucky right now...


Yep you might have bad RNG. I know how that feels.


----------



## TheDuke55

Snek said:


> Yes he is my newest...however...I have already gone through 6 villagers who thought bubbled already and declined each one. Maybe I'm just really unlucky right now...


Yeah rng in this game can be borderline atrocious. It took me like 8 months or more to get my first meteor shower on my own island. People were posting/tweeting about it all the time and I just could not get lucky.


----------



## Moritz

I really like 3 jocks.
And I want all 3
But all 3 are the same subtype 

I fully get why you can't and I don't want us to be able to
But I wish we could assign our own subtypes to them.

Heck, assign our own personality to them.

As I said, I don't want to be able to change who villagers are. I just wish those I love weren't all the same as each other 

(Thats not me asking for more dialogue either as even then they will still be the same)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> I really like 3 jocks.
> And I want all 3
> But all 3 are the same subtype
> 
> I fully get why you can't and I don't want us to be able to
> But I wish we could assign our own subtypes to them.
> 
> Heck, assign our own personality to them.
> 
> As I said, I don't want to be able to change who villagers are. I just wish those I love weren't all the same as each other
> 
> (Thats not me asking for more dialogue either as even then they will still be the same)


I still cringe at myself when I had like 7 normal villagers on my old island before it was deleted. I knew they were talking the same way. It felt like I was talking to the same animal but they looked different. I do agree every villager should be their own selves in their own different way. Not copy each other word for word.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> I still cringe at myself when I had like 7 normal villagers on my old island before it was deleted. I knew they were talking the same way. It felt like I was talking to the same animal but they looked different. I do agree every villager should be their own selves in their own different way. Not copy each other word for word.


Its not cringe if they made you happy!

Its been a long journey for me to find myself accepting not having all the personality types.

I really like the variety of dialogue from having lots of different personalities. But I found myself missing the villagers I loved too much to find it worth it any more.

The only female villager I love is Megan.
I dont know why. The normal personality bores me from anyone other than her or sandy.
But Megan is just perfect.

Sisterly is a great personality and would love to keep one around. But the closest I got to love was pashmina but it wasn't love. Shame so many designs are so ugly.

Peppy is just annoying.

And snooty... has lots of villagers I like a lot.
None I love.

It took a year and a half to find myself happy to just have those who make me happy.
But im so glad I did.

So if normal makes you happy. Then I say do it!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> Its not cringe if they made you happy!
> 
> Its been a long journey for me to find myself accepting not having all the personality types.
> 
> I really like the variety of dialogue from having lots of different personalities. But I found myself missing the villagers I loved too much to find it worth it any more.
> 
> The only female villager I love is Megan.
> I dont know why. The normal personality bores me from anyone other than her or sandy.
> But Megan is just perfect.
> 
> Sisterly is a great personality and would love to keep one around. But the closest I got to love was pashmina but it wasn't love. Shame so many designs are so ugly.
> 
> Peppy is just annoying.
> 
> And snooty... has lots of villagers I like a lot.
> None I love.
> 
> It took a year and a half to find myself happy to just have those who make me happy.
> But im so glad I did.
> 
> So if normal makes you happy. Then I say do it!


Maybe I am being too critical. I mean I still have a few villagers I had from the old island before it was deleted. 

Raymond who I bought for 400 nmts is still here. He's a smug villager that stood out to me since I like his business coat that fits my style. 

Kiki who was on the 2nd island (which was Bastion before it was deleted) and I invited her to Destiny and she was such a cute cat. 

Hopkins is a blue lazy rabbit which has all of the personality types that fits me. His color and his home that has arcades in it. 

Bunnie is a Peppy Rabbit which reminded me of my old pet rabbit when she passed away back in 2017

Tasha who was the last villager to live on Traverse before it was gone for good and I still have her to this day. Here color really fits well with me.

Right now the last two villagers I am still looking for are Wendy and Kitty. I am just picking out villagers that fits me really well. In the past I was too focused on getting popular villagers and I did so much villager trading that it made me feel so burned out. I just learned to accept what villager fits me well and not have like same duplicate personalities. I really have changed.....


----------



## azurill

Snek said:


> Yes he is my newest...however...I have already gone through 6 villagers who thought bubbled already and declined each one. Maybe I'm just really unlucky right now...


I always thought the last villager to move in would not ask to leave. I thought you had to have someone else move out first. Like if I wanted Kyle the last villager to move in to ask to leave . He wouldn’t ask until someone else moved out first.


----------



## Moritz

azurill said:


> I always thought the last villager to move in would not ask to leave. I thought you had to have someone else move out first. Like if I wanted Kyle the last villager to move in to ask to leave . He wouldn’t ask until someone else moved out first.


They won't be the first to ask, but once you tell a different villager yes or no, then they will be able to ask in the future.

But you can't ignore the question.


----------



## Snek

azurill said:


> I always thought the last villager to move in would not ask to leave. I thought you had to have someone else move out first. Like if I wanted Kyle the last villager to move in to ask to leave . He wouldn’t ask until someone else moved out first.



The last villager can ask after a certain amount of time. I've already time traveled to October day by day, so in the game Cyd has been on my island for a month. Other villagers have asked numerous times to move since Cyd has been on the island. Rolf has asked me four times (Rolf you're not going anytime soon so stop asking!!!)



RoxasFan20 said:


> Yep you might have bad RNG. I know how that feels.



Yes, I feel that's what I have. The RNG does not favour me right now


----------



## azurill

Moritz said:


> They won't be the first to ask, but once you tell a different villager yes or no, then they will be able to ask in the future.
> 
> But you can't ignore the question.


Ok thank you very much.


----------



## maria110

I really love the training music.  I had forgotten about it until I recently reset.  While I was working through the training time, it was so nice and soothing to hear.  I wish we had more music choice when outdoors that just the hourly music.  I could put music players everywhere but it has to compete with the hourly music and other sounds.

I also wish that players had a choice of tents when starting.  It would be fun to have a bunch of secondary characters all in tents on an island and to do a remote camping retreat theme.


----------



## Croconaw

I hate that you can’t change your hairstyle via the wand. I have cosplay outfits that would look better with certain hairstyles/color than my current one. I know the wand is for outfits, but hair is just as important as the outfit.


----------



## JKDOS

Alyx said:


> I swear it takes eighty years to open my airport. They need to make that process shorter.
> 
> It should be more like this...
> 
> What do you want to do?
> I want to invite visitors with Dodo Code
> I want to invite friends
> 
> or
> 
> Where would you like to go?
> I want to use a Nook Miles ticket
> I want to visit someone with Dodo Code
> I want to visit a friend



Something like this would be amazing


----------



## Croconaw

I miss the damn modern set. That’s the first set I looked forward to in this game just to find out it no longer exists.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I would love it if the personalities had personalities.


----------



## Beanz

i feel like getting 3 stars on your island is way too hard, this is probably confusing and frustrating to new players.


----------



## EmGee

My petty complaint is that I wasted so much fish bait trying to catch a Mahi Mahi and a sturgeon, only for one Mahi to show up randomly while I'm fishing for miles tonight and two sturgeon to spawn on the same day yesterday as well. And watch, I'm gonna try and catch a 3rd sturgeon so I can get a model and it won't show up because that's how my luck goes


----------



## NicksFixed

They could at least have two desks in the airport: Arrivals and Departures. One is for inviting people over, the other for visiting other islands. It would streamline the process a bit and there wouldn't need to be this huge menu with every single possible option staring you in the face ... Orville could run between desks like they did in past games ...


----------



## Sara?

my biggest complain right now is, when the lemons is this new big speculated update coming to ACNH, i fell we have not had a significant update in like ages


----------



## VanitasFan26

Why do villagers constantly keep giving you the same clothing and furniture you already gotten several times? This is really annoying when you're trying to get their photo and all they keep giving you is the same repetitive clothing and furniture. I would much rather have Bells and Materials being given to me than clothing and furniture.


----------



## oak

My island looks bland compared to others but if I add anymore items the lag will be too much. Will they ever address the outdoor lag or will it be a forever issue?


----------



## Stikki

RoxasFan20 said:


> Why do villagers constantly keep giving you the same clothing and furniture you already gotten several times? This is really annoying when you're trying to get their photo and all they keep giving you is the same repetitive clothing and furniture. I would much rather have Bells and Materials being given to me than clothing and furniture.


Today everyone gave me a bathrobe haha


----------



## Croconaw

NicksFixed said:


> They could at least have two desks in the airport: Arrivals and Departures. One is for inviting people over, the other for visiting other islands. It would streamline the process a bit and there wouldn't need to be this huge menu with every single possible option staring you in the face ... Orville could run between desks like they did in past games ...


Or there could just be another Dodo? There’s nothing wrong with two Dodos.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> Or there could just be another Dodo? There’s nothing wrong with two Dodos.


Or better yet there should be a way to "Browse" other islands where you can see who is opened up and you go there and visit. I noticed that when my friends have their islands open Orville actually says "Oh-hang on which island you want to go too" it actually shows me a list of islands that are opened and how many people are on that island visiting. I mean its all there so I don't get why they can't do that.


----------



## Croconaw

Is there a way to dream up a random island via the dream suite? If not, that should be a thing. You could wake up in some very creative islands. I think there are a lot of missed opportunities and potential for the dream suite. A search option would be nice to go to themed islands. Of course, you’d have to register your island under a certain theme and I don’t know how accurate it would be, but it’d be a nice little feature.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> Is there a way to dream up a random island via the dream suite? If not, that should be a thing. You could wake up in some very creative islands. I think there are a lot of missed opportunities and potential for the dream suite. A search option would be nice to go to themed islands. Of course, you’d have to register your island under a certain theme and I don’t know how accurate it would be, but it’d be a nice little feature.


Actually there is and they recently added this some time ago. If you go and sleep on the bed, and go into the dream where Luna is, and say "I want to dream" you should see another option that says "Surprise me" when you select it, it will randomly take you to whatever dream island it will find.


----------



## TheDuke55

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i feel like getting 3 stars on your island is way too hard, this is probably confusing and frustrating to new players.


It's fairly easy to get a lot of stars by just randomly putting down furniture and fencing in no particular order. What I actually don't care for is that if you try to go a nature or minimalist look and not turn your town into a cluttered metropolitan, it's more difficult because Isabelle just wants you to 'deck your island out head to toe.'


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> It's fairly easy to get a lot of stars by just randomly putting down furniture and fencing in no particular order. What I actually don't care for is that if you try to go a nature or minimalist look and not turn your town into a cluttered metropolitan, it's more difficult because Isabelle just wants you to 'deck your island out head to toe.'



I will try to explain what Isabelle says when she gives these statements: 

*"Lacking appealing scenery"*

it means that you don't have enough furniture decorated your island and you don't have enough fencing. Do this make sure you put a lot of furniture all over the island and have more fencing usually I just use fences to make big gardens. Also use *Streetlamps*, *Floor Lights*, and *Garden Lanterns* to place all over your island. Those are the ones I would recommend.

*"Landscape has potential"*

it means that you need to have variety of trees planted (Saplings, Cedar Saplings, Fruit Trees) and a lot and I mean A LOT of flowers planted on the island. This one is hardest one because you really need to plant so many flowers just so that Isabelle is more satisficed and the rating should go up.   It is confusing sometimes and just thought I would clear this up for when Isabelle is a bit harsh on your rating so I hope this helps out.


----------



## TheDuke55

I know what Isabelle is hinting towards, but I feel like it all dictates that they want you to steer towards certain themes and there's no in-between. Which is why I don't care about getting a 5 star rating. I'd rather have the island the way I want than to have the points.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> I know what Isabelle is hinting towards, but I feel like it all dictates that they want you to steer towards certain themes and there's no in-between. Which is why I don't care about getting a 5 star rating. I'd rather have the island the way I want than to have the points.


I want you to know on my 2nd island I heavily decorated it all the way with a lot of fencing, furniture, and planted so many flowers, but you wanna know something really dumb? I went to talk to Isabelle and she gave me a "1 Star Rating" (like are you for real?!) and she kept telling me that I "improved" the islands scenery but she still told me to invite more villagers to my island. Mind you I only had 6 at the time after I built the campsite and yet she still tells me this.

So I had to invite two more villagers which caused the rating to go to 5 stars. So the only reason why It didn't go up was because I didn't invite enough villagers. I have a feeling that is a flaw in the Rating system.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> I know what Isabelle is hinting towards, but I feel like it all dictates that they want you to steer towards certain themes and there's no in-between. Which is why I don't care about getting a 5 star rating. I'd rather have the island the way I want than to have the points.


I agree. I managed to get a 5 star island without really purposely following Isabelle's suggestions. I just did my own thing. Same thing with the HHA. I couldn't care less about my score. As long as I love my house, that's all I care about. I don't want to have to decorate the way the game tells me to. Kinda defeats the purpose of the "designing" aspect imo.


----------



## Rosch

Recently, I've been going around my island and decorating with plants. And it just really hit me how limited the plant furniture are. From the amount of missing variety of bonsai, cactus, and house plants from NL, and not able to put flowers in a basket like before is just so disappointing...

I want the sunflower, lady palm, rubber tree, caladium, corn plant, croton, pothos, moth orchid, and the planters back.


----------



## Croconaw

Rosch said:


> Recently, I've been going around my island and decorating with plants. And it just really hit me how limited the plant furniture are. From the amount of missing variety of bonsai, cactus, and house plants from NL, and not able to put flowers in a basket like before is just so disappointing...


Agreed. I really wanted cactuses to put around my island, but the only option was that mini cactus set. It’s nice, but I was really hoping for a full size cactus.


----------



## Solio

Croconaw said:


> Agreed. I really wanted cactuses to put around my island, but the only option was that mini cactus set. It’s nice, but I was really hoping for a full size cactus.


Also: the flowers look really awkward when you display them. Like, who plucks a single flower practically at their head and puts them in a tiny, tiny vase that's smaller than the flower itself? It looks so wierd!
I wish we could craft bouquets or planters from the flowers... After all, they had no problems giving us dozens of flower crowns to craft.


----------



## Orius

I suck at fishing because I have bad reflexes... so yeah, say goodbye to completing the "Cast Master" achievement. lmao


----------



## Bluebellie

I suppose I just ruined my island terraforming. I guess now I have to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Kg1595

OriusPrime said:


> I suck at fishing because I have bad reflexes... so yeah, say goodbye to never completing the "Cast Master" achievement. lmao



I need sound in order to properly fish— the fish splashes are just too hard to see sometimes, especially if a tree or sometime is blocking my view.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> I suppose I just ruined my island terraforming. I guess now I have to figure out how to fix it.


You remind me of myself when I had my old island and I went too overboard with terraforming. I know what it feels like.


----------



## Bluebellie

RoxasFan20 said:


> You remind me of myself when I had my old island and I went too overboard with terraforming. I know what it feels like.


Yeah I don’t even know how it got to this point. I thought I was pretty happy with my island except for this small portion on the top of my map (the secret beach redd area). It looked ok before, and I wanted to make it look better. It looks worse now. It seemed like an easy task before I started.


----------



## deerteeth

OriusPrime said:


> I suck at fishing because I have bad reflexes... so yeah, say goodbye to never completing the "Cast Master" achievement. lmao



Try relying fully on sound rather than sight! I always listen but never look and it makes fishing WAY easier!
I'll turn my volume up, cast my line, make sure the fish is going for it, then look away from my switch and just listen for the correct sound. You can get that achievement, I believe in you!!


----------



## Orius

deerteeth said:


> Try relying fully on sound rather than sight! I always listen but never look and it makes fishing WAY easier!
> I'll turn my volume up, cast my line, make sure the fish is going for it, then look away from my switch and just listen for the correct sound. You can get that achievement, I believe in you!!


Thanks, I'll give it a shot. lol

I still don't like how it's so easy to make a mistake though to lose that achievement altogether. lol Especially when I get nervous very easily with my anxiety condition. lmao


----------



## JKDOS

When making a design, you can preview how it looks as face paint, tile, and easel, but you cannot preview how the design would look as a phone case. Making the perfect phone case requires changing the design, and then opening the crafting menu, and repeating until everything looks the way you want it.


----------



## Bluebellie

How tedious it is that I need to expand a house soo many times before I’m able to customize or move the mailbox. All I want is a tiny house.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> How tedious it is that I need to expand a house soo many times before I’m able to customize or move the mailbox. All I want is a tiny house.


I know! Its really frustrating when you try to store stuff and yet your storage is so low that you have no choice but to upgrade your home just to expand the storage. I remember in New Leaf where if you have a Cabinet it had like 3 slots of storage that you can put your stuff inside. I originally was going to have a small home on my 2nd island but because storage space was low I was forced to upgrade it. 

Don't get me wrong I love having storage space, but I should not have to pay so many bells just to add a new room that actually adds to the storage. I wish cabinets and wardrobes had their own extra storage where you can put stuff in it, similar to how it was in the original AC on GameCube.


----------



## TheDuke55

Rosch said:


> Recently, I've been going around my island and decorating with plants. And it just really hit me how limited the plant furniture are. From the amount of missing variety of bonsai, cactus, and house plants from NL, and not able to put flowers in a basket like before is just so disappointing...
> 
> I want the sunflower, lady palm, rubber tree, caladium, corn plant, croton, pothos, moth orchid, and the planters back.


I miss the dandelions that would turn into white puffs that could be blown away.


----------



## Firesquids

I'm so tired of Orville's endless dialog. The devs seriously couldn't have come up with a better system than him asking you a million questions and if you answer one wrong you have to start from the beginning?


----------



## Croconaw

Firesquids said:


> I'm so tired of Orville's endless dialog. The devs seriously couldn't have come up with a better system than him asking you a million questions and if you answer one wrong you have to start from the beginning?


The dialogue _alone_ honestly made Orville one of my more hated characters. I can’t stand all of that unnecessary dialogue, and it’s worse when you need to start over. I wouldn’t be button mashing if his dialogue weren’t so damn long and rambly.


----------



## Corrie

Kg1595 said:


> I need sound in order to properly fish— the fish splashes are just too hard to see sometimes, especially if a tree or sometime is blocking my view.


Same! I actually shut my eyes and just listen. If I look, the movements sike me out and I press A too early.


----------



## TheDuke55

Croconaw said:


> The dialogue _alone_ honestly made Orville one of my more hated characters. I can’t stand all of that unnecessary dialogue, and it’s worse when you need to start over. I wouldn’t be button mashing if his dialogue weren’t so damn long and rambly.


I literally button mash most of the npc. They all talk too much. Their text is bloated and unnecessary. Flick and CJ are def the bread winners. Saharah to. I never really bought a lot of rugs in this game, so I never really dealt with it that much, but they actually did an update to fix this and it was just so you wouldn't be kicked out and could keep buying rug/wallpaper.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> I literally button mash most of the npc. They all talk too much. Their text is bloated and unnecessary. Flick and CJ are def the bread winners. Saharah to. I never really bought a lot of rugs in this game, so I never really dealt with it that much, but they actually did an update to fix this and it was just so you wouldn't be kicked out and could keep buying rug/wallpaper.


I really don't understand why they couldn't just cut down on the menu options. It would save so much time than just mashing A so many times through the dialogue. You heard so many times, you don't need to keep hearing it so many times. Like someone already said Orville is seriously the worst NPC to talk to. He really doesn't say anything new. He just asks you the same questions like "Do you want to Fly, Where do you want to go?" "Oh is this the island you want to go too?" Like get to the point already. I also hate it when he reminds me that I have a Nook Miles ticket on me. Like do I have to hear this for like the 500th time?!


----------



## Orius

Fish got away a bunch of times today and yesterday in spite of my attempt to "listen" instead of "watch" because I was too slow to pull in the reel. I'm giving up on the "Cast Master" achievement unless the time for fish escape is extended, because there's no way I could pull it in that fast. The fish runs away practically one second or less before I could reel it in. It doesn't happen everytime, thankfully, but there's no way I could pull off consecutive pulls.

This totally reminds me of the annoying motion sensors in "Let's Go Pikachu" and the similarly challenging consecutive chain combos, how Pokemon could run away if you fail at the motion-sensor capturing too many times (which I often do). I think this is more of a Nintendo Switch complaint now than an ACNH one... Not relaxing at all.


----------



## JKDOS

OriusPrime said:


> Fish got away a bunch of times today and yesterday in spite of my attempt to "listen" instead of "watch" because I was too slow to pull in the reel. I'm giving up on the "Cast Master" achievement unless the time for fish escape is extended, because there's no way I could pull it in that fast. The fish runs away practically one second or less before I could reel it in. It doesn't happen everytime, thankfully, but there's no way I could pull off consecutive pulls.



Maybe it'd be just me, but I've always felt the reaction time for bigger fish is less than smaller fish. If true, you can just aim to catch the smaller fish. I've  completed the cast master 3 times in total now, and the key has always been finding a quiet room with zero distractions, and just meditating on the sound only. Watching the fish moving back and forth introduces too much anxiety for me.


----------



## Orius

JKDOS said:


> Maybe it'd be just me, but I've always felt the reaction time for bigger fish is less than smaller fish. If true, you can just aim to catch the smaller fish. I've  completed the cast master 3 times in total now, and the key has always been finding a quiet room with zero distractions, and just meditating on the sound only. Watching the fish moving back and forth introduces too much anxiety for me.


Thanks, I'll try that. I think you're right - the bigger fish seems to be harder to catch. The problem is finding multiple smaller fishes at the same time, even with bait. Oh well. I might try it someday, but I'm not someone who likes to play under pressure.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Kg1595 said:


> I need sound in order to properly fish— the fish splashes are just too hard to see sometimes, especially if a tree or sometime is blocking my view.


I 100% agree with this. I've tried fishing without sound multiple times because I've wanted to listen to other music, but I always manage to miss a handful of fish and eventually I just give up and plug my earbuds back into my switch LOL.


----------



## ryuk

i wish you can change the color of your nose bc i usually use the ghost white skin tone, and i don’t like how the bright orange nose makes me look like olaf from frozen


----------



## Nooblord

I hate that the fish tanks are not transparent. They were transparent in all past AC games, why change it now?

Also don’t like how K.K. sets up in the plaza, right in front of the door. Such s fire saefty hazard, he needs to be fined.

The tank in the museum that holds the dorado and other fish us so… empty. Just 2 tree trunks and like 5 fish swimming around in such a huge tank. Do they plan on adding more fish? I miss river eel.


----------



## Orius

A bit peeved that you can't craft things from your storage at home, that you have to put the mats in your pocket. Oh well. It's an extra step, no biggie. But it would've been a neat feature. Just saying.


----------



## Solio

The Nookling's Store is so ugly. Why did they have to go with such bright colours? It clashes with literally everything unless you go for a toy/kiddie-theme.


----------



## Orius

I get why they don't allow any villagers to spawn on other islands if you don't have any open house spots on your main, but man, with so many villagers out there, kinda wish I could just rotate them through whenever I feel like so that I could meet most of them. lol Like imagine, right? You just buy a Nook Mile ticket every night and have a rando visiting your island every morning. lmao It would be chaos for sure, but also kinda fun.

9/13:
I'm worried that I'd get bored of this game pretty quickly. lol As a casual gamer, I get bored of most video games easily. Lots of Steam refunds in my history. And the thing is, I'm just trying to picture myself having completely upgraded the island, and all that's left is to finish the museum collections and collecting furniture/clothing sets, which means I'd only be doing a couple of things everyday:

1. Earn bells
2. Collect item sets
3. Fill out my "Nook Mileage Rewards List"

That's it. Any other activities are sub-categories of the three things above. And I do hate repetitiveness in my games, especially grinding. I guess I could always meet new visitors once I get my Campground set up, but that's probably the only interesting thing that I could see myself doing for a long time.

I feel like I'd probably switch to New Leaf in a month or so once I start to get bored. lol I'm already meeting this guy this Saturday to buy a second-hand limited edition of 3DS XL with the Animal Crossing skin, so there's that...

I wish there's more to do, like how in New Leaf, like how you get to collect Dr. Shrunk's jokes in New Leaf. That seems like a lot more fun than filling out your collections. Even the café in New Leaf seems intriguing. Wish there's a café on my island. I haven't got Isabelle yet, but I hope she does more than just report on daily events. Like, make it so that I look forward to learning something new everyday, instead of just logging in and collecting stuff.


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know this just bothers me about Furniture Variants. Like sometimes you can customize them and other times you can't. For example you can actually customize a "Wheelchair" with different colors or custom designs if you want to. May I ask why can't we do that for most of the other furniture variants? Its so annoying trying to get colors of variants you want and they are locked behind different island color variants. 

This is why I always restart my 2nd island just so I can get different variants of furniture, but its annoying because sometimes I end up getting the same color I had on the last island. This would not bother me so much if there was a way to customize all furniture items without having to do all of this nonsense.


----------



## Kg1595

RoxasFan20 said:


> You know this just bothers me about Furniture Variants. Like sometimes you can customize them and other times you can't. For example you can actually customize a "Wheelchair" with different colors or custom designs if you want to. May I ask why can't we do that for most of the other furniture variants? Its so annoying trying to get colors of variants you want and they are locked behind different island color variants.
> 
> This is why I always restart my 2nd island just so I can get different variants of furniture, but its annoying because sometimes I end up getting the same color I had on the last island. This would not bother me so much if there was a way to customize all furniture items without having to do all of this nonsense.



Agreed. There is no rhyme or reason to what can and cannot be customized. 
Also, I get that they wanted us to use multiplayer or wait for Redd in order to find variants, but I wish that our default variants would at least change up annually to allow us access to different variants, especially for Nook Mile items.  I don’t think this is too much to ask.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Kg1595 said:


> Agreed. There is no rhyme or reason to what can and cannot be customized.
> Also, I get that they wanted us to use multiplayer or wait for Redd in order to find variants, but I wish that our default variants would at least change up annually to allow us access to different variants, especially for Nook Mile items.  I don’t think this is too much to ask.


Well I know there is trading out there, but its just becomes a hassle when I have to use a lot of Nook Mile Tickets just to get variants I want. I grinded so much of that last year and I don't really wanna burn myself out from having to grind back up them again. The 2nd island is doing me so much better, because at least I can gift myself the furniture variants that I can get on the 2nd island that I can't get on the main island. 

Also you're right, I don't see why they can't do it. I mean this would work so much well if we can have our custom designs on all the furniture items and it would create a lot more variety and it will give people a reason to buy more furniture items.


----------



## TheDuke55

So this just screams oversight. Like why are we forced to just take diy from our villagers when we have it, but you can refuse ones you don't have. Like who would refuse a diy they don't have?

@RoxasFan20 Reading your comment and I agree. It also makes me come to the conclusion that both of our points are simply because they want to push their paid online.


----------



## Corrie

Why do we have to spend 3 days crafting useless crap to get amiibo villagers in? I already paid rlc for the darn card, why am I being punished for it?


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Why do we have to spend 3 days crafting useless crap to get amiibo villagers in? I already paid rlc for the darn card, why am I being punished for it?


You're going to need to craft me something for me to consider giving you the answer to that question.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> You're going to need to craft me something for me to consider giving you the answer to that question.


Let me guess, you'll request something that requires a lot of materials that I don't have so I have to time travel forward _another_ day just to get a new option, hoping it's easier than the last. ;w; This freaking game.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Let me guess, you'll request something that requires a lot of materials that I don't have so I have to time travel forward _another_ day just to get a new option, hoping it's easier than the last. ;w; This freaking game.


I want the szechuan sauce Corrie. Give me the szechuan sauce.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> I want the szechuan sauce Corrie. Give me the szechuan sauce.


Yep, time to time travel again! Darn this game's RNG!


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> So this just screams oversight. Like why are we forced to just take diy from our villagers when we have it, but you can refuse ones you don't have. Like who would refuse a diy they don't have?
> 
> @RoxasFan20 Reading your comment and I agree. It also makes me come to the conclusion that both of our points are simply because they want to push their paid online.


Oh yeah I do agree with you there with the DIYs. This is why I never talk to my villagers, because its like I already knew what types of DIY they are going to give me. I had to look up a guide of what DIYS villagers give you and it turns out you can different ones based on personality. Even if its that one DIY that you're missing and you need that said personality villager on your island you would get so much bad RNG trying to get the DIY and yet you still keep getting duplicates.


----------



## xara

TheDuke55 said:


> So this just screams oversight. Like why are we forced to just take diy from our villagers when we have it, but you can refuse ones you don't have. Like who would refuse a diy they don't have?



LITERALLY. this especially bugs me whenever i have a package to deliver to the villager that’s crafting. like no, margie, i don’t want yet another spare diy that’ll wind up in the trash, i just want to give you this darn present.


----------



## Orius

Catching star fragments is too hard. I would leave my controllers for one sec, and then all of the sudden, I'm scrambling to grab them because I heard the sound of a shooting star, and because I hit 'A' without looking... Frita was all, "Ewes, somebody's talkative." NO, FRITA, I WAS TRYING TO CATCH A STAR. lol


----------



## Corrie

OriusPrime said:


> Catching star fragments is too hard. I would leave my controllers for one sec, and then all of the sudden, I'm scrambling to grab them because I heard the sound of a shooting star, and because I hit 'A' without looking... Frita was all, "Ewes, somebody's talkative." NO, FRITA, I WAS TRYING TO CATCH A STAR. lol


Agreed. I ended up just buying mine from users on here cause screw that lol.


----------



## maria110

I just really don't like Apple.  I feel like I should invite her since she is a prominent peppy but I just can't do it. Ditto for Soleil.  I love her house but I just don't like hamsters much, except Hamlet.  Hamlet is the best.


----------



## Orius

I wish designing your island layout is more user-friendly, as in you could see it in a top-down view the way you do when you go into decorating mode in your home. That would have made placement of homes and buildings much easier as you'll have a clear view of what goes where.

That will also prevent you from resetting your island, which I'm about to do.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I really hate the sharpness of the blue in the roses and pansies especially in comparison to the blue hyacinths. Also I wish you had the option to customise the mush lamps into a shade of purple or even pink.


----------



## TheDuke55

OriusPrime said:


> I wish designing your island layout is more user-friendly, as in you could see it in a top-down view the way you do when you go into decorating mode in your home. That would have made placement of homes and buildings much easier as you'll have a clear view of what goes where.
> 
> That will also prevent you from resetting your island, which I'm about to do.


Even something as simple as a little blip marker, when in terraform mode, to see where you're about to make a cliff or body of water would be a step up. Can't tell you how many times I thought I was going to add or take away (in varying lengths) only to do the exact opposite. It couldn't had been that hard to implement something like that.


----------



## Snek

Tomorrow is the last day to buy Moon-viewing Day items! Be sure to buy dango and moon cakes that can't be customised!

....

Yeah I was pissed that I couldn't customise the dango. I thought Japan knew that dango came in diffferent flavours...I mean they invented it.


----------



## TheDuke55

Snek said:


> Tomorrow is the last day to buy Moon-viewing Day items! Be sure to buy dango and moon cakes that can't be customised!
> 
> ....
> 
> Yeah I was pissed that I couldn't customise the dango. I thought Japan knew that dango came in diffferenr flavours...I mean they invented it.


Are these new items for this year or were they around last year? I actually haven't booted up NH all of September or most of August. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Snek

TheDuke55 said:


> Are these new items for this year or were they around last year? I actually haven't booted up NH all of September or most of August. Thanks for the heads up!



They are new items for this year. Last year you could order a Moon rug for Moon-viewing Day. This year you can order the rug, dango, moon cakes and some Korean dish (I forgot). Be sure to order them today if you dont TT


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

TalviSyreni said:


> I really hate the sharpness of the blue in the roses and pansies especially in comparison to the blue hyacinths. Also I wish you had the option to customise the mush lamps into a shade of purple or even pink.


I actually like the bolder blue in them! It's nice to have different shades of the same color so that you can use the different flowers for different things. For example, the blue in the roses and pansies is perfect during July for US Independence Day type stuff. But the blue hyacinths are nice for general summer and actually even winter colors.

As for customizing things like mush lamps, I'm totally with you there. I am really disappointed that the flower furniture can't be customized into all of the colors that those flowers come in! They have the different colored pumpkins being used to customize Spooky DIY items, why not have a similar mechanic for the flower DIY items?! Seems sort of silly to me.


----------



## Chungus

Why must the non-custom design paths be so rectangular and Minecraft-esque? Why must I be more impressed with the natural pathing of games 7+ years older than New Horizons?

And finally, why do I care so much about this?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Seasonal DIYS in Balloons are such a pain to get.


----------



## TheDuke55

So I've been playing a indie game by the name of Stardew Valley. The game was made by one person and it is so chock-full of content. It reminds me of old school Harvest Moon and farming simulator games like that. I could really get down to it and explain a lot about the game, but it is really fun.

In the game you learn blueprints so that you can make things that will help your farm out or decorate. If you don't have a workstand nearby all you can craft is the things in your pocket space. But get this, if you build a workstand and put it down close to storage boxes you can pull from both pocket space and storage containers simultaneously.  The game will first take from your pockets and then take the rest from the storage.

You can also toggle a certain box so that any materials in your pockets will auto-fill into the containers so you don't have to manually drop it all in.

Like how is it that a indie game with one person on the project is able to make a QoL update like that but a big named company can't even bother to do the most basic of QoL updates? Something isn't right here. We rip so hard on small indie devs for doing the same stuff that Nintendo is doing, but low and behold it's cool when they do it?


----------



## ryuk

prob unpopular opinion but i miss the sloppy series (more than any other furniture set that wasn’t included); i don’t understand why it wasn’t included in nh. i literally had a dream a couple nights ago that an update gave us a whole new reworked sloppy set and it was amazing. now i cant stop thinking about it, smh


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

ryuk said:


> prob unpopular opinion but i miss the sloppy series (more than any other furniture set that wasn’t included); i don’t understand why it wasn’t included in nh. i literally had a dream a couple nights ago that an update gave us a whole new reworked sloppy set and it was amazing. now i cant stop thinking about it, smh


They gave use a sloppy rug and more than one chocolate themed wall and floor combo that would pair well with the sweets set from New Leaf.


----------



## Bilaz

I’m kind of sad that my final island design is not 5*

My island has been 5* pretty much the entire time I’ve been building it up, even with loads of trees stuck together as storage, random items and bushes lying around. The ENTIRE TIME. I finally finished the island design I was working on (except for the beaches) and I talked to Isabelle and I still got a 5* rating.
This was a relief because I had a bunch of trees close together for my lake view.

Then I quickly finished off my natural beach design with a handful of palm trees and some weeds and log stakes

4 stars

too many trees


----------



## Hsn97

TheDuke55 said:


> So I've been playing a indie game by the name of Stardew Valley. The game was made by one person and it is so chock-full of content. It reminds me of old school Harvest Moon and farming simulator games like that. I could really get down to it and explain a lot about the game, but it is really fun.
> 
> In the game you learn blueprints so that you can make things that will help your farm out or decorate. If you don't have a workstand nearby all you can craft is the things in your pocket space. But get this, if you build a workstand and put it down close to storage boxes you can pull from both pocket space and storage containers simultaneously.  The game will first take from your pockets and then take the rest from the storage.
> 
> You can also toggle a certain box so that any materials in your pockets will auto-fill into the containers so you don't have to manually drop it all in.
> 
> Like how is it that a indie game with one person on the project is able to make a QoL update like that but a big named company can't even bother to do the most basic of QoL updates? Something isn't right here. We rip so hard on small indie devs for doing the same stuff that Nintendo is doing, but low and behold it's cool when they do it?



This has always been my argument to anyone defending the ACNH development team. I get that times are tough and covid messed things up. But Stardew is AMAZING! And there are many other games out there too with half the work force and budget of NH that are also amazing. Whereas NH falls flat on its face. What’s your excuse Nintendo?!


----------



## Starboard

Even if Covid is slowing down the updates, I wonder how they had so much time to work on it but released a game with so many things missing, some of which were brought back later as if they legitimately ran out of time? I really wonder what was going on during all those years of development time...


----------



## bebebese

Starboard said:


> Even if Covid is slowing down the updates, I wonder how they had so much time to work on it but released a game with so many things missing, some of which were brought back later as if they legitimately ran out of time? I really wonder what was going on during all those years of development time...


This bothers me as well. Like... They really launched the game with no holidays, no art, no Leif, no diving, etc. Even without the pandemic, it looks like they were really leaning very hard on the update model to finish the game.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

bebebese said:


> This bothers me as well. Like... They really launched the game with no holidays, no art, no Leif, no diving, etc. Even without the pandemic, it looks like they were really leaning very hard on the update model to finish the game.


Yeah I'm still confused on what their strategy was/is...

Although at this point I feel we might need to wait for a new merchandise tie-in like Welcome Amiibo in order to get 2.0


----------



## skweegee

For a game whose main focus is on decoration and customization, they really went out of their way to make decoration and customization incredibly tedious.

In my opinion anyway...


----------



## Corrie

Hsn97 said:


> This has always been my argument to anyone defending the ACNH development team. I get that times are tough and covid messed things up. But Stardew is AMAZING! And there are many other games out there too with half the work force and budget of NH that are also amazing. Whereas NH falls flat on its face. What’s your excuse Nintendo?!


Agreed. There is no excuse. They just assume that fans will buy anything with "Animal Crossing" on it, no matter how empty or lackluster the games are. And if we keep proving them right, we'll only keep getting crap.


----------



## TheDuke55

Hsn97 said:


> This has always been my argument to anyone defending the ACNH development team. I get that times are tough and covid messed things up. But Stardew is AMAZING! And there are many other games out there too with half the work force and budget of NH that are also amazing. Whereas NH falls flat on its face. What’s your excuse Nintendo?!


Their excuse is that they're too big to fail. We see it all the time with big named companies. They can take a loss that a small upstart company cannot risk. And I'm not just talking about indie-devs and their games, but anything. Like the amount of food wholesale grocers waste is nuts, but if a small grocery shop did that they wouldn't be able to sustain themselves.

For everyone recently commenting on the slow update churn and pandemic, I do believe that covid threw a wrench in their plans. But to what degree I don't know. Still even without covid, like you all had mentioned, they didn't even have holidays loaded. This isn't a mobile game so it should had came with those events already preloaded. There's no way they spent 4-3 years and all they had to show for it was their barebone launch.

They had delayed the game once by like a 1/2 year so I'm left wondering what they did in those 6 months. Every now and then, I also wonder if they got to a certain point, saw how crazy the sells were (partially due to covid) and figured they had made enough of a profit so as to not bother with the updates/schedule they had in place.


----------



## Faux

I wish the cafe was its own building, or they moved the statue/art gallery to the right. Asymmetrical upstairs ... aaaahhhh... it's bad enough I can't line an incline or bridge up with the door to the museum or Nooks, stop cursing me with this.  :[


----------



## xara

Faux said:


> I wish the cafe was its own building, or they moved the statue/art gallery to the right. Asymmetrical upstairs ... aaaahhhh... it's bad enough I can't line an incline or bridge up with the door to the museum or Nooks, stop cursing me with this.  :[



same! i’ve actually had a spot saved for the roost for months now, just in case it was a stand-alone building, so it lowkey kind of sucks that i’ll have to figure out a new plan for that spot, especially since a big design idea that i have for my island would’ve worked better if it was it’s own building. oh well.


----------



## cocoacat

I feel bad for Isabelle and Tom Nook being in Resident Services 24 hours a day. It's not very immersive. Where does Isabelle supposedly live and watch tv and lose her socks? One thing that was nice about New Leaf was that there were shifts in the post office with sweet Pelly during the day and sassy Phyllis at night. Maybe Digby could take over for Isabelle at night and Tom Nook come running in a night cap and bunny slippers during late night visits.


----------



## Coolio15

I REALLY hope that KK will relocate to the Roost after this next update and hopefully won't hold my villagers hostage from me when I'm trying to give them their gifts. My gift backlog is big enough right now.


----------



## psiJordan

Of course it’s super cute that villagers use microphones to sing when they’re near a stereo, but I think it would be better if their voices were louder and had an echo because of the microphone


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I need to say something about the villagers and the way they are programmed. Like I seen my villagers do their daily exercise in front of buildings, sometimes they walk in place when objects or fences are around,  and also they tend to block your way when you're trying to terraform. Everytime they do this I find myself having to push them to the beach and dig holes around them, just so they would not get in my way. Its not something I want to do, but when my villagers keep doing that it gets me really annoyed.


----------



## Orius

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay I need to say something about the villagers and the way they are programmed. Like I seen my villagers do their daily exercise in front of buildings, sometimes they walk in place when objects or fences are around,  and also they tend to block your way when you're trying to terraform. Everytime they do this I find myself having to push them to the beach and dig holes around them, just so they would not get in my way. Its not something I want to do, but when my villagers keep doing that it gets me really annoyed.


_"Get out of my way, T-Bone! I'm trying to enter the Resident Services building! You know? Only one of the most important buildings which you are standing in the main door of?! Like how do you lump your big arse specifically on THAT one square in front of the door? Just how?"_

Yeah. I agree.

My petty complaint for the day is much more trivial... I wish you could rotate houses, the direction which they face. Would open up a lot more design layout possibilities, not to mention it would save a lot more space. I can't position one house in front of the other because it would look awkward, whereas if they're facing each other, I could place two houses per 12-15 squares, and there would still be enough space for you to walk comfortably.


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is like an Animal Crossing Logic but why do villagers seem to teleport so quickly to their homes the moment after you see them in the shop and then they just for some reason go back to their home quickly? Like for example I was in the Nook Cranny's Shop buying furniture and I saw Tia. I mean no big deal she is just doing her usual shopping, then all of a sudden I leave the shop and then go by the villagers homes and she all of a sudden back inside. What did she do use a teleportation device to make her leave the shop and go back to inside her home? It just makes no logical sense to me.


----------



## inazuma

when they say the game about decorating and customizing but we need to still suffer with simple panels and lack of furniture- also "every island has their own native color" like yes i trade a lot here but sometimes im too lazy to do them... in new leaf, i feel happy just going to the nooks looking at new furniture and feels like "wow? this exist???" i know i know i talk about furniture too much, ehe. i really miss sitting on a rock too, villagers going to houses, villager requesting weird things like fruits, diving animal, and its cute how they have dialogue about the item they want to buy from us. example sylvia talking about the trend of laptop windows and stuff and talking how she want to buy my laptop. also! the way they can buy furniture with us encouraging them, flea markets, like when we get money more than the item worth hahaha lol also them going to my house, perfect fruits, and i also miss the ball from acgc!!! i love playing it with my neighbours loll i just want the ball in game to be kicked like that whyyy??? why i cant??? also stuff like villager conversations. weird and silly but also funny!!! in new leaf or game cube, theres like so much to do and i will never get bored lol. end of this super long rant.


----------



## bcmii

TheDuke55 said:


> Their excuse is that they're too big to fail. We see it all the time with big named companies. They can take a loss that a small upstart company cannot risk. And I'm not just talking about indie-devs and their games, but anything. Like the amount of food wholesale grocers waste is nuts, but if a small grocery shop did that they wouldn't be able to sustain themselves.
> 
> For everyone recently commenting on the slow update churn and pandemic, I do believe that covid threw a wrench in their plans. But to what degree I don't know. Still even without covid, like you all had mentioned, they didn't even have holidays loaded. This isn't a mobile game so it should had came with those events already preloaded. There's no way they spent 4-3 years and all they had to show for it was their barebone launch.
> 
> They had delayed the game once by like a 1/2 year so I'm left wondering what they did in those 6 months. Every now and then, I also wonder if they got to a certain point, saw how crazy the sells were (partially due to covid) and figured they had made enough of a profit so as to not bother with the updates/schedule they had in place.



This!

At first, people were using COVID as an excuse as for why the base game was super lackluster and incomplete at launch. The only thing is: that excuse doesn't really hold up once you consider the actual timeline. The first COVID-related shutdowns in Japan happened in late February/Early March of 2020 (however, a nation-wide state of emergency wasn't declared in Japan until April 16th--it is very likely that Nintendo had been operating as normal up until this point). This was mere weeks before the game launch---I can say that development of the base game itself would have certainly been long-since finished by then; their focus was most likely on the marketing and distribution at that point.

Long story short: Using COVID as an excuse for why we were handed a barren, lackluster, and unfinished base game doesn't add up with the production timeline. As you said, we can ONLY wonder what was going on during that 1/2 year extension they gave themselves. In fact, I wonder what was going on throughout the entire duration of this game's production...it was to the point they gave themselves a huge extension and still ended up with a blatantly unfinished and haphazardly thrown together game.

That being said, I could see COVID being a valid excuse for the bare-minimum updates...IF it weren't for the fact that there have been other games produced throughout 2020-2021 that have turned out amazing. Like they have the resources; it just seems like they felt no need to put in the effort once they saw that the game was basically a free money-printer.


----------



## Speeny

I'm sure this has been mentioned, but: *having to go by the criteria of what the island evaluation wants you to do in order to get a 5 star rating. *

Specifically referring to planting an abundance of flowers. I personally find that having too many flowers can make your island look a bit repetitive in a sense. You could always just have one dedicated area to plant them in, but you're still being forced to make use of them. 

Another one would be: *"Drop Item" is the first option when I either go to take medicine or want to eat an apple.* Gets annoying when I click the first option out of habit and have to pick them up again. Not a major flaw though.


----------



## TheDuke55

bcmii said:


> That being said, I could see COVID being a valid excuse for the bare-minimum updates...IF it weren't for the fact that there have been other games produced throughout 2020-2021 that have turned out amazing. Like they have the resources; it just seems like they felt no need to put in the effort once they saw that the game was basically a free money-printer.


Yup pretty much what I said. I know we are getting Brewster back now and possibly more and that Doug Bowser made an announcement a few months back about 'exciting new stuff' coming NH's way. Still the pessimist in me feels that was a kneejerk reaction to the backlash they started to get in around the time when we got the May-Day update where everything was pretty much the same. So part of me wonders if they realized they needed to do more and started going back to the chalkboard.

The only problem with this is when they do decide to churn out the next AC installment, people will remember how poorly content was handled. I mean don't get me wrong, some of the content they did add was cool at face value, like hairstyles, new emotions, handheld frozen-pops, ect. But it didn't have the majority running back to the game. To me, the fact that some of the content (that should had been base game since villagers were doing it all since day 1) was so hyped up by the community shows how starved for content we are.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

WHY can I pick all the flowers EXCEPT for the Jacob’s ladder?! I want it in a vase!!!!


----------



## Orius

Entering Dodo Code is a pain, especially if you mistyped even a single letter/digit - you have to start all over again! Sigh.

Second complaint: reactions. It's also a pain to get a villager to stand still long enough to flash a reaction at them, let alone a reaction they have just gifted you, making you want to show off your reaction to them.

I saw a Reddit post where there's this autistic player who's compelled to show reactions to the villagers everytime he interacts with them. Man, he's sure got a tough time thanks to this poor design.


----------



## Jessi

I hate that you get other peoples villagers from other islands. I honestly wouldn't mind it too much if they didn't come with everything they were gifted. Now it takes away the joy I want to just see who I get with the empty plot. I wish there was a way you can opt out of it


----------



## Orius

Having traded and performing giveaways for a number of forum members... I've realized how awkward chatting in the game remains. Just trying to type and chat, even while using the phone app... man. It's kinda clunky. lol Me just standing there, not saying anything when I'm actually trying to type on my phone as fast as I can.


----------



## VanitasFan26

OriusPrime said:


> Having traded and performing giveaways for a number of forum members... I've realized how awkward chatting in the game remains. Just trying to type and chat, even while using the phone app... man. It's kinda clunky. lol Me just standing there, not saying anything when I'm actually trying to type on my phone as fast as I can.


They probably expected everyone to use the Switch Online App that does let you have a keyboard you can use on your phone to type in the game, but for me I just use a USB keyboard that I plug into my Switch's USB port (Dock version) and it works just fine. Usually when I do trades I just say "hi" and then "ty" (means "thank you" for short) and then I leave. Its pretty simple. Anyone who tries to force you to talk really is a bit demanding, because as an introvert like myself I don't like being around so many people.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2021



Jessi said:


> I hate that you get other peoples villagers from other islands. I honestly wouldn't mind it too much if they didn't come with everything they were gifted. Now it takes away the joy I want to just see who I get with the empty plot. I wish there was a way you can opt out of it


Oh man I still remember that I had my plot auto filled and Zell moved in and my goodness his home was full of bugs and fish. I Just had to use an amiibo and kick him out. I told myself "Never let the plot auto fill again"


----------



## Orius

I was planning to get another villager to move in, so I sold my land and TADA, a random villager moved in the next day before I could make a move. Guess I should've sold that plot of land at the last minute, and now I have Gonzo the cranky koala on my island! Cranky! Guess what I'm feeling right now? Welp, at least he'd be a good fit for my personality, huh? Sigh.


----------



## TheDuke55

I don't know if I will get a lot of hate for this and I am sorry if it does upset anyone, but this game feels like it's been stuck in early access for a year and half.



OriusPrime said:


> Having traded and performing giveaways for a number of forum members... I've realized how awkward chatting in the game remains. Just trying to type and chat, even while using the phone app... man. It's kinda clunky. lol Me just standing there, not saying anything when I'm actually trying to type on my phone as fast as I can.


Someone just gave me their old smart phone. Kind of outdated, but looking forward to actually typing a bit faster. Does talking in the phone not work for the game? Like it won't pick up the words?


----------



## Orius

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't know if I will get a lot of hate for this and I am sorry if it does upset anyone, but this game feels like it's been stuck in early access for a year and half.


It's the unspoken complaint people try not to bring up too often, but yeah, I agree. At least they're bringing Brewster in... something they should've done from Day 1.

I hate Day 1 patches, and this is more like a Year 1 Patch.


----------



## TheDuke55

OriusPrime said:


> It's the unspoken complaint people try not to bring up too often, but yeah, I agree. At least they're bringing Brewster in... something they should've done from Day 1.
> 
> I hate Day 1 patches, and this is more like a Year 1 Patch.


I am glad it is finally coming rather than never. But it kind of sucks for people that bought the game day 1 or early and are now gone from the scene. Or those still patiently waiting as they already experienced the game and are just waiting for what-ifs and updates to come. I would had loved to experience everything when the game was new to me. Experiencing all these updates now will still be nice, but it just won't be the same.  I would had probably waited had I known this was the state of the game.

It's like not being able to enjoy Christmas as a kid on the day of, but instead having it a week later. It's just not the same.

Don't get me wrong. I am awaiting the direct and hope for the best and will def boot the game up more than I have been for the past few months.


----------



## peachsaucekitty

i don't like how the player character runs. lmao
also, the animalese in this game, i absolutely hate listening to. i don't know what it is but i hate it sooo much xd


----------



## Orius

TheDuke55 said:


> I am glad it is finally coming rather than never. But it kind of sucks for people that bought the game day 1 or early and are now gone from the scene. Or those still patiently waiting as they already experienced the game and are just waiting for what-ifs and updates to come. I would had loved to experience everything when the game was new to me. Experiencing all these updates now will still be nice, but it just won't be the same.  I would had probably waited had I known this was the state of the game.
> 
> It's like not being able to enjoy Christmas as a kid on the day of, but instead having it a week later. It's just not the same.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I am awaiting the direct and hope for the best and will def boot the game up more than I have been for the past few months.


Good thing I bought this game late, I guess. Not so good for those who've waited since Day 1, but still. Can't believe my tardiness in trend-following comes in handy... lol

Welp, I'm sure there are still a bunch of stuff I don't know of (from previous AC games) that haven't been brought in, so there's that. I mean, New Leaf is still clearly a different game than NH, having a whole town you could upgrade instead of just one island.

Also, when are we going to bring in Dr. Shrunk and his lame jokes?


----------



## bcmii

TheDuke55 said:


> To me, the fact that some of the content (that should had been base game since villagers were doing it all since day 1) was so hyped up by the community shows how starved for content we are.



That's another thing that I've noticed with the community. Like I'm glad that they can find things to be excited about, but a lot of the so-called "new" stuff that gets hyped up and treated as "game changing" is just the barebones basics from previous installments. The first example of this that pops into my mind is when bushes and diving were added. Despite being an old feature that was in New Leaf's base game, it was treated as being "revolutionary" or whatever when it was added to New Horizons. Same goes with Brewster.

Like you said, so much of the so-called "new" stuff is just the basics from previous installments that should have been in the base game on day 1. I guess it's too much to ask for ACTUAL new content instead of being drip fed the barebone basics from past installments that should've already been there.

I'll be pleasantly surprised if we get some genuinely new content in the direct, but I am honestly expecting it to mostly be a rehash of stuff we've seen before. And while I am glad that stuff is FINALLY getting added, I can't help but find it a bit disappointing that we're 1.5 yr in and STILL barely even getting the barebones basics.


----------



## TheDuke55

@bcmii Even when it wasn't stuff from previous games (the carp banner) I still felt like it was way overhyped since it was really the only new thing from that month.


----------



## Jessi

I seem to have such bad luck with Celeste


----------



## Beanz

i hate how in the beginning of the game when tom nook makes you put down plots after you invite villagers to your island that you can’t move their plots right away. i just put down a plot and realized that it was slightly above the other which is annoying


----------



## CanuckChick

Jessi said:


> I seem to have such bad luck with Celeste


@Jessi I was so confused when I played in April last year and my friends had so many meteor showers & she's practically on their island every week and very rarely on mine.  Then I finally did my weather seed calculation on the meteonook app and found out I wasn't crazy, ALL my heavy meteor showers were scheduled from Sept 2020-Feb 2021!  

I got all my Celeste diys already from friends' islands & via turnip exchange but it does help knowing when your shooting stars will happen.

I think I got Redd a lot in exchange lol.  Others complained of not seeing him and he shows up pretty regularly on my island.  Things are def not equal in NH unlike in previous games where everyone got an equal chance of shooting stars!


----------



## bebebese

I made a bunch of pumpkin stools thinking I could put the little candy baskets on top of them like with ordinary stools


----------



## Orius

I hate that they removed the white picket fence from the ACNH trailer:







Now I can't make my ideal white picket America-themed island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

OriusPrime said:


> I hate that they removed the white picket fence from the ACNH trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't make my ideal white picket America-themed island.


That still bugs me. How can they show a trailer that has white fences and yet in the final game they are nowhere to be found? I swear they better add Fence Customization to this game soon.


----------



## Kg1595

RoxasFan20 said:


> That still bugs me. How can they show a trailer that has white fences and yet in the final game they are nowhere to be found? I swear they better add Fence Customization to this game soon.



That and when they were asked why the white picket fence was in the trailer and not the actual game, Nintendo made up a lame excuse that the white fence was a placeholder color and not ever intended to be in the game.  Really?  Really?


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> I am glad it is finally coming rather than never. But it kind of sucks for people that bought the game day 1 or early and are now gone from the scene. Or those still patiently waiting as they already experienced the game and are just waiting for what-ifs and updates to come. I would had loved to experience everything when the game was new to me. Experiencing all these updates now will still be nice, but it just won't be the same.  I would had probably waited had I known this was the state of the game.
> 
> It's like not being able to enjoy Christmas as a kid on the day of, but instead having it a week later. It's just not the same.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I am awaiting the direct and hope for the best and will def boot the game up more than I have been for the past few months.


I dont mean to offend anyone and I dont think its bad content at all that people want.
But I do find it somewhat funny that that content that I have always found the most expendable and kinda worthless, like brewster, stuff I never cared about and found boring. Stuff that apparently I agree with the developers on, is these huge things that should have been in the game at the start.

For me, its as small as the grass being a slightly different shade of green than other games and being upset over it.

I found brewster fun for all of 1 week before.
Considering he only ever gave 2 minutes tops of content. That's 14 minutes of fun in the whole game.
He was empty content for me.
I did not and have not cared he was not in this game.

I look forward to my 14 minutes of fun when the patch comes but yeah.
Empty content.

So I just find it funny that its a big deal for some.

But as for the updates. 
I do think its a shame.
I think this game will go down as a not so great entry in the series.
Not because its not so great. Its the best animal crossing game ever made.
But people who played at the start and then quit, won't have seen all the updates and won't know just how great it is


----------



## TheDuke55

@Moritz It's fine that you don't like Brewster. But many of us will get more mileage out of his addition, the cafe, and whatever else may be in the direct then what they have been giving us. I can't say I got a lot of mileage from the carp banner, the held items from August, the hairstyles, extra emotions, ect. All of that stuff was fluff and padding. At least now they are finally giving us solid content.

New Horizons could had been the best game they ever conceived so far, but they handled its release and content/updates so poorly. I honestly still am on the fence whether they just couldn't get the content out in time due to constraints/covid or if they realized they needed to do more when the fans became so divided by 50/50 or more.

I can safely say that out of all the mainline AC games, this one has had the most divide I have ever seen. And for good reason. I would love for this game to succeed and become the best one they have to date, but to many of us it is not quite there yet.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> I dont mean to offend anyone and I dont think its bad content at all that people want.
> But I do find it somewhat funny that that content that I have always found the most expendable and kinda worthless, like brewster, stuff I never cared about and found boring. Stuff that apparently I agree with the developers on, is these huge things that should have been in the game at the start.
> 
> For me, its as small as the grass being a slightly different shade of green than other games and being upset over it.
> 
> I found brewster fun for all of 1 week before.
> Considering he only ever gave 2 minutes tops of content. That's 14 minutes of fun in the whole game.
> He was empty content for me.
> I did not and have not cared he was not in this game.
> 
> I look forward to my 14 minutes of fun when the patch comes but yeah.
> Empty content.
> 
> So I just find it funny that its a big deal for some.
> 
> But as for the updates.
> I do think its a shame.
> I think this game will go down as a not so great entry in the series.
> Not because its not so great. Its the best animal crossing game ever made.
> But people who played at the start and then quit, won't have seen all the updates and won't know just how great it is


I know you may not think about it too much but, just try to understand. When you been playing this game for so long and you've done everything there is to do you have to ask yourself "Why am I still playing this game?" This is one of the reasons why I took a huge break last year from this game because I know that I tried to force myself to enjoy the game, despite everything being mostly the same from last year. I learned that it wasn't worth it and I took another break just so this game would get a big update and when the The Roost update was announced I was really excited that it happened.

Also keep in mind they said "More" so that means that its not just The Roost and Brewster that they will talk about, but they will talk about what will they will do with the game going forward. 2021 has been a slow year because all the updates we've gotten was just seasonal items and minor updates to events we've played in the past. I know you may not see it that way, but for the vast majority of people see it so. So its a good thing that they are finally giving a big update that will hopefully bring back those people who quit on the game.

Finally, its important to keep in mind that Nintendo can be unpredictable sometimes. They may announce things that could be out of surprise or out of nowhere in a way could benefit the game going forward. I don't always believe rumors, leaks, and speculations so I take them with a grain of salt and go in with a open mind just so I won't be disappointed. I too want something more than the The Roost, something that will make the game a lot better going forward.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> I know you may not think about it too much but, just try to understand. When you been playing this game for so long and you've done everything there is to do you have to ask yourself "Why am I still playing this game?" This is one of the reasons why I took a huge break last year from this game because I know that I tried to force myself to enjoy the game, despite everything being mostly the same from last year. I learned that it wasn't worth it and I took another break just so this game would get a big update and when the The Roost update was announced I was really excited that it happened.
> 
> Also keep in mind they said "More" so that means that its not just The Roost and Brewster that they will talk about, but they will talk about what will they will do with the game going forward. 2021 has been a slow year because all the updates we've gotten was just seasonal items and minor updates to events we've played in the past. I know you may not see it that way, but for the vast majority of people see it so. So its a good thing that they are finally giving a big update that will hopefully bring back those people who quit on the game.
> 
> Finally, its important to keep in mind that Nintendo can be unpredictable sometimes. They may announce things that could be out of surprise or out of nowhere in a way could benefit the game going forward. I don't always believe rumors, leaks, and speculations so I take them with a grain of salt and go in with a open mind just so I won't be disappointed. I too want something more than the The Roost, something that will make the game a lot better going forward.


For the if and why I still play part, I just have to think of any other game, that's not an mmo I pay monthly for.
I've not played a single game that's not animal crossing for more than a month.
Even if I played it for hours every day that month.

I think its completely unfair to expect a company to make a game that lasts more than a year of fun and excitement.

Also, you have no statistics at all to say the vast majority. You just mean that you've seen people want more. And of course they do.
Its why the pop growing fans got wild world, then city folk, and new leaf, and then new horizons.
Every fan of every game wishes they had more.

But for those of us who lasted a year with this game. The year was a blessing. And frankly if we got a year of fun. We should have paid more for it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> For the if and why I still play part, I just have to think of any other game, that's not an mmo I pay monthly for.
> I've not played a single game that's not animal crossing for more than a month.
> Even if I played it for hours every day that month.
> 
> I think its completely unfair to expect a company to make a game that lasts more than a year of fun and excitement.
> 
> Also, you have no statistics at all to say the vast majority. You just mean that you've seen people want more. And of course they do.
> Its why the pop growing fans got wild world, then city folk, and new leaf, and then new horizons.
> Every fan of every game wishes they had more.
> 
> But for those of us who lasted a year with this game. The year was a blessing. And frankly if we got a year of fun. We should have paid more for it.


To each their own I guess, but just so you know that the game needs to keep being updated with new stuff to do and to keep it refreshing. I don't want to come back to this game experiencing the same stuff, I just want there to be more stuff to do that doesn't make me feel the need to keep coming back every often. That is why I am taking a break from the game for the 10th time.

I know you love this game and I am not trying to tell you to think a certain way, please don't misunderstand, but know this the game has gotten stale throughout the year and I know you are not interest in The Roost but most people are. I don't want to start another argument, but my point still stands. The game needs to have a reason for those who stopped playing the game and want to experience something new.


----------



## azurill

This has always bugged me. We can pick up a fully grown tree with a shovel so why can’t we pick up a rock. I love that we can have them spawn somewhere else but it would be easier if I could just pick the rock up instead of breaking it.


----------



## Shawna

Why can we only buy one piece of candy per day?! -.-


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I wish when I was island hopping to find a smug villager I didn’t get repeats of villagers I’ve already seen on previous mystery islands. I got Fauna and Zucker twice and while I love both they just weren’t what I was looking for. And on top of that I didn’t even run into any smug villagers even though I hopped 11 times


----------



## machina

I hate that we can't flip/reflect custom designs. makes designing custom paths way more annoying than it needs to be lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shawna said:


> Why can we only buy one piece of candy per day?! -.-


Solution. Add Residents to your island and when you play as them you can get multiple Candy. Also if you visit someone else's island you can get another piece of candy. I do it all the time I have a lot of candy in storage.


----------



## bcmii

Moritz said:


> We should have paid more for it.



Um...I think we're just going to have to agree to disagree here. That's a big no from me.


----------



## Feraligator

I won't have seen green grass for the entirety of this year since I haven't played since February lol


----------



## Jessi

Why does acorns and pine cones seem to hard to get?


----------



## Orius

RoxasFan20 said:


> To each their own I guess, but just so you know that the game needs to keep being updated with new stuff to do and to keep it refreshing. I don't want to come back to this game experiencing the same stuff, I just want there to be more stuff to do that doesn't make me feel the need to keep coming back every often. That is why I am taking a break from the game for the 10th time.
> 
> I know you love this game and I am not trying to tell you to think a certain way, please don't misunderstand, but know this the game has gotten stale throughout the year and I know you are not interest in The Roost but most people are. I don't want to start another argument, but my point still stands. The game needs to have a reason for those who stopped playing the game and want to experience something new.


Also, I haven't played New Leaf, so thank god for Brewster, because I never got to experience the café at all! lol Plus, getting to discover new flavors of coffee everyday? Heck to the yeah. That's not boring at all. lol To each their own indeed. It's a slice-of-life game with slice-of-life stuff like discovering flavors of caffeine and learning new stuff about bugs from Blathers and discovering some new piece of dialogue from your favorite villager; the little things and all. So I do find it strange that a complaint about this kind of stuff would be "boring" of all descriptions, 'coz it's supposed to be that kind of game. I'm someone who can be pragmatic and doesn't care for pointless stuff sometimes, but I came into Animal Crossing specifically because I enjoy that kind of relaxing pointlessness where you just have fun over unimportant things (rather than just stress over winning prizes and competitive stuff like that).

Anyway, getting off-topic.

Petty complaint of the day: I hate roaches. I just love how Nintendo must've knew players would exploit the time-travel/moving out technique, and so had roaches appear 30 days after you don't play, the same amount of days that guarantee 100% chance of villagers having thought bubbles about moving out...


----------



## bcmii

So, with this new update, I just thought of something petty to add, haha.

I know that I've spoken about this on another thread already, but I feel like Kapp'n's tours are a bit redundant considering we already have a nearly identical feature. Like, I love Kapp'n and I am SO excited to see him again. It's just that when they were explaining the tours, I was like why didn't they just tack this on as a selectable option as part of the original mystery tour feature? It seems a bit convoluted and confusing to split them into two separate features, when they are essentially the EXACT same thing with only minor differences.

Oh well, at least we get to see Kapp'n again!


----------



## DJStarstryker

My complaint is I'm still annoyed at Nintendo that they still haven't made a cart checkout system for the shops, but especially for Able Sisters. I seriously doubt it is included in the upcoming update so I feel it's fair to complain about!

I also hate that we can only order 5 items from the catalog per day, and that the items available in the Special Goods section of the Nook Shopping app counts against that.


----------



## bcmii

DJStarstryker said:


> My complaint is I'm still annoyed at Nintendo that they still haven't made a cart checkout system for the shops, but especially for Able Sisters. I seriously doubt it is included in the upcoming update so I feel it's fair to complain about!
> 
> I also hate that we can only order 5 items from the catalog per day, and that the items available in the Special Goods section of the Nook Shopping app counts against that.



Ooh! I've never thought about that! That would be an amazing!


----------



## KayDee

bcmii said:


> So, with this new update, I just thought of something petty to add, haha.
> 
> I know that I've spoken about this on another thread already, but I feel like Kapp'n's tours are a bit redundant considering we already have a nearly identical feature. Like, I love Kapp'n and I am SO excited to see him again. It's just that when they were explaining the tours, I was like why didn't they just tack this on as a selectable option as part of the original mystery tour feature? It seems a bit convoluted and confusing to split them into two separate features, when they are essentially the EXACT same thing with only minor differences.
> 
> Oh well, at least we get to see Kapp'n again!


I’m hoping there’s more to it because if it’s just getting islands with different seasons or time of day, it’s pretty underwhelming. I’m thinking this is why they patched out the special islands from last year like the hybrid flower islands. The update will probably switch all the special islands to Kapp’n and then the old mystery islands will now contain just villagers looking for a home.


----------



## Mad Aly

bcmii said:


> So, with this new update, I just thought of something petty to add, haha.
> 
> I know that I've spoken about this on another thread already, but I feel like Kapp'n's tours are a bit redundant considering we already have a nearly identical feature. Like, I love Kapp'n and I am SO excited to see him again. It's just that when they were explaining the tours, I was like why didn't they just tack this on as a selectable option as part of the original mystery tour feature? It seems a bit convoluted and confusing to split them into two separate features, when they are essentially the EXACT same thing with only minor differences.
> 
> Oh well, at least we get to see Kapp'n again!


Yeah, I was a bit underwhelmed with Kapp'n as well. But I've seen a few people mention the possibility of mini games and other multiplayer activities being added to those islands later in a 'minor' update, most likely in the summer. Of course, that's only mere speculation, but I could definitely see it happening!


----------



## Mad Aly

My 'petty complaint' is that November 5th is too far away...  (Of course, I know that the wait will be beyond worth it for this update! I'm just impatient, lol... )


----------



## Lauryn

I miss Gracie Grace and i want to have designer furniture sets


----------



## Khaelis

Heck Timmy and Tommy for not giving me the island layout I want on the first attempt.


----------



## Crowsie

I actually kinda miss flowers dying if you run over them. Sure, you ran the risk of losing valuable hybrids, but stomping your big clumsy feet through the garden was a great way to get rid of a bunch of flowers without having to put them in your inventory.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I’m still kind of surprised Katie wasn’t implemented in ACNH and still kinda bummed about it. For the mere fact it was one of the only reasons I interacted with people in NL and it would add to the “connectedness” they seemed to have been going for with ACNH.
It’s not that big of a deal but man I liked Katie a lot.


----------



## Livia

I'm annoyed about Kapp'n coming to the game. The pier was my favorite spot to watch fireworks and meteor showers. Now Kapp'n will ruin it with his boat and I'll have to find a new spot and move my pier decorations somewhere else.


----------



## Fey

I’m really, like _*really*_, happy about getting more and new villagers, but I’m annoyed that that’s just yet another thing not included in the guide book now.

I get it, we should’ve known since they did say the game would have updates and additions. It’s still irritating though, especially because the book came out so late that it was already out-of-date by the time I finally got it!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021



Livia said:


> I'm annoyed about Kapp'n coming to the game. The pier was my favorite spot to watch fireworks and meteor showers. Now Kapp'n will ruin it with his boat and I'll have to find a new spot and move my pier decorations somewhere else.



This is a hilarious petty complaint. I kind of want you to take a pic with him in the background and you looking all grumpy!


----------



## Brookie

Fey said:


> I’m really, like _*really*_, happy about getting more and new villagers, but I’m annoyed that that’s just yet another thing not included in the guide book now.
> 
> I get it, we should’ve known since they did say the game would have updates and additions. It’s still irritating though, especially because the book came out so late that it was already out-of-date by the time I finally got it!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious petty complaint. I kind of want you to take a pic with him in the background and you looking all grumpy!



I'm considering making my own PDF guidebook with Canva.com or another graphic design software/tool, using various sources online. It will be complete with fan-made resources as well: MeteoNook, 3D Planner, turnip exchange, Nookazon. Would you like me to notify you when I come out with the first part?


----------



## Fey

Brookie said:


> I'm considering making my own PDF guidebook with Canva.com or another graphic design software/tool, using various sources online. It will be complete with fan-made resources as well: MeteoNook, 3D Planner, turnip exchange, Nookazon. Would you like me to notify you when I come out with the first part?



I would absolutely love that ♥
Please do let me know, especially if there’s anything I can help with. I’m a pretty good editor, so I could help proofread if you’re looking for people!


----------



## EtchaSketch

Moritz said:


> …
> I think its completely unfair to expect a company to make a game that lasts more than a year of fun and excitement.
> …
> But for those of us who lasted a year with this game. The year was a blessing. And frankly if we got a year of fun. We should have paid more for it.


The game should have been $20 and then $20 dlc. The entire series doesn’t have much content to begin with. Sandbox games in general are WAY cheaper than $60, with more content, honestly we’re just paying for the brand and nostalgia at this point. Not saying I don’t love this game, but definitely shouldn’t pay more nor do I agree with its price as of now.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

EtchaSketch said:


> The game should have been $20 and then $20 dlc. The entire series doesn’t have much content to begin with. Sandbox games in general are WAY cheaper than $60, with more content, honestly we’re just paying for the brand and nostalgia at this point. Not saying I don’t love this game, but definitely shouldn’t pay more nor do I agree with its price as of now.



I know myself, one of my irritations with NH was the price point and the lack of content/promises being carried out.. or just the flaw of poor expectation I created myself. 

Either way, I do think $60 was steep before. After this update, I think the $60 is "ok" because well, it has Nintendo slapped on it which makes the price go up.I think $25 for DLC is fair from what I've seen in the trailer.
I think $30 would have been fair for NH prior to this last upcoming November update. $20 at launch in 2020 since they had missing holidays because to me, that version of the game was more like early access than a game that was getting "free updates". I don't care about the locking and unlocking of holiday stuff, I feel like that was a poor excuse to make holidays seem like something it isn't.


----------



## bcmii

EtchaSketch said:


> The game should have been $20 and then $20 dlc. The entire series doesn’t have much content to begin with. Sandbox games in general are WAY cheaper than $60, with more content, honestly we’re just paying for the brand and nostalgia at this point. Not saying I don’t love this game, but definitely shouldn’t pay more nor do I agree with its price as of now.



This! I more or less agree with your take--I'd say maybe $40 would be a good price point? $60 was definitely too steep for the unfinished and lackluster product we got on launch day.

Also, I'm with you: as much as I love Nintendo and their games, I'm not going to glorify a multi-billion dollar corporation to the point of saying they deserve to take more of my money. The game is okay, but it is DEFINITELY not worth more than we payed.


----------



## Crowsie

Oh, I have another petty complaint.
The very hypocrisy of cicada shells. 

One of, if not the rarest 'bug' drops in the entire game with a paper-thin catching window.
Sells for 100 freaking bells.


----------



## Moritz

EtchaSketch said:


> The game should have been $20 and then $20 dlc. The entire series doesn’t have much content to begin with. Sandbox games in general are WAY cheaper than $60, with more content, honestly we’re just paying for the brand and nostalgia at this point. Not saying I don’t love this game, but definitely shouldn’t pay more nor do I agree with its price as of now.


In that case I believe breath of the wild should be 15, odyssey should be 10, and pokemon should be 5.

Because at my 1500 hours played on new horizons, and none of the others reaching 100 hours, I don't see how they could ever be deemed worth more than new horizons is.

Your take honestly baffles me.
20 is a joke if you don't think all other games in general should be slashed to that point


----------



## cocoacat

Why can't I interact with objects while in camera mode?  I hadn't noticed this before. Tried to make a short video playing an instrument without the UI and it's impossible.

I also really miss the short depth of field from the early days of the game.


----------



## EtchaSketch

Moritz said:


> In that case I believe breath of the wild should be 15, odyssey should be 10, and pokemon should be 5.
> 
> Because at my 1500 hours played on new horizons, and none of the others reaching 100 hours, I don't see how they could ever be deemed worth more than new horizons is.
> 
> Your take honestly baffles me.
> 20 is a joke if you don't think all other games in general should be slashed to that point


That’s where I think you’re incorrect. Odyssey and BOTW are games with tons of content, and are EXACTLY what was promised. Pokemon sword and shield wasn’t worth $60 before the DLC either. If you have 1000+ hours in a free to play game, is it all of the sudden worth $60?

All other game prices should not be slashed, I wouldn’t even consider New Horizons a game before this dlc. I don’t think the games in your example can be compared to NH, just because they’re by the same company.

New Horizons is fun, it’s cute, it gives me comfort and maybe a few hundred to thousand hours. But if that’s all it takes to make a GREAT game then the game devs of the world need to do some serious rebranding.


----------



## Moritz

EtchaSketch said:


> That’s where I think you’re incorrect. Odyssey and BOTW are games with tons of content, and are EXACTLY what was promised. Pokemon sword and shield wasn’t worth $60 before the DLC either. If you have 1000+ hours in a free to play game, is it all of the sudden worth $60?
> 
> All other game prices should not be slashed, I wouldn’t even consider New Horizons a game before this dlc. I don’t think the games in your example can be compared to NH, just because they’re by the same company.
> 
> New Horizons is fun, it’s cute, it gives me comfort and maybe a few hundred to thousand hours. But if that’s all it takes to make a GREAT game then the game devs of the world need to do some serious rebranding.


I just can't understand you at all here.
I honestly can't. Not even a little bit.
But its interesting to know that there are people out there who can say a game isn't good enough to count as a game but is good enough to willingly put 1000 hours into.


----------



## nocctea

For some reason, after a villager gives me a request and I talk to them again, the dialogue option to chat is gone! I like to talk to my villagers several times in a row, even after they give me a task, but in NH my villagers just ask me to finish up their request for them.. like noooo I wanna talk to you


----------



## chamsae

its probably been said multiple times but im a little sad that theres no catching beetles for money in acnh, it wa smy favourite thing to do in acnl and it was a great way to make bells. now im still lost about how to best earn bells in a fast way and catching scorpios and spiders etc seems so stressful to me i dont even want to try it T_T acnh is a lot more grinding in general and it feels more exhausting


----------



## nocctea

chamsae said:


> its probably been said multiple times but im a little sad that theres no catching beetles for money in acnh, it wa smy favourite thing to do in acnl and it was a great way to make bells. now im still lost about how to best earn bells in a fast way and catching scorpios and spiders etc seems so stressful to me i dont even want to try it T_T acnh is a lot more grinding in general and it feels more exhausting


Same! The tarantulas and scorpions are so scary  it sucks that Nintendo made them available all year round instead of just the summer cause now I'm afraid to play after 7pm


----------



## chamsae

nocctea said:


> Same! The tarantulas and scorpions are so scary  it sucks that Nintendo made them available all year round instead of just the summer cause now I'm afraid to play after 7pm


oh i didnt even know that, i only met a scorpio in the wild a few times but it was scaaaary TT


----------



## bcmii

Moritz said:


> I just can't understand you at all here.
> I honestly can't. Not even a little bit.
> But its interesting to know that there are people out there who can say a game isn't good enough to count as a game but is good enough to willingly put 1000 hours into.



I completely respect your opinion, but personally I think it's a matter of quality vs quantity. Sure a game may keep your attention for x number of hours, but does that necessarily attest to the quality of the game itself? I'd say that the terms "keeping someone's attention" and "high quality" are not synonymous. There are low quality free mobile games/apps that have kept people's attention for hundreds of hours---does that mean that people should have paid $60 for those too?

I guess I'm not entirely following your logic that quantity of hours should be the sole determiner in a game's monetary value and that we should have given Nintendo more money for this game?


----------



## Moritz

bcmii said:


> I completely respect your opinion, but personally I think it's a matter of quality vs quantity. Sure a game may keep your attention for x number of hours, but does that necessarily attest to the quality of the game itself? I'd say that the terms "keeping someone's attention" and "high quality" are not synonymous. There are low quality free mobile games/apps that have kept people's attention for hundreds of hours---does that mean that people should have paid $60 for those too?
> 
> I guess I'm not entirely following your logic that quantity of hours should be the sole determiner in a game's monetary value and that we should have given Nintendo more money for this game?


I mean when I own lots of other games on the switch but I chose to play animal crossing over all of them, because I find it more fun.
Its a quality and quantity thing.

I dont understand why someone would chose to put that much time into a game when they own others and can play the others at that moment in time, but don't. And then say its not good. So why chose to play it and not something else?

That's why I don't get it

The game is both good, and has longevity.
That's why I chose to play it over my other games.


----------



## bcmii

Moritz said:


> I mean when I own lots of other games on the switch but I chose to play animal crossing over all of them, because I find it more fun.
> Its a quality and quantity thing.
> 
> I dont understand why someone would chose to put that much time into a game when they own others and can play the others at that moment in time, but don't. And then say its not good. So why chose to play it and not something else?
> 
> That's why I don't get it
> 
> The game is both good, and has longevity.
> That's why I chose to play it over my other games.



Don't get me wrong, I don't think we're saying this game is BAD by any means (at least I'm not), we're just saying that the quality of gameplay hasn't exactly matched up to the price point. A game can still be good and at the same time, not be worth the price it was sold at. What we're saying is that NH is good, just not so good that we should have payed more for it. Nintendo is a multi-billion dollar corporation with plenty of resources; I think it is fair to have high expectations of quality from them. I think you may be misconstruing us as saying it's bad, which I don't think was any of our intentions.

I do respect your views, so I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree here.


----------



## LeAckerman

slightly unpopular opinion but i wish nintendo released this update way before instead of all the other updates cause after seeing the direct, it really showed how empty this game was since it released

also i wish we had an easier way to terraform,, i cannot tell you how many times i had to destory all my progress cause i counted the wrong amount of spaces


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

LeAckerman said:


> slightly unpopular opinion but i wish nintendo released this update way before instead of all the other updates cause after seeing the direct, it really showed how empty this game was since it released
> 
> also i wish we had an easier way to terraform,, i cannot tell you how many times i had to destory all my progress cause i counted the wrong amount of spaces


personally I felt like the terraforming process was purposefully drawn out. Like it would have been nice to have upgrades to knock or build up 2 tiles, 4 tiles, 6 tiles at a time.


----------



## Speeny

I wish clearing out old mail from the letterbox wasn’t as slow and tedious.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

No mini games were added. I want somthing to do on my game with people IRL that visit me. Also why couldnt they add more bugs, fish etc.


----------



## Speeny

LeAckerman said:


> slightly unpopular opinion but i wish nintendo released this update way before instead of all the other updates cause after seeing the direct, it really showed how empty this game was since it released
> 
> also i wish we had an easier way to terraform,, i cannot tell you how many times i had to destory all my progress cause i counted the wrong amount of spaces


In response to what you said about wishing the 2.0 update to be released sooner:

That’s the thing! Say for example if somebody wanted to play the game later down the line, having purchased a console and the game for the first time. Imagine, at this point Nintendo has moved on from the Switch and stopped supplying updates. The base game itself is unfortunately pretty barren. Obviously, this is not a big deal right now, but the replayability for people that want that…just isn’t there compared to older titles. This is my opinion at least, and I’ve addressed this several times.

In saying this though, most games now require downloads day one and are behind a wall of various updates as it is.


----------



## xara

nocctea said:


> Same! The tarantulas and scorpions are so scary  it sucks that Nintendo made them available all year round instead of just the summer cause now I'm afraid to play after 7pm



oh, i’m so glad i’m not the only one who feels this way! it’s so silly, but the tarantulas and scorpions genuinely scare me to the point where i don’t really play at night, and if i do, i refuse to be walking around with a net LOL. i’m not sure why nintendo made them year-round in this game, either; i definitely preferred when they were only around in the summertime aha. :’)


----------



## nocctea

xara said:


> oh, i’m so glad i’m not the only one who feels this way! it’s so silly, but the tarantulas and scorpions genuinely scare me to the point where i don’t really play at night, and if i do, i refuse to be walking around with a net LOL. i’m not sure why nintendo made them year-round in this game, either; i definitely preferred when they were only around in the summertime aha. :’)


Yayy someone else understands it! Maybe I'm arachnophobic, I dunno, I don't like getting chased in video games! When the game first came out and the spawn rates were higher I would get so nervous my heart would be _thumping _and I would get sweaty. luckily I've gotten a bit better, but I still have a hard time pulling my net out at night, too much risk


----------



## Orius

How the heck does a free-to-play game like Pocket Camp have something as cool as Scrapbook Memories (videos featuring adventures of villagers you invite to your camp), while New Horizons, a paid game, lacks such a feature?

Watching Densie's brilliantly animated Animal Crossing shorts on YouTube (that I've been posting recently), it just reminds me so much of Pocket Camp's Scrapbook Memories where villagers have their own adventures and activities they do by themselves, these mini-episodes showing their daily life. New Horizons could have greatly benefited from that and would've made daily life with our villagers much more meaningful (not to mention giving the NPCs like Isabelle more spotlights in these mini-episodes).

But alas, it is not so.


----------



## Crowsie

Orius said:


> How the heck does a free-to-play game like Pocket Camp have something as cool as Scrapbook Memories (videos featuring adventures of villagers you invite to your camp), while New Horizons, a paid game, lacks such a feature?


It's to compensate for the fact that PC is a glorified gacha dollhouse/virtual diorama builder and not a life and community sim. The scrapbook memories are adorable and def one of my favorite parts of the game, but they'd also be a huge ask given the mainline games have a much wider scope beyond collecting furniture and inviting animals to your (small, stationary) campsite. 

That, and I feel like mainline titles rely more on wants than needs. If they were to introduce a system like scrapbook memories to the next animal crossing, then they'd more than likely require certain villagers to fill the roles for said memories to even trigger. What if a scene you really like involves an animal you don't? You'd need that villager, or you'd be potentially locked out of that content. Going out of your way to get said villager to move in would require you do to things you wouldn't want to. See what I'm getting at? 

I want the animals to feel more alive and less like cutesy automatons as well, but wishing NH was more like Pocket Camp ain't it.


----------



## Orius

Crowsie said:


> That, and I feel like mainline titles rely more on wants than needs. If they were to introduce a system like scrapbook memories to the next animal crossing, then they'd more than likely require certain villagers to fill the roles for said memories to even trigger. What if a scene you really like involves an animal you don't? You'd need that villager, or you'd be potentially locked out of that content. Going out of your way to get said villager to move in would require you do to things you wouldn't want to. See what I'm getting at?


I get your point, but there are ways to get around it, like letting players invite any villager that's in that scene to trigger the memory, not specific villagers within that memory that you might not like. There are always workarounds to such things if Nintendo really wants to implement it.

And besides, who says it has to be inviting villagers to trigger it? There are ways to improve upon older features, and they could make it such that these memories are unlocked based on your friendship level with the villager (kinda like Villager Photos, but far less superficial; I mean, a piece of wooden frame with their face on it? Really?).


----------



## Mutti

Why do we need a town hall announcement every morning? When 80% of the time there is no news…


----------



## JKDOS

nocctea said:


> Same! The tarantulas and scorpions are so scary  it sucks that Nintendo made them available all year round instead of just the summer cause now I'm afraid to play after 7pm



Both are harmless unless you're holding a net. No need to be scared


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is something I realized. When you transfer to a new island why do the NPCs and villagers act like you don't know how to do stuff? I just got done transferring my user from Destiny to Spiral and the NPCs act like I don't know how stuff works and the villagers act like they haven't seen me before despite me visiting the island. I swear its like these villagers and NPCs have memory loss the moment you transfer your Resident to a new island while still keeping your home and all the stuff you had before.


----------



## nocctea

Mutti said:


> Why do we need a town hall announcement every morning? When 80% of the time there is no news…


Ikr we have the bulletin board and Isabelle's announcements and neither of them ever seem to have news? No weather updates? No announcing visitors? So weird



JKDOS said:


> Both are harmless unless you're holding a net. No need to be scared


I know they don't hurt you they just look so creepy, and I'm constantly worried if I pull out my net to catch a bug a scorpion or tarantula's gonna come charging out at me :/

Also just started my new island and I'm already getting repeat diys..  and they're diys from the tutorial packs! Why couldn't they just only give us new diys, it's frustrating getting repeats but even more annoying when it's the bonfire or simple crafting table diy


----------



## chamsae

i have so many issues with coop as a whole..... i hate how long and repetitive the dialogue at the airport is,that we cant backtrack - if you misclick and choose the wrong option you have to Start. The. Dialogue. Over, that whenever someone new joins or leaves everyone has to stop and watch the loading screen for what feels like an eternity, that still to this day if someone leaves through - instead of the airport theres a chance that everyone will crash and lose their last save/picked up and catalogued items, that theres no queue system or at least something that would make joining crowded islands more smooth rather than just mashing the a button until you hit the perfect moment..... its all SO outdated and tedious and it takes longer than most modern games take to load.


----------



## VanitasFan26

chamsae said:


> i have so many issues with coop as a whole..... i hate how long and repetitive the dialogue at the airport is,that we cant backtrack - if you misclick and choose the wrong option you have to Start. The. Dialogue. Over, that whenever someone new joins or leaves everyone has to stop and watch the loading screen for what feels like an eternity, that still to this day if someone leaves through - instead of the airport theres a chance that everyone will crash and lose their last save/picked up and catalogued items, that theres no queue system or at least something that would make joining crowded islands more smooth rather than just mashing the a button until you hit the perfect moment..... its all SO outdated and tedious and it takes longer than most modern games take to load.


You know now that I was able to test Local Play Online for the first time after buying a 2nd copy of the game, it just feels too similar to online play. There is nothing really different. I mean sure with online play you have to enter the dodo code to visit someone or just having to visit your friends island, but with local play online its instant. I don't have to worry about orville asking me the same questions of "Where do I want to fly" or "Fly by dodo code or friends?" It just goes straight to the island I wanna go and it saves so much time and its a lot faster than using online play. 

You are right it is so outdated and long of how long it takes to fly to islands because everyone has to stop what they are doing and are forced to what who is flying in. I don't know if the 2.0 update will fix this, but they really need to improve it because its one of the reasons why the online was so heavily criticized in the first place.


----------



## Blueskyy

I can’t go up the stairs that are blocked off by the register in Nook’s Cranny.


----------



## Sanaki

The clunkiness of terraforming. I get that it would be hard to fix, but I hate when I'm exactly where I want to be and then it makes me do a major lunge forward and I have to resmooth the river or cliff I was working on.


----------



## chamsae

Sanaki said:


> The clunkiness of terraforming. I get that it would be hard to fix, but I hate when I'm exactly where I want to be and then it makes me do a major lunge forward and I have to resmooth the river or cliff I was working on.


i feel like everything would be easier if they just added like, a target outline so we can see where we’re hitting...... i messed up so many things bc my aim was just a tiny bit off TT


----------



## maria110

Here's a petty complaint.  I love that Cyrus can customize our items (and for very reasonable prices) but I wish that the animation/sound effects of him customizing were more...more.  It's just sort of lacking compared to the hilariously cute animation that shows when Harriet does your hair, for example.


----------



## Manah

Nook dragged me out of my house to meet Lottie before I could change my hairstyle back from the one Harriet gave me yesterday. That's not the first impression I wanted to make on my new boss.


----------



## Snek

One small complaint. I don't know its just me but I can't skip Kappn's sea shanties. You can laugh, clap and make a shocked expression but you can't skip them.


----------



## JKDOS

Snek said:


> One small complaint. I don't know its just me but I can't skip Kappn's sea shanties. You can laugh, clap and make a shocked expression but you can't skip them.



Yes you can  Press B


----------



## Bluebellie

Snek said:


> One small complaint. I don't know its just me but I can't skip Kappn's sea shanties. You can laugh, clap and make a shocked expression but you can't skip them.


Did you repeatedly press B? All other buttons do other emotes.


----------



## Berrymia

I’d like to complain that polishing in the HHP dlc is very underwhelming. Did anyone else manage to get an effect other than sparkles?


----------



## SoftCrowbar

The purple roses should be the purple color or the purple hyacinths not this weird deep violet I do not like it I want the hyacinth color on the roses


----------



## Livia

My island must have bad luck because I haven’t seen any new furniture or clothes at my shops 

Also the stretching is fun, but it doesn’t register my movements correctly. My character is either just standing there awkwardly or she’s way out of sync with everyone else.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Berrymia said:


> I’d like to complain that polishing in the HHP dlc is very underwhelming. Did anyone else manage to get an effect other than sparkles?


butterflies over flowers


----------



## Snek

Bluebellie said:


> Did you repeatedly press B? All other buttons do other emotes.



I tried doing B first. I pressed it repeatedly but it didnt skip. Thats how I found out about the other emotes. Did pressing B work for you?


----------



## Luna Tsukino

Snek said:


> One small complaint. I don't know its just me but I can't skip Kappn's sea shanties. You can laugh, clap and make a shocked expression but you can't skip them.


Keep spamming B and he'll be skip 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021

Inviting villagers to have a vacation home should remove them from your island. It doesn't make sense that a villager only goes on vacation when you're working. Are they trying to annoy us? "Oh you're going to work? Great! I'll go on vacation then!!!"


----------



## Bluebellie

Snek said:


> I tried doing B first. I pressed it repeatedly but it didnt skip. Thats how I found out about the other emotes. Did pressing B work for you?


Yeah it works for me. I just smash it really fast repeatedly until he stops singing. Maybe you didn’t hit it that many times?


----------



## princesskyndal

Pretty complaint I will have forever and always- WHY IS THERE IS A LIMIT ON THE AMOUNT OF GOODS I CAN PURCHASE A DAY WITH THE BELLS I’VE EARNED. Eugh!!!


----------



## Hilbunny

I love the update, most games don’t give you more free content over a year later. I’m hoping to pick up HHD for Christmas.


----------



## Snek

Bluebellie said:


> Yeah it works for me. I just smash it really fast repeatedly until he stops singing. Maybe you didn’t hit it that many time?



I'll try to smash it next time I go!


----------



## Girlyliondragon

nocctea said:


> Same! The tarantulas and scorpions are so scary  it sucks that Nintendo made them available all year round instead of just the summer cause now I'm afraid to play after 7pm


Yeah as someone with arachnophobia the fact that big tarantulas are the thing that you need to grind in this game for money is horrifying to me, especially since I'm terrified to go out at night thanks to them, I don't wanna go into near cardiac arrest seeing one, especially not with my net out where they're guaranteed to chase you. Thus making that Night Owl Ordinance I planned to get something I'm gonna have to reconsider... Why... Why couldn't there be a less stressful way for bells outside the money rock? Why make this decision???? I had no stress at all beetle farming in NL, NH isn't supposed to make me scared of night time in game! (Yes ik they're "harmless" when you're not running around with the net, I'm still arachnophobic, so seeing them alone makes me sweat and make my heart go off.)

Anyways, as for my petty complaint. Is it just me, or does swimming/diving feel SO SLOW in this game??? Remember how in NL you'd speed up after a short while underwater before you go back to the surface? I feel that would make catching some sea creatures easier.


----------



## Airysuit

I just miss the actual windmill from acnl


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know I don't get this. Happy Home Paradise has all the certain features that could've been more beneficial to our islands, yet we cannot use them. We cannot expand our room space in our own home (In New Leaf it was possible), You cannot move homes using the decoration too (this makes Tom Nook's Moving service look slow), and of course there is alot more better control of where you want to put stuff outside (It makes terraforming on our island look rubbish). Those are certain things that make me wonder why would they not just bring those feature so our island? It was such a miss opportunity.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> You know I don't get this. Happy Home Paradise has all the certain features that could've been more beneficial to our islands, yet we cannot use them. We cannot expand our room space in our own home (In New Leaf it was possible), You cannot move homes using the decoration too (this makes Tom Nook's Moving service look slow), and of course there is alot more better control of where you want to put stuff outside (It makes terraforming on our island look rubbish). Those are certain things that make me wonder why would they not just bring those feature so our island? It was such a miss opportunity.


Personally I'm glad we can't use the exterior decorating tools.
I think they completely destroy what the game is about.
Its all about rewards over time, and putting in what you get out.

But I do think room size changes should be a thing.
We do so much with that in the dlc, it should just be a thing


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> Personally I'm glad we can't use the exterior decorating tools.
> I think they completely destroy what the game is about.
> Its all about rewards over time, and putting in what you get out.
> 
> But I do think room size changes should be a thing.
> We do so much with that in the dlc, it should just be a thing


Sorry but moving stuff outside could be so much easier. Like if you want to have items on a table rotated at a certain angle that is going to be a PITA or impossible. There's putting your time in to get satisfying rewards and just mechanics that could have better QoL.


----------



## Kumori

Please…let me store plants and bushes in my storage, Nintendo… TuT;;


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> Sorry but moving stuff outside could be so much easier. Like if you want to have items on a table rotated at a certain angle that is going to be a PITA or impossible. There's putting your time in to get satisfying rewards and just mechanics that could have better QoL.


I agree there could be better ways of stuff like that. Mainly because some positions are just impossible.

But I don't think paths and fences should be done like in the DLC, nor do I think you should be able to just plonk items down across the map.

I fully am generalising the community here, but I hear so many people say how much they liked the life sim part of the game and they don't feel there is enough in new horizons.
But at the same time I keep hearing about wanting to be able to change every aspect of their island within less than an hour.


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Moritz said:


> I agree there could be better ways of stuff like that. Mainly because some positions are just impossible.
> 
> But I don't think paths and fences should be done like in the DLC, nor do I think you should be able to just plonk items down across the map.
> 
> I fully am generalising the community here, but *I hear so many people say how much they liked the life sim part of the game and they don't feel there is enough in new horizons.
> But at the same time I keep hearing about wanting to be able to change every aspect of their island within less than an hour.*


I feel like you can accomplish both tbh, and that has been done in many games. (The Sims being an obvious example)


----------



## Moritz

Girlyliondragon said:


> I feel like you can accomplish both tbh, and that has been done in many games. (The Sims being an obvious example)


I disagree about the sims
Because its not real time

You can go through 3 whole sim generations in a whole day of playing


----------



## Etown20

I'm really glad they added all the vendors to Harv's Island, and I think they did the best they could with the the challenges of the island theme. That said, having to go through the Dodo menu and DAL loading screen to get to what is basically main street overcomplicated something that used to be quick and simple.


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Moritz said:


> I disagree about the sims
> Because its not real time
> 
> You can go through 3 whole sim generations in a whole day of playing


Life simulation games aren't always in real time, you know....


----------



## Moritz

Girlyliondragon said:


> Life simulation games aren't always in real time, you know....


But this one is


----------



## TheDuke55

I mean most people here time travel and judging by their completed Harv street, they did that. So real time is kind of redundant if people just TT to get it done anyway. So there definitely could be better ways to handle terraforming and QoL features like putting furniture outside. Like you could carry/drop the stuff and then go into decorating mode with a limited range.


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> I mean most people here time travel and judging by their completed Harv street, they did that. So real time is kind of redundant if people just TT to get it done anyway. So there definitely could be better ways to handle terraforming and QoL features like putting furniture outside. Like you could carry/drop the stuff and then go into decorating mode with a limited range.


Oh don't get me wrong, I don't think what we have right now is perfect, as I said earlier, some things are just impossible like getting an item in the middle of a table.

I would say that having the items on hand and being in like a 9x9 grid should certainly allow movement of items around more freely like in the dlc.

Just not as a whole island thing and from storage and all that.

And especially not tree movement and stuff.
Just so you can get items where you want them without playing tetris


----------



## Etown20

This is another nitpick but I was hoping one of the new KK songs would be a Christimas/holiday song


----------



## TheDuke55

I can definitely agree with that. Switching the tree life or having the entire island being able to be decorated with the Paradise mode would be overkill and take away from the charm. It would make it very artificial.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> Personally I'm glad we can't use the exterior decorating tools.
> I think they completely destroy what the game is about.
> Its all about rewards over time, and putting in what you get out.
> 
> But I do think room size changes should be a thing.
> We do so much with that in the dlc, it should just be a thing


To right. The rooms we have on the left, north, and right of our homes are too small. The only places that can hold more furniture are the main room, Attic and Basement. Which is one of the reason why I had to make so many homes on my main island mainly because I had more ideas but because they became too cluttered I had to make a new home just to bring out the idea I had.


----------



## TheDuke55

RoxasFan20 said:


> To right. The rooms we have on the left, north, and right of our homes are too small. The only paces that can hold more furniture are the main room, Attic and Basement. Which is one of the reason why I had to make so many homes on my main island mainly because I had more ideas but because they became too cluttered I had to make a new home just to bring out the idea I had.


I have rooms that I wanted to recreate in NH from NL and I just can't do it with the same furniture because of the size. Plus a lot of the stuff wasn't available before. It may be now that we just got the updates. But still the smaller room sizes means I will have to downsize on some of the furniture or make the room so squished it will feel cluttered.


----------



## samticore

I am super disappointed that we can't recolor brick fencing! :V


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> I have rooms that I wanted to recreate in NH from NL and I just can't do it with the same furniture because of the size. Plus a lot of the stuff wasn't available before. It may be now that we just got the updates. But still the smaller room sizes means I will have to downsize on some of the furniture or make the room so squished it will feel cluttered.


Yeah and its just so frustrating when on Happy Home Paradise you can make the room size bigger and taller to fit more items. I mean since they gave us upgraded storage in our homes you would think they would thought of to expand our space in our home, but no we can't do that. Like I said before in New Leaf you were able to make every space of your home bigger. Sure it costed a lot of bells, but at least you had more room to put all of the furniture items. I just don't see our homes being so much more useful.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> To right. The rooms we have on the left, north, and right of our homes are too small. The only places that can hold more furniture are the main room, Attic and Basement. Which is one of the reason why I had to make so many homes on my main island mainly because I had more ideas but because they became too cluttered I had to make a new home just to bring out the idea I had.


The main reason I wish we could do it is the partitions.
I feel we could do so much more with them if we could change the size of the room.

Like HHP I like really narrow rooms so I can make the areas more distinct 


TheDuke55 said:


> I can definitely agree with that. Switching the tree life or having the entire island being able to be decorated with the Paradise mode would be overkill and take away from the charm. It would make it very artificial.


That's my main issue with when people say they want the same tools
Having the furniture movement in a small area around where you are would be perfect.

It does not ruin the feel of the game, just allows you to move things into places you might not have before


----------



## TheDuke55

@Moritz I doubt the game could handle the entire island being in decorating mode anyway. It would probably lag/stutter so much. People have already claimed to have their game in solo mode have furniture just randomly spawn or slow down the frame-rate as they run by.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> @Moritz I doubt the game could handle the entire island being in decorating mode anyway. It would probably lag/stutter so much. People have already claimed to have their game in solo mode have furniture just randomly spawn or slow down the frame-rate as they run by.


I even heard people say after the 2,0 update the game lags more than ever before.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> I even heard people say after the 2,0 update the game lags more than ever before.


It actually runs better for me!
More slight pop in than before, but no frame rate drops


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> It actually runs better for me!
> More slight pop in than before, but no frame rate drops


I guess it just depends on how many items that are placed on the island. I remember going to a dream island that had so much stuff and my game lagged really badly.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> I guess it just depends on how many items that are placed on the island. I remember going to a dream island that had so much stuff and my game lagged really badly.


I dont mean to judge but... I have no idea how those people play those islands.

I run into something, and 30 seconds later it appears, along with what looks to be every item in the game 

It might look nice but so not worth it


----------



## JKDOS

The Happy Home Network app is almost useless.

You can use it to revisit homes you designed, however, it only works while at the HHP location.

If you take a plane there, you'll be a few feet away from Nico at his boat who will do the same thing. HHN should just teleport us to the selected home or something from our own island

UPDATE: I will not withdraw the complaint, but I will add that I have unlocked the online version of HHN, and that does work from our own islands. *It's better than nothing*. The only con for the online version is you can only share a max of 10 homes/facilities.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I need to express this and this maybe an Animal Crossing logic. I was going to design a yard for Rolf because he wished to "spend a lot of time outdoors" so I figured I would make a yard for him. I was pretty much spending so much time putting outdoor furniture "outside" because that makes more sense. However, he got mad saying "How come you haven't done the interior?" Like really? You literally just said you wanted to spend a lot of time outdoors, so what is the point of having a home? Feeling frustrated I just designed a home with Antique furniture because I wanted it to make more sense. I swear some of the villagers themes of what they want makes no sense.


----------



## DJStarstryker

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay I need to express this and this maybe an Animal Crossing logic. I was going to design a yard for Rolf because he wished to "spend a lot of time outdoors" so I figured I would make a yard for him. I was pretty much spending so much time putting outdoor furniture "outside" because that makes more sense. However, he got mad saying "How come you haven't done the interior?" Like really? You literally just said you wanted to spend a lot of time outdoors, so what is the point of having a home? Feeling frustrated I just designed a home with Antique furniture because I wanted it to make more sense. I swear some of the villagers themes of what they want makes no sense.



Eh, it makes sense to me. Having a yard when I bought a IRL house was important to me because I wanted to have plants and green areas, but obviously I like having a house to sleep in and keep my stuff in. For villagers like that, you could do just what you did - maybe give them a very basic interior with a bed, a chair or two to sit on, and a few decorations. But you don't necessarily need to spend tons of time on it if you don't want to. 

For Eloise and her reading space, I still went back and made her a yard because it looked funny to me for her to have no yard. I made her a comfy little outdoor reading spot with some outdoor chairs, a stool that I used as a small table to put a magazine on, some trees, and a little flower garden.


----------



## VanitasFan26

DJStarstryker said:


> Eh, it makes sense to me. Having a yard when I bought a IRL house was important to me because I wanted to have plants and green areas, but obviously I like having a house to sleep in and keep my stuff in. For villagers like that, you could do just what you did - maybe give them a very basic interior with a bed, a chair or two to sit on, and a few decorations. But you don't necessarily need to spend tons of time on it if you don't want to.
> 
> For Eloise and her reading space, I still went back and made her a yard because it looked funny to me for her to have no yard. I made her a comfy little outdoor reading spot with some outdoor chairs, a stool that I used as a small table to put a magazine on, some trees, and a little flower garden.


I am pretty critical when it comes to villager homes, and I make sure to have "actual" indoor items because it really triggers me when they have outdoor items inside their homes. Needless to say I made sure Rolf had all the outdoor items outside and all the indoor items inside, but I'll remember next time to be more simple.


----------



## Rinpane

I had it planned out so my 21st to 30th vacation homes would be for all my island villagers, like a countdown. But then, in comes another villager that I’m forced to design a vacation home for if I want to progress.
Never mind. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  (I’m still gonna give them the vacation home of their dreams, of course. It’s too fun~)


----------



## Bizhiins

I really wish that you could choose your own villager to help run town hall instead of Isabelle!
Imagine if an uchi villager ran the town hall? Amazing!


----------



## Moritz

I hate cast master

On my new island fishing was so stressful 

Now I have it and fishing is fun again.

I dont get its inclusion.

Its stress. Not fun


----------



## VanitasFan26

I still wished we had a Goal list of different rewards to do instead of just getting new Nook Mile Achievements.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> I still wished we had a Goal list of different rewards to do instead of just getting new Nook Mile Achievements.


What would be the difference?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> What would be the difference?


I'm sorry but I just miss the Goal List from Pocket Camp, where you were able to get more different rewards like bells, materials, and special gifts. The difference would be that it would be delivered to your mailbox at your home to collect it. Maybe I'm asking for too much, but still I would've liked it there was more variety of a reason to get different rewards other than Nook Miles, I'm just saying.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> I'm sorry but I just miss the Goal List from Pocket Camp, where you were able to get more different rewards like bells, materials, and special gifts. The difference would be that it would be delivered to your mailbox at your home to collect it. Maybe I'm asking for too much, but still I would've liked it there was more variety of a reason to get different rewards other than Nook Miles, I'm just saying.


So basically the same thing as the nook mile tasks but different rewards?

To me it seems like a better way to do it would be to have other things to spend miles on like wood should you need it and stuff like that


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> So basically the same thing as the nook mile tasks but different rewards?
> 
> To me it seems like a better way to do it would be to have other things to spend miles on like wood should you need it and stuff like that


I guess but still. I stand by my opinion.


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy

I wanted to like KK Fugue, i really did. But listening to it sends me into some wort of deep seated irritation. I love repetitive sounds in music. I can listen to basic bgm for hours. But K.K. Fugue infuriates me for reasons i dont understand. I'm searching desperatly for a villager with K.K. Sonata so i can replace this song in Muffy's Vacation Home because if i don't I have to turn the sound off or loose my marbles.


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Moritz said:


> I hate cast master
> 
> On my new island fishing was so stressful
> 
> Now I have it and fishing is fun again.
> 
> I dont get its inclusion.
> 
> Its stress. Not fun


Yeah I think I spent my first 2 days on my island trying to complete 100 perfect fish catchings.
I found the "Do it with your eyes closed and rely on sound + catch easy fish/avoid harder ones" method is what got me to the 100th without a hitch. But I won't deny it was stressful. It's so relaxing now not having to worry about that streak being broken.

I guess the 'reason' for its inclusion that I can guess is to give a challenge to fishing, a "see how long you can go without breaking your streak and get to 100 doing so" thing.


----------



## Moritz

Girlyliondragon said:


> Yeah I think I spent my first 2 days on my island trying to complete 100 perfect fish catchings.
> I found the "Do it with your eyes closed and rely on sound + catch easy fish/avoid harder ones" method is what got me to the 100th without a hitch. But I won't deny it was stressful. It's so relaxing now not having to worry about that streak being broken.
> 
> I guess the 'reason' for its inclusion that I can guess is to give a challenge to fishing, a "see how long you can go without breaking your streak and get to 100 doing so" thing.


I do the eyes closed thing but I'm still so twitchy with it as I'm too worried about losing it. I'm on edge the whole time.
I was losing 1 in 3

Now I'm catching them all with no problem as there are no worries attached to losing them


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Moritz said:


> I do the eyes closed thing but I'm still so twitchy with it as I'm too worried about losing it. I'm on edge the whole time.


Heh, I totally get that. Been fishing with eyes open and on edge the whole time before that strat to where it's hard to refrain from pressing that button by the third nip. x'3


----------



## Livia

Brewster talks way too quietly. I finally found him today on the island and it was annoying because I couldn’t hear him at all.


----------



## Berrymia

I don’t like that we still have to accept double DIY and meanwhile we can turn it down if we already own it. I don’t understand.
No, Blubear I do not want your DIY of the wooden bucket for the 5th time, thank you very much :/


----------



## VanitasFan26

Berrymia said:


> I don’t like that we still have to accept double DIY and meanwhile we can turn it down if we already own it. I don’t understand.
> No, Blubear I do not want your DIY of the wooden bucket for the 5th time, thank you very much :/


Well at least the good news is that you finally store DIY in storage. It was so annoying having to drop them all over the place, but now I can store them.


----------



## Lotusblossom

I want to sit in my bath tub


----------



## Raz

I wish that, once unlocked, Tortimer came to our island Saturday morning to participate in the group attach at the plaza.


----------



## Hsn97

Why…. WHY?! Can we still not store turnips in our house storage?! I can store fish and bugs and thousands of different furniture and crafting materials but not turnips, flowers or saplings. Why, Nintendo, WHY?!


----------



## Lilybells

Isabelle just gave me advice on how to wake up Gulliver??? Does she think I'm new?!?!


----------



## azurill

Lilybells said:


> Isabelle just gave me advice on how to wake up Gulliver??? Does she think I'm new?!?!


She gave me the same advice this morning.


----------



## letterKnumber9

Kind of disappointed that Happy Home Paradise doesn't have some facilities that Happy Home Designer had. 



Spoiler



Hotel, music hall, more than one store, and office building.


----------



## geo-mew

afaik there's no knitting items, which is a huge travesty for all of our Type A normal villagers QQ


----------



## Moritz

I hate pier fish so so much

Fish never spawn there so you have to use bait.
The chances of making one spawn are low.
And then they need you to be super quick at reeling them in.

Its just not fun or fair.

Edit: got the 2 that are avaliable now now.
Looking forward to getting the other 2 when in season


----------



## maria110

Petty complaint: I love that villagers are cooking and giving us recipes but it's funny when they are tossing something in a cast iron frying pan and it turns out to be carrot juice or a peach smoothie, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2021



geo-mew said:


> afaik there's no knitting items, which is a huge travesty for all of our Type A normal villagers QQ



OMGosh, a basket of yarn would be so cute especially if it were color customizable, like pastel or autumn colors.


----------



## Etown20

Leif's third week since the update and he still hasn't had two of the new crops I need. For as happy as I am with the update, I still don't understand why they make acquiring basic things more difficult than they need to be.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sometimes Kapp'n Tours keep taking to the same island I've been going to for a long time and I barely see any new changes to the islands. Apparently there is datamine that the more you keep visiting the islands the sooner you will get different ones, but I find that hard to believe.


----------



## CitrusCakes

Why the fresh heck do they make you repeat Cyrus' dialogue *every single time* you want to customize one thing? Shouldn't Nintendo have known we'd all come flocking to him to recolor all the furniture we had before the update? How hard was it to have him ask if we want to customize anything else before it kicks us out of the conversation lol


----------



## azurill

CitrusCakes said:


> Why the fresh heck do they make you repeat Cyrus' dialogue *every single time* you want to customize one thing? Shouldn't Nintendo have known we'd all come flocking to him to recolor all the furniture we had before the update? How hard was it to have him ask if we want to customize anything else before it kicks us out of the conversation lol


Yea it would have been nice not to have to keep going back into a conversation with him. Not really surprised since it’s the same way with trying to mail letters.


----------



## Anitagonist

Not sure if this counts but I'd love if they did more villager updates I feel some species are overloaded and others have way too little like Octopus has been in the game since the beginning and only has 4! And I wish they'd remodel some of the villagers that give me nightmares


----------



## CitrusCakes

azurill said:


> Yea it would have been nice not to have to keep going back into a conversation with him. Not really surprised since it’s the same way with trying to mail letters.


Right? They streamlined Saharah's dialogue but not Cyrus'...even though I visit Cyrus like 5 times a day....nice prioritizing, Nintendo


----------



## Ruby Rose

Why do they make it so that if a villager is crafting a DIY you only have the option to refuse it if you _don't_ already have it?


----------



## azurill

CitrusCakes said:


> Right? They streamlined Saharah's dialogue but not Cyrus'...even though I visit Cyrus like 5 times a day....nice prioritizing, Nintendo


Yea it would be a very easy fix considering them fixing Sahara and would save a good amount of time.


----------



## CitrusCakes

Ruby Rose said:


> Why do they make it so that if a villager is crafting a DIY you only have the option to refuse it if you _don't_ already have it?


This one is definitely up there for one of the dumbest decisions they made with this entire game lmao


----------



## Clock

I feel like the RNG when catching a certain bug/fish is screwed, or it’s just plain luck


----------



## CitrusCakes

You know what? This is a tiny one, but I find it so weird that there's no UI indicator that Cyrus' customizations are reducing your bells. Obviously there is a price that is displayed to the right of all the colorway options, but other than that, all there is is the little loading screen and music, then he hands you the item...and that's it. It doesn't do the little bell-spending sound effect or show you that you've lost bells because you purchased something.
I often don't realize I barely have any bells left when customizing things because the Re-Tail customization screens don't indicate that at all lol. This bothers me more than it should, especially since he's like the only NPC in the game that isn't shown to take a bag of bells from your hand OR otherwise indicate that you've lost bells from the transaction. 
Does anyone else know what I'm referring to? It kinda drives me nuts LMAO. It also makes the whole transaction feel like it's missing something, like when you have to sneeze but then it goes away...


----------



## EmmaFrost

Kapp'n has never taken me to an island with a different fruit from my native fruit. It's annoying. I need some oranges and cherries lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

CitrusCakes said:


> You know what? This is a tiny one, but I find it so weird that there's no UI indicator that Cyrus' customizations are reducing your bells. Obviously there is a price that is displayed to the right of all the colorway options, but other than that, all there is is the little loading screen and music, then he hands you the item...and that's it. It doesn't do the little bell-spending sound effect or show you that you've lost bells because you purchased something.
> I often don't realize I barely have any bells left when customizing things because the Re-Tail customization screens don't indicate that at all lol. This bothers me more than it should, especially since he's like the only NPC in the game that isn't shown to take a bag of bells from your hand OR otherwise indicate that you've lost bells from the transaction.
> Does anyone else know what I'm referring to? It kinda drives me nuts LMAO. It also makes the whole transaction feel like it's missing something, like when you have to sneeze but then it goes away...


I haven't gotten close to that point in the game, but this sounds awful. I wonder why they did it like this. Was it time? Deadline? Team too small? Does he at least tell you how much said transaction would cost before you enter it? _nvm I see you stated it was in the menu, but I figured the character would at least tell you through dialog too_


----------



## deerteeth

It would have been neat if the update brought us the ability to repave resident services! Even if it was just neutral brick colours in a few options, like the default orange, grey, and brown. I find it kinda weird that we can't do this tbh! It's a very small thing but I would have been very happy to turn the bricks grey.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I feel like the Resort has more life to it than your home island.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I really wish Harv's cooperative shops updated more than once a week.


----------



## VanitasFan26

EmmaFrost said:


> I really wish Harv's cooperative shops updated more than once a week.


Yeah I wish I didn't have to wait a whole week for the shop to refresh.. This makes Nook's Cranny look better because at least on a daily basis they have different items.


----------



## CitrusCakes

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I haven't gotten close to that point in the game, but this sounds awful. I wonder why they did it like this. Was it time? Deadline? Team too small? Does he at least tell you how much said transaction would cost before you enter it? _nvm I see you stated it was in the menu, but I figured the character would at least tell you through dialog too_


I have absolutely no idea?? It is indeed as awful as it sounds lmao it was such a strange choice to make...it already sucks that going to Cyrus doesn't feel "tactile" enough because there's no animation of him building or working after you give him your item, then they make it worse by not showing your bells reducing either. It seems incredibly lazy


----------



## Valeris

Agreed on the shops on Harv's island not restocking daily; seems pretty silly. Also why can't we buy in bulk at Ables? That feels like something that should have been included awhile ago.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

deerteeth said:


> It would have been neat if the update brought us the ability to repave resident services! Even if it was just neutral brick colours in a few options, like the default orange, grey, and brown. I find it kinda weird that we can't do this tbh! It's a very small thing but I would have been very happy to turn the bricks grey.


Yes!
I just wished the bricks actually matched the brick path. I don't recall, but did they ever give the option to edit the colors of RS lamp posts?


----------



## TheDuke55

I'm kind if disappointed that they didn't introduce us being able to work at the Roost this time around. Unless I just haven't activated it yet.


----------



## deerteeth

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Yes!
> I just wished the bricks actually matched the brick path. I don't recall, but did they ever give the option to edit the colors of RS lamp posts?



I don't believe so, but I could be wrong because I've never tried (or even really noticed them!)

Also, I didn't realize the bricks didn't match! I never bought that path because I don't have a use for it, but I assumed it would just from glancing at it! Weird.


----------



## ivorystar

TheDuke55 said:


> I'm kind if disappointed that they didn't introduce us being able to work at the Roost this time around. Unless I just haven't activated it yet.


i agree! not being able to work sucks. it was guessing what villagers like what and such. i hope they will bring it back


----------



## ForestFox

I wish you could ask Brewster to open a shop instead of having it in the museum if you want, like either or type thing. We set up a whole spot for his shop to go just so he could say “museum coffee”


----------



## TheDuke55

ForestFox said:


> I wish you could ask Brewster to open a shop instead of having it in the museum if you want, like either or type thing. We set up a whole spot for his shop to go just so he could say “museum coffee”


Speaking on that, what was that datamine about a souvenir shop. Or whatever they called it. Can't remember the exact name they found for it.


----------



## ForestFox

TheDuke55 said:


> Speaking on that, what was that datamine about a souvenir shop. Or whatever they called it. Can't remember the exact name they found for it.


I haven’t even heard of that once before, I guess I shouldn’t be so suprised though


----------



## Moritz

While I'm very glad you can actually move your rocks in this game, I hate how you have to do it.

I did it a couple weeks back when designing my island. But I decided I had to change my island layout a bit as it was making me feels all claustrophobic.

So the museum moved, and with it, so did the rocks as they looked stupid in the space left behind. (Rocks aren't with the museum any more either though).

Why do you have to spend so long blocking off spaces for them to spawn where you want?
Making it so you have to TT or just not play each day because blocking off your whole island makes it pretty much unplayable.
And then of course you miss spaces and they end up in the wrong place.

They're all where I wanted now.
But it did take forever...

On a happy note I like what I did with the island haha


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> While I'm very glad you can actually move your rocks in this game, I hate how you have to do it.
> 
> I did it a couple weeks back when designing my island. But I decided I had to change my island layout a bit as it was making me feels all claustrophobic.
> 
> So the museum moved, and with it, so did the rocks as they looked stupid in the space left behind. (Rocks aren't with the museum any more either though).
> 
> Why do you have to spend so long blocking off spaces for them to spawn where you want?
> Making it so you have to TT or just not play each day because blocking off your whole island makes it pretty much unplayable.
> And then of course you miss spaces and they end up in the wrong place.
> 
> They're all where I wanted now.
> But it did take forever...
> 
> On a happy note I like what I did with the island haha


Thank god I was able to have like a 6 Rock garden on my main island and I am never doing that process again, it was SUPER painful and tedious to do. I want to do it on my 2n island but I just told myself "no not going through that again".


----------



## Shock

This is most likely already mentioned in the thread somewhere, but interacting with Orville to visit another island/invite people over is such a pain.  It takes selecting 4 dialogue options to visit someone locally, and 5 to open my gates for someone to visit me... why, exactly?  

Sometimes my wife and I will swap stuff etc that necessitates multiple visits, and it quickly turns into a chore.  These options could easily be condensed into one or two lists of options.

Also, I kinda wish construction mode had a HHD-style interface or something so I could avoid accidentally making cliffs when trying to break one in the neighboring square and the like.  My aim's awful!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shock said:


> This is most likely already mentioned in the thread somewhere, but interacting with Orville to visit another island/invite people over is such a pain.  It takes selecting 4 dialogue options to visit someone locally, and 5 to open my gates for someone to visit me... why, exactly?
> 
> Sometimes my wife and I will swap stuff etc that necessitates multiple visits, and it quickly turns into a chore.  These options could easily be condensed into one or two lists of options.
> 
> Also, I kinda wish construction mode had a HHD-style interface or something so I could avoid accidentally making cliffs when trying to break one in the neighboring square and the like.  My aim's awful!


Despite the 2.0 update they literally did nothing to improve the online play. I know some people may defend this but of all the Nintendo games the have multiplayer this game has the worst in it. You can't even play mini games with your friends like you could in New Leaf.


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> While I'm very glad you can actually move your rocks in this game, I hate how you have to do it.
> 
> I did it a couple weeks back when designing my island. But I decided I had to change my island layout a bit as it was making me feels all claustrophobic.
> 
> So the museum moved, and with it, so did the rocks as they looked stupid in the space left behind. (Rocks aren't with the museum any more either though).
> 
> Why do you have to spend so long blocking off spaces for them to spawn where you want?
> Making it so you have to TT or just not play each day because blocking off your whole island makes it pretty much unplayable.
> And then of course you miss spaces and they end up in the wrong place.
> 
> They're all where I wanted now.
> But it did take forever...
> 
> On a happy note I like what I did with the island haha


It'd be cool if they did a new QoL update where the ax with food-power destroyed the rock, but the shovel pocketed it into your inventory.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> I know some people may defend this


As a huge new horizons fan, not even I defend this.
I know its not the same as going to someone else's island. But even going to harvs island.
When you're on the DLC island, you get the option to go home, or to harvs island.

When you're flying from your island. You get the option to go to work, but if you want harvs island you have to say you want to fly. And then it's in that set of options.

Why can they make getting to harvs island a simple press of the button from one location, but not from the other.

The whole airport menu system is a mess.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> As a huge new horizons fan, not even I defend this.
> I know its not the same as going to someone else's island. But even going to harvs island.
> When you're on the DLC island, you get the option to go home, or to harvs island.
> 
> When you're flying from your island. You get the option to go to work, but if you want harvs island you have to say you want to fly. And then it's in that set of options.
> 
> Why can they make getting to harvs island a simple press of the button from one location, but not from the other.
> 
> The whole airport menu system is a mess.


I really hope they address this in the next AC game whenever that will be. Even in local co-op online it still takes time to visit someone. Just take me to the island and not force me to watch loading screens or stop what everyone else is doing just to visit an island.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I was just thinking about it and my petty complaint is that they didn’t bring back the mouth of truth. I want it to make a scary face at me when I put my hand in it’s mouth


----------



## Moritz

In HHP

Theme: wood burning bungalow

Lottie: do you want one floor or 2?
Villager: hmmm I don't know

Bungalow
You want a bungalow

Yes you do know


----------



## Dantia

Moritz said:


> In HHP
> 
> Theme: wood burning bungalow
> 
> Lottie: do you want one floor or 2?
> Villager: hmmm I don't know
> 
> Bungalow
> You want a bungalow
> 
> Yes you do know



Speaking of 2 floors: I just found out once you suggest a 2nd floor to a villager, you can't remove it. Feels like an oversight more than a petty complaint but still. Kinda bummed.


----------



## sarosephie

Dantia said:


> Speaking of 2 floors: I just found out once you suggest a 2nd floor to a villager, you can't remove it. Feels like an oversight more than a petty complaint but still. Kinda bummed.


Oh shoot really? I never knew that but thanks for letting me know that right now


----------



## Dantia

sarosephie said:


> Oh shoot really? I never knew that but thanks for letting me know that right now


I've yet to find a way to remove the 2nd floor once you've suggested/agreed to it. I could be wrong but I scoured the internet yesterday and found nothing but others complaining about it. So yeah.

Always go for 1 floor during the consultation. You can always suggest a 2nd floor on the spot anyways.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I hate when I go to Harv's but forget a piece of furniture in the house lol. Like I forgot to pick it up or put it in storage... I went to harv's like 4 times today


----------



## Moritz

Will pond fish please say still for long enough for me to line up my shot?
Theyre so annoying


----------



## Jassiii

This is more of a funny complaint than an actual one but I always laugh when I run to my house to grab an item realquick and one of my villagers drop by for a visit like you were just halfway across the island in the way of me terraforming why are you here LMAO


----------



## EmmaFrost

I hate that the HHP island’s vines and moss don’t replenish fully the next day. it makes it harder to get vines for crafting purposes


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I have to rant about this because this is one thing about the DLC that annoys me. Whenever you restart your island or add a new user you have to go through the tutorial again. Let me just say its so slow. Looking back it was cute the first time, but now its like when you've seen it already it just doesn't give you the option to skip it. I don't get why games these days don't allow you to skip tutorials when you already know what to do. Its always "Did you know you can do this" or "Have you tried doing this" like I get it and I know how it works but I don't need to be reminded every single time.

The whole reason I'm ranting about this is because I wanted to do the Resort again with my users but the problem is that I have to hear the tutorial over and over again. It does nothing but take up so much time. I know when I get passed this tutorial it will start getting better, but seriously there really needs to be an option to skip tutorials when you seen them already.


----------



## Corrie

Who actually likes Kapp'n's singing? Who sits through it? 
I'm glad there's at least an option to skip but why couldn't they make it so you just needed to press B once instead of mashing it?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Corrie said:


> Who actually likes Kapp'n's singing? Who sits through it?
> I'm glad there's at least an option to skip but why couldn't they make it so you just needed to press B once instead of mashing it?


I feel like the same reason why you have to button mash to craft faster. To buy new joycons lol.
Seriously though, I really wish they didn't encourage button mashing.

_Why not just craft faster to begin with or pushing a different button during the animation to make it go faster._


----------



## Corrie

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I feel like the same reason why you have to button mash to craft faster. To buy new joycons lol.
> Seriously though, I really wish they didn't encourage button mashing.
> 
> _Why not just craft faster to begin with or pushing a different button during the animation to make it go faster._


OMG the crafting too! I fully agree. If they made it skipable, even they knew no one wanted to sit through it.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Who actually likes Kapp'n's singing? Who sits through it?
> I'm glad there's at least an option to skip but why couldn't they make it so you just needed to press B once instead of mashing it?


His songs during NewLeaf were fun. I've seen a few I like in NH, but most have been toned down so hard for PC or something. I miss him talking about his love of cucumbers and how they make him gassy. Or how he would randomly fart mid-song and blame it on the boat squeaking.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> His songs during NewLeaf were fun. I've seen a few I like in NH, but most have been toned down so hard for PC or something. I miss him talking about his love of cucumbers and how they make him gassy. Or how he would randomly fart mid-song and blame it on the boat squeaking.


Ah! Interesting! I did notice him not tell me how I've gotten cuter on the way over so they must have toned him down.


----------



## Faux

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I feel like the same reason why you have to button mash to craft faster. To buy new joycons lol.
> Seriously though, I really wish they didn't encourage button mashing.
> 
> _Why not just craft faster to begin with or pushing a different button during the animation to make it go faster._





Corrie said:


> OMG the crafting too! I fully agree. If they made it skipable, even they knew no one wanted to sit through it.



Fun fact RE: crafting.
You don't need to mash.  Tap B twice, and hold it down the second time you tap.  Wish the same was true of Kapp'n, but it is what it is, I guess.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2021




geo-mew said:


> afaik there's no knitting items, which is a huge travesty for all of our Type A normal villagers QQ





maria110 said:


> Petty complaint: I love that villagers are cooking and giving us recipes but it's funny when they are tossing something in a cast iron frying pan and it turns out to be carrot juice or a peach smoothie, lol.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh, a basket of yarn would be so cute especially if it were color customizable, like pastel or autumn colors.



It isn't a basket, and the yarn color can't be changed.  BUT!
Glass Jar can be filled with yarn.  :>


----------



## xara

Corrie said:


> Who actually likes Kapp'n's singing? Who sits through it?



i do lol. i feel like i’ve probably heard all his nh songs by this point, but i can’t bring myself to skip them.


----------



## Mialina

Custom design on path. I want to hear my steps. 
I want to win some plushie from the crane machine.


----------



## mirukushake

Stop giving me full-body tights!!!!! It's making me feel like some sort of pervert!


----------



## cocoacat

I really need a search feature in decoration mode in HHP... half my time is spent searching for stuff I know exists, but don't know where it is. (Pretty much the story of my life.)


----------



## Halloqueen

I realize that it would probably be a bother for them to have to give it special properties as opposed to the other beds, since you're supposed to just be able to roll out of them immediately, but it feels unsatisfying to me that the lid of the Cold Sleep Pod doesn't close when you lie in it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I just don't get it with these villagers at HHP. One of them wanted their own Fast Food Restaurant but the funny thing is there is already a Restaurant as a Facility at the Resort. This is such an Animal Crossing logic, but why would they ask for a "Fast food theme" home when there is a Restaurant in service. It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## skweegee

Timmy. Tommy. Can you please just shut up about the dang sale already?


----------



## dragonair

why is Nintendo trying to gaslight me into thinking digby doesn't exist? why isn't he having coffee with isabelle? why is he nowhere to be found anywhere? where's my boy?


----------



## SugarMage

Why is there such a lack of cat items in NH??? There's the cat tree & the lucky cat and that's all we get??? There's the puppy plushie, Mom's plush and even a puppy in the dreamy cube shelf item (Don't remember the actual name) so why not one cat?


----------



## ellienoise

right now I'm going crazy bc I would love to be able to rotate patterns rn?? Like, I got the prettiest patterns for my paths but they are missing some corners!! And I need to either find a new pattern or make my own corners which I suck at. Also, I hate so so much the fact that storage is related to house size!!! I don't need a bigger house, I just want to have enough space to put things in! I loved in new leaf how we had the ability to remodel our tiny houses with really cool exterior options and storage size was unrelated to how big our houses were ugh. I hate having to fill so many rooms, I am comfortable enough with just upstairs and the back room (I'm not that good at interior decoration tbh)


----------



## VanitasFan26

skweegee said:


> Timmy. Tommy. Can you please just shut up about the dang sale already?


Feel like this game has a bad habit of reminding you stuff even though you already know how it works.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

skweegee said:


> Timmy. Tommy. Can you please just shut up about the dang sale already?


OK YESSSS Why do I have to click through 5 lines of dialogue about the sale when I enter the store for the first time every day. Then later, when you try to sell to them or shop in the case, you have to click through it again. And this repeats every time you enter the store. And the worst part is when you're trying to sell to the nook brothers, you have to click through the 5 lines and then start a second conversation to actually sell stuff.

Like. why


----------



## EmmaFrost

I agree sooooooo much with what everyone's saying about Timmy and the Nook Friday sale. Like, we get it. Telling us ONE TIME is enough. Or at the most once per day of the sale. The extra long dialogue is so clunky and annoying.


----------



## SugarMage

EmmaFrost said:


> I agree sooooooo much with what everyone's saying about Timmy and the Nook Friday sale. Like, we get it. Telling us ONE TIME is enough. Or at the most once per day of the sale. The extra long dialogue is so clunky and annoying.


I could maybe see each time you enter the store AT MOST but they repeat it every time I select anything, ugh.


----------



## Applepie

it'd be nice if streetlamps and other items that produce light, would actually produce light on my island


----------



## Corrie

EmmaFrost said:


> I agree sooooooo much with what everyone's saying about Timmy and the Nook Friday sale. Like, we get it. Telling us ONE TIME is enough. Or at the most once per day of the sale. The extra long dialogue is so clunky and annoying.


I fully agree. I actually never want the sales reps to talk to me unless I talk to them lol. Happy they added that in this game when you enter the store a second time but I wish they'd shut up the first time tbh lol.


----------



## ChocoPie22

I don't know if this is a problem for other people, but when I'm fishing I have to put the little bobber directly in front of the fish's path, not slightly to the left, or slightly to the right. and then when you finally get it in the right spot, but it's too far forward the damn fish turns around instead of going towards the bobber thingy.


----------



## Neorago

for me they're just little things that don't affect my gameplay in any way, they're just a minor annoyance in the moment and I forget about them almost instantly and go on with my day. for instance I don't like having just one of a certain material (like just one rock for example, or just one softwood), nor do I like having 30 of something. the former because I need to have the little number in the corner displaying an amount, and the latter because I can't deal with the stress of having another inventory slot filled any moment with even more of the same material. I always make sure to either get some more materials to get that little number, or put them away in my storage when they've reached 30 in total (and then immediately go obtain some more of that same material because I always have to carry with me at least five of each material in my inventory if I'm ever in a tool-related pickle and don't have access to my storage). by the way kudos to you if you actually read through the whole thing, I just bored myself to tears.

but wait there's more! I also can't deal with having tree branches lying around everywhere and have to pick them up as soon as I see them because they make the ground look so cluttered. I find it funny how I always do this because I'm so messy overall. my dumpster fire of an island puts the sloppy furniture series to shame to be honest with you all.

it also annoys me somewhat having to wait a second for my character to put away the shovel before interacting with a villager whenever I have one equipped. that one makes my eyelid twitch a little, I'm not gonna lie.

oh and PICKED MUMS. guhhh don't even get me started on those  anyhoo lol. what about you guys, do you have any pet peeves at all?


----------



## Clock

Its always the tools breaking at an inconvenient time for me and then I have to go to Nooks Cranny because I'm too lazy to craft another tool.

Another thing is that you can't center the house and stairs especially in HHP and it looks all awkward.


----------



## Spooky.

When I build a cliff or river and even though I move, my joycon drifts me back and destroys/fills in what I just made.


----------



## dragonair

Neorago said:


> I also can't deal with having tree branches lying around everywhere and have to pick them up as soon as I see them because they make the ground look so cluttered.


This is one that we have in common!! I seriously wish that they would disappear if they fell on paths or something. I have so many sticks just bc I always have to pick them up if I see one on the ground. 

Another is that there's no option to put something in your house directly back into your inventory, only your storage. It's a small inconvenience but it just annoys me because I always forget to get it out of my storage so I can get it customized or whatever I need to do. Another thing that annoys me is all of the dialogue that you have to go to to either visit someone or open your gates. There's a confirmation for literally everything EXCEPT the last option so when I'm trying to get a Dodo code for people on here I accidentally select only friends and that's the ONE time where he goes "ALRIGHT, OPENING TO FRIENDS ONLY NOW!! THERE'S NO GOING BACK!!!!" and I have to close my gates and go through everything again. I truly wish Nintendo worked on optimizing that more with the 2.0 update. They know people have an issue with it, I guess it was just too much to work on?


----------



## Croconaw

I hate how you can’t have different hairstyles and colors with a wand to go with your outfits. I had ideas for cosplay but they all require different hairstyles. It’s a shame you can’t have different hair attached to your wand outfits, and it’s beyond me why this wasn’t a thing in the first place. This is my biggest pet peeve with the wands.


----------



## ivorystar

tree branches for sure!
I'm pet peeved that after getting all the new hair cut you can't have Harriet do your hair anymore.


----------



## Bizhiins

Waterscaping. The shovel never seems to dig where I want it to


----------



## RemMomori

Two words, Nook. Friday. why do I need to hear about it every time I want to sell!?


----------



## Amissapanda

Will my villagers PLEASE stop running up to me asking to buy my Cute DIY Table? I carry it to have one handy, but they are _always_ trying to buy it or trade for it. And then I have to disappoint them every time when I say no...

Also, I wish Nintendo would patch Night Owl Ordinance and give us an actual time frame that suits night owls. The one hour extension is literally nothing. The shops are always closed by the time I'm done streaming at night. I miss the 2AM extension from New Leaf. I thought they would do the same thing for this one.


----------



## peachycrossing9

When i'm attempting to pick something up, but instead I pick a flower. This makes me so mad lols. 

When I see a thousand tree branches lying around my island, and some of them are in hard to reach places that I have already decorated. 

When I press the wrong button when talking to Tom Nook about setting up bridges or inclines and demolishing them... Happens way too much.


----------



## inazuma

I don't like how everyone has a castle island farmcore island on Twitter right now im so tired seeing those items and want people to be creative so bad (pet peeve? Does it count?)


----------



## boring

Making a rock garden. Think death is preferable to whatever this crap is. Losing my mind.


----------



## Snek

Label is on my island today. Either get rid of her, or make her useful, Nintendo!


----------



## Altarium

When I'm talking to Tom Nook about demolishing a bridge or incline and accidentally press "no" when he asks if I'm sure because I was mashing A. Why is the "no" option suddenly the first one? Yes Tom, I want that ugly ramp gone. Please do your job.


----------



## Moonfish

boring said:


> Making a rock garden. Think death is preferable to whatever this crap is. Losing my mind.


This is me right now. Also trying to play without time traveling since I had to restart my island. My island really sucks right now trying to make the rock garden lol.


----------



## cup_of_mocha

redd is never stocking the rock head statue that i want. smh


----------



## ellienoise

I get really annoyed with the fact that I have to open the miles app to clear the + rewards and make space for new ones to generate. I also have beef with the friends app that won't let you delete people, even after they deleted their town and made a new one. It becomes like a graveyard for the dead towns my friends deleted, and I'll have the same friend with the same island name registered like 3 times lol. 



Altarium said:


> When I'm talking to Tom Nook about demolishing a bridge or incline and accidentally press "no" when he asks if I'm sure because I was mashing A. Why is the "no" option suddenly the first one? Yes Tom, I want that ugly ramp gone. Please do your job.


this is probably the thing I find the most annoying. I usually have to repeat the conversation several times in order to get it right bc I just have the habit of mashing buttons through conversations.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Altarium said:


> When I'm talking to Tom Nook about demolishing a bridge or incline and accidentally press "no" when he asks if I'm sure because I was mashing A. Why is the "no" option suddenly the first one? Yes Tom, I want that ugly ramp gone. Please do your job.


I came here to say exactly this. Why is "no" the first option here but usually it isn't? It feels so counterintuitive and I always end up having to go through the demolish dialogue several times. It's just so instinctive to click the first option to me :/

The Nook Friday dialogue was too long and too frequent for me. Why did they have to announce the sale so many times? Once per day would've been fine. It was tedious. Especially because the sale lasted several days.


----------



## StrawberryMintExplosion

Ok so, if you have the island designer app on when trying to change clothes in the able sisters they'll shut it off for you. Buuuut when you try to change clothes in your closet the game forces you to turn it off manually rather than do it for you. I don't know why that gets on my nerves so much.

Another thing is that I just really really hate how long it takes to open your gates or travel to another island due to the menu. And I often end up clicking the wrong option and I have to start all over again.


----------



## boring

Moonfish said:


> This is me right now. Also trying to play without time traveling since I had to restart my island. My island really sucks right now trying to make the rock garden lol.


I finally finished said rock garden and it looks amazing! But it took me three and a half goddamn hours JUST to get the rocks in the right place. No amount of mannequins seemed to satisfy those stupid little rocks, but hey pretty rock garden. It  was worth it, even if it didn't feel like it. I recommend saving the rock garden for later in the game when more of your town is filled with stuff. My town is half done and it was still the worst experience Ive had on this game so far.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466444983804866562


----------



## Charcolor

i want to be able to open my inventory while sitting down!!! i want to be able to sit at my kitchen table while eating one of my meals!!


----------



## Snek

When I'm trying to dig up something and I end up digging up something else I want to keep in the ground. For example, gyroids. I designate a special spot for growing gyroids. Sometimes, I end up digging up a gyroid that I was going to bury next to it. So, I end up having to bury and water it again. 

I can say the same with water- or cliff-scaping. I'm very particular with my terraforming and sometimes I end up messing up because my character is facing the wrong way. I wish there was a better aiming mechanism, but what have is what we have


----------



## Manah

Villagers visiting me when I just want to do a quick thing in my house. I have plans and you're not part of them.


----------



## cocoacat

My villager's yoga clothes annoy me. I don't mind seeing them exercise, but to give Chrissy cute dresses and then half the time she's walking around in a plain white tshirt is bothersome. I wouldn't mind it so much if villagers had cute workout clothes.


----------



## Sweetley

I hate how I miss most of the time the spot I actually wanna like to dig up. My character already stands right and yet I somehow managed to dig up the spot next to the actual spot I wanted to hit. 

I also hate it when a villager blocks your way or have to sit down at the worst timing, like when you terraforming for example and they have to either sit on the river right now or walking around in front of you when you adding/removing any cliffs.


----------



## daringred_

the side-step through half-gaps that _never works first try_. i've complained about it before, but it still drives me insane. in NL, i'm pretty sure you could just walk through them normally, and while the animation is cute, it should just be a guaranteed side-step. why else would i be walking at the half-gap if not to pass through it? 

villagers sitting down to watch KK _hours _before he performs. it makes trying to gift them clams harder than necessary. at least when they're sat down, you can run into them, and when they're fishing you can just talk t them three times. i don't know if that works when they're at the concert though -- never actually tried. 

the nook friday dialogue made me want to commit crimes.

mabel refusing to put my purchases in my inventory so i have to strip before buying or she'll send it all to my house. 

accidentally picking flowers instead of the item on the ground next to them. pain.


----------



## mitfy

i hate hate hate that you can't put flowers in your storage anymore. i want to save some flowers but i don't want to give them a waiting area somewhere on my island/beaches!


----------



## azurill

mitfy said:


> i hate hate hate that you can't put flowers in your storage anymore. i want to save some flowers but i don't want to give them a waiting area somewhere on my island/beaches!


Yea I don’t get why we can’t store flowers. Especially now that they have increased storage space.


----------



## Neorago

daringred_ said:


> the side-step through half-gaps that _never works first try_. i've complained about it before, but it still drives me insane. in NL, i'm pretty sure you could just walk through them normally, and while the animation is cute, it should just be a guaranteed side-step. why else would i be walking at the half-gap if not to pass through it?
> 
> villagers sitting down to watch KK _hours _before he performs. it makes trying to gift them clams harder than necessary. at least when they're sat down, you can run into them, and when they're fishing you can just talk t them three times. i don't know if that works when they're at the concert though -- never actually tried.
> 
> the nook friday dialogue made me want to commit crimes.
> 
> mabel refusing to put my purchases in my inventory so i have to strip before buying or she'll send it all to my house.
> 
> accidentally picking flowers instead of the item on the ground next to them. pain.


YES  all of these annoy me something fierce. pretty sure they're all responsible for the grey hair I found this morning


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I hate that characters, Gulliver and Wisp especially, have like.. 20+ pages of dialogue telling you how to do their fetch quest when you've already done it 100 times before... can't they just say "Ah! I thought you were a ghost again! Will you please help me find my 5 spirit pieces again?" Or "Oh no! I'm here again? And my communicator is broken?! Just my luck. You'll help me again, won't you?" It'll make their fetch quest less painful to do.


----------



## Olly7

The tree branches used to annoy me too, but a few weeks ago I found out that you can drop some behind a cliff or some place that isn't visible and after dropping a certain amount they stop showing up anywhere else.

I find the "Hey there! Welcome to Able Sisters, where we sell fashions made lovingly by claw." every single time quite annoying. Like, yeah I think I know by now I've been here hundreds of times am I really that forgettable.


----------



## Neorago

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I hate that characters, Gulliver and Wisp especially, have like.. 20+ pages of dialogue telling you how to do their fetch quest when you've already done it 100 times before... can't they just say "Ah! I thought you were a ghost again! Will you please help me find my 5 spirit pieces again?" Or "Oh no! I'm here again? And my communicator is broken?! Just my luck. You'll help me again, won't you?" It'll mKe their fetch quest less painful to do.


I feel the same about Gulliver. his notoriously lousy long-term memory is canon so I mean he sort of gets a pass for that, but man alive is it frustrating 9 out of 10 times having to read through the same freaking dialogue whenever he's stranded on my beach. I'm always like "hey buddy, it's me! I know how this works, you don't need to tell me the same thing over and over again, I _get _it alright? jeez!_". _I see Wisp far less often so doing his fetch quest is always a treat because I find him so stinking cute. plus I had major Wisp envy back in my Wild World days when I didn't have a wii and couldn't play City Folk lmao, so I'm always super stoked to talk to him. but yes, I totally get the annoyance; repeat dialogue is a major pain in the butt and the rapid button mashing to get through it does cause a lot of cramps I'd rather not have to deal with tbh

	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2021



Olly7 said:


> The tree branches used to annoy me too, but a few weeks ago I found out that you can drop some behind a cliff or some place that isn't visible and after dropping a certain amount they stop showing up anywhere else.
> 
> I find the "Hey there! Welcome to Able Sisters, where we sell fashions made lovingly by claw." every single time quite annoying. Like, yeah I think I know by now I've been here hundreds of times am I really that forgettable.


wait, really? that's genius! oh man I need to try this ASAP

lol I can totally relate to the Able Sisters situation. it is pretty annoying, I agree. I usually avoid going in there altogether because the whole shopping experience is usually so tedious. plus the guilt is real because I always feel like I'm using Sable for the custom patterns since I always skedaddle and never talk to her again when I've obtained them all.


----------



## NicksFixed

I have one that's more to do with the community than the game ... I mean absolutely no offence to anyone who does this, but it's when people say that bugs and fish are "expensive" !! I mean, I understand perfectly what they mean, but I'm a bit of a wordsmith, and seeing the wrong word used all the time really makes my palms itch !! They're not expensive, they may be valuable, but they're basically free !! How petty is this complaint, eh ?!?! xD


----------



## Rosch

Too much dialogue from the dodos basically.

I love that Kapp'n says that he don't like long-winded conversation. Guess Nintendo is aware that the dodos talk too much.


----------



## shendere

I also barely get to see Wisp! I've probably only seen him under 10 times and I have over 1.2k hours in this game. I don't mind running into him! My pet peeve is definitely the flower picking rather than an item, ughhhh. That, and the endless airport dialogue :'c

Would've been great if using the greenhouse or something would be a small storage for flowers, bushes and trees.


----------



## miraxe

The villager visits are definitely mine. I was so excited to see them missing from ACNH, but then they were added back in.  I just hide in another room.


----------



## Plume

Why is it so frickin' hard to get a villager to move in from the campsite?


----------



## Misha

It shouldn't be this hard to catch a Char. I must have really bad RNG for this one.


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Tiffany

Why can’t we give villagers a gift if
They are sitting down? Mine have a habit of doing it exactly when I’m about to give them a gift and then refuse to stand back up. When I try to pick something up and end up pulling petals off flowers instead. Villagers barging into my house or running me down to drag me to my house.


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Berrymia

I have 2 big ones:
1st: the way hats look in this game. They don’t cover ears and just look awkward IMO like they don’t really fit!
2nd: that the non cedar trees don’t lose their leaves in winter drives me nuts. The leaves stay on them and are covered by snow, that annoys me so much I wish they’d actually lose their leaves and grew nee ones in spring lol


----------



## xxcodexx

not having a full set of furniture such as the elegant and moroccan series. what good are they if theres no cool low tables, wardrobes etc? ive had to make small rooms to fill them up with those items. drives me bonkers.

yep on the tree branches! and having the flowers double constantly. my town is full of flowers and ive cleared them out at least twice already.


----------



## Antonio

You can have pears as pets? I am sorry for this joke, please ignore.

I hate how quickly I went through the DLC, I just feel like there could've been more to unlock. AHHHHHH


----------



## MelodyRivers

Kk still being in the plaza. Ugh why couldn’t he be in  the roost. 
Villagers visiting as soon as I enter my house. I don’t mind the visitors but they show up as soon as I enter my house to simply put something away. It’s annoying I got stuff to do
The nook Friday dialog. Yes I know there’s a sale guys you told me yesterday 
Can’t store flowers
Harriet doesn’t do hair anymore. It doesn’t make sense to me. I would love to get a random haircut for fun
can’t center the houses in HHP 
not being able to move bridges. I don’t want to destroy a bridge and rebuild. It would be nice if we could just move it like the houses and buildings.
Not being able to take a loan for the extra storage. 
Kappn always takes me to the same dumb islands. I think that the possibility of going to a good island should be more since we can only go once per day.


----------



## Wolfie

I really wish villagers would just ask you if they could come over when you're outside only instead of having the option to barge in. It's been happening more lately and it's annoying to deal with when I'm trying to change clothes or do a small task in my house.


----------



## Airysuit

Seashells washing on shore. I figured out the trick with branches, stones and fossils behind cliffs a year ago and it made my island much better maintainable.
But whhhyyyy do seashells HAVE to spawn  ill never be done cleaning up the beach and i hate that


----------



## Valeris

K.K. should have been in the Roost. I like his appearances but he basically takes up the entire day. I also miss the club in New Leaf as well where he could have set up shop.


----------



## wenee

[deleted]


----------



## Livia

wenee said:


> I hate how you can't get rid of counterfeit artworks very easily. I've had villagers send me artworks that turned out to be counterfeit. I wish Timmy and Tommy could dispose of them for you or you could gift them to villagers. I don't want to place a bin in my town so I have no choice but to dump them on mystery islands.


Unless the update changed it, you can mail art to your villagers. Sometime last year Tank sent me a fake painting and I sent it back to him. He displayed it in his house for a while though, so this wouldn’t be a good idea if you care about what your villagers houses look like.


----------



## wenee

[deleted]


----------



## Charcolor

Wolfie said:


> I really wish villagers would just ask you if they could come over when you're outside only instead of having the option to barge in. It's been happening more lately and it's annoying to deal with when I'm trying to change clothes or do a small task in my house.



i'm not sure becauae i haven't tried it myself, but i think if you press B instead of A when they try to come in they will leave you alone. or something like that. again though i'm not sure!


----------



## peachycrossing9

I kinda wish you didn't have to invite an amiibo card villager three times before they move in. I find it quite tedious. Please Nintendo, once is enough.


----------



## shells

Changing my island name. I know its something that probably would affect the game, however I have on multiple occasions considered completely restarting ACNH just to rename my island. I don't care if there would be a fee, just an oppurtunity to change it at LEAST once.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2021



Wolfie said:


> I really wish villagers would just ask you if they could come over when you're outside only instead of having the option to barge in. It's been happening more lately and it's annoying to deal with when I'm trying to change clothes or do a small task in my house.


I'm pretty sure you can just leave your house and come back in, its tedious but its the only way I've been able to decorate my house


----------



## cocoacat

I may be wrong, but it seems like the Happy Home Network browsing page is regional?? I have noticed a real lack of international names and prompts. If so, that's really unfortunate! I love seeing designers from around the world... especially Japanese designers who have a lot of creative players.

I know we can just add them through their code, but when browsing it'd be nice to see a mix of all players. I also hate how we have no way to search for designs of a particular villager or npc.


----------



## LadyMacabre

God I have SO many. 99% of them the same as the previous ones on here. It's like if the Devs actually took feedback and listened to us they could improve the game and a lot of them are explained away with "The game is meant to be slow and Zen".

So anyway, here are mine (there are quite a few!)

*Disclaimer: I do actually enjoy this game a hell of a lot. It's like a model village/dolls house sim and it's adorable and the fun tends to outweigh the hundreds of issues with it. I just need to get this all off my chest which is I guess why this thread is here!

Terraforming & Designing*

- You don't know which "square" you are facing as there is no guide on the floor, so you end up digging water/pilling a cliff/accidentally dusting floor away because you are one pixel off where you need to be. A simple red square indicating where your character will terraform would fix this.
- Having to terraform a whole river/cliff/path bit by bit. It takes SO long and the above makes it even longer when you accidentally knock the cliff down or fill in water you JUST laid because you can't see where you are facing properly
- The Devs noticing that almost *every* single player exploited the 4th level glitch to place objects and tree's up there because we ALL loved making the 4th level look nice and then *DELIBERATELY PATCHING OVER IT SO WE COULDN'T HAVE A NICE THING. *WHY?? Why get rid of something we actually liked when they could have just made it an actual part of the game because it basically already worked anyway?
- Not being able to have the edges stacked so you have maximum room on the second/third levels
- Can't move Rocks but can trees, even money trees. Why.
- Can't see what you are doing behind buildings/trees. Yes you can angle the camera down to ground level to see where you are or stuff is but then as soon as you do anything it goes back. You can't get a decent birds eye view either.
- No camera swivel so you can't see anything from different angles. Yet you can do this inside houses.


*Properties & Buildings*

- 24 hours to build anything. Half a day I could cope with but 24 hours waiting for a stupid incline or house to get built is excessive. There is nothing "Zen" to me about having to wait that long to then do anything else.
- 24 hours *not* being able to build a bridge because you are demolishing one or building an incline.
- Not being able to just move a bridge or incline you have placed incorrectly (like 1 square off) so you have to pay to demolish it then pay for a new one. Also, not being able to move it over slightly in the same place because "tHeReS sOmEtHiNg iN tHe WaY". So you have to demolish it, skip time, build it again, skip time again, just to move it one square.
- As above but for houses. You have to pay to move the house entirely elsewhere if it is slightly off (you can barely see the guidelines for placing it in some seasons and weathers).


*Villagers*

- Barging in on you in your home and/or inviting themselves over
- Getting right in the way when you are terraforming or making things then getting annoyed when you move them
- Having random villagers forced on you if you don't fill a vacant plot in 24 hours. Would love to be able to hold a vacant plot til I got a villager I actually wanted instead of having to time travel to get rid of villagers or buy amiibo/wait for a camp visitor (How about being able to invite villagers from islands to camp so you can swap them out with villagers you don't want? No. That would actually be easy and fun).
- Can't kick villagers out by talking to Isabelle or at the click of a button. Why.
- Not being able to choose to have 6/8/10 villagers. I don't want 10 houses, I want 8. I want the option to go up to 10 if I want or down to 6 or 4 if I want.



*Storage, Items & Shopping*

- Can't stack plants/flowers/trees which makes moving things around 100x longer. I have heard this was something that was in NL so why take it out of NH? It's not like they CAN'T put it in the game, they just don't want to. Again, what exactly is "Zen" about that?
- Can't put plants/flowers/trees in storage. Why.
- Can't gift flowers/plants/trees to anyone. Why.
- Can't mass plant or unplant. Why.
- Can't buy multiple items at the same time, can't buy things in bulk (No, 5 is not bulk if I want 20 holly bushes), can't buy multiples of the same item even (I want a row of lights so want more than one!!).
- 5 item catalogue limit.
- So I can customise some really random items but not others like beds and general furniture? Why.




*Islands and other NPC's*

- Getting the same Island 200 times in a row. I don't even bother anymore. The only reason I WOULD go now is to try and get a villager I actually want but (as above) my plots are full, you can't kick villagers to get new ones and it just ends up a complete waste of nook miles.
- Kapnn. Fun character but it's basically just mystery islands with no villagers and way less stuff on them. And again, it's 200 identical pointless islands so I don't even bother anymore as it's just a waste of miles.
- Harvs Island can be great except it only resets items on Monday. Once you have 5 hairstyles that's it so what's the point in Harvs' girlfriend after that?
- Brewster seems really pointless. The only thing I find fun is seeing NPCs in there before they "go to work". Other than that what's the point???
- Label. Gives you a fashion theme to do then if you dare use a different item to be creative you "lose". What's the point?
- Redd. Just annoying having to wait and spend bells to get items not even for you or the Island, but for the museum. At least all the other donations don't cost stupid amounts of bells!
- Literally Celeste and Daisy Mae are the only NPC worth waiting for, and I can't even use Daisy Mae as being forced to time travel to be able to actually DO anything in the game ruins that.


*Tech Stuff*

- Animations, and constant clicking, and not being able to skip things, and having to mash B to skip dialogue only to exit out and have to start all over again. Some lists being the "Yes" answer at the top so you mash A, only for the next list to have the "No" option at the top meaning you have to start again. It's a complete lack of continuity and just SO annoying and time consuming for no reason.
- Repetitive dialogue so you have to listen to the same thing over and over and over again with almost ALL NPC's (Cyrus is the absolute WORST for this). It's getting so boring having to sit through stuff, then mashing B to speed through it only to skip completely out and have to do it again. MAKE THINGS SKIPPABLE! 
- The music. 4 songs all made up of 4 repetitive bars and you can't switch off just the music and keep the sounds. I play in silence more often than not which is actually really boring.
- Being able to use the screen touchpad to type on the keyboard but you can't draw on it, which would make custom designing so much more fun and easy
- Having to save custom designs one by one and it not just auto filling into an empty slot unless you specify otherwise


*And the absolute, ultimate slap in the face*

- One Island Only. I bought this game for my whole family like I do basically every other family game and only one of us can play it. It's literally not that hard to have multiple saves and the excuses from people about why they can't have multiple islands are pathetic. It's literally so you have to spend more money and buy multiple switches just for AC games because other games can manage multiple saves just fine (and people actually buy 2+ switches just for AC, so AC devs won't change it).
- Above might have been bearable, but Second/Third/Fourth players basically can't do anything. There is pretty much no point in second or more players at all.
- Couch coop being on one screen so second or more players can't do their own thing while all working together. Again, other games manage to have multiscreen with zero issue and again people make stupid excuses as to why AC can't? They literally can. They just don't want to.

The saddest thing about all of the above problems is that *THEY CAN ALL BE FIXED BECAUSE 99% OF THEM ALREADY HAVE THAT FUNCTION FOR OTHER THINGS IN THE GAME* (e.g. items CAN be stacked, level 4 COULD be decorated, things like plants COULD be stored or gifted like other items, dialogue COULD be skippable like they are for some things). The Devs just can't be bothered and don't listen to what the fans actually want, making excuses about "not being able to" and 2 years in they aren't going to either.

None of it has put me off the game or will make me stop playing, but all of this has been said over and over and over and over and agreed with by the majority of players spanning over the last *TWO YEARS*. Not just here but on other forums, facebook, reddit etc. It's stuff we ALL want. So why can't the devs just give it to us (Or, you know, don't take it away in the first place) instead of being lazy and sticking pointless stuff/characters in that just waste time? They could make this game perfect if they just DID these things.

If you made it this far, thank you! Not looking for a debate or to be told "wElL dOnT pLaY tHeN". Literally just wanted to get it all of my chest.


----------



## Charcolor

i feel like this thread has derailed a bit...it was made for petty/small complaints not major common criticisms people have...


----------



## Plainbluetees

Hearing the sound of stepping on snow in this game hurts my ears. It’s almost like a nail on chalkboard. I don’t know why because I’m not usually sensitive to sounds, especially in video games.


----------



## Charcolor

another thing that bothers me is wisp. specifically, no matter what i do to try to alert him i'm here and about to talk with him (emoting at him, running around him), he always acts like it's my fault that he gets so startled he splits into pieces! i know otherwise it would totally ruin his purpose in the game so realistically it's better this way but as a person wisp annoys me! i've just stopped talking to him altogether since he clearly isn't a fan of me


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wolfie said:


> I really wish villagers would just ask you if they could come over when you're outside only instead of having the option to barge in. It's been happening more lately and it's annoying to deal with when I'm trying to change clothes or do a small task in my house.


yeah, great things from new leaf I'm _totally_ glad they brought back

I mean I guess we do the same to them, but we also don't interrupt whatever they're doing unless we go talk to them


also, can you believe we got an entire update with a bunch more diys and yet they _still_ didn't bother to add a snow pile diy for a winter alternative to the various leaf piles (and spring's cherry-blossom pile)?


----------



## Hsn97

CitrusCakes said:


> You know what? This is a tiny one, but I find it so weird that there's no UI indicator that Cyrus' customizations are reducing your bells. Obviously there is a price that is displayed to the right of all the colorway options, but other than that, all there is is the little loading screen and music, then he hands you the item...and that's it. It doesn't do the little bell-spending sound effect or show you that you've lost bells because you purchased something.
> I often don't realize I barely have any bells left when customizing things because the Re-Tail customization screens don't indicate that at all lol. This bothers me more than it should, especially since he's like the only NPC in the game that isn't shown to take a bag of bells from your hand OR otherwise indicate that you've lost bells from the transaction.
> Does anyone else know what I'm referring to? It kinda drives me nuts LMAO. It also makes the whole transaction feel like it's missing something, like when you have to sneeze but then it goes away...


It actually took me a while to realise that Cyrus charged for his services because of this!


----------



## inazuma

I really want the teensy little cute things like waking up tom nook in the earlier days. :[


----------



## Skyfall

How you have to go in and out of the dressing room to buy multiple clothing items.


----------



## paine408953

1. you can't give other players on your island food unless its in a present
2. you can't buy multiple of the same clothing at the Able Sisters
3. you can only have the milkshake in one color


----------



## Misha

Everybody who visits my house keeps commenting on how my gyroids are "facing the wrong way". They are on shelves on the wall, clearly facing forwards! No Punchy, I cannot teach you my _secret way to use furniture_, this is just some bug in the game it seems?


----------



## Commodore

I wish I could turn the island music off. Sometimes I enjoy it, but usually I'd rather just hear the ambient noises. I almost always play with the volume down to zero.


----------



## Envy

Insects appearing in winter/in the snow irks me. I get why they did it, it makes it possible to catch them during the winter months. But... It's very unrealistic. Also, IRL one of my favorite aspects of winter is the lack of insects, so seeing moths (which freak me out IRL) flying around lights while it's snowing bothers me to my core. lol


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

The moss becoming dormant in winter sucks big time since I used some for decorating now I gotta redo the areas.
Kappa islands are fine but I'm tired of getting the holly bush island. 
In HHP some of the houses don't line up exactly the island entrance
People say Isabelle is useless but what does Harriet do after you got the new hairstyles??
We need more black hairstyles I like the few we have but we can add more

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2021

Also wisp threating you when you don't give him the pieces is like..out of character for him


----------



## maria110

Corrie said:


> Who actually likes Kapp'n's singing? Who sits through it?
> I'm glad there's at least an option to skip but why couldn't they make it so you just needed to press B once instead of mashing it?



I like Kappn's singing, just not *all the time*.  And, It goes on for so long.  I agree that pressing "B" once should be enough.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2021



islandprincess said:


> I just thought of another pet peeve: the Nook Friday dialogue.



I don't know what that is.


----------



## boring

Feeling the beginnings of some AC burnout. Not good times


----------



## Pig-Pen

When I'm trying to terraform and villagers get in the way and don't move. Shino literally has stood up twice to just change angles then sat back down. In general, it feels like whenever I am building villagers go out of their way to get in MY WAY.


----------



## Beanz

i wish there was a plaza tree like in nh or at least a plaza tree furniture item that we could place anywhere we want. i could just technically make my own plaza tree with a regular hardwood tree but it ain’t the same


----------



## Sheydra

Lol yeah they do seem to luv getting I the way when you terraform.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Villagers don't seem to sit down inside the Restaurant or Café at the Resort, so I have to always force them to sit down by the tables.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

here's my petty complaint! I want to play HHP but whenever I do I end up playing it all day (I spend so many hours on just one house) and now I'm too afraid to turn on my switch because I know i'll get nothing productive done IRL


----------



## VanitasFan26

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> here's my petty complaint! I want to play HHP but whenever I do I end up playing it all day (I spend so many hours on just one house) and now I'm too afraid to turn on my switch because I know i'll get nothing productive done IRL


I feel the same way. I just have to tell myself "Okay you've done enough for the day, its time to take a break" because the moment you see your favorite villager and you spent a lot of time making their vacation home thats the part where it can be addicting.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> here's my petty complaint! I want to play HHP but whenever I do I end up playing it all day (I spend so many hours on just one house) and now I'm too afraid to turn on my switch because I know i'll get nothing productive done IRL


My problem is choosing a good villager on the beach, but when I’m done another villager comes to replace the one I decorated BUT I WANT TO MAKE THEIR HOUSE NOW. so painful. whats worse? There are MULTIPLE good villagers. Like what do I do?


----------



## Franny

i wish items that were colored had the same shades or consistent shades between items  i hate getting a blue item and it being sky blue, then another blue item and it's dark blue. it'd be nice if it was like, categorized between like "hot pink" or "light pink." idk, it's probably a lot of work to do, but im picky about things matching ;___;


----------



## Airysuit

Franny said:


> i wish items that were colored had the same shades or consistent shades between items  i hate getting a blue item and it being sky blue, then another blue item and it's dark blue. it'd be nice if it was like, categorized between like "hot pink" or "light pink." idk, it's probably a lot of work to do, but im picky about things matching ;___;


Sameee! Ive been decorating my fair to make a Christmas fair but the frozen, festive and ornament sets just don't have matching colors whatsoever  the closest matches are the white shades, but its still a little of and white is so boring next to the snow... it's not the end of the world and maybe if I was a little better at designing it would work but I cant seem to figure it out


----------



## StrawberryMintExplosion

Almost every time I'm in my house A villager will come and visit me. It's a little annoying because I'm just trying to get things out of my storage or craft. I don't wanna be interrupted almost all the time just because a villager wants to visit. In new leaf, I don't think villagers would visit THIS often.


----------



## Croconaw

StrawberryMintExplosion said:


> Almost every time I'm in my house A villager will come and visit me. It's a little annoying because I'm just trying to get things out of my storage or craft. I don't wanna be interrupted almost all the time just because a villager wants to visit. In new leaf, I don't think villagers would visit THIS often.


That was my biggest pet peeve in New Leaf. I can’t believe this has gotten worse in New Horizons. It’s a bit annoying, but I really don’t want to be rude and leave after a villager visits me. I usually just feel forced to hang with them a bit and then leave.


----------



## Snek

StrawberryMintExplosion said:


> Almost every time I'm in my house A villager will come and visit me. It's a little annoying because I'm just trying to get things out of my storage or craft. I don't wanna be interrupted almost all the time just because a villager wants to visit. In new leaf, I don't think villagers would visit THIS often.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who's annoyed by this. What's worse for me is that the villager that keeps wanting to visit is the same villager every time. Rolf keeps inviting himself so much that I'm starting to get annoyed by him. If he thought bubbles to leave I won't be hesistating to let him go.


----------



## SugarMage

Why can't we sit at any of the unused tables in the Roost?!
When getting coffee, as soon as the dialogue completes you are forced to get up, so you cannot sit there.
If you try to sit at any other seat without visitors or an Amiibo, Brewster tells you it's reserved...
Where do I go if I just wanna sit in the Roost then!?
There was at least a chair in Wild World, but here we get nothing but the floor.
Waited so long for the Roost and I know this isn't a big deal but this is the most disappointing part to me personally.

I'm probably the only one who cares so I'm sticking this here LOL


----------



## Croconaw

SugarMage said:


> Why can't we sit at any of the unused tables in the Roost?!
> When getting coffee, as soon as the dialogue completes you are forced to get up, so you cannot sit there.
> If you try to sit at any other seat without visitors or an Amiibo, Brewster tells you it's reserved...
> Where do I go if I just wanna sit in the Roost then!?
> There was at least a chair in Wild World, but here we get nothing but the floor.
> Waited so long for the Roost and I know this isn't a big deal but this is the most disappointing part to me personally.
> View attachment 420175
> I'm probably the only one who cares so I'm sticking this here LOL


You’re definitely not the only one who feels this way. I do, as well. I love the roost’s music. It’s so soothing and I just want to chill there sometimes.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I wish there was a way to freeze weed growth on stages 1 and 2

I also wish stages 2 and 3 had more visual variety to them


----------



## Misha

Whoops, wrong thread, but I wanted to post here anyway. Terraforming is still so annoying, I really wish the update would have changed how that worked. Especially with joycon drift it drives me up the wall cliff.


----------



## catra

prolly already posted here but


----------



## KittenNoir

This is a very small couple of things, But I do not like when I am trying to pick something up or cleaning a area and I rub off the custom flooring  I also dislike it when I am trying to pick or plant items with my shovel and I dig up another item or I pick up a tree and I waste all the food I just ate so I have to go back and eat more food to run back to what I was doing.


----------



## Beanz

When the 2.0 update introduced the shopping district at Harv’s island as stores ran out of RV’s I was lowkey disappointed because I thought that implementing something like the shopping area in City Folk would’ve been a better idea.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I was very disappointed to learn that we cannot use Room Size feature from HHP in our homes on our island. All rooms that were on the left, right and up are too small and I was really hoping we could expand the room size but we can't do that. Back in New Leaf you were able to expand your room size sure it costed bells but it was possible. Now I can't even fit most of the new items in my personal home. Its good thing I made extra homes on my island because at least I can take advantage of the main room, attic and basement since they are pretty big.


----------



## maria110

I wish we wouldn't receive vine and glowing moss duplicates until we've received all the recipes at least once.  Why is Celeste the only smart force for good in this regard?  Something like 30 million ACNH players and she remembers which recipes everyone has.  She is wonderful.


----------



## maria110

When you catch a crucian carp, your character says "I caught a crucian carp. My skills are sharp!"  I wish I could change that because I don't think it's true.  Catching a crucian carp is as easy as rolling off a log.  I catch them all the time, even though I don't want them and they are fairly worthless.

Also, and this is my own fault but I am really terrible at placing zen bridges.  I like them and want to use them but often place them so they don't look well and have to demolish and do over, sometimes with an entirely different bridge.  Ugh.


----------



## maria110

I'm tired of the snow already so I time traveled that island to spring and summer and found out that the outdoor designs I have all look a bit better with the snow than with the grass, like the flowers and stuff.  Hmm.  I would have enjoyed playing cherry blossom season anyway but the game won't give the recipes and it's very frustrating.   I probably need to play HHP for awhile to have something to do.  I'm looking forward to Festivale since Pave brings some energy to winter.


----------



## xhyloh

i wish we still got square or circle grass patterns like in new leaf. i definitely don't miss the dirt patches from that game though


----------



## Romaki

You know what really bothers me? That you can't create a new island without keeping all your old achievements. In the New Leaf Amiibo update you could restart by selling your town, I don't remember if you kept your medals but at least Nintendo understood the desire to have a new town without losing everything. I really don't understand why I can't reset in-game and keep my achievements and their progress. The only achievement that would have to change is the first one because it's tied specifically to your island name, but it would be cool if that one was a little record of all your old islands, even if just their name and their date of creation.

If that was a thing, I'd probably get a new island every couple of months and try a new island name with a new theme. Bunch of people would create islands until they're done, upload them as dream islands and move on. And Nintendo doesn't have to delete every dream address after inactivity either tbh, just tie them to our Nintendo account and give us the option to delete them via a browser too.

But anyway, I wouldn't mind starting anew if I could keep the achievements I collected over the last two years. I know it's not something the average AC player needs, but it's my petty complaint y'know. I can get pretty bothered by river exits and island names, but it's no fun to redo everything just to change a detail.


----------



## angelcat621

Probably someone's posted this before but the lack of cat-themed items is annoying. Dogs have 2 separate sets of plushies for crying out loud! Where's my kitty plushies?  The lucky cat and tiger stuff is not enough. My whole island is named for and dedicated to the memory of one very special feline companion I had for many years. I want cat stuff everywhere!


----------



## maria110

I'm thinking of changing my gothic island to some other theme but I have like 1,000 black flowers to dig up.  Ugh.


----------



## rubyrubert

I wish special characters had shifts were they swap out with other characters. 

Like it'd be nice to see Blathers have a chair and run the night shift while Celeste runs the day shift in the museum or something. I don't want to see Blathers literally standing his entire life in one spot. Can we bring back Phyllis and Pelly (and Pete) for the Residential Services. And someone especially for Timmy and Tommy? It's literally child labor and they never leave the shop anymore even for New Years! Please.

I also want to see special characters walk around. It'd be nice to see Sable smelling flowers instead of being glued to her chair. Her muscles have probably atrophied by now


----------



## TalviSyreni

I really hate that the recipe for giant vines requires 25 pieces of vines to pick, yet when you go to either HHP or the vine & glowing moss island via Kapp'n you only pick up about ten pieces. What's more annoying is that HHP doesn't exactly spawn back the vines you pick quickly either and it's highly unlikely you'll go back to the vine island via Kapp'n for at least a few more days.


----------



## Meadows

Every other AC game has more features and more interesting features.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Meadows said:


> Every other AC game has more features and more interesting features.


I would argue that City Folk which is underrated had so many other features that never made a comeback in New Leaf or New Horizons

Here's a video from @jvgsjeff that explains it:
11 Things You Can Do in City Folk But Not in New Leaf (Animal Crossing)


----------



## unintentional

I recently restarted and the tutorial (??? Beginning chunk) of the game is so slow and tedious, especially when I have limited time to play because my daughter.  

Took me several days to get enough iron for the nook store to open because it's so hard to get miles when you're starting out, so I didn't want to use the freebie nook mile ticket from Tom Nook cause it took me forever to be able to buy one.

I got the game when it first released and the beginning segment killed my enjoyment so quickly, I'm sticking through it this time though (mostly cause I want to play HHP *so* bad, and I ordered Chabwick and Sasha's amiibos)


----------



## VanitasFan26

unintentional said:


> I recently restarted and the tutorial (??? Beginning chunk) of the game is so slow and tedious, especially when I have limited time to play because my daughter.
> 
> Took me several days to get enough iron for the nook store to open because it's so hard to get miles when you're starting out, so I didn't want to use the freebie nook mile ticket from Tom Nook cause it took me forever to be able to buy one.
> 
> I got the game when it first released and the beginning segment killed my enjoyment so quickly, I'm sticking through it this time though (mostly cause I want to play HHP *so* bad, and I ordered Chabwick and Sasha's amiibos)


The Tutorial is way worse in New Leaf because you have to get a 100% approval rating just to start doing Public Works Projects as Mayor. Then the villagers would constantly remind of things you need to know even though you heard it many times. I mean seriously I couldn't even imagine what would've happened if Isabelle says you need to have a 5 star rating just to invite K.K. Slider on your island.


----------



## rubyrubert

I want the UFO to come back


----------



## maria110

It annoys me that the bathroom sink item includes a mirror but the mirror doesn't work as a mirror.  Boo.


----------



## xxcodexx

im fairly irritated that nintendo ruined the bug catching on the outer islands. the ONLY reason that i went to the other islands was to stock up on bugs for flick so i could make some cash. now thats gone completely so theres absolutely zero reason for me to go to those islands anymore.
i get that folks that dont have 10 villagers might want to still go to the islands to hunt for a new villager, but for me its pointless to go there at all. kinda stinks too because i currently have around 800 nook miles tickets and no reason to use them LOL!


----------



## RosasMom

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 368355
> Eh......I wish certain villagers were allowed to wear pants.


I know this is an older post but this literally made me laugh out loud. I SO agree. Some of the characters NEED pants!!! Especially the "grown men" ones. Put me down as another vote for "pants please"!!


----------



## xara

its really not a big deal at all, but i wish the reward for delivering a package would come from the villager you’re delivering _for_, and not the villager you’re delivering _to_. that’s the favour i’m asked to do most often, so it’d be nice if it was another way for me to receive a villager’s photo, instead of just friendship points.


----------



## unintentional

If I have to hear Rocket talk about how she can sleep til noon, I'm going to lose it.  She's the only villager I have that repeats a line of dialogue _every.  single.  time._


----------



## mermaidshelf

I'm working on completing the Nook Miles Achievements and some of them are so grindy. I've been playing since launch and I barely made it to 100 Smile Isle requests. I really wish more things would count towards it. For example, if you sell them something from your inventory, that should count or if you catch a flea on them. I've gotten up to 160 now but only because I've been only focusing on finishing that achievement and playing non-stop. It's making me hate talking to my villagers, who were already prone to repetitive dialogue.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Happy Home Paradise feels "too easy" when you just do things half way and the villager doesn't seem to care how well the home is as long as they have the items they wanted to see. I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I wish there was a grading system.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I feel that in theory Nook Miles were going to be better than badges but it turns out not. They are just way to grindy, dont have the charm of badges, you cant get excited and show them off on your TPC (Actually the passport is kinda like a TPC just only used like once lol), and after you use the miles you have on a few items you never use them again unless for tickets. ALSO YALL KILLED MAH KING PHINEASE. I had coffee with him though!!!


----------



## Foreverfox

I don't like that I cannot buy everything I want from the fitting room in Able's at one time.


----------



## Bobbo

I want to pick the weeds at Harv's Merchant Island Plaza!

It drives me crazy!


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

VanitasFan26 said:


> Happy Home Paradise feels "too easy" when you just do things half way and the villager doesn't seem to care how well the home is as long as they have the items they wanted to see. I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I wish there was a grading system.


I heard this was a problem in _Happy Home Designer_, as well. It's a shame, because villagers having an appropriate reaction to how much effort you put into fulfilling their desires could lead to some potentially funny writing — probably something more reminiscent to say, _Wild World_, for example. I already know the dialogue in this game is criticized enough as it is, so I'm not gonna beat a dead horse about it.


----------



## Beanz

i just got the vine hanging chair and it bothers me that there is no swinging animation. they could’ve at least made a little swinging animation for a few seconds after you sit on it. also i hate how my characters hair/hat glitches through the chair. it’s still a cute chair though, so im still going to use it in my green room/plant room.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Really triggers me how everyday I log into this game I keep getting duplicate DIYS. Like seriously its so annoying!


----------



## Kg1595

Bobbo said:


> I want to pick the weeds at Harv's Merchant Island Plaza!
> 
> It drives me crazy!


Me too.  Plus, I feel like Harriet, as a style-conscious individual, would be just the type of personality that the weeds would grate on her too.


----------



## Croconaw

I hate how the game is design oriented now. Why is it so focused on crafting and design? I miss when it was more like a community. I think crafting was fine as a background feature but it’s so prominent. It’s shoved in your face like terraforming is. I like terraforming, it makes things so much easier… I just wish it was more focused on what Animal Crossing is. This isn’t the game we came to love. 

Also: I miss the dump.


----------



## peachycrossing9

VanitasFan26 said:


> Happy Home Paradise feels "too easy" when you just do things half way and the villager doesn't seem to care how well the home is as long as they have the items they wanted to see. I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I wish there was a grading system.



A grading system would make it more interesting and give it a challenge. That would be nice. You can literally just leave their house with the requested items and they will have the same reaction. I do also wish they would make it so that Villagers reacted based on how much effort you put into their houses.


----------



## Kg1595

Croconaw said:


> I hate how the game is design oriented now. Why is it so focused on crafting and design? I miss when it was more like a community. I think crafting was fine as a background feature but it’s so prominent. It’s shoved in your face like terraforming is. I like terraforming, it makes things so much easier… I just wish it was more focused on what Animal Crossing is. This isn’t the game we came to love.
> 
> Also: I miss the dump.


I agree.  The charm of the game was the community feel and social interaction of a small town, with design being a secondary aspect.  While island design is not a negative by any means, it seems that it was made a greater priority in ACNH and especially 2.0, to the detriment of the interactive part of the game.  Had the designers fully baked some features like mini-jobs at Brewster‘s, MP games, and a wider breadth of villager interactions, ACNH would be a bit more balanced.  It is a shame ACNH is more or less completed, because you would think it would not be difficult to include these in another update, given how much was added in 2.0.  Maybe next time…


----------



## RosasMom

Two things: 

1. I SERIOUSLY want to give Daisy Mae a handkerchief! She's otherwise very cute, but without a tissue, she is nauseating. Am I the only one who stands north of her before speaking to her so that when we talk, I won't have to see her face? Also, my daughter has the Happy Home dlc game and saw Daisy Mae's grandmother, Joan, in the new hospital. Joan said that her health was bad because her farm life had been so hard, carrying turnips, etc. but that now it was okay because her granddaughter was doing the work. I was like WHAT?? Your lifestyle damages your health so now you set out to ruin your granddaughter's health? The child is filthy, always has a cold, and is overworked. Should I call the ACNH child protective services??   

2. The fact that I can't politely say, "No, thank you," to Brewster when he offers pigeon milk with my coffee. I mean yes, in my head I say, "Ew, no," but I would never say that to his face.


----------



## VanitasFan26

peachycrossing9 said:


> A grading system would make it more interesting and give it a challenge. That would be nice. You can literally just leave their house with the requested items and they will have the same reaction. I do also wish they would make it so that Villagers reacted based on how much effort you put into their houses.


I can't believe I have to bring up this game again but in Pocket Camp at least it tells you what sort of items that the villager wants for their vacation home and you actually get graded if you have that item, but if you don't have it and place it with something else then it would nerf the rating the score.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I wish they made more FOOD rugs in the 2.0 update not just the watermelon rugs and a cookie rug and stuff, I would love a pizza and a doughnut rug.


----------



## skweegee

RosasMom said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. I SERIOUSLY want to give Daisy Mae a handkerchief! She's otherwise very cute, but without a tissue, she is nauseating. Am I the only one who stands north of her before speaking to her so that when we talk, I won't have to see her face?


For the two times I ever bought turnips in NH that's what I did. Since then I've taken it a step further and simply do not play the game before 12pm on Sundays because I find the drip that repulsive.


----------



## RosasMom

VanitasFan26 said:


> Happy Home Paradise feels "too easy" when you just do things half way and the villager doesn't seem to care how well the home is as long as they have the items they wanted to see. I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I wish there was a grading system.


My daughter has HHP and suggested that there could be an optional grading system that you could opt into for extra points and bonus items or something like that. Seems like a good option to me. I know she spends a great deal of time making sure the critters will like their environments, so it does seem like there could be some kind of incentive to do so other than "a job well done is its own reward."


----------



## Pokeking

The Able Sisters use the NL style mannequins to display clothing so the model exists in the game. However, the player can't have them? I wish we could have the NL mannequins to dress up and display. It had a huge effect on the dream towns. Also to serve as an alternate way to switch clothes for those players who prefer the NL way in contrast to the NH wand system.


----------



## peachycrossing9

VanitasFan26 said:


> I can't believe I have to bring up this game again but in Pocket Camp at least it tells you what sort of items that the villager wants for their vacation home and you actually get graded if you have that item, but if you don't have it and place it with something else then it would nerf the rating the score.



Yeah, I kinda hate that Pocket Camp has all the good stuff and New Horizons seems to miss out.


----------



## AccfSally

Not really whining, but anyone else finds it weird that there is no sound coming from this T.V.


----------



## mouthrat

skweegee said:


> For the two times I ever bought turnips in NH that's what I did. Since then I've taken it a step further and simply do not play the game before 12pm on Sundays because I find the drip that repulsive.


you're aware that the nose drip is an item that can be worn by the player as well, right?
*manic laughter*


----------



## Starboard

I haven't played in weeks! 

I'm so tired of getting duplicate recipes!

I'm so tired of looking for Celeste!

I'm so tired of the repetitive dialogue I have to mash through to get anything done!

I'M SICK OF THE MUSIC.

I need to do a time travel trick next time I log on to prevent a trillion flowers from spawning (it snowed last time I played) and I just don't feel like it!

I need to move my castle a space over again so I can put bushes at the entrance and it's so, so annoying pushing and pulling and placing and repaving the floor!!!!!

I haven't even hit 1000 hours which is insane to me because I feel like I gave my life and soul to this game... How do people do it??


----------



## HappyTails

Okay the snow needs to melt already. I've had enough.


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> Okay the snow needs to melt already. I've had enough.


And you wonder why I have a 2nd island set in the Southern Hemisphere. The snow is SO annoying when you have an island in the North.


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> And you wonder why I have a 2nd island set in the Southern Hemisphere. The snow is SO annoying when you have an island in the North.


Snow just looks off in general on a tropical island. Like, geographically, that’s impossible. Snow on an island? Really? I might be biased though. I _hate_ snow in real life.


----------



## azurill

Croconaw said:


> Snow just looks off in general on a tropical island. Like, geographically, that’s impossible. Snow on an island? Really? I might be biased though. I _hate_ snow in real life.


I definitely get tired of the snow because I’m
not a fan of it either. It’s nice for a couple of days. Technically it’s a deserted island not tropical and as weird as it might sound to some there are islands that get snow. I lived on Long Island forever and  we got plenty of snow. It’s one reason I eventually left the island and went south.


----------



## mouthrat

i completely agree with all the snow comments above, the snow is just not it at this point. like i feel like we should not have to wait until february 26th to not have snow anymore. i used to live way up north, and the snow stopped coming around mid/early february. just like how they have us wait until december 10 for snow, maybe the snow should melt on february 10 too. idk.

however that isn't what i'm here to complain about.

i'm here to complain aBOUT THE SIZE OF FOOD WHEN YOU FINISH MAKING IT.

WHY IS IT SOMETIMES THE SIZE OF THE PLAYER'S HEAD???

food is WAYYYY too big in this game. and someone a week or so ago also said that food is literally pointless and i agree. BUT the ginormous size of it makes it even MORE pointless. like????????? i don't know. i hope someone agrees with me :')


----------



## azurill

mouthrat said:


> i'm here to complain aBOUT THE SIZE OF FOOD WHEN YOU FINISH MAKING IT.
> 
> WHY IS IT SOMETIMES THE SIZE OF THE PLAYER'S HEAD???
> 
> food is WAYYYY too big in this game. and someone a week or so ago also said that food is literally pointless and i agree. BUT the ginormous size of it makes it even MORE pointless.


The size of food really is too big. It makes it hard to decorate with because it just looks weird and takes up so much space. There is only one benefit that the food has. If your redoing an area and need to remove a bunch of trees you only need two food items to remove 10 trees instead of 10 pieces of fruit. Once I’m done redoing my island food will go back to being pointless.


----------



## skarmoury

HappyTails said:


> Okay the snow needs to melt already. I've had enough.


Absolutely. I've been on and off the game during winter and I didn't have time to regularly pick the wild flowers (those I didn't intentionally plant). Snow just horrendously overgrew my flowers and now idk what to do bc I don't have time to clean them up. .

That being said, I also wish there was a way to clear flowers faster. I want to restart my game just because there are too many flowers. There are easily a few hundred flowers overgrowing on my island. I wouldn't be surprised if there were 400 flowers or something.


----------



## BrokenSanity

skarmoury said:


> Absolutely. I've been on and off the game during winter and I didn't have time to regularly pick the wild flowers (those I didn't intentionally plant). Snow just horrendously overgrew my flowers and now idk what to do bc I don't have time to clean them up. .
> 
> That being said, I also wish there was a way to clear flowers faster. I want to restart my game just because there are too many flowers. There are easily a few hundred flowers overgrowing on my island. I wouldn't be surprised if there were 400 flowers or something.


I could remove all your flowers for free if you want, I don't mind cleaning up hundreds of flowers.


----------



## VanitasFan26

skarmoury said:


> Absolutely. I've been on and off the game during winter and I didn't have time to regularly pick the wild flowers (those I didn't intentionally plant). Snow just horrendously overgrew my flowers and now idk what to do bc I don't have time to clean them up. .
> 
> That being said, I also wish there was a way to clear flowers faster. I want to restart my game just because there are too many flowers. There are easily a few hundred flowers overgrowing on my island. I wouldn't be surprised if there were 400 flowers or something.


It still bothers me how we don't have a service in this game to remove all flowers. Like Leif has a Weeding Service, yet he cannot remove flowers.


----------



## mouthrat

azurill said:


> The size of food really is too big. It makes it hard to decorate with because it just looks weird and takes up so much space. There is only one benefit that the food has. If your redoing an area and need to remove a bunch of trees you only need two food items to remove 10 trees instead of 10 pieces of fruit. Once I’m done redoing my island food will go back to being pointless.


exactly. like if the food was closer to the size of the items from redd's raffle or the roost's takeout coffee, it would probably be cuter and more enjoyable. and of course i understand that bigger dishes mean bigger models, but dude, it really does not have to be half the size of the player's body. :')


----------



## maria110

When you time travel or don't play for awhile, sisterly villagers are like, "Oh, I missed talking to you.  You're such a good listener" which is a silly thing to say when you've literally been ignoring them for months.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 7, 2022



skarmoury said:


> Absolutely. I've been on and off the game during winter and I didn't have time to regularly pick the wild flowers (those I didn't intentionally plant). Snow just horrendously overgrew my flowers and now idk what to do bc I don't have time to clean them up. .
> 
> That being said, I also wish there was a way to clear flowers faster. I want to restart my game just because there are too many flowers. There are easily a few hundred flowers overgrowing on my island. I wouldn't be surprised if there were 400 flowers or something.



I agree. I just reset an island for the sole reason that there were too many flowers.  My other island also has too many flowers but I love it enough to deal with them.  But the other island just wasn't special enough--reset was a good option.


----------



## Croconaw

Yeah, the flowers are out of control. They duplicate so fast and it’s unrealistic (then again, so are money trees)… I wish there were a flower removal service. And the fact they have to be dug up? Why can’t you just pick them up? It’s really annoying…


----------



## RosasMom

I don't mind the snow in the game or IRL. Where I live it is not uncommon for it to snow on and off even into April sometimes, so if the game is going to get rid of snow in February, I'm happy with that. February is often the worst month of the year if January wasn't too brutal. That might just be me though. I'd rather be cold than too hot. I grew up in a hot climate and hated sweating. lol. What I do hate about the game's winter though, is how difficult it is to make a "perfect" snow person. And they're so picky about the size of their heads. I swear the few that I've managed to get perfect were no different than the ones that whined about their head's not being the right size for their bodies. It will likely be the only nook miles goal that I never achieve. 

And omg, the flowers are like weeds. Worse than the weeds in fact! At least the weeds can picked up with Y and not dug out.


----------



## Bobbo

Croconaw said:


> Yeah, the flowers are out of control. They duplicate so fast and it’s unrealistic (then again, so are money trees)… I wish there were a flower removal service. And the fact they have to be dug up? Why can’t you just pick them up? It’s really annoying…


I think a DYI recipe for a flamethrower wold be nice!


----------



## skarmoury

BrokenSanity said:


> I could remove all your flowers for free if you want, I don't mind cleaning up hundreds of flowers.


Thank you! This is really nice of you.  Unfortunately I don’t have a lot of free time right now to play (I havent opened my game this week oops) but I’ll let you know when I’m free!


----------



## Shawna

HappyTails said:


> Okay the snow needs to melt already. I've had enough.


I feel ya, after a few weeks, the snow gets bland and old. ._.


----------



## TheDuke55

It's annoying that the mannequins from NL are in the game and on display in Able's, but aren't available to players.


----------



## VanitasFan26

It still bothers me how they messed up the ordinances in this game. I mean the Bell Bloom Ordinance works just fine, but all the others are just bad. Night Owl and Early Bird only change the wake up time by one hour and the Beautiful Island Ordinance doesn't make your weeds go away or get rid of any roaches in your home, instead all you get is a decrease spawn of weeds, some of your flowers will start growing more constantly (which is fine if you're still trying to get hybrids), and of course that whole "villagers will pick up weeds" is a scam. Did Nintendo forgert how Ordinances work back in New Leaf or did they just rushed through it because they didn't think people would notice?


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

A trivial complaint I have with the game is how the player characters look. The villagers are fine, but it's puzzling that humans have more detailed knees, but they don't have toes. Even _NL_, with its lower resolution, had toes on your character, so it's weird that this aesthetic choice is absent in _NH_, especially since animals have paws/toes, now, themselves. Plus, I prefer how humans were stylized during the _NL_ era, anyway.



TheDuke55 said:


> It's annoying that the mannequins from NL are in the game and on display in Able's, but aren't available to players.


Really? I guess that's just another thing _NL_ does better, I suppose. I also don't understand why you're limited to trying on clothes in the fitting room only. It'd slightly be more convenient to just allow the player to try on an outfit they see on a mannequin rather than scrolling through a list of it.


----------



## TheDuke55

Introspective Onlooker said:


> A trivial complaint I have with the game is how the player characters look. The villagers are fine, but it's puzzling that humans have more detail knees, but they don't have toes. Even _NL_, with its lower resolution, had toes on your character, so it's weird why this aesthetic choice is absent in _NH_, especially since animals have paws/toes, now, themselves. Plus, I prefer how humans were stylized during the _NL_ era, anyway.
> 
> 
> Really? I guess that's just another thing _NL_ does better, I suppose. I also don't understand why you're limited to trying on clothes in the fitting room only. It'd slightly be more convenient to just allow the player to try on an outfit they see on a mannequin rather than scrolling through a list of it.


Yeah it even has the same pose. So there's no way they couldn't have thought someone didn't want these. And since they function the same way in the shop, there is probably source code there where they could easily make them available to the player.











As for the dressing room, it's better than how it was set up in NL's clothes shops. I did find Mable commenting on the clothes you picked out to be very cute. It was slow yes, but they added a bit of charm.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah it even has the same pose. So there's no way they couldn't have thought someone didn't want these. And since they function the same way in the shop, there is probably source code there where they could easily make them available to the player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the dressing room, it's better than how it was set up in NL's clothes shops. I did find Mable commenting on the clothes you picked out to be very cute. It was slow yes, but they added a bit of charm.


Ah right I forgot you can actually own you own mannequins in New Leaf. It was useful for displaying like so many different clothing items and see what different combinations you can come up with, but you can't do that in this game. In HHP you make an appeal shop but there is one problem. Why can't we put  mannequins in the shop? It just makes no logical sense.


----------



## Starboard

I wish Festivale could take place when the grass isn't dead-coloured! I mean, it's all about bright colours and feeling ALIVE right????


----------



## VanitasFan26

Why do the villagers during Festivale always run up to you when you're trying to catch feathers. I swear they really get "too" excited these days.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah it even has the same pose. So there's no way they couldn't have thought someone didn't want these. And since they function the same way in the shop, there is probably source code there where they could easily make them available to the player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the dressing room, it's better than how it was set up in NL's clothes shops. I did find Mable commenting on the clothes you picked out to be very cute. It was slow yes, but they added a bit of charm.


I think the reason they did not give us mannequins in ACNH was because they thought that we have the wand now so we can switch outfits faster. That was the reason for mannequins in ACNL. I wish they kept them though because 90% of players used them to show off their BEAUTIFUL OUTFITS! Also I do not know anything about coding or game design but I remember watching a ACNH hacked youtube video and the mannequins are not classified as items in the game, I think they are classified as characters? In the fact that they can move around, do reactions, and if you hack it you can play as them. The video has been taken down I think because I cannot find it but if someone else does tell me!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Lately I've been making a ton of food (in NH) to get the "MM-MM-MMiles!" achievement and then selling them, and I didn't realize until I was done making a bunch of cherry smoothies that one of the hot items at Nook's Cranny was cherry jelly, which uses the exact same amount of ingredients as the cherry smoothie. So I could've gotten twice the amount of bells for the same amount of cherries. :/

	Post automatically merged: Feb 28, 2022



VanitasFan26 said:


> Why do the villagers during Festivale always run up to you when you're trying to catch feathers. I swear they really get "too" excited these days.


I know, earlier I was digging up manila clams and Frita kept running up to me, and started throwing confetti at my face when I stopped moving. If that happened to me in real life, I would react a lot differently. XP


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

Speaking of "Viva FESTIVALE!", I'm not sure how I feel about putting villagers in certain attire because of their gender, because honestly, the Festivale Tank Dress does not look good on or fit some of the female islanders. I also liked the Festivale attire better in _New Leaf_, overall, and villagers all uniformly wore the same thing in that game. It seems weird to have male and female villagers wear different attire because of their gender when gender-specific clothes aren't a thing that exist in this game, unlike _NL_, where my Mayor would have a completely different running animation if he wore something like what I described, here.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

My shovels keep breaking on me. It's been like this since yesterday.


----------



## VanitasFan26

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My shovels keep breaking on me. It's been like this since yesterday.


Oh gosh I hate that, when you try to get tools from storage they suddenly break. Again and I said this way long ago there should be an indication when you're tool is about to break.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

VanitasFan26 said:


> Oh gosh I hate that, when you try to get tools from storage they suddenly break. Again and I said this way long ago there should be an indication when you're tool is about to break.


YES! I was thinking of a durability bar like in Minecraft, or a notice that your tool is badly damaged like in Breath of the Wild. The only way we can kind of know when your tool is about to break is counting how many times you used it, but that's just too much.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

VanitasFan26 said:


> Oh gosh I hate that, when you try to get tools from storage they suddenly break. Again and I said this way long ago there should be an indication when you're tool is about to break.





ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> YES! I was thinking of a durability bar like in Minecraft, or a notice that your tool is badly damaged like in Breath of the Wild. The only way we can kind of know when your tool is about to break is counting how many times you used it, but that's just too much.


I hate that tools break in this game. I feel like the best way they could have done it is like the axe and silver axe in past ac games. Those had visible wear. I wouldnt like the bar personally! I HATE BREAKABLE TOOLS. I do not even make the gold tools because I feel like it wastes my gold.


----------



## Starboard

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I hate that tools break in this game. I feel like the best way they could have done it is like the axe and silver axe in past ac games. Those had visible wear. I wouldnt like the bar personally! I HATE BREAKABLE TOOLS. I do not even make the gold tools because I feel like it wastes my gold.


I agree. It's just another weird step backwards this game took. Besides it being somewhat charming at the beginning, I don't think it adds anything positive to the game anymore. Just disrupts you when it happens and takes up pocket space with backups/resources. Also no tools would break that fast in real life. The fact that the gold tools break seems like a mistake or even a joke...

You know with several things in this game I get the feeling that Nintendo purposely wants to aggravate us or make us mash buttons for ages and I don't know why


----------



## TurnipBell20

I have multiple complaints concerning Festivale … The villagers only talk about dancing and feathers for the entire day. The rewards are kind of boring. Pavé‘s dialogue when he receives a rainbow feather is too long. There is confetti all over the screen, and the sound the feathers make is kind of annoying. 

Apart from Festivale, the fact that tools can break really annoys me. I have to buy or craft new tools every single day. 

And why isn’t it possible to craft multiple items at a time? Same goes for buying from Leif. It’s possible to choose between 1 and 5 seed potatoes (or other), but what if I wanna buy 20?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Starboard said:


> I agree. It's just another weird step backwards this game took. Besides it being somewhat charming at the beginning, I don't think it adds anything positive to the game anymore. Just disrupts you when it happens and takes up pocket space with backups/resources. Also no tools would break that fast in real life. The fact that the gold tools break seems like a mistake or even a joke...
> 
> You know with several things in this game I get the feeling that Nintendo purposely wants to aggravate us or make us mash buttons for ages and I don't know why


Literally I understood the axe even if it made me angry, atleast it was cute then. But when its *EVERY SINGLE *tool its just ANNOYING AND I HATE IT. LIKE WHAT WAS THE REASON???? I understand the whole craft  but like uh WHAT ABOUT GOLD TOOLS NINTENDO PLEASE LET ME ESCAPE THIS CYCLE. Its really sad NH is a great game but I agree, instead of every other animal crossing game being a better version of the past games I feel like it became a soft reboot for the series instead.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Why is it everytime I go visit a home in Happy Home Paradise and then when I say "I want to go back" it puts me back in Lottie's Office instead of the dock where Niko is usually at? That is really annoying!


----------



## Shawna

It is a shame that players cannot change their name.  I myself have never been an a situation where I wanted to change my name, but I have a close online friend who is stuck with his deadname.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shawna said:


> It is a shame that players cannot change their name.  I myself have never been an a situation where I wanted to change my name, but I have a close online friend who is stuck with his deadname.


I really wanted to change my name on my 2nd island to "Axel" but I can't do it. Ugh....I might have to do another restart, but I have to tell myself "Just transfer to the main island and then back to the new island so you can keep all your stuff" I plan on doing it soon. I wish I didn't have to do this everytime but its how this game is so restricted on what you can and cannot do.


----------



## Shawna

VanitasFan26 said:


> this game is so restricted on what you can and cannot do.


Very true.  I wish some of these restrictions were removed in the 2.0 updates. Some restrictions are necessary, but some are just ridiculous.

I heard you could actually change your name in Pocket Camp, so I don’t know why they would just remove it for new horizons.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Why is the char a 'size 3' fish? It's clearly big enough to be a 'size 4' fish.
Not my image, by the way.


----------



## BakaRina

That there's no bulk buying of items, as I'm sure it'll save my and everyone's time from wanting to buy a good number of items of our choosing. Not to mention I wish we can input a new dodo code if we happen to input a wrong dodo code instead of having to talk to the airport guy again just to go to someone's island.


----------



## Shawna

For some reason, I couldn't move Vic's house this morning.  At first I thought, maybe it is because he is sick, but when I found him this evening, he was fine. ._.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Excuse me Nintendo, why is there no custom design bottoms? Um hello? I need matching pants for my Shiny Greninja Character


----------



## VanitasFan26

Why do villagers always have to be in your way while you're terraforming. Like seriously leave me alone and let me do my work.


----------



## Starboard

Urghhh this is petty since it's my fault every time, but I keep forgetting to check who my campsite villager is until I boot the game up the next day and remember. Of course by then it's too late to time travel back since they won't be there. I really wish campsite visitors weren't so uncommon because that's the reason I always forget to check. I'm so used to that thing just being a useless decoration.

It's happened several times and I'm scared that I've missed dream villagers since I know they cycle


----------



## Shawna

Still not able to move Vic's house .----.

Sure, he's asleep, but that cannot be the issue, since I can move everyone else even though some of them are asleep.

 Yesterday, I figured he was sick, but I saw him alive and well later that day. 

While we are on the subject of moving plots, I wish you could move empty plots.


----------



## VanitasFan26

When you invite villagers to the resort from your island, why don't they never mention how they are loving their vacation home on your island? I swear its like these villagers are like clones of each other.


----------



## Bizhiins

I really wish that Nook’s Cranny could expand more like in New Leaf. And i know that it’s petty to ask for more customization because we get so much in this game, but I wish we could customize the outside of our shops and town square to fit more with our town theme. Like if I could change the color of the town square tiles from that bright orange-brown to grey instead.


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> When you invite villagers to the resort from your island, why don't they never mention how they are loving their vacation home on your island? I swear its like these villagers are like clones of each other.


It kinds of freaks me out going to HHP and seeing villagers that live on my island and also have homes in HHP randomly wandering around HHP because it feels like they are following me like you live back home and I go to HHP and there you are??? How did you get to the resort so fast? And why are you here?


----------



## VanitasFan26

BrokenSanity said:


> It kinds of freaks me out going to HHP and seeing villagers that live on my island and also have homes in HHP randomly wandering around HHP because it feels like they are following me like you live back home and I go to HHP and there you are??? How did you get to the resort so fast? And why are you here?


Its a mystery to me thats for sure. Even when they move out on your island they are still at the Resort which is odd because if you try to visit their Vacation home while they are packing to move out on your island it says "They are busy" thats very weird to me.


----------



## Shawna

* I hate how villagers that moved out from towns we visited can move to our island without us talking to them first

* I hate how you cannot move villager houses when they are moving in.  It may seem silly to relocate a villager's house while they are in boxes, but to me, it's just another silly restriction.


----------



## Rosch

Still annoyed that there's no way to easily locate villagers. It can get tedious having to explore the museum every single time I am looking for a specific villager.

I know I can just restart the game, but often times, the same villager is still missing.


----------



## azurill

Rosch said:


> Still annoyed that there's no way to easily locate villagers. It can get tedious having to explore the museum every single time I am looking for a specific villager.
> 
> I know I can just restart the game, but often times, the same villager is still missing.


Yea I find it annoying as well. It sometimes takes forever to find them. Nook can call a villager to discuss their house why can’t I call them to find out where they are.


----------



## Shawna

Rosch said:


> Still annoyed that there's no way to easily locate villagers. It can get tedious having to explore the museum every single time I am looking for a specific villager.
> 
> I know I can just restart the game, but often times, the same villager is still missing.


I wish there was some villager tracker thing, like a NookPhone app or something ;-;


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shawna said:


> I wish there was some villager tracker thing, like a NookPhone app or something ;-;


Or better let have like a call app on the nookphone to call them, because its LITERALLY a phone.


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> Or better let have like a call app on the nookphone to call them, because its LITERALLY a phone.


You’d think calling would be a thing considering we had something similar in Pocket Camp, which is only a mobile app. How can something so simple be implemented on a mobile app but forgotten about on a mainline game? I was legitimately surprised when it wasn’t a thing on New Horizons.


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> Or better let have like a call app on the nookphone to call them, because its LITERALLY a phone.


You know those megaphone thingies they were selling as a seasonal item for like the big game event or something? I remember buying them and being so excited because I thought I could use them to call villagers like I press "A" and a menu pops up "Who would you like to call?" and it gives you a list of all your villagers you can call over. I thought in a different game you could use a megaphone to call villagers?


----------



## Bizhiins

I’m annoyed that you can only order 5 items a day on nook shopping. It used to be 10 in the last game! I usually order in pairs so it bothers me that it’s an odd number haha


----------



## Shawna

Bizhiins said:


> I’m annoyed that you can only order 5 items a day on nook shopping. It used to be 10 in the last game! I usually order in pairs so it bothers me that it’s an odd number haha


It should be unlimited


----------



## BrokenSanity

Shawna said:


> It should be unlimited


That would flood your mail box but yeah... what about 25?


----------



## Shawna

BrokenSanity said:


> That would flood your mail box but yeah... what about 25?


That’s true ^^;;

Well most people prefer an even number, so I’d say maybe 20 or 30. ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shawna said:


> That’s true ^^;;
> 
> Well most people prefer an even number, so I’d say maybe 20 or 30. ^^


Back when I still had my old island in 2020 my mailbox was flooded with my villagers sending me letters about themselves, checking up on me, and of course the most annoying one sending me the same gifts that turn out to be clothing and furniture that I already have.


----------



## Shawna

VanitasFan26 said:


> Back when I still had my old island in 2020 my mailbox was flooded with my villagers sending me letters about themselves, checking up on me, and of course the most annoying one sending me the same gifts that turn out to be clothing and furniture that I already have.


I know it’s just once a week, but something else I feel overwhelmed by is the happy home academy letters.  I wish you can opt out of them, or at least only get them when a milestone is reached.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shawna said:


> I know it’s just once a week, but something else I feel overwhelmed by is the happy home academy letters.  I wish you can opt out of them, or at least only get them when a milestone is reached.


Thats the thing that kept me coming back to this game. Its everytime I have to clean my mailbox filled with all the villager letters that I mentioned and yes of course the Happy Home Academy Letters. Also and maybe this is a me problem but I don't like it when villagers act like you disappeared. Like I took a 2 month break back in 2021 and my villagers freaked out like if I was a ghost and then they guilt trip me because they want to talk to me. Like I understand them missing me but I really didn't need that treatment and I already heard all of the same conversations. This was before I deleted the island because it was at that point that I needed a fresh start. It was really getting repetitive.


----------



## skweegee

Shawna said:


> It should be unlimited


Back in the GameCube version it actually was, to an extent anyway. Each item you ordered from the catalog would fill a letter slot on the back counter of the post office, which could hold a maximum of 5 letters. Once the counter was full you couldn't order anything else, but if you just saved and quit then immediately loaded your game back up, all of the mail would be sent and you'd have your items, which would allow you to start placing orders again. Or, you could order enough items to fill the counter to 4 and then send a letter, as filling the counter with a letter directly at the post office would also force mail to be sent, allowing you to start ordering again. I used these tricks all the time when doing trades on that game. 

That all being said, I'd have been happy even with just 10 per day in NH, which is what every other game in the series beyond the GameCube allowed for. They did have a limit of 5 items between mail deliveries, but deliveries were also made twice a day (once at 6am and again at 5pm). It seems baffling to me that a game with such a large focus on decorating and customizing would also have the smallest limit on catalogue ordering in the series. 5 a day is just way too low.


----------



## Croconaw

I wish you could delete letters in bulk. It’s such a hassle to delete them one by one. ._.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> I wish you could delete letters in bulk. It’s such a hassle to delete them one by one. ._.


Oh man that would save me so much time. I mean seriously why does this game force you to do things ONE.AT.A.TIME?!


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> Oh man that would save me so much time. I mean seriously why does this game force you to do things ONE.AT.A.TIME?!


I mean, there are some letters I save, like the letters from my favorite villagers. I just wish I could delete all of those nonsense letters by bulk. I recall you being able to delete multiple letters at a time in previous games. I’m not sure why it was removed.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> I mean, there are some letters I save, like the letters from my favorite villagers. I just wish I could delete all of those nonsense letters by bulk. I recall you being able to delete multiple letters at a time in previous games. I’m not sure why it was removed.


And there was that time where you can bulk drop things on the ground back in the Gamecube version. To answer your question I think Nintendo did this because they think in their minds if they just let us do things one a time it will slow down the game process, but after a while it gets annoying. I don't know what they were thinking but this idea of doing things "One at a time" is poor game design in my opinion.


----------



## Shawna

VanitasFan26 said:


> Oh man that would save me so much time. I mean seriously why does this game force you to do things ONE.AT.A.TIME?!


Bulk feels like an illegal concept for this game, lol

	Post automatically merged: Mar 8, 2022



VanitasFan26 said:


> And there was that time where you can bulk drop things on the ground back in the Gamecube version. To answer your question I think Nintendo did this because they think in their minds if they just let us do things one a time it will slow down the game process, but after a while it gets annoying. I don't know what they were thinking but this idea of doing things "One at a time" is poor game design in my opinion.


They’re thinking the wrong way, it’s not gonna make people play longer, it’s just gonna discourage people from playing.


----------



## Starboard

I have wondered before if the "slowness" of this game actually encourages relaxation and patience, or if it really does the opposite? I know in my case all the limitations, repetitions and nerfs just make me feel irritated which is why I hang out in the rant threads a lot


----------



## AccfSally

I don't know if my game is a little bugged or what.
But Claude has been calling me by the nickname 'Maestro' for TWO YEARS! TWO REAL-LIFE YEARS!

Everyone else will call me other things except for him for some reason.






I answer him every time he pings at me, so why?!?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

For some reason, the fossils on my island seem to spawn at the weirdest places. It's always by my fruit trees or rocks, at the Able's, or at the corner of the map. Why can't they spawn in a more open area where I can see them better??


----------



## BoundSys

I would like Blathers to stop making me press two of his dialogue buttons to donate fossils. I want to be able to have him assess fossils and then donate them without him being like "Oh I hope you'll donate this new fossil".


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I love Kapp'n and all, but if I have to hear him sing about eating cucumbers with mayo one more time, I'm losin' it.


----------



## Bizhiins

I wish there was an easier way to demolish bridges and inclines. Realistically, I feel like you should be able to do it with the terraforming app while you are making paths, cliffs, and waterways.


----------



## Bagelbagon

It's a shame we can't download other people's patterns without nso :l


----------



## VanitasFan26

Your villagers that you invited from your island to your resort don't even remember you, even after they moved off your island, they don't ever mention how "As much as I love my vacation home I really do miss living your island" I feel like I'm talking to a different villager.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

Rosch said:


> Still annoyed that there's no way to easily locate villagers. It can get tedious having to explore the museum every single time I am looking for a specific villager.
> 
> I know I can just restart the game, but often times, the same villager is still missing.


I know this was covered already, but the very _least_ the developers could've done was add some sort of "Contacts" list — a list just about every phone has, and just have islanders text you where their location was. That's what young people do all day long on their smartphones, right? *Texting*...?


----------



## Galaxite

It honestly bothers me that there's such little dialogue and they always repeat the same stuff EVERY TIME. When you have 2 of the same type of villagers and they the same thing that the other one just said...


----------



## TheDuke55

The dialogue in HHD is so boring. Like you would think they would have given the vacationers a bit more variety, but nope just chatting with them makes them regurgitate 'I love my vacation home.'

I thought the villager dialogue on the island was bad, but I'd take that over this.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Why are the villagers in this game clones of each other because of their personality? Why isn't there more variety of personalities.? If I got Colton as a Smug villager I feel like I just got Raymond all over again because both of them are smug and they talk the same way. Same as Francine/Judy, Molly/Fauna, and Chrissy/Rosie. 

I hope in the next Animal Crossing they at least try to branch out because for making 400 villagers and having only 8 personalities there needs to be more variety because it just feels I am seeing clones of villagers who just copy each other because of their personality. If I can just have villagers with new personalities and with new dialogue I would be happy because I am so sick of getting villagers with the same personality type.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> Why are the villagers in this game clones of each other because of their personality? Why isn't there more variety of personalities.? If I got Colton as a Smug villager I feel like I just got Raymond all over again because both of them are smug and they talk the same way. Same as Francine/Judy, Molly/Fauna, and Chrissy/Rosie.
> 
> I hope in the next Animal Crossing they at least try to branch out because for making 400 villagers and having only 8 personalities there needs to be more variety because it just feels I am seeing clones of villagers who just copy each other because of their personality. If I can just have villagers with new personalities and with new dialogue I would be happy because I am so sick of getting villagers with the same personality type.


This was a problem with NL as well. I remember having Tangy and Pinky (both peppy) in my town. In the same 5 minutes, I talked to one and then the other right away. And both of them said word for word the same exact dialogue. It really threw me out of the immersion.

Everyone always raves about how many villagers are in every new Animal Crossing game, but they seriously need to trim the list down. Just like Gamefreak had to stop the Pokedex after a while. What I really think they should do is cut the list down drastically to like 100, 150, or 200 and 200 is really pushing it. And with that smaller list of villagers, give them dialogue and backstory special to them. And the more you befriend them the more lore you get from them ect.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> This was a problem with NL as well. I remember having Tangy and Pinky (both peppy) in my town. In the same 5 minutes, I talked to one and then the other right away. And both of them said word for word the same exact dialogue. It really threw me out of the immersion.


Thats the problem I had with the new villagers that were added during the 2.0 update, because it was the same issue with the Sanrio villagers all of them had the same problem. Their personalities were just pretty much the same as all the other villagers we have. If they would've changed it and make it new then maybe I would be interested in them but no it just feels like I got a new villager clone with a new coat of a paint.

As for Pokemon at least they try to do new different designs and come up with different typings I know thats a topic for another thread but it relates to the problem. I would be all for Animal Crossing introducing new personality types and new species because at least that will make it interesting to have them so you don't find yourself having the same villager who talks the same thing as the others.


----------



## TheDuke55

I honestly think it would be fun if they went back to the storyboard for the next game and redid the villagers. Keep all the personalities, but just cut back and give the ones they keep dialogue that is unique to them, more backstory, ect.

 There's so much they could do to make the villager's such a unique experience. Like when they come to visit, they sometimes ask to play a 'game' which is just guess the number on my card. But wouldn't it be cool if you had a tv/console in one of the rooms that it could prompt your villager to want to play some games with you? You would just be going up against a generic AI cpu during the games.

And so like they could have it where you played 2 player retro games like Balloon Fight, that one Mario multiplayer game (I forget the name) and so on. Like this would make the whole visiting experience feel real.

I don't even work for Nintendo or NH and I'm already coming up with better ideas that I am pretty sure a lot of people would be on board with.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

How long it takes to move in a amiibo villager, not like i spent money on this card.


----------



## TheDuke55

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> How long it takes to move in a amiibo villager, not like i spent money on this card.


I feel this so much. When I got the chance to use amiibos during launch, I commented on how annoying it is to have to do it 3 times. Yeah I get it, some things should take time, but I got spoiled by how convenient it was with NL. So having it be downgraded was disappointing. In that game all you had to do was scan the amiibo in and bam you were done.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel this so much. When I got the chance to use amiibos during launch, I commented on how annoying it is to have to do it 3 times. Yeah I get it, some things should take time, but I got spoiled by how convenient it was with NL. So having it be downgraded was disappointing. In that game all you had to do was scan the amiibo in and bam you were done.


Yea I've been playing nl it was too easy it felt, lol.


----------



## TheDuke55

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> Yea I've been playing nl it was too easy it felt, lol.


At the very least, I think one time crating them should had been enough.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel this so much. When I got the chance to use amiibos during launch, I commented on how annoying it is to have to do it 3 times. Yeah I get it, some things should take time, but I got spoiled by how convenient it was with NL. So having it be downgraded was disappointing. In that game all you had to do was scan the amiibo in and bam you were done.


It may be annoying doing it 3 times but at least you get the chance to pick the villager you want to move out, unlike normally when the game chooses for you during random campsite visits.


----------



## peachycrossing9

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel this so much. When I got the chance to use amiibos during launch, I commented on how annoying it is to have to do it 3 times. Yeah I get it, some things should take time, but I got spoiled by how convenient it was with NL. So having it be downgraded was disappointing. In that game all you had to do was scan the amiibo in and bam you were done.



This just shows how spoiled we were in New Leaf   But I agree. Having to scan in amiibos 3 times is a bit of an overkill. Once or even twice I would have been fine with.


----------



## TheDuke55

peachycrossing9 said:


> This just shows how spoiled we were in New Leaf   But I agree. Having to scan in amiibos 3 times is a bit of an overkill. Once or even twice I would have been fine with.


I feel like this is one of the bigger flaws in the game. They go overkill on the grindy aspect of the game. Acorn/pinecones, the DIY balloons, crafting, no bulk nothing, ect. I always say they padded the game this way to compensate for the pandemic, but honestly they were done way before they knew about it so it was just their plan from the start.


----------



## Corrie

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> How long it takes to move in a amiibo villager, not like i spent money on this card.


Fully agreed. It makes me really sit there and think hard about what villager I want because if I change my mind, I get punished by having to make them visit 3 more times. It blows.


----------



## Bizhiins

I wish that when you were finished with a dream, instead of waking up back in your room, you would just go back to Luna’s dream land in case you wanted to visit more dreams. It’s kind of a drag to have her load back onto the Internet each time you want to visit multiple dream addresses in a row.


----------



## Splinter

Why is switching to terraform mode even a thing, its so annoying and then you are restricted from doing stuff like using the airport until you switch back.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I wish there was an option to skip tutorials whenever you create a new resident. Its like once you heard like 10 times it starts to get annoying.


----------



## TheDuke55

I didn't realize it until someone mentioned, and this is a very small thing, but in NewLeaf when you take off your footwear your bare feet leave a more distinct bare-foot print on sand and snow. Your feet also make a more distinct clap/smack sound when walking/running opposed to when they're wearing footwear.

I need to boot up my game to see if the sounds are similar, but the footprints are a thing. It doesn't matter if you have footwear or are bare, the print will be the same.


Like I said, I get it, this is a small thing. But at the same time, it made me realize Nintendo and NewLeaf took the time to implement such small and beautiful things into their previous entry and they just cut corners all over with NewHorizion. It really put it into perspective for me. Made me realize what bothers me about NH so much and why despite being an AC game I just can't put the same passion into it.

It reminds me about how people were disappointed with how the bean toss didn't have that distinct sprinkle sound, or how it shook a cluster of flowers, or made a sp-lunk sound when it hit water, or how villager's would react with shock if you hit them with the beans. It's such simple things, but so charming at the same time. And honestly it made the game feel more complete and whole to me. NH just feels so barren at times.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> I didn't realize it until someone mentioned, and this is a very small thing, but in NewLeaf when you take off your footwear your bare feet leave a more distinct bare-foot print on sand and snow. Your feet also make a more distinct clap/smack sound when walking/running opposed to when they're wearing footwear.
> 
> I need to boot up my game to see if the sounds are similar, but the footprints are a thing. It doesn't matter if you have footwear or are bare, the print will be the same.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I get it, this is a small thing. But at the same time, it made me realize Nintendo and NewLeaf took the time to implement such small and beautiful things into their previous entry and they just cut corners all over with NewHorizion. It really put it into perspective for me. Made me realize what bothers me about NH so much and why despite being an AC game I just can't put the same passion into it.
> 
> It reminds me about how people were disappointed with how the bean toss didn't have that distinct sprinkle sound, or how it shook a cluster of flowers, or made a sp-lunk sound when it hit water, or how villager's would react with shock if you hit them with the beans. It's such simple things, but so charming at the same time. And honestly it made the game feel more complete and whole to me. NH just feels so barren at times.


I loved the bare feet smacking sound! My mayor was constantly in bare feet due to this lol.


----------



## McRibbie

TheDuke55 said:


> I didn't realize it until someone mentioned, and this is a very small thing, but in NewLeaf when you take off your footwear your bare feet leave a more distinct bare-foot print on sand and snow. Your feet also make a more distinct clap/smack sound when walking/running opposed to when they're wearing footwear.
> 
> I need to boot up my game to see if the sounds are similar, but the footprints are a thing. It doesn't matter if you have footwear or are bare, the print will be the same.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I get it, this is a small thing. But at the same time, it made me realize Nintendo and NewLeaf took the time to implement such small and beautiful things into their previous entry and they just cut corners all over with NewHorizion. It really put it into perspective for me. Made me realize what bothers me about NH so much and why despite being an AC game I just can't put the same passion into it.
> 
> It reminds me about how people were disappointed with how the bean toss didn't have that distinct sprinkle sound, or how it shook a cluster of flowers, or made a sp-lunk sound when it hit water, or how villager's would react with shock if you hit them with the beans. It's such simple things, but so charming at the same time. And honestly it made the game feel more complete and whole to me. NH just feels so barren at times.


From checking both NL and NH, I think the sounds when running barefoot are similar?

But in general, I’m in two minds about stuff like this. 

On one hand, it’s definitely a bummer that the footprints look identical, whatever you’re wearing. Same as the zap suits not doing the sting the Robot Hero does anymore, not going “oh my god, what am I wearing, it’s too hot or cold” if you’re wearing the wrong thing at the wrong time of year, or birds flying to the beans if you throw them at Harv’s… these are all things I miss, and the game suffers for them a little.

(I did get my beans out of storage: they make a very quiet sound compared to NL’s “throwing gravel on a pavement” sound, they DO make flowers twitch a little and they do plop into the water, although again subtler than in NL)

But on the other hand, it’s yet more fuel for an argument that’s being argued in binary terms, and has been for the past couple of years: NL perfect, NH awful, even down to the subtlest details.

Whereas it’s more like “I miss this in X game, I think this would be good in Y game, but both X and Y aren’t as good as doing this as U” imo. 

There’s subtle details I miss when I go back to NL, too: the wind, the shadows of the clouds, the way things vanish into the haze like they did in WW, the fact villagers actually party at the Harvest Festival, the fact that once the Roost is open they carry little takeaway coffee cups, or little light sticks if you’re watching a K.K. show… or hell, half of the things they do around your island!

To say NH wouldn’t be better without those little things would be lying, but to say that NH has little things of it’s own I wouldn’t miss? I’d also be lying. 

That’s what’s a bummer about them going “lol, it’s been 20 months, here’s your big update, bye”, imo.


----------



## Corrie

Terraforming is still so tedious. I want to design my island but the way they made it, it just turns me off. I'm sad lol.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Terraforming is still so tedious. I want to design my island but the way they made it, it just turns me off. I'm sad lol.


It's aggravating trying to terraform a small patch and your character under or overshoots the spot. So then I got to undo/redo what I just did and then do it all over again because there's no indicator where I'm about to terraform.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> Terraforming is still so tedious. I want to design my island but the way they made it, it just turns me off. I'm sad lol.


I am so spoiled by Happy Home Paradise's Design Tool that you use for decorating villager vacation homes outside that it makes the terraforming on your island look so dated. I am just asking myself "Why can't they let us use this on our island?" It would save so much more time.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> I am so spoiled by Happy Home Paradise's Design Tool that you use for decorating villager vacation homes outside that it makes the terraforming on your island look so dated. I am just asking myself "Why can't they let us use this on our island?" It would save so much more time.


I feel like it'd be too much overkill with the terraforming they gave with the dlc. Like you know if they implemented it, people would then be asking for trees in all stages, ect and it just feels unnatural.

That's just me though. It definitely needs an update, but I don't know if to the length of the dlc is what it needs.


----------



## Corrie

VanitasFan26 said:


> I am so spoiled by Happy Home Paradise's Design Tool that you use for decorating villager vacation homes outside that it makes the terraforming on your island look so dated. I am just asking myself "Why can't they let us use this on our island?" It would save so much more time.


THIS SO MUCH. It would actually make me want to terraform lol. I'm surprised they didn't use this, considering they had it in HHD on 3DS.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel like it'd be too much overkill with the terraforming they gave with the dlc. Like you know if they implemented it, people would then be asking for trees in all stages, ect and it just feels unnatural.
> 
> That's just me though. It definitely needs an update, but I don't know if to the length of the dlc is what it needs.


Then again there are some things that wasn't taken advantage of. Like we cannot expand our home size inside (In New leaf you were able to do that with Tom Nook) and of course if you try to use the "Room Sketch" App when designing villager homes on your island it won't work. So its like you do all that hard work at HHP only to have limited sources on your own island.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> Then again there are some things that wasn't taken advantage of. Like we cannot expand our home size inside (In New leaf you were able to do that with Tom Nook) and of course if you try to use the "Room Sketch" App when designing villager homes on your island it won't work. So its like you do all that hard work at HHP only to have limited sources on your own island.


No I get that and it needs to be less restrictive. I just think that like using the terraform app to magically insert trees of any size/stage life would kind of make it seem off.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> No I get that and it needs to be less restrictive. I just think that like using the terraform app to magically insert trees of any size/stage life would kind of make it seem off.


I get what you're saying about the terraforming, but this game is a "Design simulator" so I don't see why not, but I suppose that would just push the limitations of the Switch that it could not handle it.


----------



## KittenNoir

I wish you do a 360 camera move around your character while your outside. Just like how you can when you are in your home it would make designing and terraforming your island so much easier being able to look around at your designs and how the item look.


----------



## TheDuke55

KittenNoir said:


> I wish you do a 360 camera move around your character while your outside. Just like how you can when you are in your home it would make designing and terraforming your island so much easier being able to look around at your designs and how the item look.


People have done that with hacks, but every other angle is not properly rendered so there are a lot of textures missing and some models are just completely black.

I was watching this video someone dropped for the anniversary of the update and they covered a lot of the issues that hold NH back. (For me at least) and also they featured one of the members of tbt on their video towards the end, which was kind of surprising to see lol. I also watched their follow up of the 1st anniversary of the game last year and rewatched it to see how well it aged.

Both of their videos show valid complaints that still stand at this time that they never addressed. Fair warning the one video I didn't link has a bit of swearing, so only watch if you are ok with that.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> People have done that with hacks, but every other angle is not properly rendered so there are a lot of textures missing and some models are just completely black.
> 
> I was watching this video someone dropped for the anniversary of the update and they covered a lot of the issues that hold NH back. (For me at least) and also they featured one of the members of tbt on their video towards the end, which was kind of surprising to see lol. I also watched their follow up of the 1st anniversary of the game last year and rewatched it to see how well it aged.
> 
> Both of their videos show valid complaints that still stand at this time that they never addressed. Fair warning the one video I didn't link has a bit of swearing, so only watch if you are ok with that.


I agree with everything that was said in the video. While the 2.0 update improved some elements of the game it still didn't fix some of the major issues people had with the game. It could've done better, but I suppose thats just how it is and Nintendo really should've done a better job with this game. Lets not lie to ourselves this game does have flaws and it really should've improved more things, but I can at least appreciate the 2.0 update for addressing some of the complaints people had. Nintendo sorta listened but even I think they realize that they are going to save those improvements for the next AC Game.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> I agree with everything that was said in the video. While the 2.0 update improved some elements of the game it still didn't fix some of the major issues people had with the game. It could've done better, but I suppose thats just how it is and Nintendo really should've done a better job with this game. Lets not lie to ourselves this game does have flaws and it really should've improved more things, but I can at least appreciate the 2.0 update for addressing some of the complaints people had. Nintendo sorta listened but even I think they realize that they are going to save those improvements for the next AC Game.


I actually watched a video, which if you are interested I can share (it's quite long though) where the Youtuber stated how when City Folk came out it tanked so hard with sells to the point that Nintendo listened to all the complains that is how New Leaf came to be. From what they mentioned, they took everything from CF and flipped it upside and cleaned the slate.

The problem here though is that NH sold so well that it surpassed all of the games. Even NL (for obvious reasons) So we're just left to wonder if they will listen to the fan/consumer valid complaints or look at the sales/money instead.


----------



## icefang

too many animations, not enough interactions when villagers come over, villagers aren't mean enough, etc etc. also kind of wish there were more limitations in terms of island customization, to keep you grounded in a sense. it's fun to work around some of the quirks of older titles, and part of me genuinely wishes nintendo kept that aspect of the series


----------



## McRibbie

TheDuke55 said:


> I actually watched a video, which if you are interested I can share (it's quite long though) where the Youtuber stated how when City Folk came out it tanked so hard with sells to the point that Nintendo listened to all the complains that is how New Leaf came to be. From what they mentioned, they took everything from CF and flipped it upside and cleaned the slate.
> 
> The problem here though is that NH sold so well that it surpassed all of the games. Even NL (for obvious reasons) So we're just left to wonder if they will listen to the fan/consumer valid complaints or look at the sales/money instead.


I’d like to see the video!

I’ve read the Iwata Asks for NL and Kyogoku basically said something along the same lines, although it was worded more along the lines of a creative decision rather than a commercial one, and there’s also stuff NH does that’s a direct result as feedback from NL (like villager plots, and terraforming coming from the devs noticing that people plot reset), so there’s ample evidence that the AC devs do listen to feedback on the creative side, regardless of how well something’s sold.

On the other hand, HHD as a stand-alone game sold about the same as LGTTC, which is probably one of the key reasons why it got turned into DLC for NH. There’s no sign on the horizon that we’re getting Amiibo Festival 2: Amiibo Harder either, after it sold even worse than the GameCube game (at least that was the GameCube’s 7th best selling game)

There’s at least something commercial brained about the devs (or at least the higher up ones), and we can’t pin it entirely on the corporate side of Nintendo, to the point where I’m thinking “hmm, maybe this is why they’ve tanked NH fairly early, so they can make another game using NH’s engine as the backbone to come out in a few years time” but this is very cynicbrained of me, and ignores the fact that pretty much every game using the update system I’ve played could have done with more stuff added… but then again, one of them is Splatoon 2, which is getting a sequel this year, and that’s got the same producer as AC.

I just hope, for both our sakes, they listen to the right feedback. I feel NH’s worst instincts come from listening to the wrong feedback… but there’s another part of me that goes “but that’s the more commercially viable feedback”, and that’s worrying.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2022

For the most part I think a lot of the furniture that’s from older games gets a really nice makeover in NH, but I ended up remaking the living room from one of my other NL houses in Photopia and it made me realise: I don’t like the way the snow globe, palm tree lamp and frozen drink machine look in NH. 

The snow globe’s probably the one that bothers me the least, because it’s a fairly minor thing. I think it’s something to do with the proportions of the globe itself being smaller, and the house looking a bit less alpine than the LGTTC/NL version, as well as being a house, singular

The frozen drink machine has three variations, and they’re ultimately nice-looking and suggest brands in the AC universe… but I’d have preferred a fourth variation with the metallic look seen in NL as well.

But the palm tree lamp draws the most ire from me… it’s far too big! Big and spindly! The NL one was really nicely done and I used it a lot, the NH one either got confined to storage or sold.


----------



## Bluebellie

Why didn’t they add the violets (the most beautiful plant), yet they gave us the mossy Azumaya gazebo that has them. Is this a taunt?


----------



## cakiepop

My gripes are mainly with the villagers : 

- Villagers randomly come into my home and I can't do anything with them. It would be fun if I could actually do stuff with them, but they just loiter and read books and immediately ask to leave the minute I open my inventory? 

- Your max villager count requires you to have double of one kind of 'personality' It sucks when I visit Yuka and Tipper and they both greet me the same before saying the _exact same_ line of dialogue as their chat for the day because they're both snooty.

- Villagers seem to get annoyed when you want to talk to them more than once. I'll greet a villager and talk to them for the day, and then I'll come back to give them a gift and they'll be all like "Haha let's see how many more times we can bump into each other!" Does it get anymore passive-aggressive than that?


----------



## Flicky

cakiepop said:


> - Villagers seem to get annoyed when you want to talk to them more than once. I'll greet a villager and talk to them for the day, and then I'll come back to give them a gift and they'll be all like "Haha let's see how many more times we can bump into each other!" Does it get anymore passive-aggressive than that?


Yeah, this seems a bit weird. I could understand if it was with a brand new villager that you've only interacted with a few times, or if you spam the talk button ten times, but it feels weird that your 'best friend' would get a little mad at you for greeting them a second time about an hour later.


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> I wish there was an option to skip tutorials whenever you create a new resident. Its like once you heard like 10 times it starts to get annoying.


That whole tutorial phase is too much. It’s too tedious and time-consuming.


----------



## Bluebellie

Having the ability to rotate dropped items would be nice. For decoration purposes.


----------



## TheDuke55

Bluebellie said:


> Having the ability to rotate dropped items would be nice. For decoration purposes.


That and being able to rotate pieces outside when placed on something. I just wish there was a way to toggle the piece to move/rotate if they don't want to give us the birds-eyes designer view.


----------



## windfalldodo

Small things I don`t like: Buying stuff taking forever because you can`t choose an exact amount of the item you`re buying, and having to get through the same inane dialogue five hundred times. Also, the music changing every hour and not all the music is that good. I prefer the relaxing background music for the most part. (4-5AM is lovely).


----------



## maria110

My pet peeve is when you visit a villager and another villager is visiting them and the villager whose house it is talks to you and then goes running after the other guest.


----------



## Neorago

Having to wait for my character to put away their shovel every time I initiate a conversation. It’s always bugged me in every AC game I’ve ever played  a minor inconvenience, but an inconvenience nonetheless!


----------



## Telula

I love you my little island villagers, I really do.  But if ya'll could stop sitting down right where I'm trying to terraform that'd be great.


----------



## TheDuke55

Telula said:


> I love you my little island villagers, I really do.  But if ya'll could stop sitting down right where I'm trying to terraform that'd be great.


They literally programmed them to do that for some reason. I don't get it or why they seem to want to sit wherever there are paths placed. It really makes no sense.


----------



## Telula

TheDuke55 said:


> They literally programmed them to do that for some reason. I don't get it or why they seem to want to sit wherever there are paths placed. It really makes no sense.


They want our undying attention I guess, lol.


----------



## Corrie

Neorago said:


> Having to wait for my character to put away their shovel every time I initiate a conversation. It’s always bugged me in every AC game I’ve ever played  a minor inconvenience, but an inconvenience nonetheless!


Agreed! And even if you want to check if they're home, you put away your shovel to read their "I'm out right now! Come and find me!" sign. Like what??


----------



## Alyx

Why can't I catch summer fish on a _clearly _July Kapp'n island?!


----------



## xara

Neorago said:


> Having to wait for my character to put away their shovel every time I initiate a conversation. It’s always bugged me in every AC game I’ve ever played  a minor inconvenience, but an inconvenience nonetheless!


STOPP THANK YOU FOR PUTTING THIS INTO WORDS. THIS ANNOYS ME SO BAD, TO THE POINT THAT I REFUSE TO HAVE MY SHOVE OUT UNLESS I’M LITERALLY ABOUT TO USE IT. 



Alyx said:


> Why can't I catch summer fish on a _clearly _July Kapp'n island?!


THIS!! like, why am i catching sturgeons on this summer ass island rn?


----------



## cassxelynn

TheDuke55 said:


> They literally programmed them to do that for some reason. I don't get it or why they seem to want to sit wherever there are paths placed. It really makes no sense.


Or just constantly walks around you whenever you terraform, I have to put fences up to block them cause whenever I push them, they just come right back!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I wished they change up the prizes you get on Fishing Journeys and Bug-Offs. All the rewards feel so much the same.


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> I wished they change up the prizes you get on Fishing Journeys and Bug-Offs. All the rewards feel so much the same.


Yea it is too bad they don’t change them. It would be nice if they would bring back the prizes from New Leaf. I loved the ones you got from NL’s bug off.


----------



## Lumos

My sister-in-law just informed me that golden tools will also break after X amount of use...  Which seems really silly! I'm new to the game (less than a month) and find tools breaking the most annoying thing so far! I'd have thought (hoped!) golden tools would be indestructible :/


----------



## BrokenSanity

I wish there was something I could do about decorating when it's dark...
I play late because that's just how my life works but when it's night and it's dark in ACNH it's hard for me to see stuff and I wanna decorate my island, I wish there was like a headlight or the streetlights I put out had an option to make the area brighter...


----------



## azurill

BrokenSanity said:


> I wish there was something I could do about decorating when it's dark...
> I play late because that's just how my life works but when it's night and it's dark in ACNH it's hard for me to see stuff and I wanna decorate my island, I wish there was like a headlight or the streetlights I put out had an option to make the area brighter...


Yea decorating in the dark is a pain. Its too bad the streetlights don’t add much light.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> Yea decorating in the dark is a pain. Its too bad the streetlights don’t add much light.


I think floor lights have more lighting to them than street lights. I have a lot of them on both of my islands.


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> I think floor lights have more lighting to them than street lights. I have a lot of them on both of my islands.


Good to know thanks. Will try some of those.


----------



## xara

azurill said:


> Yea it is too bad they don’t change them. It would be nice if they would bring back the prizes from New Leaf. I loved the ones you got from NL’s bug off.


i honestly don’t really care for the bug-off and fishing tourney prizes in _new horizons_. the only ones i really like are the fishing-rod stand and the artisanal bug cage.

the prizes from _new leaf_ though were great! i wish they had returned as well. i especially miss the caterpillar sofa, snail clock and the jellyfish lamp. those items were so cute!


----------



## azurill

xara said:


> i honestly don’t really care for the bug-off and fishing tourney prizes in _new horizons_. the only ones i really like are the fishing-rod stand and the artisanal bug cage.
> 
> the prizes from _new leaf_ though were great! i wish they had returned as well. i especially miss the caterpillar sofa, snail clock and the jellyfish lamp. those items were so cute!


Yea those are two of the items I liked as well as the backpack from the bug off. Also the anchor from the the fishing tourney. 

I really liked most of the prizes from NL. Especially the caterpillar sofa and butterfly table.


----------



## TheDuke55

The tourney prizes feel like you could and should've easily bought them at Nooklings since they look so generic. And the bug stickers just look like straight up QR codes turned into furniture. There are some decent ones, but it pales in comparison to how NL and previous entries just went let's just go wacky and zany.

I think NH is great with its designing and all, but they decided to go with too much of a 'modern/professional' approach. Like when a game goes all grayscale to shout out in the crowd in the back that they're more mature. There isn't a lot of cutesy and wild furniture pieces.


----------



## mizzsnow

Yeah I don't understand how Kapp'n is supposed to be a likable character, I just mash B on all the boat ride scenes


----------



## VanitasFan26

mizzsnow said:


> Yeah I don't understand how Kapp'n is supposed to be a likable character, I just mash B on all the boat ride scenes


The reason why he's likable is because he used to take you to Tortimer island back in Animal Crossing New Leaf and you were able to see his family. It was the reason why there was online mini games. Sadly they still didn't bring that back.


----------



## Romaki

Man, I just wish we could start over without losing our "achievements". 

Or moreso I wish we could just change the name of our island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Romaki said:


> Man, I just wish we could start over without losing our "achievements".
> 
> Or moreso I wish we could just change the name of our island.


The only way to save your achievements is to transfer your Resident from a different switch to a new switch, but sadly you have to be a regular Resident in order for that to work. It won't work when you're the Resident Representative.


----------



## Corrie

mizzsnow said:


> Yeah I don't understand how Kapp'n is supposed to be a likable character, I just mash B on all the boat ride scenes


He's crazy annoying. And when you skip his waste of a time singing, he'll give you some passive aggressive comment about not being patient. Bye af.


----------



## Beanz

it hurts my soul that we can’t place things like the dreamy rabbit toy on beds.


----------



## VanitasFan26

It still bothers me how they never fixed the airport system. It remains one of the slowest ways of visiting people's islands. The loading screens make it so annoying and of course they force you to stop what you're doing just to see someone arrive or leave.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> It still bothers me how they never fixed the airport system. It remains one of the slowest ways of visiting people's islands. The loading screens make it so annoying and of course they force you to stop what you're doing just to see someone arrive or leave.


Oh my god, I've been doing trades a lot more nowadays. Also flying over to Harv's and the such and it's so bloated/convoluted. So much could be taken away just to make it easier. Like when you get through all the text to go to Harv's or the HHP island Oriville asks if you really really really wanna go?

Like yeah I do. Why'd you have to ask again. 'You want to go right now?' If I say no will you save my progress so I don't have to scroll all through that busted text again? No? Then stop asking redundant questions.

I also don't know if the game loads forever to show off the island setup as you're flying by someone's island or if it's just that bogged down that it needs that long to load, but if it's the case of 'showing it off' then it should be optional.


----------



## Zephon

One thing that bugs me is that when I want balloons to appear they never do, but when I don't want them to appear they always appear.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh my god, I've been doing trades a lot more nowadays. Also flying over to Harv's and the such and it's so bloated/convoluted. So much could be taken away just to make it easier. Like when you get through all the text to go to Harv's or the HHP island Oriville asks if you really really really wanna go?
> 
> Like yeah I do. Why'd you have to ask again. 'You want to go right now?' If I say no will you save my progress so I don't have to scroll all through that busted text again? No? Then stop asking redundant questions.
> 
> I also don't know if the game loads forever to show off the island setup as you're flying by someone's island or if it's just that bogged down that it needs that long to load, but if it's the case of 'showing it off' then it should be optional.


Whatever system they used I am pretty sure they realized it was flawed. Here's hoping they learn their lesson in the next AC game. New Leaf never had this issue and it was able to work just fine when playing with others.


----------



## TheDuke55

It's kind of annoying that they won't let you choose which sideroom you want to do. It's set in stone. Like what if you just want a main room and attic? Or main and basement? All the other games let you do this. They didn't force you to go on such a rigid route. For a game that is about designing your way, it's an awful lot like 'THEIR WAY'

Also I just realized there are a few emotions/animations that we still can't do that villagers can. The broom sweeping, observing flowers in bewilderment, 'zoomies', ect. It's possible the broom is a tool you can get, but I have yet to see it, the dumbbell, or the feather duster.

Also we can't walk around with soups, sandwiches, and drinks like the villagers taking little nibbles. Nope. What is wrong with them, why did they not think people would not want to do this in a game that is mostly about visually appealing aesthetics. I'm sorry, but they missed the mark so much.

@VanitasFan26 Actually NewLeaf's online was horrid. Connecting to local and online towns was easy enough, but if someone disconnects everyone does is so archaic. This is the 2020s, we are well past this stage.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> @VanitasFan26 Actually NewLeaf's online was horrid. Connecting to local and online towns was easy enough, but if someone disconnects everyone does is so archaic. This is the 2020s, we are well past this stage.


Well at least at the time you didn't have to see any loading screens and also what? How could they repeat the same mistake? I've never had anyone disconnect so I didn't see it when I first played New Leaf. I remember it happening more often on New Horizons even after the game came out.


----------



## shroomsie

everything is soooo slow,, especially the cut scene when you travel to another island… we don’t need to see it EVERYTIME.. tho it is v cool.


----------



## azurill

TheDuke55 said:


> Also I just realized there are a few emotions/animations that we still can't do that villagers can. The broom sweeping, observing flowers in bewilderment, 'zoomies', ect. It's possible the broom is a tool you can get, but I have yet to see it, the dumbbell, or the feather duster.



I haven’t seen the broom or feather duster. I do have the dumbbell. I think I got it in the mail after doing the aerobics I forget how many times. 



TheDuke55 said:


> Also we can't walk around with soups, sandwiches, and drinks like the villagers taking little nibbles. Nope. What is wrong with them, why did they not think people would not want to do this in a game that is mostly about visually appealing aesthetics. I'm sorry, but they missed the mark so much.



Yea I’m surprised they didn’t let the players hold soup or sandwiches. I am really happy I can finally hold a book.


----------



## S.J.

During the TBTWC I made a bunch of custom designs for (purple) team spirit, including purple dresses, Mew and MewTwo sweaters and a Gengar sweater. I thought it would be a great idea to display them in my Able’s, and for the most part, it looks kind of cute. At the time though, I didn’t know that my villagers would wear the designs.  Now all of my Able’s custom design slots are filled with custom designs, and the outfits always look horrendous on my villagers! It would have been great to have an option to either reset your Able’s custom design wall, or to stop your villagers wearing the design, but oh well!


----------



## BrokenSanity

For the people talking about the things like reactions only villagers can do I agree.
You can get the dumbbell as a reward for doing enough group stretches in a row(sorry forgot the exact amount)
The feather duster thing is a new item added in 2.0 that is a handheld you may randomly find in Nook's Cranny, when it's interacted with you can dust things like how the villagers dust their furniture, but the broom they sweep with still isn't an item we can get


----------



## Belle T

I realize it was like this in New Leaf as well, but I don't understand why Joan feels the need to disappear at noon.  She's the only NPC that disappears at such an early hour, and it's extremely inconvenient if you have any kind of Sunday obligations.  Why could she not disappear at 6 PM at the earliest?  Why does she have to disappear during the day at all?  You can't sell turnips on Sunday anyway, so it's not like you risk breaking the game by having her stay just a little longer.  I just want to buy turnips!!!


----------



## Giddy

Tarantella said:


> I realize it was like this in New Leaf as well, but I don't understand why Joan feels the need to disappear at noon.  She's the only NPC that disappears at such an early hour, and it's extremely inconvenient if you have any kind of Sunday obligations.  Why could she not disappear at 6 PM at the earliest?  Why does she have to disappear during the day at all?  You can't sell turnips on Sunday anyway, so it's not like you risk breaking the game by having her stay just a little longer.  I just want to buy turnips!!!


Did not realised that she left after noon, I never actually buy turnips, because I don't really understand it enough, and this has added to me not really getting into it; since I don't usually play in the morning, just don't have enough time.


----------



## AccfSally

I'm so sick of this, I'm so glad I stop being this way.
I don't like certain villagers as well, but c'mon...


Villager: Hi, *insert player's name here*; What are you up to on this fine day?" 

"Ugh, I hate this villager, they're so evil. They're also rude to everyone else on my island! Why would Nintendo add such a thing in the game?!" 

Favorite villager of the same personality: "Aww, an angel."


----------



## VanitasFan26

AccfSally said:


> I'm so sick of this, I'm so glad I stop being this way.
> I don't like certain villagers as well, but c'mon...
> 
> 
> Villager: Hi, *insert player's name here*; What are you up to on this fine day?"
> 
> "Ugh, I hate this villager, they're so evil. They're also rude to everyone else on my island! Why would Nintendo add such a thing in the game?!"
> 
> Favorite villager of the same personality: "Aww, an angel."


Thats when you come to the realization that most villagers repeat the same stuff as each other depending on what their personality is and no matter what they look like.


----------



## Zephon

One thing that bugs me is that you have to craft one fish bait at a time


----------



## TalviSyreni

I hate the colours the doors come in when it comes to exterior decorating. They’re either too dark or too light and never match the colour of the roofs either.


----------



## xara

TalviSyreni said:


> I hate the colours the doors come in when it comes to exterior decorating. They’re either too dark or too light and never match the colour of the roofs either.


oof i feel this. to be honest, i don’t really care for any of the exterior options in _new horizons_; they’re all just a bit… bland? and they all just kind of pale in comparison to how cool the exterior options in _new leaf_ were. at least in my opinion lol. plus, like you said, none of the colors really match each other. the blues, greens, oranges, etc are all different shades. maybe i’m just not creative enough to mix-and-match like that, but still i wish they had made the colour options match a bit better.


----------



## VanitasFan26

xara said:


> oof i feel this. to be honest, i don’t really care for any of the exterior options in _new horizons_; they’re all just a bit… bland? and they all just kind of pale in comparison to how cool the exterior options in _new leaf_ were. at least in my opinion lol. plus, like you said, none of the colors really match each other. the blues, greens, oranges, etc are all different shades. maybe i’m just not creative enough to mix-and-match like that, but still i wish they had made the colour options match a bit better.


There is a lack of variety in colors and it really forces me to use the default ones I don't like so much.


----------



## Mayor Fia

1.5x1.5 Items my behated. I just want to make a tower but the pagoda looks so weird when I put it on top of the cliff.


----------



## AccfSally

Dream addresses where you can easily get stuck in.
I know you can use your in-game phone app or just press the - button, it's just so annoying whenever it happens!


----------



## Belle T

I really hate the fact that putting something in the middle of a table, no matter the size of the table, means you can't put anything else on it, even if the table is clearly big enough to support more than one thing.


----------



## Hsn97

Why has furniture got to be attached to the grid?! So often I want to put something little next to a table or something but because it’s attached to the grid it places it miles away and it just looks odd and out of place. How I long for the ALT placement in the sims 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2022



Zephon said:


> One thing that bugs me is that you have to craft one fish bait at a time


After 4 main games you’d think that Nintendo would add something as simple as a multi crafting / buying into the game. It drives me bonkers having to mash the buttons to craft 10 bait or buy 4 chairs.


----------



## Telula

Zephon said:


> One thing that bugs me is that you have to craft one fish bait at a time



Hard agree.  If they carry crafting over to future games, they better add the option of bulk crafting.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Telula said:


> Hard agree.  If they carry crafting over to future games, they better add the option of bulk crafting.


You know whats funny? Pokemon Legends Arceues had crafting in it and does let you bulk craft.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> You know whats funny? Pokemon Legends Arceues had crafting in it and does let you bulk craft.


Never played Arceus, but I am certain that crafting isn't a main part of the game like it is for NH. So that's doubly sad.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> Never played Arceus, but I am certain that crafting isn't a main part of the game like it is for NH. So that's doubly sad.


Well yes and no. It can be useful for gathering materials to craft Pokeballs and Potions, and without spoiling the more you play through the game you will be able to buy them in the shop like in the past Pokemon games but in the beginning its limited.


----------



## TheDuke55

Oh that actually sounds pretty cool. I'll have to pick that up sometime this year.


----------



## AccfSally

Why is the eating option in the middle?!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TheDuke55

AccfSally said:


> Why is the eating option in the middle?!
> 
> View attachment 437786


lol the option to eat food is on the bottom. It's like there's no pattern to it. I remember people saying how they kept dropping medicine when they wanted to take it. Dropping should be on the bottom. But then they kind of screw it up by not really keeping a set pattern for all items. This just shows how little testing probably went into this game. This is the stuff Quality Control/Assurance testers should have found and told them to fix before it even hit the shelves.


----------



## FoxFeathers

I still am sad that they took out my violets. (my fav flower in ACNL) And I wish we could have more tall weeds in the town at a time or be able to dig them up and place them in a state so they are different heights like with the glowing moss. I adore a "wild" look and the weeds in this game are gorgeous.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I don't know why, but I don't like how overly-detailed your character's kneecaps are.


----------



## VanitasFan26

K.K slider being used as like "credits" is not as powerful as it was in New Leaf.


----------



## xara

FoxFeathers said:


> I still am sad that they took out my violets. (my fav flower in ACNL) And I wish we could have more tall weeds in the town at a time or be able to dig them up and place them in a state so they are different heights like with the glowing moss. I adore a "wild" look and the weeds in this game are gorgeous.


violets weren’t my favourite, but i’m sad they took them out, too. them and carnations (i know we have the carnations furniture item, but that obviously isn’t the same lol). i’m not sure why they were removed. i also wish weeds didn’t revert back to the first stage of growth when you pick them up and move them elsewhere — fully grown weeds should stay fully grown, even when you move them. i get why they don’t (them stacking when you pick them up would probably make it hard to differentiate them), but in that case they could’ve just had it so that only weeds that are the same size stack together, instead of them all stacking together regardless.


----------



## QueenCobra

I know this is kinda dumb, but a few times Flora asked me if I wanted to play beach volleyball with her and I said yes...but we never got to play volleyball? I wish we could, kind of like the random treasure hunts. 

Also I wish you could help villagers of the same species get married. Like, for example, I think Rod and Penelope would be a cute couple, but we can't reuse and/or redecorate Cyrus and Reese's wedding chapel. Maybe in another DLC like Happy Home Paradise, but Wholesome Wedding Paradise?


----------



## VanitasFan26

QueenCobra said:


> I know this is kinda dumb, but a few times Flora asked me if I wanted to play beach volleyball with her and I said yes...but we never got to play volleyball? I wish we could, kind of like the random treasure hunts.
> 
> Also I wish you could help villagers of the same species get married. Like, for example, I think Rod and Penelope would be a cute couple, but we can't reuse and/or redecorate Cyrus and Reese's wedding chapel. Maybe in another DLC like Happy Home Paradise, but Wholesome Wedding Paradise?


You know I never thought of that. Villagers mentioned how they want to play beach volleyball but, there is never point where that is possible? Maybe there was supposed to be plans to do activities with your villagers but it got scrapped after the game came out, which is unusual because in past AC games you were able to play Hide and Seek with your villagers again that never returned in this game. 

The only "mini game" that you can do is Treasure Hunts but it barely shows up. Only when you have a higher friendship with your villager you can do it. I still don't understand why they cut out so many mini games from this game.


----------



## BrokenSanity

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I don't know why, but I don't like how overly-detailed your character's kneecaps are.


Why? You don't want Tom Nook to break them when you don't pay off your loan you've been slacking on?(obviously joking in case you couldn't tell)

In the future if I ever felt like it, I had ideas for making my island look like the neighborhoods I see IRL but New Horizons is lacking some things I could need, maybe I just need to be more creative, I wish like you could make custom fences, that there were gates, outside pillars, more bushes, IDK I just feel like I don't really have stuff to make what I see IRL in animal crossing...


----------



## azurill

QueenCobra said:


> I know this is kinda dumb, but a few times Flora asked me if I wanted to play beach volleyball with her and I said yes...but we never got to play volleyball? I wish we could, kind of like the random treasure hunts.


Not dumb at all. I wish the villagers were more interactive. Being able to play a game of volleyball or soccer. Have them bring back hide and seek. I know they have the treasure hunt but I haven’t had villagers ask for that in awhile. It’s also weird they will ask you questions but you usually don’t get to answer the question.


----------



## TheDuke55

azurill said:


> Not dumb at all. I wish the villagers were more interactive. Being able to play a game of volleyball or soccer. Have them bring back hide and seek. I know they have the treasure hunt but I haven’t had villagers ask for that in awhile. It’s also weird they will ask you questions but you usually don’t get to answer the question.


lol I just made that same comment in the rant thread yesterday.

I don't like that the fish models are not to size. The big sharks are like tiny pebbles and the bugs are behemoths. I know it's supposed to be a gag to show where Flicks true passion is at, but a gag is something that should be a one-off joke. It can come back for a brief moment, but does not impede a show ect. Instead its to showcase his personality and it just makes me dislike him more.

Like if you want a cool fish model you might get a measly sized one and if you want to use a bug model it might be too big when it shouldn't even be that big.


----------



## xara

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't like that the fish models are not to size. The big sharks are like tiny pebbles and the bugs are behemoths. I know it's supposed to be a gag to show where Flicks true passion is at, but a gag is something that should be a one-off joke. It can come back for a brief moment, but does not impede a show ect. Instead its to showcase his personality and it just makes me dislike him more.
> 
> Like if you want a cool fish model you might get a measly sized one and if you want to use a bug model it might be too big when it shouldn't even be that big.


i actually think the tiny fish models are pretty cute, but i definitely agree that some of them should’ve come in grand sizes as well. like, huge oarfish and shark models at least would’ve been really cool! deep-sea creatures would’ve been cool as well... i’m still kinda surprised/bummed that those weren’t added haha.


----------



## BrokenSanity

xara said:


> i actually think the tiny fish models are pretty cute, but i definitely agree that some of them should’ve come in grand sizes as well. like, huge oarfish and shark models at least would’ve been really cool! deep-sea creatures would’ve been cool as well... i’m still kinda surprised/bummed that those weren’t added haha.


Agreeing with xara I think the small fish models are really cute but I was very disappointed when I caught a bunch of sharks in the summer and turned them all into models and saw only the great white and whale shark are the big ones, I wish my hammerhead and saw shark models were just as big as the other shark models so they all match.
I mean I just googled the size of saw sharks and I'm shocked to find out they are a lot smaller then I expected, smaller then I am to be precise so I could see the saw shark being that small but I mean come on hammerheads can grow big as 13 feet Flick!


----------



## Zephon

One thing that bugs me is that when I go fishing for a specific fish I end up with every single fish except the one I want.


----------



## azurill

Zephon said:


> One thing that bugs me is that when I go fishing for a specific fish I end up with every single fish except the one I want.


Yea this happens to me all the time. I can usually find carp very easily. Yesterday when looking for one I couldn’t find one.


----------



## King koopa

This is a very small thing, but I just had to put it here. So you know how the heartbreak emotion? I don't know why, but the sound in New horizons just grosses me out for some reason. In New leaf, it was just a crash, and it sounded fine, so I don't know why they changed it?


----------



## Corrie

Zephon said:


> One thing that bugs me is that when I go fishing for a specific fish I end up with every single fish except the one I want.


Agreed. Been searching for one last river fish and all I get is black bass. More annoying than sea bass at this point.


----------



## TheDuke55

I swear, it feels like I lose the DIY I've already learned. I know this was apparently a real issue during launch year, but I'm not sure if they fixed it or not. Celeste also gave me a DIY for the rover that I know I already had. It was one of the few DIY from her that wasn't another wand so it stood out to me.


----------



## Zephon

I lost a DIY recipe for a fence and had to rebuy it. I only noticed when I was going to build more fencing.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its so hard to get DIYS you haven't learned yet you keep getting the same ones everyday.


----------



## xara

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its so hard to get DIYS you haven't learned yet you keep getting the same ones everyday.


bro, i feel this in my _soul_. excluding seasonal and fish recipes, i’m only missing 14 or so recipes and the game just refuses to give them to me. and to make matters worse, it seems like i keep getting the same duplicates over and over again — the amount of spare cherry speakers, mushroom curry, veggie cupcakes, etc recipes i have is insane. i was hoping to obtain all the new 2.0 recipes myself, but i gave in and started trading with others as i don't think i’d ever complete my collection otherwise.


----------



## Starboard

One of the main reasons I still log on is to finally get the music box DIY. Sad to think it could take 2 years since I don't think I even have all the original DIYs yet lol.


----------



## Belle T

I am currently being haunted by the DIY card for the light bamboo rug, a recipe that I've had for quite a long time.  I look in the message-in-a-bottle that appears on the beach hoping to find an as of yet undiscovered recipe.  But it contains the recipe for a light bamboo rug.  I pop balloons, and out comes the recipe for the light bamboo rug.  I talk to a villager who is currently in the process of constructing a DIY and he wants to give me the recipe for a light bamboo rug!!!  _WHY????  _I've sold at least four DIY cards, all of which are for the light bamboo rug in the past two days!  I feel like I'm being stalked by a *rug!!!!*


----------



## Bluebellie

I really hate HHP.
I’m just trying to get through all these vacation homes so that I can finally have access to design my villager homes.


----------



## peachycrossing9

I think I have gotten the same food recipe from my villagers 3 times in a row now. Help. I just want new foods.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I do not like the RNG of where my villagers spawn when I log on
The villagers I don't care where the heck they are at the moment are always inside their house if you wanna talk to them and the villagers I NEED at the moment are always in random places and I need to hunt them down.


----------



## Belle T

My woes with tables never ends.  I hate that you can't place items in the center of tables outside (because of the lack of designer mode for outdoors).  There are glitches you can exploit to do it, but you really shouldn't have to.



BrokenSanity said:


> I do not like the RNG of where my villagers spawn when I log on
> The villagers I don't care where the heck they are at the moment are always inside their house if you wanna talk to them and the villagers I NEED at the moment are always in random places and I need to hunt them down.


I've noticed that one of my villagers tends to have slumber parties with the tailors.  At least that's what I assume happens, because I'll wait by the door for it to open, and once I'm allowed to enter, she's already there.  Or perhaps she can teleport, because one morning when this happened, I went back to my house to get an object for her, came back to the tailors, and she had already gone back to her own home.

Which is where I learned something even more upsetting: You can't give villagers items while they're sitting.  What an... awfully specific and seemingly random restriction.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its so dumb how you need a NSO account just to send letters. Even when playing locally it doesn't work.


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its so dumb how you need a NSO account just to send letters. Even when playing locally it doesn't work.


You mean even with local play you cannot send letters to another player if they are on a different switch right?
Because you can still send letters to another player without NSO IF they are both on the same switch on the same island


----------



## VanitasFan26

BrokenSanity said:


> You mean even with local play you cannot send letters to another player if they are on a different switch right?
> Because you can still send letters to another player without NSO IF they are both on the same switch on the same island


Yeah thats what I meant. I am talking about on the 2nd switch with a 2nd copy of the game that its not possible. Also I am aware that you can send letters to other Residents.


----------



## Starboard

peachycrossing9 said:


> I think I have gotten the same food recipe from my villagers 3 times in a row now. Help. I just want new foods.


If you have HHP, You can get a food recipe every day from the restaurant once you design it. And I've noticed it's always one I haven't learnt yet, but maybe I've just been really lucky.

The cafe in HHP also offers rotating food items that you can buy, but it doesn't seem like there's that many options.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Starboard said:


> If you have HHP, You can get a food recipe every day from the restaurant once you design it. And I've noticed it's always one I haven't learnt yet, but maybe I've just been really lucky.
> 
> The cafe in HHP also offers rotating food items that you can buy, but it doesn't seem like there's that many options.


Thanks for the heads up, I didn't know that!


----------



## Starboard

peachycrossing9 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I didn't know that!


All good


----------



## VanitasFan26

It really bothers me how everything in this game is so "luck based" because its like one moment you're hoping to get a certain DIY that you haven't learned only to get the same one again that you already learned. Same thing with Furniture being sold in Nook's Cranny and Lottie's shop. I don't know if the RNG in this game hates me or its because I have bad luck trying to get certain items.


----------



## Bluebellie

When I designed Mathilda’s house, I did not take into account that she would randomly add a giant kitchen whenever she wants.


----------



## TheDuke55

Bluebellie said:


> When I designed Mathilda’s house, I did not take into account that she would randomly add a giant kitchen whenever she wants.


That's only when they are crafting furniture or food. It should be gone when they aren't the designated crafter for that day/time period.


----------



## Zephon

A thing I dislike is not being able to customise all types of clothes. Another thing I dislike is not being able to create copies of DIY recipes to give to other people.


----------



## ItsThatDamCatAgain

The fact you can't mass craft, I like to make bulk fish bait and I did that today and _Oh No _gathering the clams? No problem. CRAFTING them? I felt my soul start leeching out after a while.
That and the Dodo at the desk talks far too much, I do not need to hear the same "Oh you've got nook miles ticket" line every time.


----------



## Corrie

Why. Is. There. No. Bulk. Crafting. 

It's not cute or quirky to force us to craft one thing at a time. It's gotten to the point where I'd rather pay someone on here to craft me multiple fencing than me do it myself because I have zero patience for that crap.


----------



## Starboard

I'm not a fan at how over-dramatic my brain is about using the dang tools. It's always saying "It'll break this time won't it? No? Well it'll break _this_ time won't it? The money rock isn't worth it, fixing your shovel will get too annoying! Skip the rainy days, fixing your shovel (plucking flowers) will get too annoying! Don't catch that common bug, it's not worth it to waste your net uses!" I know I have problems but I just wish the devs never came up with this "they'll always break lol" idea because it taints the experience of the game for me


----------



## Hsn97

Starboard said:


> I'm not a fan at how over-dramatic my brain is about using the dang tools. It's always saying "It'll break this time won't it? No? Well it'll break _this_ time won't it? The money rock isn't worth it, fixing your shovel will get too annoying! Skip the rainy days, fixing your shovel (plucking flowers) will get too annoying! Don't catch that common bug, it's not worth it to waste your net uses!" I know I have problems but I just wish the devs never came up with this "they'll always break lol" idea because it taints the experience of the game for me


This is literally why I hate the tool breaking and crafting. I use to love fishing, bug catching and digging up fossils. Now I dread it because of the tools breaking and the annoyance it causes. I really wish this was something they could just remove from the game. No matter how good I think other aspects of the game are, this one feature pretty much ruins it all for me and makes me go and play Stardew instead XD


----------



## BrokenSanity

Starboard said:


> I'm not a fan at how over-dramatic my brain is about using the dang tools. It's always saying "It'll break this time won't it? No? Well it'll break _this_ time won't it? The money rock isn't worth it, fixing your shovel will get too annoying! Skip the rainy days, fixing your shovel (plucking flowers) will get too annoying! Don't catch that common bug, it's not worth it to waste your net uses!" I know I have problems but I just wish the devs never came up with this "they'll always break lol" idea because it taints the experience of the game for me


They should have added a durability thing like on Minecraft so you can see when your tools are actually gonna break, also it would be cool if we could use materials to repair tools, but maybe that wouldn't work out.


----------



## azurill

Starboard said:


> I'm not a fan at how over-dramatic my brain is about using the dang tools. It's always saying "It'll break this time won't it? No? Well it'll break _this_ time won't it? The money rock isn't worth it, fixing your shovel will get too annoying! Skip the rainy days, fixing your shovel (plucking flowers) will get too annoying! Don't catch that common bug, it's not worth it to waste your net uses!" I know I have problems but I just wish the devs never came up with this "they'll always break lol" idea because it taints the experience of the game for me


Yea my mind works the same with tools. Always worried that my tools will break at the worst possible time. Needing to carrying multiple of each just in case they break right when I see a rare bug. I would feel better about the tools breaking if golden tools didn’t break. It makes no sense since you worked so hard for them that they shouldn’t break.


----------



## Belle T

I hate how the music festival at HHP causes the framerate to absolutely tank when discussing homes.  It's not even that big of a deal.  It's just such an eyesore that I wonder how Nintendo looked at it and thought "Yes, this is fine.  Ship it out."


----------



## Corrie

Bluebellie said:


> I really hate HHP.
> I’m just trying to get through all these vacation homes so that I can finally have access to design my villager homes.


Basically me. It's been a struggle to keep motivated to unlock everything. It's so repetitive, even doing one house a day.


----------



## Bluebellie

Corrie said:


> Basically me. It's been a struggle to keep motivated to unlock everything. It's so repetitive, even doing one house a day.


Towards the end, extreme measures called for 3 items homes with no decoration 

Hopefully people don’t focus much on my vacation homes. I rather they focus on my island villager homes.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> Basically me. It's been a struggle to keep motivated to unlock everything. It's so repetitive, even doing one house a day.


Not gonna lie as much as I like the DLC it does start to get repetitive. Same here. I'm limiting myself to do only one home a day so that way I don't get so bored. I made a challenge to myself to only invite villagers from my island using Souvenir Cookies and not use Amiibo or Beach Villagers (the ones that you see at the resort waiting)


----------



## xara

Starboard said:


> I'm not a fan at how over-dramatic my brain is about using the dang tools. It's always saying "It'll break this time won't it? No? Well it'll break _this_ time won't it? The money rock isn't worth it, fixing your shovel will get too annoying! Skip the rainy days, fixing your shovel (plucking flowers) will get too annoying! Don't catch that common bug, it's not worth it to waste your net uses!" I know I have problems but I just wish the devs never came up with this "they'll always break lol" idea because it taints the experience of the game for me


omg same... i get some relief from this whenever i craft a new tool and know that i won’t have to worry about it breaking for at least a few days, but it definitely makes me reluctant to use my tools unless i absolutely have to because i just don’t wanna deal with it breaking. it’s so annoying lol, and i don’t even know why golden tools were added in since those now break, too.


----------



## angelcat621

It's been said many times but getting duplicate DIYs is so frustrating. I've time traveled extensively and I swear I've seen that stupid barbell 6+ times, while the iron garden set (table, chair, bench), which I really want, refuses to spawn, period. I know I can trade for them but I have very limited WiFi access. Guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## Starboard

angelcat621 said:


> It's been said many times but getting duplicate DIYs is so frustrating. I've time traveled extensively and I swear I've seen that stupid barbell 6+ times, while the iron garden set (table, chair, bench), which I really want, refuses to spawn, period. I know I can trade for them but I have very limited WiFi access. Guess I'll keep looking.


In my opinion, as part of the final update they should have made the DIYs all achievable within a set timeframe. For example if we've had the game for 2 years, the ones we don't have yet would be the next ones we get. As it is now, it's possible to never get some of them which sucks after devoting so much time to the game.


----------



## Hsn97

azurill said:


> Yea my mind works the same with tools. Always worried that my tools will break at the worst possible time. Needing to carrying multiple of each just in case they break right when I see a rare bug. I would feel better about the tools breaking if golden tools didn’t break. It makes no sense since you worked so hard for them that they shouldn’t break.


I don’t even bother using golden tools for this reason. Gold is so rare and they still break anyway so what’s the point. Nintendo did us dirty with the tool breaking system.


----------



## azurill

Hsn97 said:


> I don’t even bother using golden tools for this reason. Gold is so rare and they still break anyway so what’s the point. Nintendo did us dirty with the tool breaking system.


Yea I don’t use them either. I made one when I got the recipes . Then put them in my storage.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> Yea I don’t use them either. I made one when I got the recipes . Then put them in my storage.


The only thing Golden Tools are good for is to give them to a new user so they can get the Nook Miles to get the Achievement which will be enough to pay off the 5,000 Miles when investing in a home.


----------



## Zephon

I use the golden watering because I would like to grow all the different colour roses


----------



## VanitasFan26

Zephon said:


> I use the golden watering because I would like to grow all the different colour roses


Well good luck with that especially if you want the Blue Roses (trust me those things are really hard to get)


----------



## Zephon

At the moment I am just focused on getting green mums to grow.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Zephon said:


> At the moment I am just focused on getting green mums to grow.


Oh those things took forever. Here's a trip. If you put two Purple Mums next to each other and water them there is a chance to get a Green Mum and once you get them they can clone each other meaning you get multiple green mums.


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> The only thing Golden Tools are good for is to give them to a new user so they can get the Nook Miles to get the Achievement which will be enough to pay off the 5,000 Miles when investing in a home.


That’s good to know if I ever decide to add any more playable characters.


----------



## xxcodexx

why cant you put the Toy Duck(s) into the Old-fashioned washtub and/or? i know the washtub is for laundry but it would be So Cute if the duck was in there lol! the game should gave a bit better decor styles. putting hanging things *art included* on the panels would be nice as well.


----------



## Bluebellie

I really wish we could organize how our villager icons  show up in the map in an easier way. Am I going to kick them all out to bring them back in the order that I want?….yes I am. It’s such a long process though.


----------



## TeaBiskit

We're still missing perfect fruits, bananas and durians... and they most likely will never be added back. 

Think of all the recipes, beach-decorating possibilities, and DIYs we could have if they were in the game.

I'm also bothered by the way the metal watering can works, spraying all the flowers instead of just one like the wooden watering can. 



Spoiler



I hope the gold watering can is better.


----------



## worldstraveller

My pettiest complaint would be the lack of *blue color variations* in thse variations in these two items:


----------



## S.J.

A tiny, tiny pet peeve, but yesterday I bumped into Rodeo when island-hopping looking for a new resident. He was one of the first five villagers on my island, so I was so disappointed when he said "It's nice to meet you!" as if we'd never met before.


----------



## VanitasFan26

S.J. said:


> A tiny, tiny pet peeve, but yesterday I bumped into Rodeo when island-hopping looking for a new resident. He was one of the first five villagers on my island, so I was so disappointed when he said "It's nice to meet you!" as if we'd never met before.


Its the same thing if you saw Rodeo as a Random Campsite Visitor or he showed up at the Resort asking for a Vacation Home. I swear the villagers are so brain dead acting like they don't know who you are.


----------



## S.J.

VanitasFan26 said:


> Its the same thing if you saw Rodeo as a Random Campsite Visitor or he showed up at the Resort asking for a Vacation Home. I swear the villagers are so brain dead acting like they don't know who you are.



Yeah, it's such a shame they didn't add a mechanism so the villagers used a different set of dialogue if they'd interacted with you before. Oh well!


----------



## Audrey Marie

angelcat621 said:


> It's been said many times but getting duplicate DIYs is so frustrating. I've time traveled extensively and I swear I've seen that stupid barbell 6+ times, while the iron garden set (table, chair, bench), which I really want, refuses to spawn, period. I know I can trade for them but I have very limited WiFi access. Guess I'll keep looking.


Yes!! I've gotten some of the same ones like 20 times and it's like what do I do with these?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Audrey Marie said:


> Yes!! I've gotten some of the same ones like 20 times and it's like what do I do with these?


When I see duplicate DIYS I tend to toss them away in the Garbage Can. It just triggers me when I see the same thing over and over again. (cough) vine outfit for the 5th time (cough)


----------



## Bluebellie

You only earn a point towards the nook miles stretching achievement a day. I’m just here totally depressed I just stretched like 15 times and when I looked at the goal, it only says 1


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> You only earn a point towards the nook miles stretching achievement a day. I’m just here totally depressed I just stretched like 15 times and when I looked at the goal, it only says 1


Wow that is so dumb.


----------



## azurill

Bluebellie said:


> You only earn a point towards the nook miles stretching achievement a day. I’m just here totally depressed I just stretched like 15 times and when I looked at the goal, it only says 1





VanitasFan26 said:


> Wow that is so dumb.


It’s definitely disappointing but I’m not surprised. I think it’s one of those things they want you to take your time with and not get them all in one day. Aerobics are better on NH then they were in GC. At least you can do aerobics anytime instead of only from 6am-7am on sunny days in the summer like it was in GC.


----------



## Bluebellie

azurill said:


> It’s definitely disappointing but I’m not surprised. I think it’s one of those things they want you to take your time with and not get them all in one day. Aerobics are better on NH then they were in GC. At least you can do aerobics anytime instead of only from 6am-7am on sunny days in the summer like it was in GC.


I normally don’t do the aerobics at all. I was trying to complete the 50 to receive the Health Nut title 

The character I’m getting the title for has a house that is hospital theme, so I thought the added title might be nice. I’ve been working on getting all my characters titles to match their themes and names, but it’s becoming time consuming.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> It’s definitely disappointing but I’m not surprised. I think it’s one of those things they want you to take your time with and not get them all in one day. Aerobics are better on NH then they were in GC. At least you can do aerobics anytime instead of only from 6am-7am on sunny days in the summer like it was in GC.


Meh I think they only did that just to pander the game. Same thing with the issue not being to bulk craft (yeah I know its being talked to death) that doesn't excuse them from not adding that in.


----------



## azurill

Bluebellie said:


> I normally don’t do the aerobics at all. I was trying to complete the 50 to receive the Health Nut title
> 
> The character I’m getting the title for has a house that is hospital theme, so I thought the added title might be nice. I’ve been working on getting all my characters titles to match their themes and names, but it’s becoming time consuming.


Yea unfortunately there are a lot of things that are time consuming . Sometimes a good thing but not when you have a specific goal. Sounds like a fun idea for a house. 



VanitasFan26 said:


> Meh I think they only did that just to pander the game. Same thing with the issue not being to bulk craft (yeah I know its being talked to death) that doesn't excuse them from not adding that in.


Yea that’s pretty much it.  Most of the things they did was just to try and make the game last longer. Yea at some point you should be able to bulk craft even if it’s not there at the beginning.


----------



## Corrie

Having to enter every letter to delete is a torture method. 

Why can't you just select each and mass delete like emails?


----------



## tiffanistarr

When you’re closer to your house then your storage box outside so you walk into your house for mere SECONDS to put something away and then the knock on the door comes.


----------



## Romaki

I just really wish we could redo our island without losing our achievements. Or, like, unlock another unhabitated island. The first month of the game is just so much fun and once you're satisfied with your island I feel like there's nothing else for me to get out of the game.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Romaki said:


> I just really wish we could redo our island without losing our achievements. Or, like, unlock another unhabitated island. The first month of the game is just so much fun and once you're satisfied with your island I feel like there's nothing else for me to get out of the game.


The only way to actually save your achievements is if you're a regular Resident and not a Resident Representative. It requires to have a 2nd copy of the game and a 2nd switch to do that. So my "Resident" can move off different islands while still keeping all of the achievements and DIYS that they have learned.


----------



## Croconaw

I swear if you didn’t time travel in this game, completing everything you want would be so long and tedious. It’s almost as if _not_ time traveling is impossible.


----------



## michito

Writing letters is so tedious!! I love sending dumb letters to my villagers but in ACNH you have to go tru 3-4 different dialogues just to be able to start writing one! It's so silly, why can't these birds just sell you their postcards like Nook did in previous games & mass send them? I miss only having to select the card and then a neighbor to start writing lol

And another little thing (that was a pet peeve in ACNL too) is that villagers gift you their photo as a reward like if they were just usual furniture. In ACWW villagers made a HUGE deal about their pics, would ping and have a special convo when they gift you it and later on would sometimes ask if you still had their pic around and such. I *think* in ACNH villagers react to their pics if you got it displayed on your house, but in general they just dont care.


----------



## azurill

michito said:


> Writing letters is so tedious!! I love sending dumb letters to my villagers but in ACNH you have to go tru 3-4 different dialogues just to be able to start writing one! It's so silly, why can't these birds just sell you their postcards like Nook did in previous games & mass send them? I miss only having to select the card and then a neighbor to start writing lol



Writing letters really is such a pain. With such an easy fix. All they would have to do is have the option to either stop writing or write another letter. I used to love writing letters but such a pain with having to go through so much unnecessary dialogue.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> Writing letters really is such a pain. With such an easy fix. All they would have to do is have the option to either stop writing or write another letter. I used to love writing letters but such a pain with having to go through so much unnecessary dialogue.


You know there was a time when writing letters to your villagers actually meant something, but its serves not much of a purpose in this game. They really should've added back the Post Office where it would not make it so hard to write letters. Back in the old AC game we used to write letters on pieces of paper and the thing is you can send them all at the Post office. Its better than talking to Orville over and over when he keeps pestering you the same questions.


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> You know there was a time when writing letters to your villagers actually meant something, but its serves not much of a purpose in this game. They really should've added back the Post Office where it would not make it so hard to write letters. Back in the old AC game we used to write letters on pieces of paper and the thing is you can send them all at the Post office. Its better than talking to Orville over and over when he keeps pestering you the same questions.


Yea it was better in older games. I really do miss the post office. I also miss when villagers would show you the letters you wrote to them.  They said  that you wrote them or that other players wrote to them. It’s small things like that I miss.


----------



## Sarie

I miss a lot of the buildings in general tbh. The island/camp theme is super cute, but I'd love to have a little town strip again to go through. I suppose the happy home island helps with that, but only a little? I also miss the post office dearly.... and villager interaction, but even that's sorta beating a dead horse in the fandom scene. 

It would've been really cute if they had some sort of Swapnote-esque feature through the post office that would allow us to send drawings, letters, etc to one another. It would've been a cute thing! But anything Swapnote is also dead forever. Lol

Can we just have Pelly and Phyllis work at town hall? I wanna see what Phyllis has to gossip about Isabelle. She HAS to have some dirt on her!


----------



## Starboard

I'm disappointed with the Range Hood item. I put one in my restaurant kitchen in HHP but it sits so high up that you can only see it when you look at the room from an almost bird's-eye angle. What's the point? It could have easily been lowered so that you could see it normally.


----------



## Corrie

The five item ordering limit is the worst choice ever. Why did they do it? It's not like the game couldn't handle it since you could order lots more back in Wild World.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sarie said:


> I miss a lot of the buildings in general tbh. The island/camp theme is super cute, but I'd love to have a little town strip again to go through. I suppose the happy home island helps with that, but only a little? I also miss the post office dearly.... and villager interaction, but even that's sorta beating a dead horse in the fandom scene.
> 
> It would've been really cute if they had some sort of Swapnote-esque feature through the post office that would allow us to send drawings, letters, etc to one another. It would've been a cute thing! But anything Swapnote is also dead forever. Lol
> 
> Can we just have Pelly and Phyllis work at town hall? I wanna see what Phyllis has to gossip about Isabelle. She HAS to have some dirt on her!


I am crossing my fingers and hoping that the next AC game would let make our own cities where we can have the freedom to have whatever type of buildings we want.

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2022



Corrie said:


> The five item ordering limit is the worst choice ever. Why did they do it? It's not like the game couldn't handle it since you could order lots more back in Wild World.


Technically if you wanted more items you could have one of your Residents (Users) send them to you, but that would be too time consuming. I will agree they should added a feature where if you wanted to buy more stuff from the Nook Shopping the limit should be increased from 5 to 10. They did with the 2.0 update when we were allowed to build 10 Bridges and Inclines instead of 8 with the help of a Construction License.


----------



## Sarie

So I did my first house visits for the HHD DLC, and I'm super miffed that when you come back from a visit, you warp straight into the main office rather than staying by Nico. Even just having the option of 'do you want to visit another island' would be nice! But no, I have to walk all the way back out to Nico to go to the next one. Boo!


----------



## Sheep Villager

It's 2022 and I'm still upset there are so many nice furniture items inside resident services & other NPC areas that don't exist as actual items. That little watering can with tulips in it taunts me every time I see it outside Nooklings.

I understand they're likely modelled to only look good from one static camera angle but what I'd give for them to have gone just a bit further.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sheep Villager said:


> It's 2022 and I'm still upset there are so many nice furniture items inside resident services & other NPC areas that don't exist as actual items. That little watering can with tulips in it taunts me every time I see it outside Nooklings.
> 
> I understand they're likely modelled to only look good from one static camera angle but what I'd give for them to have gone just a bit further.


The same can be said for Nook Points. I mean they added this to the Nintendo Switch Online App for ACNH yet they didn't bother adding much new items, so what is the point of getting points if they are not going to give us any new items? It just makes it become pointless.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m trying to move my villagers out and back to my island in a particular order to fix my lineup……it’s not really working. They seem to be setting themselves in whatever order. This is very confusing.


----------



## Starboard

Sarie said:


> So I did my first house visits for the HHD DLC, and I'm super miffed that when you come back from a visit, you warp straight into the main office rather than staying by Nico. Even just having the option of 'do you want to visit another island' would be nice! But no, I have to walk all the way back out to Nico to go to the next one. Boo!


You can actually go to an island/home from the HHP app on the Nook Phone. I don't remember if you can go to another while you're already at one, but I do know that you don't have to talk to Nico!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Blathers won't shut up about the Stamp Rally whenever you talk to him just to donate to the Museum.


----------



## maria110

I need some villagers to move away so I can keep visiting mystery islands to find ones who are new to me to earn their photos.  But recently, it's been a lot of thought bubbles that are expressing other things besides thoughts of moving away.  Boo!  Also, I spent a good amount of time decorating Colton's yard near the beach since he is one of my main permanent villagers, but he's often the one I find walking the beach and asking to move away.  No no no!  Ditto for Reneigh, another permanent villager for whom I made a nice yard to go with her house.  She's also by the beach.  It seems like the ones who live near the right hand side beach ask to leave more than the others.


----------



## VanitasFan26

maria110 said:


> I need some villagers to move away so I can keep visiting mystery islands to find ones who are new to me to earn their photos.  But recently, it's been a lot of thought bubbles that are expressing other things besides thoughts of moving away.  Boo!  Also, I spent a good amount of time decorating Colton's yard near the beach since he is one of my main permanent villagers, but he's often the one I find walking the beach and asking to move away.  No no no!  Ditto for Reneigh, another permanent villager for whom I made a nice yard to go with her house.  She's also by the beach.  It seems like the ones who live near the right hand side beach ask to leave more than the others.


You must have bad RNG. The Thought Bubble seems to go on whatever villager it feels like. Also if you have a high friendship with other villagers they may call your name ruining your chances of even seeing the thought bubble on the villager you want to move out. I know how much of a pain it is.


----------



## tessa grace

This has probably already been mentioned but I miss perfect fruits? There were my literal cash cow in NL plus they were so pretty in their little baskets :,)


----------



## VanitasFan26

tessa grace said:


> This has probably already been mentioned but I miss perfect fruits? There were my literal cash cow in NL plus they were so pretty in their little baskets :,)


Yeah the perfect fruits were so good in New Leaf, I am disappointed that they are not a thing in this game. Along with the other missing fruit: Bananas, Lychees, Lemons, Durians, Mangos, Grapes, and Persimmons.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

I wish that if you already have a diy, your villager won’t give you a duplicate

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2022

I also realllly wish I could have 15 villagers instead of 10 like in the original


----------



## Croconaw

I’m still extremely bitter they changed the design of the aloha tees and put pineapples on them. Nothing against pineapples, but the previous designs were _way_ more aloha. I miss these shirts.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its sad that after you talk to Sable many times after getting all of the fabric customizations she doesn't become important anymore. She just repeats the same dialogue about her family.


----------



## Steampunk Mage

It's a shame that the Warp Pipe's destination is random if you have more than 2 of them out on the island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Steampunk Mage said:


> It's a shame that the Warp Pipe's destination is random if you have more than 2 of them out on the island.


I agree! They should let us customize them so that way they go whatever type of color they go to. For example Green Pipe goes to Green Pipe and Blue Pipe goes to Blue Pipe. I'm sure you get the point. Even in most Super Mario games you see different colored pipes.


----------



## Jaco

The 5 item limit made more sense and felt organic at the beginning of the game, but projects get so massive later on that getting 5 items per day is sort of a buzz kill. I guess it's to encourage us to play a little bit each day?

I sort of wish we could spend bells or Nook Miles to increase the limit some amount.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Jaco said:


> The 5 item limit made more sense and felt organic at the beginning of the game, but projects get so massive later on that getting 5 items per day is sort of a buzz kill. I guess it's to encourage us to play a little bit each day?
> 
> I sort of wish we could spend bells or Nook Miles to increase the limit some amount.


Technically if you wanted to buy more items you can have more Residents (Users) that are living the island and send it to yourself from Nook Shopping, but that would just take too long since the 5 limit applies to each user. So if you have like say 8 users and you want to get a lot of stuff you'll have to order the items 5 from each user which that will be 40 items in total. That requires a lot of signing in and signing out that can take way more longer.


----------



## angelcat621

I lament the fact that there are so few actual cat themed items in game. Like plushies. Giant stuffed cats. I mean come on, I NEED a super-sized cat plush in my front room. 

Also would like the ability to get all fruit without trading. Maybe buy them with Nook Miles or Poki?


----------



## maria110

I wish there was an NPC who could customize clothing and accessories, like how Cyrus does for furniture.  I think in the next game, Reese or Sable should do it.  Reese is pretty useless so it would give her something to do.


----------



## Belle T

The Ironwood Dresser haunts me in my sleep.  It's amazing how just this recipe, which I only want so I can create _other _things, continues to elude me after all this time.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I know my constant complaints with villager dialogue is getting old, but I have to say this. Why is it so hard to even ask villagers if they need anything doing? Remember how back on the original AC you used to ask villagers if they needed a favor? In this game its so RNG that most times I have a hard time trying to get any favors from them. 

Like I get it and before anyone comes at me you're suppose to talk to your villagers throughout the day, but then its like the conversations you just had with your villagers somehow repeats again as if you didn't hear it the first time. Like all I want to do is to do favors for my villagers and not constantly being reminded of the same topics that they already said.


----------



## angelcat621

Grinding for Pascal's DIYs and items has taught me not to like diving. First, why must I go to the shore to release my unwanted critters? They live in the sea. I should be able to release them while in the sea. Also, swimming is so slow. Forget turning around underwater if you missed your target just a little. Have to resurface and dive again. Finally find a scallop only to get another pearl from Pascal. Come on Pascal I don't need these til I get the DIYs.


----------



## Starboard

It sucks that whenever I load up the game and see a rainy day my motivation to play drops like a boulder. At this point all the tricks to avoid plucking tons of flowers are just too annoying to deal with.


----------



## Wickel

My petty complaint is that I've had my island since launch, played for over 350 hours and I still didn't get any of the workbench DIYs. I'm still stuck with the simple workbench (the one that looks like a tree stump) and the tiny wooden one.
I want my big wooden workbench and my ironwood workbench and my cute workbench.... just gimme the workbenches!!


----------



## Corrie

VanitasFan26 said:


> Technically if you wanted to buy more items you can have more Residents (Users) that are living the island and send it to yourself from Nook Shopping, but that would just take too long since the 5 limit applies to each user. So if you have like say 8 users and you want to get a lot of stuff you'll have to order the items 5 from each user which that will be 40 items in total. That requires a lot of signing in and signing out that can take way more longer.


Yeah, this would be awesome if the loading screens didn't take any eternity. *Sigh* It's like we're caged animals, pun intended.


----------



## AustinMace

Wickel said:


> My petty complaint is that I've had my island since launch, played for over 350 hours and I still didn't get any of the workbench DIYs. I'm still stuck with the simple workbench (the one that looks like a tree stump) and the tiny wooden one.
> I want my big wooden workbench and my ironwood workbench and my cute workbench.... just gimme the workbenches!!


@Wickel There isn't a DIY for the Cute DIY Table. It can't be crafted.
The DIY Workbench recipe comes from Big Sister villagers and the Ironwood DIY Workbench recipe comes from Cranky villagers.
Also! I'm 99% sure that the DIY bottle recipe found on a Kapp'n tour each day is guaranteed to be new to you unless you already have every DIY. Hope that helps!


----------



## Wickel

AustinMace said:


> @Wickel There isn't a DIY for the Cute DIY Table. It can't be crafted.
> The DIY Workbench recipe comes from Big Sister villagers and the Ironwood DIY Workbench recipe comes from Cranky villagers.
> Also! I'm 99% sure that the DIY bottle recipe found on a Kapp'n tour each day is guaranteed to be new to you unless you already have every DIY. Hope that helps!


Thanks for the info! So the Cute DIY Table is just an item from Nook's then? Guess I'm going to stalk Plucky and Tom then until they give me the goods.
I thought so too, but today Kapp'n took me to cherry blossom island (for the first time), but the bottle had the Clock in it which I already have, but I definitely don't have all the cherry blossom recipes! So that was really odd.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Wickel said:


> Thanks for the info! So the Cute DIY Table is just an item from Nook's then? Guess I'm going to stalk Plucky and Tom then until they give me the goods.
> I thought so too, but today Kapp'n took me to cherry blossom island (for the first time), but the bottle had the Clock in it which I already have, but I definitely don't have all the cherry blossom recipes! So that was really odd.


Also if you want to change the color of the Cute DIY Table you have to go to Harvs island and talk to Cyrus so that he can change the color for you. Before the 2.0 update it was annoying having to get different variants of furniture on different islands.


----------



## Corrie

Why on earth do I have to go through Orville's horrible dialogue in order to get something customized? Why can't I just do it at the bench? It was nice they added the 'missing NPCs' but of course screwed it up by making us fly to Harv's island. So annoying.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Ugh.....I time traveled to June just to get some bushes from Leif at Harvs island since my main island is going to go through a seasonal change I have to put up with this "Wedding Event" yes I played this twice and yet this game still has the nerve to remind me of how it works. I mean seriously stop reminding me about the event. I played it already I know how it works just let me do my thing on Harvs island. I was forced to do the Wedding Event because of that.


----------



## Steampunk Mage

VanitasFan26 said:


> Ugh.....I time traveled to June just to get some bushes from Leif at Harvs island since my main island is going to go through a seasonal change I have to put up with this "Wedding Event" yes I played this twice and yet this game still has the nerve to remind me of how it works. I mean seriously stop reminding me about the event. I played it already I know how it works just let me do my thing on Harvs island. I was forced to do the Wedding Event because of that.



In that case, I ain't gonna play the game while it's in June; looks like I'll be skipping that month.  Besides, I already got all the Wedding stuff I need.


----------



## Corrie

VanitasFan26 said:


> Ugh.....I time traveled to June just to get some bushes from Leif at Harvs island since my main island is going to go through a seasonal change I have to put up with this "Wedding Event" yes I played this twice and yet this game still has the nerve to remind me of how it works. I mean seriously stop reminding me about the event. I played it already I know how it works just let me do my thing on Harvs island. I was forced to do the Wedding Event because of that.


The events in this game take too much work for the payout you get imo.


----------



## smellovision

VanitasFan26 said:


> Like I get it and before anyone comes at me you're suppose to talk to your villagers throughout the day, but then its like the conversations you just had with your villagers somehow repeats again as if you didn't hear it the first time. Like all I want to do is to do favors for my villagers and not constantly being reminded of the same topics that they already said.


Ah, this hits on something that annoys me... When you speak to a villager for the second time, later in the day, their response often sounds like you've been bugging them all day. Like "I sure see you a lot today" or "didn't I just see you over there? Am I being pranked?". It's just such a downer for me, so I only speak to them outside once and visit their house once. Yes I know it's just code! But it makes me sad! (And please no one argue with me about my stupid emotions).


----------



## Zephon

I would like to be able to talk to the Island staff like I can with the villagers.


----------



## Bilaz

Designing is harddd and sometimes I wish we didn’t have this much freedom xD


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bilaz said:


> Designing is harddd and sometimes I wish we didn’t have this much freedom xD


Whenever that happens I just make whatever stands out to me. I don't really care about themes of an island. Sometimes keeping things simple is more comfortable than trying "too hard" to design something that takes a lot of time and effort. I know from experience.


----------



## Steampunk Mage

Another thing I wish the game had is something that makes it easier to find out whether or not something we buy in a specific variation is already added to our catalogue (for example, when using the Able Sisters' dressing room to buy multiple clothes, there could be an icon next to items you already have).


----------



## Ace2003

I feel like you should have the option to put a rose in your hair rather than just in your mouth. Bugged me since wild world.
Also, a villager tracker of some sort would be nice. Because let me tell ya, it’s a pain in the ass running around your island trying to track down a villager. Knowing exactly where they are would save so much time.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Be able to actually lift weights instead of sleeping on the seat.


----------



## Zephon

The lack of an ability to remove more than one plant at a time.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Still bothers me how Double Door Fridges/Freezers/Coolers (just to name a few) Count as changing clothes instead of storing actual food items.


----------



## Zephon

I wish that you could tell the difference  between regular flowers and hybrid flowers.


----------



## Belle T

AustinMace said:


> @Wickel There isn't a DIY for the Cute DIY Table. It can't be crafted.
> Also! I'm 99% sure that the DIY bottle recipe found on a Kapp'n tour each day is guaranteed to be new to you unless you already have every DIY. Hope that helps!


This isn't the case, sadly.  I am far from having obtained every recipe in the game, and it's still terribly common for me to run into recipes I already have on Kapp'n tours.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

The topiarys should have been craftable items. They are the dumbest items we have to spend miles for. I have so many weeds and for what? I also cant believe they didnt make it so we could craft multiple items at 1 time.


----------



## Sid

I still haven't figured out exactly how the game decides where to place the villagers icons on the left side of the map. It's not in any logical order that I can tell. I wish we could move them around on our own. Or sort them manually like you can with DIYs (A-Z, chronologically, etc).

Also, as many others have said I'm sure, we should be able to make minor customizations to Resident Services, museum, airport, and shops. I don't think it should be too crazy...I would keep RS and the airport immovable , but allow for minor cosmetic changes.

While I'm at it, why on earth can't we build on to the pier or have multiple piers? I think that would be easy for them to do. No different than bridges or inclines.


----------



## Starboard

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> The topiarys should have been craftable items. They are the dumbest items we have to spend miles for. I have so many weeds and for what? I also cant believe they didnt make it so we could craft multiple items at 1 time.


And since they don't change with the season you have to keep customising them... I wish they could just automatically change colour to match everything else.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay seriously this is just getting on my nerves. They added items like the Greenhouse Box and yet they didn't add a feature where it could be used to store trees, bushes and flowers? That is so dumb.


----------



## Zephon

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay seriously this is just getting on my nerves. They added items like the Greenhouse Box and yet they didn't add a feature where it could be used to store trees, bushes and flowers? That is so dumb.


You would think after this many games they would of already added that feature.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Starboard said:


> And since they don't change with the season you have to keep customising them... I wish they could just automatically change colour to match everything else.


I didn't know that so now I'm more annoyed. Of course that's why there are different colors


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay seriously this is just getting on my nerves. They added items like the Greenhouse Box and yet they didn't add a feature where it could be used to store trees, bushes and flowers? That is so dumb.


Which is funny considering this was possible in NewLeaf. Except for the trees and bushes unless they're in sapling form.


----------



## Zephon

I wish you could give people bugs, fish, and underwater animals.


----------



## azurill

I really wish we could turn the hourly music off. I think it would help me find a mole cricket easier. It’s the last bug I need for my second island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Zephon said:


> I wish you could give people bugs, fish, and underwater animals.


There was a glitch back in 2020 that people were able to wrap creatures into gifts, but it has been since patched out.


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> There was a glitch back in 2020 that people were able to wrap creatures into gifts, but it has been since patched out.


Wow, really? I had no idea how that got overlooked. Seems like the game really wasn’t ready for release, yet, they released it anyway.


----------



## Belle T

azurill said:


> I really wish we could turn the hourly music off. I think it would help me find a mole cricket easier. It’s the last bug I need for my second island.


I've never understood why after more than 20 years, the series has never implemented a basic options menu for this sort of thing.  I primarily play Animal Crossing on an old TV with some very lackluster speakers, so trying to gauge proximity with mole crickets is nigh impossible.  For that matter, it's easier for me to fish by listening to it, rather than by watching the bobber, so turning down the music would help considerably.

But all that aside, I just find the music to be... sometimes very unhelpful when I'm trying to relax.  It doesn't flare my anxiety or anything, obviously, but sometimes you just want to turn _off _the music and listen to the natural soundscapes, really take in the atmosphere of everything.  It's why none of the rooms in my house have auto-playing music.  I do love music, and I do usually have something on while I'm working or playing, but there are increasingly more times lately when the silence, as they say, is golden.

I have to assume the reason they've never done this in the past is because music and sound effects are not segregated in the audio channels, which makes it excusable for the older games when audio channels were more limited.  But for a game released on the Switch in 2020, it just comes across as extremely antiquated.


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay seriously this is just getting on my nerves. They added items like the Greenhouse Box and yet they didn't add a feature where it could be used to store trees, bushes and flowers? That is so dumb.


You have no idea how excited I was when I saw the greenhouse thing and I wanted it so badly when it came out because I actually thought I could put plants in it but nope! 
Same with Leif being in harv's plaza perhaps they could have let you store plants using him...


----------



## Croconaw

I’m more annoyed you couldn’t put DIY’s in storage. There’s nowhere to put them otherwise if you get a duplicate. Nook only gives you 10 bells for each one I believe, but it’s something at least.


----------



## smellovision

I just really hate the upbeat early morning music. It's very 'RISE AND SHINE, DON'T RELAX TOO MUCH'. I don't mind it otherwise, but it would be nice with an option to switch it off.


----------



## CitrusPoltergeist

Printing nmts one. at. a. time.

Begging for them to let us select it and choose how many we want (e.g. 4k miles allows you to buy up to 2 nmts)


----------



## azurill

Tarantella said:


> I've never understood why after more than 20 years, the series has never implemented a basic options menu for this sort of thing.  I primarily play Animal Crossing on an old TV with some very lackluster speakers, so trying to gauge proximity with mole crickets is nigh impossible.  For that matter, it's easier for me to fish by listening to it, rather than by watching the bobber, so turning down the music would help considerably.
> 
> But all that aside, I just find the music to be... sometimes very unhelpful when I'm trying to relax.  It doesn't flare my anxiety or anything, obviously, but sometimes you just want to turn _off _the music and listen to the natural soundscapes, really take in the atmosphere of everything.  It's why none of the rooms in my house have auto-playing music.  I do love music, and I do usually have something on while I'm working or playing, but there are increasingly more times lately when the silence, as they say, is golden.
> 
> I have to assume the reason they've never done this in the past is because music and sound effects are not segregated in the audio channels, which makes it excusable for the older games when audio channels were more limited.  But for a game released on the Switch in 2020, it just comes across as extremely antiquated.


Yea it would be so much better if you could just hear the natural sounds of the game. I found the hourly music just up loud and it drowns out all other sounds, I went to hear the sound of the wind. It really is easier to fish by sound. I would also fe able to hear balloons better. I definitely can see older games not being able to adjust music but with the switch it should have been easy. Yes I do like the music but sometimes you just want it off. 


Croconaw said:


> I’m more annoyed you couldn’t put DIY’s in storage. There’s nowhere to put them otherwise if you get a duplicate. Nook only gives you 10 bells for each one I believe, but it’s something at least.


It took way to long for them to let us store the DIY’s. They did with the last update but it would have been so helpful if it was from the start.


----------



## Zephon

Printing bell tickets one at a time too


----------



## Tiffany

I am tired of my villagers barging into my house every dang time I go inside! It is beyond annoying. The last couple times i went in I ran right to another room so I could ignore them when they show up. Now I have a stove,storage shed and crafting table outside together so I can cook and craft be able to get materials for it without going in my house at all. I am also going to put a wardrobe outside for the same reason. It's sad I can't even enjoy my house anymore. Thanks nintendo


----------



## azurill

Tiffany said:


> I am tired of my villagers barging into my house every dang time I go inside! It is beyond annoying. The last couple times i went in I ran right to another room so I could ignore them when they show up. Now I have a stove,storage shed and crafting table outside together so I can cook and craft be able to get materials for it without going in my house at all. I am also going to put a wardrobe outside for the same reason. It's sad I can't even enjoy my house anymore. Thanks nintendo


This is what I did as well. It was so annoying trying to get something and they just walk right in.


----------



## hithere

Complaining about a villager to Isabelle multiple times, hitting them with a net many times, and he still doesn’t get it. Been trying for a few months and he still won’t leave. Whyyyy


----------



## Croconaw

hithere said:


> Complaining about a villager to Isabelle multiple times, hitting them with a net many times, and he still doesn’t get it. Been trying for a few months and he still won’t leave. Whyyyy


That doesn’t do anything. It’s just RNG. The easiest way to kick someone is with Amiibos. That’s my method, and it’s made things so much easier for me, as well.


----------



## VanitasFan26

hithere said:


> Complaining about a villager to Isabelle multiple times, hitting them with a net many times, and he still doesn’t get it. Been trying for a few months and he still won’t leave. Whyyyy


Like the other user said, use amiibo cards to kick them out faster.


----------



## Sid

The only bad thing about amiibos is you have to find the exact one you want. And you don't get the joy of villager hunting.

There is a method that works quite well that involves time traveling. I know not everyone does that but it's an option.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sid said:


> The only bad thing about amiibos is you have to find the exact one you want. And you don't get the joy of villager hunting.
> 
> There is a method that works quite well that involves time traveling. I know not everyone does that but it's an option.


Well sometimes its not good. Its RNG because I know for a fact that it takes 15 days for a villager to move out, the problem is the thought bubble must go on the villager you want to move out but again its RNG because sometimes it goes on the wrong villager that you don't want to move out.


----------



## Sid

VanitasFan26 said:


> Well sometimes its not good. Its RNG because I know for a fact that it takes 15 days for a villager to move out, the problem is the thought bubble must go on the villager you want to move out but again its RNG because sometimes it goes on the wrong villager that you don't want to move out.



yeah the process can take a while. If the bubble is over the wrong villager you gotta go back to when you started then travel to the day you just left. It's frustrating but it gets the job done eventually. Then you can resynch your island with normal time.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sid said:


> yeah the process can take a while. If the bubble is over the wrong villager you gotta go back to when you started then travel to the day you just left. It's frustrating but it gets the job done eventually. Then you can resynch your island with normal time.


Yeah I know I've done it a lot of times myself way back when the game first came out, this was before I even had amiibo cards and since I got them at the moment I don't really do it much. Of course if I wanted to get a open plot thats probably the only reason I would time travel again, but I already collected all of the villager photos last year (it was a pain) and I no longer villager hunt anymore.


----------



## Rosch

Not even sure if I should post this here, but it was an observation I get every time I have a new villager.

Based on my experience, the one cooking/crafting is most often times the new villager. So every time I visit, I get the DIY/recipe and then leave, forgetting to talk to them again and give them a gift, making the photo process longer than it should be.

Muscle memory sucks sometimes.


----------



## Belle T

hithere said:


> Complaining about a villager to Isabelle multiple times, hitting them with a net many times, and he still doesn’t get it. Been trying for a few months and he still won’t leave. Whyyyy


As stated before, none of these methods will increase the chances of a villager moving out.  As far as I'm aware, complaining to Isabelle won't even lower friendship ratings.  It's just a way of dealing with villagers that you may have received from other players online who use offensive language or are wearing a shirt you don't like.  They don't really get mad about being reported or anything.

Hitting them with a net is something I keep seeing touted on both New Leaf and New Horizons as viable methods to lower friendship and convince the villager to leave, but in both games, I find this to be untrue.  To the contrary, while I can't confirm this, I've often found that acting friendly to a villager is more effective in getting them to move out than trying to make their life a living hell.  Even if that's not true, it's honestly easier and requires a lot less work to do anyway.


----------



## VanitasFan26

It annoys me when I see villagers walking in pace toward in object. Its like they are brain dead and I have to push them out just so their AI gets corrected.


----------



## maria110

My character wanted to go to Harv's island to buy art but was forced to do the wedding photos for Reese and Cyrus.  You should be able to opt out.  I feel the same way about Happy Home Paradise.  Whenever I restart my one Switch, my character has to be forced to talk to Lottie even if I don't want to do HHP.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2022

I wish everything were customizable, including all the fences and also some of the bridges and inclines.   Like the iron bridge is only available in blue even though the matching fence is customizable now.


----------



## usa-chan

i kinda feel bad whenever the villager has their net out and they can't catch the bug. poor bam has been getting ready to pounce on the yellow butterfly for like two minutes, only for it fly away. i think it would be so cute if we can see them catch common insects or bugs and get to clap for them for once


----------



## VanitasFan26

As much as I enjoy restarting it does get annoying that you cannot skip all those ridiculous dialogue tutorials. After doing it for like 50 times last year I got bored of restarting (unless I can get that spark again) and decided to stick to the island for a while.


----------



## Shawna

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I wish that if you already have a diy, your villager won’t give you a duplicate
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2022
> 
> I also realllly wish I could have 15 villagers instead of 10 like in the original


Why on earth does it force a duplicate on you, yet it’s optional when is the first time getting it?! .—-.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Shawna said:


> Why on earth does it force a duplicate on you, yet it’s optional when is the first time getting it?! .—-.


Same thing happens with the cooking recipes where they give it to you and then they are like "Oh you already know it pass it on to someone else" duplicates are such a big issue in this game.


----------



## Belle T

Why in the world can you not buy rugs from the HHP catalogue?


----------



## Zephon

Why can't you tell what rugs, walls and floors Saharah has when she visits your island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Zephon said:


> Why can't you tell what rugs, walls and floors Saharah has when she visits your island.


I know right? The only way to tell is that you visit her at Harvs island but whats even more annoying is that she only sells the same stuff in stock at Harvs until next week Monday.


----------



## Zephon

VanitasFan26 said:


> I know right? The only way to tell is that you visit her at Harvs island but whats even more annoying is that she only sells the same stuff in stock at Harvs until next week Monday.


Unlike Redd where if you buy the art he will have different art tomorrow.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Zephon said:


> Unlike Redd where if you buy the art he will have different art tomorrow.


Yeah thats true but if you buy from Saharah she STILL doesn't change her stock (until Monday like I mentioned)


----------



## Belle T

Saharah not letting you see the items before you purchase them is carryover from New Leaf, where the contents of your purchase was intended to be a surprise.  I wasn't terribly fond of it there, either, but at least in New Horizons she lets _you _place the item down instead of dragging you to your house and then giving it a complete makeover.


----------



## Jordan Marek

Everyday I miss tropical fruits


----------



## VanitasFan26

Jordan Marek said:


> Everyday I miss tropical fruits


Its too bad we only see Coconuts on Palm Trees they could've had a potential to add in new fruits to the Palm Trees but they never did. Heck you don't even see any fruit on the Palm Trees at the Resort (Happy Home Paradise)


----------



## AlexaParisJess

The same pet peeves are common for so many people and I definitely share a few of them (no shopping cart at Ables, one ticket prints at a time, no bulk crafting, etc.)...

For me, one thing that kinda bugs me a bit is the music... it feels like the better songs all play at other times of day when I'm not playing. I work until 3pm everyday so the only music I typically get to listen to is from 3-6pm... once or twice I stayed up to 10 and 11 so I could get the beetles that are only around at 11. 
My absolute favorite is the 12pm music, but I only get to enjoy it on weekends.


----------



## Bluebellie

Girl houses are so much harder to decorate than boy houses. I’m really struggling with Nan and Agne’s homes. I sort of have a sloppy clutter-ey look going on for many of my homes,  but I feel like that look quite doesn’t match them. I’ve also have used many of the good wallpapers on the others.


----------



## azurill

AlexaParisJess said:


> The same pet peeves are common for so many people and I definitely share a few of them (no shopping cart at Ables, one ticket prints at a time, no bulk crafting, etc.)...
> 
> For me, one thing that kinda bugs me a bit is the music... it feels like the better songs all play at other times of day when I'm not playing. I work until 3pm everyday so the only music I typically get to listen to is from 3-6pm... once or twice I stayed up to 10 and 11 so I could get the beetles that are only around at 11.
> My absolute favorite is the 12pm music, but I only get to enjoy it on weekends.


This is why I would love if we could pick which hourly track we listen to. I also love the 12pm music but don’t get it hear it very often.


----------



## Beanz

i don't like how we can't choose the time when we want a villager can to come to our house later. it was a perfectly good mechanic in the older titles and i will never understand why nintendo chose not to put it in new horizons.


----------



## Corrie

I went to convert my poki to bells and of course they put us on a chain and leash, only allowing us to convert a certain amount each day. 

Typical New Horizons behaviour...


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> I went to convert my poki to bells and of course they put us on a chain and leash, only allowing us to convert a certain amount each day.
> 
> Typical New Horizons behaviour...


Yeah its not worth it. There are so many ways to make bells faster than just relying on that. I know how you can earn Poki faster, you just go and add a Roommate to a random villager, say that you're done and then you earn more Poki. Its kinda broken if you ask me.


----------



## Corrie

VanitasFan26 said:


> Yeah its not worth it. There are so many ways to make bells faster than just relying on that. I know how you can earn Poki faster, you just go and add a Roommate to a random villager, say that you're done and then you earn more Poki. Its kinda broken if you ask me.


True! That's a good tactic lol. Luckily I don't need the bells, I just wanted to clear out my poki since my online is gonna expire in the fall. But I might as well just forget about converting lol. Too much work.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> True! That's a good tactic lol. Luckily I don't need the bells, I just wanted to clear out my poki since my online is gonna expire in the fall. But I might as well just forget about converting lol. Too much work.


Thats fair, I stopped using Happy Home Paradise since I already unlocked the feature to customize villager homes on my island.


----------



## Corrie

VanitasFan26 said:


> Thats fair, I stopped using Happy Home Paradise since I already unlocked the feature to customize villager homes on my island.


That's what I'm working towards! Two more houses to go and then bye lol. The game was fun though, no hate, just burnt out from binging to unlock everything.


----------



## themysterybidder

Having to wait until the next day for items from the Nook Shopping/Miles Redemption and Wardell. Also, not being able to check what I've ordered that day. It's not the first time the next morning I've looked in my mailbox and found I've ordered 2 of something! 🫣


----------



## VanitasFan26

I have to say this yet again because I know its been said way so many times but I have to say it. When you talk to the villagers throughout the day it is true that you do see different dialogue of what the villagers say. which makes me think thats what the developers indented for you to do. Here's the problem those same topics get repeated the next day and you feel the villagers are stuck in this loop where they have to repeat what they say as if you didn't hear it the first time.

Another problem is that the villagers tend to repeat the same stuff whenever you visit their home inside. They always point out their furniture and it gets so annoying because you heard the first time so why would you need to hear it again? Its an issue where if you wanted to talk to your villagers to ask them for favors or if you just wanted them to say something else but then you often times get that "Oh I would like to talk to you but not right now" then you see that scribbly icon above their head meaning they don't want to talk to you.

From what I tested if you just save and quit the game then the villager will start talking to you again but I still find parts where the topics that they were talking about get repeated again. Almost as if they have to repeat the last thing they said. Again like I said before the problem with the dialogue in general is that it gets repeated everyday so those topics you had get repeated again as if you didn't hear it the first time. Its not the issue of what they say its how "Random" the game is when picking the dialogue. Even if the villagers do say different things throughout the day that does not excuse from the issue of the dialogue being repeated the next day.


----------



## themysterybidder

When trying to plant flowers or trees, I wish they had squares on the ground so you could line them up evenly. It's the same with floor lights outside, I can spend ages trying to get them in the exact spot where I want them.


----------



## themysterybidder

I was in Roscoe's house the other day and he said I could buy anything, I wanted to buy a 'Welcome' sign on his wall, however, there was a table in front of it and every time I tried to buy the sign he thought it was the table I wanted.  
Also, that villagers give you fake paintings, on Monday I put some of Redd's fake art into the bin including the quaint painting, then the next day Al gave it to me!  Did he retrieve it from the bin or just coincidence?


----------



## TheDuke55

Kind of annoying that you're forced to do Wedding Day the first time you go over to Harv's island. I just wanted to go to the markets. Harv gave me this long winded introduction and then there are two options about helping him. Yes and yes. This is stupid. There are so many times in this game that the options have little affect because you're forced to say yes anyway.

Yes to doing Wedding shots, yes to taking a DIY you may already have, yes to helping Gulliver/Varr/Wisp, ect.

I went to Harv's island the first time with my second character to have Cyrus customize a pattern onto a furniture piece. Was forced into doing the Wedding day shots. So I did them quickly and halfhearted. I was disappointed to find out that the mug furniture piece doesn't customize in the same way that the NL one does.

In the NL version the mug's customized qr pattern wraps all around the mug. So I used it to created a frothy beer for a pub. This time it just has the front and back with the sides showing white. The illusion is lost. This is the pattern I was trying to use. I also found someone else that made the same pattern for NH, but it can't work.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Nintendo should have let us mass remove custom designs all over your island
and it would have been nice if we could have gotten at least 50 slots of inventory space in your pockets
I know New Leaf players say we were lucky we could get 40 because New Leaf and even worse the older games didn't have that much but if Nintendo seems to have made New Horizons be more focused on designing our islands it only makes sense to have even more space following the 2.0 update since now we have even more items and people are constantly moving a bunch of things around


----------



## Croconaw

TheDuke55 said:


> -snip-


This was a huge missed opportunity for the mug. I can only imagine how designs for the mug could’ve been used had they wrapped around rather than cover one small section.


----------



## maria110

It would be nice if the Mario pipes were available in more colors or sizes and would only work with the same color/size so that they would be more useful.  Like, I could use a set of green ones to connect the museum and shop for selling my duplicate fossils and have a different color set from my house to the orchard so that I could get there quickly to gather fruit for villager gifting.


----------



## BrokenSanity

maria110 said:


> It would be nice if the Mario pipes were available in more colors or sizes and would only work with the same color/size so that they would be more useful.  Like, I could use a set of green ones to connect the museum and shop for selling my duplicate fossils and have a different color set from my house to the orchard so that I could get there quickly to gather fruit for villager gifting.


Yeah it doesn't make sense either because in the Mario series you don't only see green pipes they come in several different colors, they could have at the very least made both a green and yellow pipe since those appear to be the most common colors


----------



## Moritz

Pier fish should not be a thing.
Slim chance in a tiny area where you hardly go and its unlikely anything will spawn in the first place?

I hate them so much


----------



## kindakooky

........ said:


> Still bothers me how Double Door Fridges/Freezers/Coolers (just to name a few) Count as changing clothes instead of storing actual food items.


See, this has never bothered me, but it still just makes me giggle when you open say, a fridge, and the dialog box comes up saying, “Should I change?"


----------



## Jewli

Tiffany said:


> I am tired of my villagers barging into my house every dang time I go inside! It is beyond annoying. The last couple times i went in I ran right to another room so I could ignore them when they show up. Now I have a stove,storage shed and crafting table outside together so I can cook and craft be able to get materials for it without going in my house at all. I am also going to put a wardrobe outside for the same reason. It's sad I can't even enjoy my house anymore. Thanks nintendo


It would be nice if there is a "do not enter" or "not disturb" or "busy" door item, and if it was on your door no visiter would enter it. It would be good because you can put some things on the door now, so it would help if they had it.

(or maybe if it was on your door they will knock, and note came up like: "Molly would like to visit. Can she come in?" with options "come in!" or "I'm a bit busy, maybe another time.")

I know they finish with updates now though but it would be nice maybe next time.


----------



## Rairu

Events, sitting on outside furniture or on the ground outside resident services or sitting on furniture in their houses should not block you from being able to gift villagers.

I don't like that I have to smack villagers fishing in order to get them to stop fishing, but at least there's a work around..

They already have a mechanism where if a villager is sitting down in their house when you want to give them a gift from another villager they say they need to stand up for this, so they should have made it possible to always gift. I don't know about you, but I'm not going to refuse a gift just because I'm sitting down or in the middle of an event.


----------



## angiepie

Having to plant down flowers and trees when getting a 3 star rating for KK slider. I don't have time for this BS when I just want to terraform my island already


----------



## angelcat621

Not being able to put cushions on furniture irritates me. Why can't I put a whoopie cushion on a chair for an unsuspecting villager to sit on?  Totally unacceptable.


----------



## angiepie

Not being able to put planted flowers in storage. Majorly annoying.


----------



## istantangyforever

no trees/flowers in storage :,(


----------



## azurill

angelcat621 said:


> Not being able to put cushions on furniture irritates me. Why can't I put a whoopie cushion on a chair for an unsuspecting villager to sit on?  Totally unacceptable.


Yea it bothers me as well. It would also be nice if we could put stuffed animals on chairs and sofas. 


angiepie said:


> Not being able to put planted flowers in storage. Majorly annoying.


I don’t get why we can’t put flowers and bushes in storage. We could put flowers in storage in NL.  It would make decorating for seasons easier.


----------



## Corrie

After decorating Ione's house in HHP, I want her on my island. Problem is, I like everyone currently there too much to replace. Ughhhhhhhh how can we narrow it down to ten villagers??????


----------



## Bulbadragon

I think all the regular flower crowns are too small.  The only one that's the proper size is the sunflower orderable one.  Everything else sits on top of your head instead of going around it, which I think is weird, and only looks good with the high bun hair.


----------



## Belle T

Why is it that when you don't have already have a recipe that a villager is crafting, they ask you first before handing you the recipe, but when you _do _already have the recipe, they force the recipe card on you anyway?


----------



## Croconaw

Tarantella said:


> Why is it that when you don't have already have a recipe that a villager is crafting, they ask you first before handing you the recipe, but when you _do _already have the recipe, they force the recipe card on you anyway?


That has given me so many duplicates I don’t know what to do with. It’s such a pain to sell them to Nook for a measly 10 bells. From memory, I think that’s how much you get for them. Still, it’s not a lot.


----------



## Belle T

Croconaw said:


> That has given me so many duplicates I don’t know what to do with. It’s such a pain to sell them to Nook for a measly 10 bells. From memory, I think that’s how much you get for them. Still, it’s not a lot.


It's honestly just routine for me at this point.  I usually find them crafting while I'm going around the map searching for fossils and other things to sell.  It does get rather vexing when I don't really have a lot of space in my inventory, though.


----------



## Moritz

Nook miles+ task today:
Catch a Blue Marlin

... no thank you


----------



## themysterybidder

I've still to unlock the Able Sisters on my 2nd island, so Mable shows up outside Resident Services every few days.  My complaint is that you can't try the items on like you can in Able Sisters.  I like to see how my character is going to look before I buy.


----------



## themysterybidder

Why can't we see NPC's location on the map (expect for Redd)?  Also, I wish I could see where I left my storage shed, I was carrying it about with me when I was decorating my island and now I can't find it!


----------



## Drawdler

I hate hate hate how fruit falls in NH. It’s so simple but that makes it more annoying. I mean when the tree is surrounded. There could be multiple empty spaces two tiles away but then one fruit just poofs from existence because that fruit is on the opposite side. I’m pretty sure in the older games as long as there was space then the fruit could fall further away and wasn’t concerned with which side it was falling from.

Example, on a coconut tree the right side is obstructed by two tiles wide of flowers, the top and bottom also are, but the left side is obstructed by nothing. The fruit on the right side just disappears anyway.


----------



## Belle T

Not really a problem with NH specifically, but my Joycons have started to drift, and it's gotten so bad that I can't even do the bell rock thing anymore.  And my usual tricks for getting around the Drift have stopped working, too.  It's quite frustrating.


----------



## zarf

I'm trying to make a rock garden and this is entirely my fault for being picky. But I can't get the correct rock to spawn!! I want the rock that is shaped like it's pointing to the right. I've time-skipped like 2 months into the future, one day at a time, and every time the rock that spawns is the wrong shape! Why is this taking so long!?

Update: It spawned after skipping another 2 days. I guess complaining helps??


----------



## S.J.

A little part of me thinks it would be good if we didn't have to completely upgrade our house to six rooms. I think I could make a really sweet house with less. I'll definitely upgrade to the full six rooms though, because I obviously want to customise my mailbox, roof, door, and siding and get additional storage! I wonder if there was a reason they tied the house upgrades to exterior decoration and storage?


----------



## themysterybidder

Why can't we give photos of ourselves to residents?  I would love to see a photo of Buck and I sitting out on a wall or table at Buck's house!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I wish we could stop rocks and branches from spawning entirely


----------



## azurill

themysterybidder said:


> Why can't we give photos of ourselves to residents?  I would love to see a photo of Buck and I sitting out on a wall or table at Buck's house!


That’s a really cute idea. I would love to have photos with our villagers that we could display not just in villager houses but around the island.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

Don't understand why villagers get all dressed up during birthdays. Guys, it's a *birthday party*, not a formal wedding. Completely unnecessarily and excessive. And I can't stand how garbled and terrible the town tune is when they're in that "happy" state or whatever-you-call-it, rather than it just being a simple happy jingle, as in the older games; they did this in _NL_, too, but I don't understand why it was a thing that needed to be changed in the first place.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Introspective Onlooker said:


> Don't understand why villagers get all dressed up during birthdays. Guys, it's a *birthday party*, not a formal wedding. Completely unnecessarily and excessive. And I can't stand how garbled and terrible the town tune is when they're in that "happy" state or whatever-you-call-it, rather than it just being a simple happy jingle, as in the older games; they did this in _NL_, too, but I don't understand why it was a thing that needed to be change in the first place.


I personally really love it and it adds some flare!! Its so cute and it makes it seem like a truly special day!!!! I love the humming lol! Its okay to disagree though, its nice to see everyones opinions!!


----------



## QueenCobra

Introspective Onlooker said:


> Don't understand why villagers get all dressed up during birthdays. Guys, it's a *birthday party*, not a formal wedding. Completely unnecessarily and excessive. And I can't stand how garbled and terrible the town tune is when they're in that "happy" state or whatever-you-call-it, rather than it just being a simple happy jingle, as in the older games; they did this in _NL_, too, but I don't understand why it was a thing that needed to be change in the first place.


I don't think I've dressed up for someone's birthday party since I was little lol. Personally I think it's cute.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I personally really love it and it adds some flare!! Its so cute and it makes it seem like a truly special day!!!! I love the humming lol! Its okay to disagree though, its nice to see everyones opinions!!


I personally agree, I like seeing them do things out of the ordinary and I used to get dressed up for my b-day parties as well through middle school


----------



## xxcodexx

i turned the 'box sofa' items all black, and when i put them together i noticed the two gold bars across the back; sooo i thought i could put it together with the diner counter table because It also has that pattern BUT the Entire diner series has the bars on it GRAY. not gold like the sofas!!
@_@

it might look cool IF lol *and with the right wallpaper and carpet*


----------



## JKDOS

themysterybidder said:


> I've still to unlock the Able Sisters on my 2nd island, so Mable shows up outside Resident Services every few days.


Mabel should show up each and every Saturday and Sunday, and one random day Monday-Friday, for a  total of 3 days a week.


----------



## returnofsaturn

I miss when villagers would ask u what ur bday was and personal traits about yourself kinda thing.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2022

and when Redd would make you type out a password to enter his shop


----------



## returnofsaturn

and when the villagers noticed you time travelled lol


----------



## Corrie

Is it just me or is it harder to find different sea critters in this game? I'm coming across the same ones, even though I'm using guides to make sure I'm searching at the right times.


----------



## JKDOS

returnofsaturn said:


> I miss when villagers would ask u what ur bday was and personal traits about yourself kinda thing.



In New Horizons, the villagers still do ask you things like that. And later they'll ask if you're still interested in that stuff.


----------



## returnofsaturn

JKDOS said:


> In New Horizons, the villagers still do ask you things like that. And later they'll ask if you're still interested in that stuff.


that's true!! I love that feature.


----------



## Licorice

Why doesn’t the mail run again at 5pm like in new leaf???


----------



## magicaldonkey

why can't you select to buy multiple tops, bottoms and shoes + etc at able's sisters in one entry to the changing room??
unless this is actually possible and i haven't found out how to do it all this time, in which case inform me how-


----------



## azurill

The Leo DIY being a wall item is bugging me. Most of the time it doesn’t but I’m planning for when I restart my second island. I want to make an area with the zodiac items from Celeste outside but can’t since Leo is wall hanging. I can’t figure out what item would be good to replace it with. It’s too bad we can’t hang items on the side of cliffs.
It’s one of the few times I wish I could bring over some pocket camp items since these scepters would be great.


----------



## TheDuke55

I wanted to create a single room home (fully expanded) and be able to decorate the exterior so it matches the theme. But noooo I need to make the house have all the rooms for that feature. This game is so annoying. It praises itself as the most design friendly of the lot, but it also handcuffs you at the same time.


----------



## azurill

TheDuke55 said:


> I wanted to create a single room home (fully expanded) and be able to decorate the exterior so it matches the theme. But noooo I need to make the house have all the rooms for that feature. This game is so annoying. It praises itself as the most design friendly of the lot, but it also handcuffs you at the same time.


Yea I don’t really understand that. You should be be able to make your house whatever size you want. I still wish I could change the room sizes . I don’t need the basement that big. I would rather have the back room bigger so I could make a nice kitchen. It weird having the kitchen in the basement.


----------



## TheDuke55

azurill said:


> Yea I don’t really understand that. You should be be able to make your house whatever size you want. I still wish I could change the room sizes . I don’t need the basement that big. I would rather have the back room bigger so I could make a nice kitchen. It weird having the kitchen in the basement.


Yeah you should be able to pick which room you want to do at any time and not be stuck doing it in such a rigid pattern. Maybe someone just wants a main and basement.

In order for me to change the outside/exterior, I need to complete all the rooms. Main, 3 sides, attic, basement, in order for me to have the options to change the outside siding, roof, ect. It's not cool. I wanted to do a main room and have it look abandoned from the outside. Now I have to block off the other rooms if I really want to do that.


----------



## azurill

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah you should be able to pick which room you want to do at any time and not be stuck doing it in such a rigid pattern. Maybe someone just wants a main and basement.
> 
> In order for me to change the outside/exterior, I need to complete all the rooms. Main, 3 sides, attic, basement, in order for me to have the options to change the outside siding, roof, ect. It's not cool. I wanted to do a main room and have it look abandoned from the outside. Now I have to block off the other rooms if I really want to do that.


I can see them wanting the main room fully expanded. After that you should be able able you change the exterior. People could do more with this game if there wasn’t so many restrictions.


----------



## griefseed

i don't like how slow it is to develop your island. like, that you can't mass edit your island but have to do it one square at a time. it makes the idea of changing the island so daunting.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Day 547 or so of me wishing that fossils, glowing spots, branches, and boulders would no longer show up if you didn't want them to. Weeds aren't as bad but I'm so sick of digging up fossils!!!!


----------



## Corrie

griefseed said:


> i don't like how slow it is to develop your island. like, that you can't mass edit your island but have to do it one square at a time. it makes the idea of changing the island so daunting.


For a game all about designing, they sure failed. Why can't we do it like we did in the Sims with the bird's eye grid system?


----------



## griefseed

Corrie said:


> For a game all about designing, they sure failed. Why can't we do it like we did in the Sims with the bird's eye grid system?


i agree! it felt like it was a lot easier to design your island even in new leaf. i would kill for an update where they made island designing more acceptable or accessible.


----------



## JKDOS

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Day 547 or so of me wishing that fossils, glowing spots, branches, and boulders would no longer show up if you didn't want them to. Weeds aren't as bad but I'm so sick of digging up fossils!!!!


Only 6 fossils can be buried at a time, so if you find all 6 and bury them somewhere on the island, such as behind a cliff, you'll never see them again.


----------



## Corrie

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Day 547 or so of me wishing that fossils, glowing spots, branches, and boulders would no longer show up if you didn't want them to. Weeds aren't as bad but I'm so sick of digging up fossils!!!!


Piggybacking off what JKDOS said, I dropped about 11 - 13 ish range of sticks in a forest area and haven't had anymore sticks spawn on my island. Obviously you can just put them behind a cliff or something but I used mine for decoration. They still will appear if you shake the trees but not having them spawn on my island has been a blessing.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Piggybacking off what JKDOS said, I dropped about 11 - 13 ish range of sticks in a forest area and haven't had anymore sticks spawn on my island. Obviously you can just put them behind a cliff or something but I used mine for decoration. They still will appear if you shake the trees but not having them spawn on my island has been a blessing.


I still wish that after you got your star rating to 3 or higher that spare resources would stop generating randomly unless you interacted with the source.


Corrie said:


> For a game all about designing, they sure failed. Why can't we do it like we did in the Sims with the bird's eye grid system?


It's annoying that we can't go into a grid mode like HHP. If you want furniture on top of another piece outside, good luck getting it at just the right angle/turn.


I was contemplating whether I wanted to expand one of my alt character's home's all the way so I could customize the exterior. I can maybe understand not being able to customize it until the main room is fully expanded, but why must we purchase all the rooms? I just wanted to make an abandoned creepy house and put it on the far north of the island in a deeply woodsy area. Just a small one room home. Not a mansion.

Now I can't customize it for that theme unless I expand it all the way. And I'm tired of having to work around all these restrictions. Why does a game that prides itself on designing (literally the only thing it has going for it) feel like it has to handcuff and cage us at every turn?

I never expanded the homes on NL all the way and I could customize my homes. This game is really just disappointing if I'm being honest.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> I still wish that after you got your star rating to 3 or higher that spare resources would stop generating randomly unless you interacted with the source.
> 
> It's annoying that we can't go into a grid mode like HHP. If you want furniture on top of another piece outside, good luck getting it at just the right angle/turn.
> 
> 
> I was contemplating whether I wanted to expand one of my alt character's home's all the way so I could customize the exterior. I can maybe understand not being able to customize it until the main room is fully expanded, but why must we purchase all the rooms? I just wanted to make an abandoned creepy house and put it on the far north of the island in a deeply woodsy area. Just a small one room home. Not a mansion.
> 
> Now I can't customize it for that theme unless I expand it all the way. And I'm tired of having to work around all these restrictions. Why does a game that prides itself on designing (literally the only thing it has going for it) feel like it has to handcuff and cage us at every turn?
> 
> I never expanded the homes on NL all the way and I could customize my homes. This game is really just disappointing if I'm being honest.


Remember when everyone was trashing others for TTing and saying "the developers want you to play this way!" It really does feel like they want you to play a certain way. The game prides itself as a highly customizable experience but in reality, like you said, you're being dragged along by a chain around your ankle. It's unfortunate. 

The designing outside is far better than the PWPs in NL but it's still leagues behind. The Sims had the grid system figured out in the early Playstation era. I have no idea what's going on with the AC team.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Remember when everyone was trashing others for TTing and saying "the developers want you to play this way!" It really does feel like they want you to play a certain way. The game prides itself as a highly customizable experience but in reality, like you said, you're being dragged along by a chain around your ankle. It's unfortunate.
> 
> The designing outside is far better than the PWPs in NL but it's still leagues behind. The Sims had the grid system figured out in the early Playstation era. I have no idea what's going on with the AC team.


Might step on some toes saying that, but the majority who were gatekeeping it this way were new to the series.

I wouldn't have such an issue with some of the setbacks I am dealing with if they weren't possible in the previous games. Not only are you forced to expand the home fully to customize it's exterior, but the amount of options are cut way back from NL. I remember off the top of my head, mermaid, toy, fantasy, astro, sweet, and shanty (derelict-like) off the top of my head.

The rooms are all different set sizes whereas the other games let you expand them up to 3 times each and you choose which one of them you wanted first. You weren't stuck doing the main all the way and then doing whichever room it is that Nook wants you to do after. You want the main and a basement, great!

It really does suck to go from what we had to less content. Yes, we did get a lot of QoL updates and I am all for those, but NL is 10 years old this year, so it honestly makes sense that they'd do better with the next version as far as QoL goes. But it's not even like they fixed all QoL, made some worst, and added more. Now that all tools break we don't even get an indicator. Yet, the ax had one in the previous games.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

JKDOS said:


> Only 6 fossils can be buried at a time, so if you find all 6 and bury them somewhere on the island, such as behind a cliff, you'll never see them again.





Corrie said:


> Piggybacking off what JKDOS said, I dropped about 11 - 13 ish range of sticks in a forest area and haven't had anymore sticks spawn on my island. Obviously you can just put them behind a cliff or something but I used mine for decoration. They still will appear if you shake the trees but not having them spawn on my island has been a blessing.


 that's such a good idea!!! I might do that!


----------



## KittenNoir

I really wish at the end of everyone month they give us a mini fashion update with new clothes and accessories and so on....

I wouldn't even be mad if it was the same clothing you can get in pocket camp... I wouldn't be annoyed that they just made it again but for new horizons. 

I just want some more cute dresses and some more gothic fashion.....


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> Might step on some toes saying that, but the majority who were gatekeeping it this way were new to the series.
> 
> I wouldn't have such an issue with some of the setbacks I am dealing with if they weren't possible in the previous games. Not only are you forced to expand the home fully to customize it's exterior, but the amount of options are cut way back from NL. I remember off the top of my head, mermaid, toy, fantasy, astro, sweet, and shanty (derelict-like) off the top of my head.
> 
> The rooms are all different set sizes whereas the other games let you expand them up to 3 times each and you choose which one of them you wanted first. You weren't stuck doing the main all the way and then doing whichever room it is that Nook wants you to do after. You want the main and a basement, great!
> 
> It really does suck to go from what we had to less content. Yes, we did get a lot of QoL updates and I am all for those, but NL is 10 years old this year, so it honestly makes sense that they'd do better with the next version as far as QoL goes. But it's not even like they fixed all QoL, made some worst, and added more. Now that all tools break we don't even get an indicator. Yet, the ax had one in the previous games.


Ah yes, that's true, which makes it even more funny. You can't just come new into a series and tell everyone in the 'fandom' how to play the game lol. 

It really sucks how they didn't include all the fruits and flowers from NL. I don't get why they didn't just use that as a base and then improve upon it. It almost feels like they started from scratch. Looking at NL, it's hard to go back as far as decorating goes since placing items outside was such a terrible hassle in that game but there's loads of items I miss from it. They've given us a good number of items to decorate with but it would be even better if they included all of the old sets. Those scream Animal Crossing to me. 

I agree on the house upgrades. When I found out that we can't expand the size of the rooms I was like ????? Why? Super lazy. Same goes with the store upgrades. Literally feels like "here! The store is done! Now we can release the game!" If only they'd have spent another year on the game before releasing it.


----------



## Rosch

I wish the game would reward you with something of similar value when giving villagers expensive gifts. While I'm not really bothered by it, it can sometimes feel frustrating when you give an expensive party dress and then you only get a garbage can in return.

I know this can be exploited with gift-wrapped fruit stacks, but it's a great way to obtain more rare furniture.


----------



## returnofsaturn

no champ OR porter? why.


----------



## returnofsaturn

also wish dialogue was much longer like in acpg


----------



## Corrie

returnofsaturn said:


> also wish dialogue was much longer like in acpg


I feel like the dialogue is better than NL (in NL I was still getting tutorial dialogue 500 hours into the game) but it's really short. I'll usually just get a sentence. It's awkward.


----------



## themysterybidder

Nook's Cranny and the Able Sisters - When you run out of bells, why can't they just wire the payment through from the ABD, or let us open an account?  I mean Tom Nook gives us loans to build our houses, so why not Timmy, Tommy and the Ables?

Also, in Nook's Cranny why can't we have the option to send our items to storage?  In the the Able Sisters, I would like the option to keep items in our pockets without having to change in and out of them.  But most of all, please, please, please let us buy multiple items at a time!


----------



## Licorice

Corrie said:


> Ah yes, that's true, which makes it even more funny. You can't just come new into a series and tell everyone in the 'fandom' how to play the game lol.
> 
> It really sucks how they didn't include all the fruits and flowers from NL. I don't get why they didn't just use that as a base and then improve upon it. It almost feels like they started from scratch. Looking at NL, it's hard to go back as far as decorating goes since placing items outside was such a terrible hassle in that game but there's loads of items I miss from it. They've given us a good number of items to decorate with but it would be even better if they included all of the old sets. Those scream Animal Crossing to me.
> 
> I agree on the house upgrades. When I found out that we can't expand the size of the rooms I was like ????? Why? Super lazy. Same goes with the store upgrades. Literally feels like "here! The store is done! Now we can release the game!" If only they'd have spent another year on the game before releasing it.


My main issue with the furniture in acnh is that a large portion of it is not indoor furniture. In new leaf we had so many items for indoor decorating. I had my entire indoor storage (the one you unlock from nook) full with welcome amiibo furniture. In acnh I really had to try hard not to repeat items in my house because there just isn’t much to choose from. Lots of wallpapers, floors, certain colors, etc match absolutely nothing.


----------



## azurill

Licorice said:


> Lots of wallpapers, floors, certain colors, etc match absolutely nothing.


This is my main problem with decorating inside. I can not find wallpaper that looks good. I like to recolor the furniture but I can’t find wallpaper to match. It’s too bad we can’t customize wallpaper. I tried patterns but don’t like how they look.


----------



## Sara?

There are many points i would love to make but i will keep it light , i hope i am not the only one who gets a sense of TOC when entering the Nooks C.  And everyday seen that upstair door with the security string over and since they had announced that acnh is already done  … i feel like they had planned something for it but then never finished it


----------



## xSuperMario64x

azurill said:


> This is my main problem with decorating inside. I can not find wallpaper that looks good. I like to recolor the furniture but I can’t find wallpaper to match. It’s too bad we can’t customize wallpaper. I tried patterns but don’t like how they look.


lol who would've guessed that having furniture themes that came with matching wallpaper and flooring was actually a great idea?? I haven't the slightest clue why they would end up largely abandoning this idea in NH.


----------



## TheDuke55

xSuperMario64x said:


> lol who would've guessed that having furniture themes that came with matching wallpaper and flooring was actually a great idea?? I haven't the slightest clue why they would end up largely abandoning this idea in NH.


I remember when I first started the game it took me months to actually find furniture that looked half-way decent for my main room. Meanwhile there was plenty of furniture outside and we had to deck out the first 3 villagers rooms (before I even could bother with mine) during the tutorial.

They thought both were good ideas.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> I remember when I first started the game it took me months to actually find furniture that looked half-way decent for my main room. Meanwhile there was plenty of furniture outside and we had to deck out the first 3 villagers rooms (before I even could bother with mine) during the tutorial.
> 
> They thought both were good ideas.


If it weren't for kind people on here having cataloging islands, I'd still be stuck having no furniture. Having Timmy and Tommy's shop only have a couple of spots per day, without upgrades was a bad move imo. It made decorating a chore. But then after you get access to all the items in the game, you can only order 5 per day... AFNJNFSNAFNASJNF


----------



## xxcodexx

ive been wanting to expand my hockey uniform in game BUT apparently theres no other hockey uniform Anything in this game! no skates, shoes, helmet/mask/eye-wear or stick! whats up with that? @_@
tennis too
bowling

i mean...they even have an entire cycling outfit, and baseball, basketball, football, soccer...am i missing some clothing that isnt listed online for the matching items? theres a lot more than what ive stated here for missing bits lol


----------



## Croconaw

xxcodexx said:


> -snip-


You could always try QR codes. There are some pretty sick hockey jerseys out there you can scan. I actually had some before I stopped playing. They look amazing in game.


----------



## Jennage

Personal petty here. It irks me that it took me 2 yrs to figure out if I hit "B" while trying to wake Gulliver (who I used to avoid) his loooooooong story goes faster so I can get to the task and forget he was there. Now B is my favorite when stuck in a long/endless interaction.


----------



## Corrie

I want to swap out some villagers with amiibo but the thought of having to do it three times per villager makes me not want to. I still don't understand why they made that a rule. We paid rlc for these cards, why are we being punished?

It also sucks when you scan them in, only for them to ask for something you don't have the materials for, meaning you have to TT another day foward and scan them in again. So painful.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> I want to swap out some villagers with amiibo but the thought of having to do it three times per villager makes me not want to. I still don't understand why they made that a rule. We paid rlc for these cards, why are we being punished?
> 
> It also sucks when you scan them in, only for them to ask for something you don't have the materials for, meaning you have to TT another day foward and scan them in again. So painful.


No one can convince me that features like this weren't done to artificially pad the game's time.

They could've even made it have rng involved where each time the camper has a higher chance of being convinced to move in. Like 25%, 50%, and then the last time is 100%. That'd still be better than what we have right now.

I'm still floored at the fact that previous games indicated the status of the ax, but when all our tools break they don't even bother with a gauge at all. This fact highlights how poorly a lot of things were implemented.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> No one can convince me that features like this weren't done to artificially pad the game's time.
> 
> They could've even made it have rng involved where each time the camper has a higher chance of being convinced to move in. Like 25%, 50%, and then the last time is 100%. That'd still be better than what we have right now.
> 
> I'm still floored at the fact that previous games indicated the status of the ax, but when all our tools break they don't even bother with a gauge at all. This fact highlights how poorly a lot of things were implemented.


Oh for sure, there's no way that whoever decided things like this is _that _outdated in today's standards. It just blows my mind that even after your customers pay real money, you still punish them.

Breaking tools is absolutely atrocious. Why did we go backwards?


----------



## Lullabynny

- Trying to clear my island to prepeare terraforming, why is it so tedious to move island homes? I"m trying not to TT because I think I might have a good turnip price this week, but the fact I have to move everything one day at a time is soooooo bad. 

-I wish Labelle just worked with her sisters again in her own section of the store. I like her, and I don't understand why the developers made such of a big deal of the "able sisters splitup" plotline in CF, reunited them in NL with all of them a happy family....only to then have Labelle take off again. Labelle seemed happy to be with her sisters again, why would she takeoff and try to pursue the desginer life once more if she disliked it with Gracie? 

-Speaking of, Gracie should've reprised her role instead of Labelle taking it. And bring back all her special furniture sets and clothes as a reward. Even as DIYs if you want. Labelle's clothes are okay, but thats hopping you get the color you want AND you like her style of clothes. (Its almost entirely women's wear)

-I miss the post office and the pelican sisters and Pete. I miss talking to Pete at 5 p.m. (Or shooting him down with a slingshot >:3c) I would write letters to villagers all the time in older games but in NH I don't think I have a single time. (It doesn't increase relationship values and its tedious as all get out to write one). The post office would really fit with the small town vibe I'm trying to emulate.

-Honestly just wish there were more shops. Only having two leaves me having to make extra characters to use their houses t make faux store setups, or use villagers and their homes as stand-ins. Plus means less loading screens with having to travel all the way to Harv's island.


----------



## Croconaw

TheDuke55 said:


> No one can convince me that features like this weren't done to artificially pad the game's time.
> 
> They could've even made it have rng involved where each time the camper has a higher chance of being convinced to move in. Like 25%, 50%, and then the last time is 100%. That'd still be better than what we have right now.
> 
> I'm still floored at the fact that previous games indicated the status of the ax, but when all our tools break they don't even bother with a gauge at all. This fact highlights how poorly a lot of things were implemented.


I also had to invite Bones _four_ times because I didn’t have the materials for his request. The materials needed were also impossible to obtain in one day. I wanted a different request, so I just advanced the day.


----------



## themysterybidder

That we can't give customised items to villagers. I really wanted to give Buck a Buck themed cushion and a laptop with his photo on the screen, but couldn't.


----------



## Gem of Paradise

No more storing gyriods with Brewster or working for him. Not being able to have a “do not disturb” sign or option for your house. Not being able to choose what color or style your island’s buildings come in (beside your house and other’s, if you have the happy home paradise add on). I wanted mine to have a Polynesian theme for the buildings and rest of the island.


----------



## Corrie

Gem of Paradise said:


> No more storing gyriods with Brewster or working for him. Not being able to have a “do not disturb” sign or option for your house. Not being able to choose what color or style your island’s buildings come in (beside your house and other’s, if you have the happy home paradise add on). I wanted mine to have a Polynesian theme for the buildings and rest of the island.


This reminds me of how much of a pain it is that we can't store bushes in the storage. My town is full of them and I can't tell what type they are since they're all just plain green. So I have to dig each one up, thus using more of my shovel.


----------



## maria110

I dislike it that I can't place things when I have visitors over. Like if I want to give someone a piece of art, I'd like to be able to place so we can check to make sure I'm giving a genuine piece, not a fake. Another peeve is not being able to customize clothing and shoes.  And I wish we could go to mystery islands and Kappn islands with other players. And of course, more mini games than just bug and fish and sea creature catching.


----------



## Croconaw

Most of the eyes in general on Animal Crossing look weird. On every game, I really only like one type of eyes, maybe two. Maybe they work for some people, but I think they’d look off for my character.


----------



## lars708

The footstep sounds for custom designs really bother me and are the sole reason I don't use them on my island


----------



## maria110

I wish the game included mechanics for knowing what you have and what you still need. For example, there are blanks in my Critterpedia and I have to go online to find out what I'm missing and what time of year I need to get them. Ditto for DIYs and catalog items. It would be nice to have the game info available in the game.


----------



## Bobbo

Why that we don’t have perfect fruits?


----------



## Corrie

Bobbo said:


> Why that we don’t have perfect fruits?


Those and the tropical fruits. I miss them. They'd add such a great aesthetic to our islands.


----------



## TheDuke55

Started working on my island again. And it's annoying how many obstacles I had to work around to just do simple things. Like I want some creepy music to play around a spooky part of my island. But nope, let's just blast the hourly music at an obnoxious level. It doesn't matter if I have a radio playing some song. As soon as I take 1 step away the hourly theme wants to scream.

So I had to hide some radios all around to try to stop the hourly theme and it barely works because it keeps trying to bleed through. It's like an obnoxious person that doesn't know when to shut up.


In one part of my island I needed to have a 1st tier part at the northern most section of the island. Except it's mostly 2 and 3rd tier. So I had to go alllll the way where there was a 1st tier part, erase some rivers, and tunnel my way like a rat to where I wanted to start. And that's not even getting started. That's just getting to that point and then I have to also clean up the prep-tunnel I made and recreate the river spots.

You're telling me they couldn't have a option for the terraforming where you can select to terraform up or down???


----------



## azurill

TheDuke55 said:


> Started working on my island again. And it's annoying how many obstacles I had to work around to just do simple things. Like I want some creepy music to play around a spooky part of my island. But nope, let's just blast the hourly music at an obnoxious level. It doesn't matter if I have a radio playing some song. As soon as I take 1 step away the hourly theme wants to scream.
> 
> So I had to hide some radios all around to try to stop the hourly theme and it barely works because it keeps trying to bleed through. It's like an obnoxious person that doesn't know when to shut up.
> 
> 
> In one part of my island I needed to have a 1st tier part at the northern most section of the island. Except it's mostly 2 and 3rd tier. So I had to go alllll the way where there was a 1st tier part, erase some rivers, and tunnel my way like a rat to where I wanted to start. And that's not even getting started. That's just getting to that point and then I have to also clean up the prep-tunnel I made and recreate the river spots.
> 
> You're telling me they couldn't have a option for the terraforming where you can select to terraform up or down???


Yea I really don’t get why we can’t have an option to turn off the hourly music. Sometimes it seems so loud and is the only thing I hear. Having an on off button for hourly music would be great. I have the same problem in my farm area. 


Terraforming should definitely have been done differently. I would love if you could dig down a level. Would save so much time.


----------



## Corrie

I wish you could turn the hourly music off but still have sounds effects. Playing it with no sound at all feels weird but the hourly music really blows. If you could have Wild World's hourly music, it would be perfect.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> I wish you could turn the hourly music off but still have sounds effects. Playing it with no sound at all feels weird but the hourly music really blows. If you could have Wild World's hourly music, it would be perfect.


Agreed. I don't remember any of the other games having the music be so loud and obnoxious. It was called background music for a reason. I don't know if its the instruments that just don't work with the theme of the game or it is just louder, but it does not mesh.

The waterfalls also need to chill out lol. They just added or removed a lot of sounds and for the worst. Like there is no sound on custom qrs, but in NL the custom qrs just kept the ground's current SE so it would sound like ground, leaves, or snow. Which is better than just silent running feet.

Right now I am trying to terraform and whenever I bother it is so obvious how horrible it was implemented. They tout it as game-breaking, but other games were doing this before them and made it so much easier. Minecraft, ect. Whoever thought people wanted to do everything painstakingly slow, grid by grid, is out of their mind.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> Agreed. I don't remember any of the other games having the music be so loud and obnoxious. It was called background music for a reason. I don't know if its the instruments that just don't work with the theme of the game or it is just louder, but it does not mesh.
> 
> The waterfalls also need to chill out lol. They just added or removed a lot of sounds and for the worst. Like there is no sound on custom qrs, but in NL the custom qrs just kept the ground's current SE so it would sound like ground, leaves, or snow. Which is better than just silent running feet.
> 
> Right now I am trying to terraform and whenever I bother it is so obvious how horrible it was implemented. They tout it as game-breaking, but other games were doing this before them and made it so much easier. Minecraft, ect. Whoever thought people wanted to do everything painstakingly slow, grid by grid, is out of their mind.


I don't like the instruments they chose here. They just clash imo, and don't sound nice. Most of the songs are just renditions of the title screen song which I also don't like. Just lazy. 

I adored the bare feet slapping against the ground running sound! I really don't know why they opted to make custom paths silent. Where's the logic in that? I wanted to use The Path, but having no sounds? So lame. I'm choosing the dirt path now and like you said, laying down square by square is the stupidest 2020 design choice ever. Like how outdated are the mechanics in this game.


----------



## Lullabynny

I wish there was a brick path that matches the brick bidge. It's my favorite bridge to use, but all the regular paths don't match it and make it clash. I did manage to find a nice custom path that matches it, but the sound custom paths make just feels off to me and breaks the immersion just a tiny bit


----------



## TheDuke55

I spent way too much time terraforming in this game today lol. It really needs a QoL update. It wouldn't had taken nearly as long if they didn't make it feel like it was made in the early 2000s. The mechanics that is.

Seeing it come along at the end was nice, but there was so much back and forth and unnecessary complications that made the process not very enjoyable. Yes the pwps in NL are abysmal, but it's not nearly as overly complicated as NH's new mechanics are. So it was never as much of a headache as this crap is.


----------



## Corrie

WHYYYYYYY!??!?!!!!!!! So I went to change my paths to the dirt ones in game and guess what, the stupid things allow flowers to grow on it! I have flowers all over my town so now my paths are littered with flowers I have to dig up. There goes that idea.


----------



## maria110

I'm peeved that I spent time crafting fish bait and will probably only catch black bass and sea bass with it. Like it's a waste of precious life moments to make the bait and to keep catching useless fish.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2022



Corrie said:


> WHYYYYYYY!??!?!!!!!!! So I went to change my paths to the dirt ones in game and guess what, the stupid things allow flowers to grow on it! I have flowers all over my town so now my paths are littered with flowers I have to dig up. There goes that idea.



If you have a Nintendo Online subscription, you can go online at the custom design portal in Able's and search for "clear" to find a clear path tile and lay clear path over the in game dirt paths.  I've been doing that to keep flowers in control and it has saved me a lot of time.


----------



## Corrie

maria110 said:


> I'm peeved that I spent time crafting fish bait and will probably only catch black bass and sea bass with it. Like it's a waste of precious life moments to make the bait and to keep catching useless fish.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a Nintendo Online subscription, you can go online at the custom design portal in Able's and search for "clear" to find a clear path tile and lay clear path over the in game dirt paths.  I've been doing that to keep flowers in control and it has saved me a lot of time.


You're a lifesaver, thank you!!


----------



## Lullabynny

The process of looking up custom desgins, adding them to you collection takes waaaaay too long. Also there's still not enough space ;;


----------



## returnofsaturn

isabelle is up 24 hours a day running the office. why doesn't, say, digby replace her at night (or pelly during the day and Phyllis at night)?


----------



## Just_CaLea

I _really _wish I could ride a scooter or a bicycle around the island instead of running all over the place.

By the way, if interested, check out my Animal Crossing guides on gamersdecide.com: Best Villagers For Each Personality, Best Ways To Make Bells Fast, Best Ways To Get Iron Nuggets, Best Island Layouts, and Best Ways To Get Nook Miles


----------



## Bobbo

Just_CaLea said:


> I _really _wish I could ride a scooter or a bicycle around the island instead of running all over the place.


Maybe we could drive one of those cars that we can order! I feel so weird having my car parked in my yard!

Although, this is definitely one of those times where I could walk to where I’m going faster!


----------



## Croconaw

maria110 said:


> -snip-


Or just make your own. You don’t need an online subscription to do it. Literally just bucket fill a transparent pattern. Much easier than going through the trouble of searching.


----------



## vixened

I wish there was more to do, I already finished decorating my whole island. so I dont know what to do now. I havent played for a while cuz of that


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer

Why, in the name of Arceus/Your Resident Rep, is the RNG so self aware for me!?! I recently reset my island because my RNG was HORRID. I needed 2 more villagers for my theme (villager-exclusive) to work, and the thought bubble would not land on the villagers I wanted it to (which were Zucker and Whitney). Here's hoping my new island will have less horrid RNG!


----------



## Jordan Marek

I wish they had new fruits or at least tropical fruit. I like to have a variety of trees, also the dead tree from ACNL looked good in some areas. This game has the most customization for the outside area in the series, yet they someone missed out on adding new fruit. Also you are on an island how could they forget tropical fruits lol


----------



## NookSchnook

My pet peeve is the phrase "pet peeve." 

"One of these days, I'm going to buy a dog and name him Peeve, so I can introduce him to friends in the thrill of indignation with, 'This is my pet, Peeve'."---William Safire, from _On Language_. (In due course he took to referring to "My pet, Peeve, an information retriever" . . . )


----------



## returnofsaturn

Jordan Marek said:


> I wish they had new fruits or at least tropical fruit. I like to have a variety of trees, also the dead tree from ACNL looked good in some areas. This game has the most customization for the outside area in the series, yet they someone missed out on adding new fruit. Also you are on an island how could they forget tropical fruits lol


agreed, also they added the dead tree as an item but I really wish they would have just incorporated it into the trees lol cuz obviously it makes it feel fake (and you cant cut them down)


----------



## NookSchnook

Frankly, I wish the villagers would learn and play more games than "High Card/Low Card." 

I'd also like more fruits and less turnips!!!! (Hands up to everyone else who despises turnips in real life . . . )


----------



## NookSchnook

And I'd also like to know why on earth Daisy Mae never blows her nose!


----------



## TheDuke55

NookSchnook said:


> Frankly, I wish the villagers would learn and play more games than "High Card/Low Card."
> 
> I'd also like more fruits and less turnips!!!! (Hands up to everyone else who despises turnips in real life . . . )


Yeah them getting rid of hide and seek from the previous game was so disappointing. The treasure hunt isn't charming since there isn't really much interaction with the villagers as there is with the hide and seek.

I know you're talking about the card game, just adding to it that I miss the games they took out.


----------



## Lullabynny

Re-Tail is a blessing and a curse. Im glad I don't have to hunt down the exact version of an item I want anymore, but now I have just been back and forth traveling to my island and Harv's just to try out colors to match items around my entrance. So far I've done 10 trips and spent 25k in bells. Its ridiculous.

Really wish they could've included these guys as optional stores you can have on your island, instead of just sticking them on Harv's. That way people who worry about space and those who want convience are both happy.


----------



## TheDuke55

Lullabynny said:


> Re-Tail is a blessing and a curse. Im glad I don't have to hunt down the exact version of an item I want anymore, but now I have just been back and forth traveling to my island and Harv's just to try out colors to match items around my entrance. So far I've done 10 trips and spent 25k in bells. Its ridiculous.
> 
> Really wish they could've included these guys as optional stores you can have on your island, instead of just sticking them on Harv's. That way people who worry about space and those who want convience are both happy.


Seriously. Everything feels like it was designed to eat up time in the worst way.

There still isn't a way to get different color variations or have someone customize it for you. You just got to hope that Able has them in the wardrobe and with my luck they normally never do.


----------



## azurill

Lullabynny said:


> Re-Tail is a blessing and a curse. Im glad I don't have to hunt down the exact version of an item I want anymore, but now I have just been back and forth traveling to my island and Harv's just to try out colors to match items around my entrance. So far I've done 10 trips and spent 25k in bells. Its ridiculous.
> 
> Really wish they could've included these guys as optional stores you can have on your island, instead of just sticking them on Harv's. That way people who worry about space and those who want convience are both happy.


I agree it really would have been better to give people the option. I know how you feel as I have had to go back and forth while working on a few areas. Our islands are big enough for small shops .

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2022



NookSchnook said:


> Frankly, I wish the villagers would learn and play more games than "High Card/Low Card."
> 
> I'd also like more fruits and less turnips!!!! (Hands up to everyone else who despises turnips in real life . . . )


I would love to play different games. The high low game is fun at first but gets old quick.

Edit: 
I’m planning for when I restart  my second island and keep coming back to the same problems. Why can’t we place items on cliffs . If we can place vines and ladders why can’t I place a wall lamp. There are so many creative ways to decorate if we could hang wall items on cliffs. The other problem is not being able to place those really nice small and medium rugs outside. They would look amazing and save pattern space.


----------



## neptoons

I miss tortimer's island and bottle mail (from WW). It was so fun being able to play with randoms and have fun chats with people from your country/around the world and play minigames  In general, I miss the island! I miss the minigames and having somewhere where it was summer 24/7 really helped with bug catching.


----------



## Pokeking

Recently, I've thought of another thing. You know how Redd and the Nooklings display wall and ceiling stuff using those grate type stands? I wish the player could use them to display wall and ceiling stuff outside.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

I seriously HATE the Gyroids! I refuse to allow them on my Island and in New Leaf I instantly throw out any that I find.


----------



## Roaldisthebest

azurill said:


> I agree it really would have been better to give people the option. I know how you feel as I have had to go back and forth while working on a few areas. Our islands are big enough for small shops .
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2022
> 
> 
> I would love to play different games. The high low game is fun at first but gets old quick.
> 
> Edit:
> I’m planning for when I restart  my second island and keep coming back to the same problems. Why can’t we place items on cliffs . If we can place vines and ladders why can’t I place a wall lamp. There are so many creative ways to decorate if we could hang wall items on cliffs. The other problem is not being able to place those really nice small and medium rugs outside. They would look amazing and save pattern space.


imagine... playing chess with villagers, as well as some made-up Animal Crossing board games, bringing back rock-paper-scissors, charades, as well as Made Ya Look (that game reminds me a LOT of something i play with my own friend, I would love it lol). These games should be playable year round and not just on Festivale!  I still think hide and seek would be lovely even if terraforming makes it harder... 
We should have a hug button, or at least be able to hug villagers that are in boxes if you had a high friendship 
I also think we should be able to make up cool handshakes with our villagers sort of like an alternative to greetings!
I'll stop here, I'm getting side-tracked but I would love the next game to add these things!! (especially the hug button please lol)


----------



## Moritz

"Here's the perfect map you've been resetting for. And just for you, we gave you the worst fruit and the worst airport colour. Enjoy!"

Le sigh


----------



## azurill

Moritz said:


> "Here's the perfect map you've been resetting for. And just for you, we gave you the worst fruit and the worst airport colour. Enjoy!"
> 
> Le sigh


This is what I know will happen when I restart my second island. For some reason the game loves to give me a yellow airport when I want blue.


----------



## Clock

I forgot how slow the animation was whenever you put down paths


----------



## Shawna

* I hate how you can only order five items a day. -_-

* Velma, I love you.  But can you PLEASE stop barging in on me?


----------



## Lullabynny

Okay Ive started this new island in early November I think and only let two villagers move so far (Because I wanted Marlo and didnt want Ed.)

Why has no one given me their pictures yet? I've only gotten one and thats from Deidre, everyone else on the island sans Marlo is at the highest friendship level with me and still hasnt given me their photos. I even go overboard with gifts and give them 10 wrapped fruit/vegatables instead of the usual 3.

Was there an update or change that caused this? Why? I used to be able to get villager photos around the same time and pretty easily, now all I get is the same clothes, rarely even furniture. I'm so mad! >:c


----------



## Shawna

- Only being able to order five items per day.  at least extend the limit.

- The able sisters needs to have a better shopping system. I hate how you can only buy one thing per item type (tops/dresses, bottoms, shoes, etc.

- I know I’ve said this before, but I hate how the last/10th plot can fill up automatically. They should leave that to be manual.

- Please, can we have a lock or DND system for our houses.  These unannounced visits make me lose brain cells. I already lose enough brain cells in my life. O__o

I hate it when I have to go into my house for something, then I have to go through the rigmarole of an unannounced visit. >_<

- I wish golden tools didn’t break.


----------



## NookSchnook

Shawna said:


> - Only being able to order five items per day.  at least extend the limit.


Amen to that!


Shawna said:


> - The able sisters needs to have a better shopping system. I hate how you can only buy one thing per item type (tops/dresses, bottoms, shoes, etc.


They need nicer men's clothes, too. Like some nice blazers and shirts instead of the zonk stuff the animals pass around like party favours.


Shawna said:


> - I know I’ve said this before, but I hate how the last/10th plot can fill up automatically. They should leave that to be manual.


I thought you could meet a potential new resident on a remote island and invite them in. Worth exploring.


Shawna said:


> - Please, can we have a lock or DND system for our houses.  These unannounced visits make me lose brain cells. I already lose enough brain cells in my life. O__o


Or at least an intercom.  


Shawna said:


> I hate it when I have to go into my house for something, then I have to go through the rigmarole of an unannounced visit. >_<


I hate when the knock on the door comes while I'm in the middle of getting dressed! (Silly me, I sleep in a robe, since I don't yet have pajamas.)


Shawna said:


> - I wish golden tools didn’t break.


You and me both. Especially with gold being scarce enough as it is when you whack the stones at home or abroad.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff

Shawna said:


> - Only being able to order five items per day.  at least extend the limit.
> 
> - The able sisters needs to have a better shopping system. I hate how you can only buy one thing per item type (tops/dresses, bottoms, shoes, etc.
> 
> - I know I’ve said this before, but I hate how the last/10th plot can fill up automatically. They should leave that to be manual.
> 
> - Please, can we have a lock or DND system for our houses.  These unannounced visits make me lose brain cells. I already lose enough brain cells in my life. O__o
> 
> I hate it when I have to go into my house for something, then I have to go through the rigmarole of an unannounced visit. >_<
> 
> - I wish golden tools didn’t break.


I had one Resident just barge right into my house just as I was literally getting ready to decorate and rearrange the layout because I had my house get the bigger room option and everything was in the center of the room and needed to be moved so that the room wouldn’t look so cluttered and fill up the empty space. Then that resident made a rude comment on how my house was “messy.” Yeah. It’s messy because I was going to clean up but then you just enter my house uninvited and unwanted and I can’t do anything until either you leave or I must leave my house to force you out, jerkwad!


----------



## Torts McGorts

I wish flowers wouldn’t grow when there’s snow on the ground. So every time some lovely snowflakes fall, you wouldn’t get so many new buds to deal with. 

I’d be fine if there was an option to prevent this after rain, too, but it would at least make sense to not have new ones sprout during the winter!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Why can I only order 5 items a day... they couldn't even round it to 6 to make it even. I am in constant pain  I swear NL was 10-12 items and I remember they'd come the same day if you ordered before 4 or 5pm.


----------



## NookSchnook

Cheremtasy said:


> Why can I only order 5 items a day... they couldn't even round it to 6 to make it even. I am in constant pain  I swear NL was 10-12 items and I remember they'd come the same day if you ordered before 4 or 5pm.


I could live with the five-a-day limit in exchange for same-day delivery.


----------



## Corrie

Cheremtasy said:


> Why can I only order 5 items a day... they couldn't even round it to 6 to make it even. I am in constant pain  I swear NL was 10-12 items and I remember they'd come the same day if you ordered before 4 or 5pm.


It's such a stupid decision on their part. Who thought putting a 5 item per day limit in a designing game was a good idea?


----------



## Cheremtasy

NookSchnook said:


> I could live with the five-a-day limit in exchange for same-day delivery.


Honestly yeah, it would be a little more tolerable LOL. But they seriously couldn't even give us that much... truly tragic. 



Corrie said:


> It's such a stupid decision on their part. Who thought putting a 5 item per day limit in a designing game was a good idea?


No literally??? I can't even fathom what they were thinking.  It's the way that it's a huge downgrade from New Leaf too which I can't seem to wrap my head around... I've only just started designing my house (better late than never lmao) and it's definitely bugging me. I've laid off time travelling for the most part as of late, but even when I was time travelling back when I was terraforming and decorating my island, it was still super tedious.


----------



## Bobbo

I thought that it would be possible to give otoshidama envelopes to my villagers, since I can give them bells.

Luckily, I only wasted bells on buying two of them.

I can sell them, but not give them away.

Commerce, gotta love it!


----------



## angelcat621

I was playing the game at a cousin's house and his young stepdaughter wanted to place a whoopie cushion on a chair to surprise an unsuspecting villager, but found out she couldn't place a cushion on a chair. It seems silly to me that no cushions can be placed on chairs. As her Mom said, "isn't that where cushions are supposed to go?"


----------



## VanitasFan26

Before I put the game down I just look back at it and I say "I wish you could've had more things to do and evolve over time" just feels like it was stuck in the past and not evolving so much. The point is I really wish this game had different events to do in each year at least it would give me a reason to keep playing but it fails to do that. Oh well I guess thats just how it is, can only hope for it in the next AC game.


----------



## DALexecutive

After ignoring Tom Crook for ages, today I am reminded of how long building/destroying things takes. At least construction is cheap, unlike all the house and storage upgrades.


----------



## zarf

There is no way to turn off the water flowing from the square bathtub, there's just constant water gushing out. I want my bathroom to be peaceful but the bathtub is noisy af it's just PSHHHHHHHH all the time!! It's so annoying!!!


----------

